#ubuntu-za 2010-12-27
<nlsthzn> *lurk*
<Kilos> good afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hope you all had a great christmas
<Kilos> i have got data again but lucid very sick so will be doing a clean install asap
<Kilos> be good and look after yourselves
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> a month without cyber coffee is very bad for the nerves
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you buddy bot
<Maaz> no probs, Kilos
<Kilos> ok fellas. hopefully see you soon
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos it was good to see you again!
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<skippiesZA> hi all
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-28
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> evening everybody
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos_> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-29
<kcaher> hello
<drubin> hi kcaher 
<inetpro> eish
<deegee_1> inetpro: i had the same in & out connections....
<deegee_1> ouch! hi
 * Kilos peaks out from my meerkat perch
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> lo superfly inetpro nuvolari 
<superfly> oom Kilos!
<Kilos> dag meneer hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> snotty
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> but otherwise fine
<Kilos> did you have a good christmas superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: yes, it was OK thanks
<superfly> Kilos: and you, oom?
<Kilos> went to boet in vaalpark and ate me dik
<Kilos> was good ty
<superfly> lekker!
<Kilos> but had the weirdest pc probs since before that even
<Kilos> lucid kept crashing or running programs kept disappearing
<Kilos> evolution couldnt find mails
<Kilos> if it was winsucks i would say i had a virus
<Kilos> couldnt install any ubuntu releases but win me and xp installed fine on three different harddrives
<Kilos> had battery out many times and formatted with dos stiffy and win cd's and partitioned with ubuntu but no joy
<Kilos> pulled out all cards  and cleaned and replaced a few times then took pc without battery yesterday avy and put it one side
<Kilos> this morning put ram from p3 in and all worked 
<Kilos> so now i replacing ram one card at a time
<Kilos> but the ram from here worked fine in the p3
 * Kilos scratches head
<Kilos> 300 mails in evolution inbox disappeared. now i have deleted the evolution folder from home and we see what happens
<Kilos> but very lekker to be here again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> has aptitude been removed from meerkat?
<Kilos> cant sudo aptitude anything
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<charlvn> Kilos: yes aptitude is now a separate package
<charlvn> you first have to apt-get install aptitude
<charlvn> i discovered that too after upgrading this desktop
<Kilos> ah ty i will get it
<Kilos> strange that hey?
<charlvn> yeah very
<charlvn> although i have always found that on ubuntu you have certain commands missing that you would expect on pretty much all other distro's
<charlvn> like traceroute :)
<charlvn> well, they have tracepath
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hows things
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I'm doing fine with family and kids by the sea in kzn south coast
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> weirdest time of the year to go to the beach, but the kids are enjoying it
<nlsthzn> anybody alive in here?
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-30
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi inetpro
<sakhi> mooning
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari  and all you other fells
<Kilos> fellas
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, how are you doing?
<Kilos> im fine ty just my probs from lucid are now in maverick since i did rsync
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> even software centre disappears halfway through installing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<inetpro> Kilos: that's why I always do selective synching when I do my upgrades
<inetpro> with a new upgrade I always start with a clean home folder
<inetpro> then I only copy configs and data across that I know I need
<inetpro> like .mozilla/.thunderbird/.firefox/.purple....etc
<inetpro> and my own data files I keep in a top level folder called my
<inetpro> eish...
<Kilos> now even xchat closing
<Kilos> and pc reboots on its own
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos create a new user and log into that user and see if you're still having problems
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> superfly: good idea
<inetpro> 3G connectivity in Shellybeach / Margate areas suck big time
<inetpro> guess I can't complain to much because at least the connectivity is there, but its definitely not fast and not stable
<inetpro> I get relatively the same speed with either Vodacom or MTN via 8ta
<Kilos> sorry superfly i have tried to do a clean install but it wont even do that. i have partitioned and all but it cant find a valid filing system or something
<Kilos> i am using 9.04 here now
<Kilos> i have even tried to install dos onto it so far but it keeps saying grub failure
<Kilos> is there a place i can just get grub and try install that off a usb stick
<charlvn> yeah installing dos won't help, grub installs itself into the mbr i think, dos won't override that
<charlvn> when you do an ubuntu install, it should prompt you "would you like to install grub" or something like that
<charlvn> that should overwrite the grub in the mbr and configure it correctly
<Kilos> lol i have even tried dos fdisk which used to kill anything
<charlvn> yeah unfortunately fdisk doesn't bother with the mbr either
<Kilos> charlvn, i have tried 3 or 4 times to install sometimes advanced and once letting it use the whole disk
<charlvn> sorry, i missed half the conversation, what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> trying to install 10.10 but pc crashed earlier
<Kilos> programs kept closing on their own
<Kilos> like a virus crashes windows
<Kilos> how do i get into the mbr
<Kilos> i can put that drive in here as a second drive if i can get in that way
<charlvn> ah i see, not sure, can't say i had similar experience myself
<charlvn> sorry wish i could be of more help :)
<Kilos> maybe there is a way of rewriting the mbr
<Kilos> i have a cd that does troubleshooting but was scared of it till now
<Kilos> will take a look
<Kilos> np charlvn ty
 * inetpro very happy to have figured how to check vc data bundle balance from the cli without sim swapping
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-31
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro nuvolari and everyone else
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: are you surviving on this last day of 2010?
<Kilos> lo pro
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> lol. just. Debs and I met tonight 25 years ago
<Kilos> but i be fighting my 80g drive the mbr is corrupt or gone?
<Kilos> anyone here can help me to install .tar or .rpm files please
<Kilos> i found a way to rewrite my mbr but cant find the files with cli so i can install them
<Kilos> or repair
<Kilos> i have them in downloads and on desktop but cant get sudo to find them
<Kilos> this is the command i used
<Kilos> sudo alien package_file.rpm
<Kilos> sudo alien seatoolsenterprise.i386.rpm
<Kilos> what did i leavge out
<Kilos> leave
<superfly> Kilos: firstly, why are you trying to install .tar or .rpm files?
<Kilos> because that sight doesnt have them in .deb superfly 
<Kilos> site
<superfly> Kilos: which site is that?
<Kilos> sec i find it
<Kilos> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-GB&name=SeaTools:_Enterprise_Edition&vgnextoid=58d500bc350ce010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD
<Kilos> whew thats a long one hey
<superfly> why do you need that?
<Kilos> my harddrives mbr has crashed
<superfly> so what does that tool have to do with it?
<Kilos> it is supposed to be able to repair or reinstall mbr
<Tonberry> how on earth did you break an mbr?
<Kilos> sorry i took so long i dont have any indicators working here on 9.04
<Kilos> Tonberry,  not me
<Kilos> did it all on its own
<Kilos> but googling finds lotsa peeps had same probs
<Tonberry> and now grub won't start?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> been trying for 4 days now
<Kilos> or more. i forget
<Tonberry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Tonberry> try that method for installing a grub mbr
<Kilos> i will look . this is what i found but i dunno where to find the files
<Kilos> ok ty will do that now. see ya all later
<Kilos> hold thumbs for me please
<Tonberry> a random seagate tool is very unlikely to be able to fix grub...
<Kilos> that was part of the boast
<superfly> Kilos: don't use random tools, use the Ubuntu tools
<Kilos> ok will do 
<superfly> Kilos: if your horse is sick, are you going to get a doctor or a vet to look at him?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i be the vet
<superfly> Kilos: right, so the same with your boot sector, are you going to get some Seagate tool to fix grub, or are you going to get grub to fix itself?
<Kilos> i have google lots superfly and some of the info was from ubuntu but it didnt work here because i make mistakes in cli i suppose
<Kilos> its the mbr not grub
<Kilos> cant boot with anything ebvn dos stiffies
<Kilos> even
<Kilos> and i didnt have windows near here before the crash
<Kilos> was just starting to enjoy maverick
<superfly> Kilos: the MBR is the Master Boot Record, which lives in the first sector of your hard drive. if you can't boot with a stiffy, that's not your MBR
<Kilos> oh sorry i can boot from them but not install dos even
<superfly> can you boot of an Ubuntu CD?
<Tonberry> are you certain the entire drive is not dead?
<superfly> *off
<superfly> Tonberry: yeah, that's what I suspect... the MBR doesn't die by itself, it's either all or nothing
<Tonberry> or very very very very random kernel bug....
<Kilos> half the time it doesnt boot from the ubuntu cds
<Kilos> says ubi.partman 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> cant find ubi.partman
<Kilos> it has actually installed twice in the last few days but soon after updating crashed again
<Tonberry> i vote hardware failure
<Kilos> ubuntu actually gave a report once or twice that mbr was corrupt or missing
<Kilos> but i will keep trying
<Kilos> ty for the help guys
<superfly> Kilos: your hard drive is dead, you need a new one
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont say that superfly  its my newest one
<Kilos> the one i am using now is much older
<Tonberry> could also be the motherboard if booting from a live cd is a problem
<Tonberry> or the dvd/cdrom drive
<Kilos> cd
<superfly> Kilos: when did you get it?
<Kilos> 3 years ago 
<superfly> hrm, your warranty has probably already expired
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> maxtor give a 1 year warranty
<superfly> ah, I think seagate or one of the others gives a 3 year warranty
<Kilos> i keep trying guys. be good till im back ok??
<Kilos> thanks again for the help
<drubin> Happy new year peoples. 
<drubin> bye
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> weird things here
<Kilos> fixed mbr with windows 98 cd and then installed 98
<Kilos> then win me
<Kilos> then xp
<Kilos> then tried ubuntu
<Kilos> eish
<charlvn> sheesh, that's pretty hectic
<Kilos> yip really weird
<Kilos> it just refuses to accept any of my ubuntus
<superfly> Kilos: how do you mean?
<Kilos> ubuntu cds boot and then there lotsa errors when trying to install
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> 9.04 gets the furthest
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<superfly> Kilos: what errors?
<Kilos> hard to member but lots
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> something with partman
<Kilos> and lotsa other stuff like gdm not starting etc
<superfly> Kilos: in order to solve your problem you need to know the first 5 (at least) error messages
<Kilos> they flash past so fast i dont get to read them all superfly 
<Kilos> and i dunno how to slow the thing down so i can write them down
<superfly> Kilos: I think there's an install log screen in the text-based installer, Ctrl+F10
<Kilos> at what stage do you go control +f12
<superfly> Kilos: any time, I think
<Kilos> ok ty superfly  i will try that
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> happy new year to all of you
<nuvimob> fp
<nuvimob> ?
<nuvimob> or did i not make it in time? :-P
<superfly> weee! happy new year!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> happy happy you guys
<Kilos> Maaz, happy new year
<Maaz> Thanks Kilos my friend and all the best to you and family
<Kilos> noght all . sleep tight
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-01
<nlsthzn> To all... Best for 2011!
<inetpro> ♻ nlsthzn: To all... Best for 2011!
<nlsthzn> inetpro: happy happy :)
 * deegee wishes everyone on this channel a wonderful active 2011...
<Kilos> ty deegee and the same to you
<deegee> ty oom, :-)
<nlsthzn> Happy 2011...
<charlvn> thanks nlsthzn you too
<nlsthzn> charlvn: :)
<charlvn> *yawn* just had three plates of mac & cheese and now i'm lazy as nothing
<charlvn> i hope this is not a sign of the year to come :)
<nlsthzn> :) I can think of much worst ways to start
<charlvn> yeah, like pregnant :S
<charlvn> but luckily i don't have to worry about that methinks :P
<nlsthzn> I guess :p
<wedwo-> ping
<Kilos> afternoon all
<nuvolari> Kilos: eek! oom het 2011 fp! geluk oom :D
<nuvolari> :'( going back to Ballito tomorrow
<nuvolari> going to miss my family this time. dunno why
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you should always miss them
<Kilos> when yourew away that is
<Kilos> youre
<nuvolari> ya but more than normally oom
<Kilos> lol ja man ek was besig met die pc
<Kilos> eerste fp vir die jaar
<nuvolari> ja nee, oom hang uit :P
<Kilos> lol
<wedwo-> fresh, hot, white bread with butter and avocado - if only the rest of the year could be this good!
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> vars botter en vars brood, is 'n man se bittere dood.
<wedwo-> eish, waar het jy dan skool gemis nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> wedwo-: eh? ek't nie skool gemis nie! :P
<wedwo-> dan sou jy geweet het, - vars botter en vars brood, maak n man sterk en groot!
<wedwo-> en voorspoed vir jy en joune tussen nou en 2012
<nuvolari> wedwo-: aah, ek dink ek het die polities-korrekte boek gekry :P
<nuvolari> wedwo-: ek en myne?
<nuvolari> dis nog net ek :/
<wedwo-> lol, ek het daai kursus gemis
<superfly> nuvolari: you need to speed things up then, man! ;-) :-P
<wedwo-> het jy dan nie famielie?
<wedwo-> of was jy dan ok opgetel?
<wedwo-> happy new year to you too superfly 
<nuvolari> superfly: I know, I just never realized it would be that great a challenge :/
<superfly> thanks wedwo-
<nuvolari> wedwo-: oh, ja nee, ek het familie, maar ek het nie my eie gesinnetjie nie :P
<superfly> nuvolari: did you ever get that cat?
<wedwo-> stop with the semantics now and go have yourself a jolly god new year
<wedwo-> good*
<nuvolari> superfly: not yet. I dunno where to begin :P A kitten needs attention, which is hard to give during the day, getting an adult cat might be a bit of a problem since you didn't teach it manners yourself 
<nuvolari> maybe I should get a surrogate caretaker
<nuvolari> aaanyways, I should get to bed. I have the long road to tame tomorrow
<nuvolari> g'night everyone
<Kilos> night nuvolari  sleep tight
<wedwo-> night
<Kilos> methinks me go crash as well.
<Kilos> night all see ya morrow
<Kilos> night wedwo-  superfly 
<superfly> night
<wedwo-> night -
#ubuntu-za 2011-01-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> how do i get to see all the files in my home on maverick please
<Kilos> i got a remastersys file there i cant find
<Kilos> iso file i hope
<Kilos> home folder
<Kilos> i only see the basic 9 that come with installation
<Kilos> i mean /home/miles
<Kilos> the basic 9 in miles
<Kilos> dunno how to open home to find the iso file
<Kilos> if i cd /home it is there
<Kilos> is this a chown time again
<Kilos> got it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> remastersys still missing
<Kilos> hi guys. i got probs. used gparted to wipe an external now my xchat lost all its channels and wants to go to new channel/6667 which doesnt exist
<Kilos> i have tried a complete removal with synaptic and then reinstalled but it members that there are no channel list
<Kilos> oh its looking up new server all the time
<Kilos> lost freenode and all the others
<superfly> Kilos: all your settings are stored in your home directory. reinstalling xchat won't help
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> under .xchat 2 superfly ?
<Kilos> can i just delete that and try again
<superfly> Kilos: I don't run XChat, so I don't know
<Kilos> i stay here, maybe an xchat user comes on
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: at a guess, yes
<drubin> Kilos: it shoudl work close xchat and do  mv ~/.xchat2/ ~/xchat2.bak
<drubin> and then start it again
<Kilos> ty drubin will try that
<Kilos> looks its working. ty drubin 
<Kilos-> w00t
<Kilos> hehe i be a dodo
<Kilos> had to go read my blog to find how to recover partitions
<Kilos> hi lengau how do you do
<nlsthzn> feeling all retro... using mIRC
<superfly> eww :-P
<nlsthzn> superfly something like that... stuck in the 90's for sure
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-26
<Kilos> morning you few peeps
<Kilos> nuvolari, dankie. is jy hier
<Kilos> Maaz, wish
<Maaz> Compliments of the season to all of you that read this. From Botville
<Etherion> Hmmmm
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-27
 * nuvimob abandons all hope
<nuvimob> libre office does what you tell it to, not what you think about
<nuvimob> we did not reach that level of AI in UI yet :-P 
<Kilos> looks like you all been given away as Christmas presents
<Kilos> hi superfly missed you there
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> ja, ek is nogals besig op die oomblik
<Kilos> net solank als goed gaan daar is dit reg
<superfly> Kilos: well, the work earns me money
<superfly> so that's good
<Kilos> yeah
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-28
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<bmg505> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Symmetria: I am
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I say hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> why do people even try to reason against standards?
 * nuvolari ponders on writing a snobby mail :P
<superfly> nuvolari: I've already done that ;-)
<superfly> I even had some twit reply to me directly
<nuvolari> superfly: ok :P But now I can't have any fun :-/
<nuvolari> I can only guess who
<superfly> nuvolari: who?
<nuvolari> someone invaded the lists quite recently and started throwing stuff around
<nuvolari> wait, maybe I shouldn't say I can guess who, I don't know who might just have my home address :P
<nuvolari> what really ticks me off is when people say top-posting makes sense. Maybe it does for them, if they have been around since the very beginning of the conversation, but when you get into the topic halfway, following from the last post, it does not make sense at all and you spend more time finding the origin of the issue
<Kilos> avy superfly and you other few
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell kilos I say hi" 4 hours, 37 minutes and 32 seconds ago
<superfly> heya Kilos
<Kilos> looks like the top posting bit happens every year
<Kilos> do you know if inetpro  went away on holiday superfly ?
<nuvolari> Hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> :> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe gaan dit vreemdeling
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom! Vrek van die hitte in die Vrystaat
<Kilos> ek het gedink jy het soos Lee geword wat net lists doen
<superfly> Kilos: I said hello to him this morning
<Kilos> lol jy vrek van die hitte oorals
<nuvolari> die vliee is sulke lui goed, wat 'n mens in die oggend wakker waai
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> eish nuvolari ek haat vliee
<nuvolari> en my compose key werk nou vir een of ander rede nie :-//
<Kilos> my iftop werk nie
<Kilos> dom ding
<Kilos> maak oop maar lees niks
<nuvolari> ok, ek is nou terug, kyk of dit regkom
<nuvolari> därsý
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> mooi so
<Kilos> see you guys tonight again
<Kilos> i go look wget tid  html stuff offline
<Symmetria> *HRM* anyone here know enough to decode a php file that looks like its base64 encoded into normal php script again so I can see what the hell it does?
<superfly> Symmetria: use one of the gazillion base64 decoders out there?
<Etherion> Hmmm
<Etherion> Hi guys
<nuvolari> +1x100: "+1 I'm starting to get arthritis in my scroll finger,, But I foresee
<nuvolari> this over the top for people that don't know what a Cli is used for."
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> I guess that hurt pretty bad
<Kilos> whew every time i come online there is one less here
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kilos> i see you and your brother are here
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> dsp
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> as hy nie hier is nie is daar iets fout
<Kerbero> maar hello daar ook oom kilos
<Kilos> ha ha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> hullo Kilos
<Kilos> naand oompie
<Kilos> gaan dit goed
<inetpro> I'm good and yourselves Kilos
<Kilos> hoe lyk die groente na die reen
<inetpro> pragtig
<Kilos> i good too ty
<inetpro> net die onkruid vat ook oor
<Kilos> lol ja
<Kilos> lyk soos n oerwoud hier
<inetpro> en die gras groei vinniger as wat mens tyd kry om dit te sny
<inetpro> veral as dit so nat is
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> daarom bly baie mense in woonstelle
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> en hou een potplant aan
<inetpro> shame
<Kilos> as dit wild groei gooi hulle dit in die asblik
<Kilos> night guys. see you tomorrow evening
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kerbero> nag
<Kilos> nag Kerbero 
<gamal> hi
<dLimit> hi gamal 
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-29
<superfly> ohi
<inetpro> . 
<morgs> ..
<Kilos> evening superfly and other geeky kinda peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> naand Kerbero en sy boetie
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> see you's tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-30
<somaunn> hello everyone
<somaunn> is personal cloud better than vpn ?
<Kilos> evening superfly and other guys
<Kilos> oh and mrs_fly 
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-31
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> how are you today, oom Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly and you guys?
<Kilos> in one hour and 15 mins its exactly 26 years since Debs and I met
<superfly> Kilos: we're doing OK thanks
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> good evening everyone 
<inetpro> ... and Kilos
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: Happy Anniversary!
<Kilos> ty very much my friend
<Kilos> lets hope things sort themselves out this year
<inetpro> next year
<Kilos> ha ha oh ya
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: I see you're already in the new year though
<Kilos> tell me something. what are peeps gonna do with old pc's that cant take unity and whatever comes from now on
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ya debs wished me at our 3pm
<Kilos> they 9 hours ahead again
<inetpro> Kilos: throw them away
<Kilos> the pc's??
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> or make servers out of them
<Kilos> that is gonna lose lotsa ubuntu people
<inetpro> the new technology eventually takes over 
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> lotsa peeps will keep using xp
<Kilos> so we should have one release for old pc's
<inetpro> Kilos: a modern cellphone has more stuff builtin than the 1st computer that went to the moon
<Kilos> win7 also cries for modern pc's
<inetpro> Kilos: there are many distros out there that focus on running stuffs on old tech
<Kilos> there are too many people world wide that are pensioners or for other reasons will never be able to afford a mod pc
<inetpro> ubuntu is up front in terms of trying out new ideas
<Kilos> if i keep this pc on maverick and i get to stay overseas some time does that mean my sis is gonna have to go to xp?
<inetpro> eish, I hope not
<Kilos> she wont be able to work with another distro if i not here to help her
<inetpro> XP is dood
<Kilos> there are many businesses still using xp
<inetpro> Kilos: ubuntu will also keep running 
<Kilos> ian has many probs trying to get them to go win 7 because of thier security software
<Kilos> thats what i want to know
<Kilos> will mavreick die if there is no more support
<Kilos> maverick
<inetpro> the only problem is that you won't get updates for to long
<Kilos> or can sis use it for next 10 years
<inetpro> who knows what the future holds
<Kilos> if it has ufw and the virus goodie will it not be safe for years to come
<Kilos> clamtk
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe you become rich and sponsor her a new plug and play thingy in a year or two
<Kilos> or something like that
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i am sure if one isnt personally hacked then maverick will work for  years
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on what the pc is used for and what apps are installed
<Kilos> it will be for mail and pidgin
<inetpro> and then how it is managed or mismanaged
<Kilos> mxit and msn
<inetpro> Kilos: 10 years is a very long time in computers
<Kilos> this one is already 10 years old
<inetpro> though they go by very quickly these days
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh well if it crashes she can always mxit to me on her cellphone
<inetpro> you see, it will even get easier as time goes
<inetpro> the world is becoming a very small place
<Kilos> or if i get a better graphics card then i will go unity here
<Kilos> yeah but texting on a fone sucks
<Kilos> i dunno how the kids manage
<Kilos> maybe i been spoiled here
<inetpro> easy, they don't have our baggage
<Kilos> but who knows. if them visa fools give me a visa something else will stop me staying there for more than 3 months
<inetpro> they just plug it in and it works
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and if it aint working they play around until it does
<inetpro> they figure it out much faster than you and me
<Kilos> yeah if you need help with a cellphone ask a kid
<inetpro> actually quite amazing how it works
<inetpro> sometimes I wish I was a kid so I can just do things without worrying about it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> would perhaps get more things done
<inetpro> so much stuffs that is left undone
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ok if you setup a pc as a server can you install pidgin on it
<Kilos> or will you need all the graphics stuff
<inetpro> no man, don't do that
<inetpro> pidgin is a client desktop thingy
<inetpro> the server side of pidgin would be to host your own xmpp server service or some such and let peeps connect to it
<Kilos> but how will you see whats happening without a desktop?
<Kilos> have you heard from vodacom yet inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... yes
<inetpro> but not solved yet
<inetpro> they called me again and wished me a happy new year
<inetpro> say they are working on my problem in my area
<inetpro> no timelines given
<Kilos> well at least thats something
<Kilos> they have also started building a new tower about 5 ks from here that will be voda only not a shared tower
<Kilos> but this one is fixed too
<inetpro> and it seems I can't do anything about premium rated sms messages billed on my invoice but not sent from my device
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> got about R900 worth of SMS messages billed on my latest account
<inetpro> definitely not sent from my device
<Kilos> get a new sim
<Kilos> thats a lot of money to throw away
<Kilos> someone piggy backing your account
<Kilos> thats like 500 smses
<inetpro> just not sure why
<inetpro> and how
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> R26 per SMS
<Kilos> mmses
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> premium rated sms
<inetpro> some funny short code
<Kilos> what kinda smses are they
<inetpro> they investigated and have sent me the details of codes sent each time
<Kilos> havent voda got any of them you can get to see where from or where too
<Kilos> is it all in code?
<Kilos> no man buy a new sim card
<inetpro> my number is now blacklisted for this service
<inetpro> on contract
<Kilos> eina dis baie lelik
<inetpro> I hate mobile contracts
<Kilos> yeah pay as you go better
<inetpro> my wish for 2012 is that mobile companies would stop raping the public and scale down to one single rate for everyone, the more you use the more you pay.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so now what can you still do with that contract?
<Kilos> ask them if you can change sim cards and transfer
<Kilos> i am sure they can make a plan as long as you stay with them
<inetpro> well I have changed the plan and my costs will hopefully come down significantly
<Kilos> i hope so for your sake. thats a shocker
<Kilos> but i be dom i know but what is a premium sms
<Kilos> one to the moon or what
<Kilos> a sms to aus is R1.85
<Kilos> or is it sending to multiple contacts
<Kilos> they must have it all on record
<inetpro> Kilos: nee slaan my ddo
<inetpro> dood*
<inetpro> ek weet nie wat gestuur is nie en hoekom nie
<inetpro> I have asked them to investigate further
<Kilos> Maaz, google what is a premium sms in south africa on vodacom
<Maaz> Kilos: "Premium Rate SMS (Shortcodes) | BULKSMS South Africa" http://bulksms.2way.co.za/w/solutions_psms.htm :: "mBILL :: Coverage :: SMS :: Premium :: Africa :: South Africa" http://www.m-bill.com/coverage/sms/premium/africa/southafrica :: "Always Active Technologies :: Send SMS | Bulk SMS | Email to SMS ..." http://www.aat.co.za/ :: "WASP aggregator list - WASP - Vodacom" http://wasps.vodacom.co.za/wasp/landing/Aggregatorlist.aspx?URLId=1
<Kilos> most likely adds or something to many many people at once
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink dit moet iets wees soos die advertensies met kodes wat jy stuur vir 'n screensaver en dergelikke goed
<inetpro> almal in my familie weet dat daai goed geld kos en daar is geen behoefte om enige van daai goed te stuur
<Kilos> kry hulle ceo op iwitter en kerm by hom inetpro 
<Kilos> twitter
<Kilos> het jy nog sy info?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, maar ek ek sal maar eers kans gee voor ek dit gebruik
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> desember en begin januarie is almal mos nog op holiday
<Kilos> of gaan na n voda winkle of even hulle hoofkantoor en se jy wil self op hulle pc's sien waar is dit heen
<Kilos> vergeet hulle holiday man
<Kilos> ek wet jou hy is elke dag op twitter
<inetpro> Kilos: voorspoed vir die nuwe jaar!
<inetpro> ek gaan nou afteken
<inetpro> moeg nou
<Kilos> selle daar dankie boetie
<Kilos> FP
<Kilos> Happy new year everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-01-01
<Kilos> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> i come back later
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to have a cellphone number blacklisted in za
<Maaz> Kilos: "Get covered with C-Cover" http://www.cellc.co.za/services/c-cover :: "My Credit Record" http://www.mycreditrecord.co.za/ :: "Lost or stolen phone - Vodacom - Support Home" http://help.vodacom.co.za/portal/engine?handler=script&script=template&view=html&context=template&name=main_help_topics&category=Basic%20Phone%20Services&sub_category=Blackberry&resource_id=88&search_keyword=&source_id=topics :: "Safety Tips: Procedure to Blacklis
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> has inetpro been here yet?
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos, and a happy new year!
<Kilos> baie dankie en vir julle ook
<Kilos> moenie die yankee vergeet nie
<Kilos> methinks its time wesley weenie comes back
<Kilos> and goosie spends more time here
<Kilos> is everyone just lurking here or is it all unattended pc's??
<Kerbero> lurking
<dLimit> XD
<Kilos> lol hi guys
<charlvn> hey kilos
<charlvn> long time no speak to, how are things going
<Kilos> hiya charlvn  happy new year
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Kilos> Squirm, yyy you still with us
<Squirm> I am indeedy
<Kilos> yay
<Squirm> been farm sitting on an internetless farm
<Squirm> and been spending days at a dam
<Kilos> eish and no cell connection?
<Kilos> fishing?
<Squirm> skiing, sailing, windsurfing and chilling
<Kilos> cool
<Squirm> off to the internetless farm, bye
<Kilos> bakuman, wb
<superfly> Kilos: how are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly angry at bad guys
<superfly> what happened?
<Kilos> need to learn how to work sugar plum
<Kilos> boet put R160 on fone for me bit before Christmas and i kept it to get a 500m data bundle today so i thought switch fone off and all will be well
<Kilos> this morning i tried and R84 was gone
<Kilos> long talks with vodacom and eventually found its a place called opera telecom
<Kilos> they musta sent one of those "you are subscribed" smses
<Kilos> and on ubuntu you dont see smses on your modem
<Kilos> but i converted what was left to data and can make a months or a bit more
<Kilos> but now i wanna kill those swines
<Kilos> found how to kill them from voda side
<Kilos> everyone with voda cells should try and see if they being robbed as well
<Kilos> we checked sisters cell and she lost R62 in last 2 weeks
<Kilos> here is the command you sms to 30333
<Kilos> STOP ALL WC
<Kilos> all caps
<Kilos> you will get return sms stating whats happening on your fone
<Kilos> want to give that to inetpro as well but he scarse today
<Kilos> anyway found them , here is their site
<Kilos> http://www.oxygen8.com/
<Kilos> i wish someone would tell me how to send something there to delete their pc mbr
<superfly> Kilos: grr, that makes me angry
<Kilos> yeah the swines
<Kilos> but i have their email addy too and want to get sugar plum working then send then a complaint and let sugar plum fix them with their reply mail
<Kilos> that STOP ALL WC  might have saved inetpro some cash as well
<Kilos> dunno if vodacom told him to do that
<Kilos> normally they tell you sms the person who sent the "you have subscribed"
<Kilos> there are lotsa complaints on the net about them
<Kilos> that hellopeter is doing something. i dunno what. got ian to google for me
<Kilos> http://www.hellopeter.com/opera-telecom/compliments-and-complaints
<Kilos> time for me to learn how to be a cracker
<Kilos> im sure its something similar that happened to inetpro with those premium smses
<superfly> oom, report them here: http://waspa.org.za/code/complaint.shtml
<Kilos> i have already received a reply from waspa where i can track the progress or something. ty superfly 
<Kilos> but thats impersonal
<superfly> Kilos: You won't get anything from Hello Peter, WASPA is the only organisation that can stop them
<superfly> or at least try to stop them
<Kilos> if i could get a physical addy on then i would hitch there and go break some necks
<Kilos> i have a waspa reply after putting STOP ALL WC in sms to 30333
<Kilos> voda reckons within 32 hours they will be stopped and  the woman said they blacklisted but how true that is i dunno
<Kilos> they got a cellc number , that vodacom gave me once they saw who took the cash
<superfly> Kilos: I have a feeling that the only way to really get rid of them is to get a new number :-(
<Kilos> yeah but thats for 2 weeks only. sisters fone was stolen so got a new sim  for her old fone and wasnt 2 weeks and she got some "you are subscribed" smses
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> methinks one must kill their pc's so it costs more than they can steal
<Kilos> one must fight fire with fire no run away or they will never stop
<Kilos> imagine 100 peeps at R7 a day, why work
<Kilos> and contract fones will not be noticed as easy
<Kilos> and they most likely have got thousands of peeps they robbing daily
<Kilos> superfly, where does ubuntu hide tools like sugarplum
<Kilos> i got it installed but cant find it anywhere
<superfly> Kilos: use the command line to run it
<Kilos> or where can i find a manual or user guide
<Kilos> i tried
<Kilos> file not found
<Kilos> no command not found
<Kilos> even with sudo
<Kilos> i know its an admin tool but i be the admin here
<Kilos> i just find this http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/lucid/sugarplum and some xsplash stuff
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: I think my case may be a bit different again
<inetpro> something to do with Strike Media
<Kilos> lo inetpro yes it is but that sms command might just show you something in the reply sms
<Kilos> yours has to do with bulk smses i think
<inetpro> Kilos: are you sure that is not just another trickery?
<Kilos> no man i got it from vodacom this morning
<Kilos> and when we did it on sisters fone it said some fish something was taking off hewr fone
<Kilos> you know the stop sms you send. that goes to the culprits
<Kilos> im sure the STOP ALL WC is an internal vodacom command
<Kilos> inetpro, try and see what the reply sms says
<Kilos> and then work out how i get sugarplum going
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro wonders what WC stands for
<Kilos> yeah i also thought about that
<Kilos> but no idea
<Kilos> anyway they said 32 hours and everything is stopped
<Kilos> all the skelms that is
<inetpro> well in my case mine is stopped already
<inetpro> but what I would like is to get my money back
<inetpro> because I most certainly did not intend to subscribe or download or whatever the case even if it was by mistake
<inetpro> which is not even the case
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> try that command and tell me what the reply is
<inetpro> will try
<Kilos> strike media is on face book maaz says
<Kilos> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Strike-Media/109247569093918
<Kilos> go tell them you want your money back
<inetpro> Kilos: I did but the poor lady handling my call seemde in no position to handle the case
<inetpro> seemed*
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> crooks always put an innocent in the frontlines
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> then we gotta sê hulle sleg daar
<Kilos> call them thieves on their home page
<inetpro> I just wonder how they do it and why
<Kilos> money its all about money
<Kilos> and because they can
<Kilos> we need to form a vigilante group
<inetpro> hmm... not sure whether that is such a good idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> evil peeps flourish when good peeps do nothing
<inetpro> Vodacom needs to handle these things
<inetpro> and obviously all the other networks
<Kilos> yeah that waspa group seems to be trying
<Kilos> but doubt they will convict anyone
<inetpro> I also did put a complaint to waspa but they seem to be understaffed as well and all on holiday
<Kilos> www.waspa.org.za.unsub/statusthats what they smsed me with this ref
<Kilos> #2539270
<inetpro> those ref numbers are just automated
<Kilos> but i not going online to see
<Kilos> most likely lotsa picks and adds to eat data
<Kilos> so have you smsed yet inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm, yes but no rply yet
<Kilos> good boy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all caps hey
<Kilos> they told me make sure its all caps
<Kilos> and i sukkeled with my nokia, couldnt find all caps so had to . space then the letter and then come back and delete the . and space
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> such a twit
<inetpro> I put all in caps
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> maybe the network is still overloaded from all the new year messaged
<Kilos> so how do i get sugarplum going?
<inetpro> messages*
<Kilos> oh ya was bad at 1 am this morning
<Kilos> couldnt even check balances
<Kilos> Happy New Year goosie
<Kilos> i even tried man sugarplum but nothing there
<inetpro> Kilos: well I certainly hope that this will be a god year for you
<Kilos> me too ty
 * inetpro needs some sleep
<Kilos> ok ou man lekker slaap
<inetpro> having fun with the kids is tiring :-)
<Kilos> hehe as i say
<Kilos> ou man
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> nag boetie
<inetpro> oh and obviously I wish everyone else at #ubuntu-za a very prosperous and a happy new year as well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-24
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy mazal 
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> Goed dankie
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Yay !! Just heard we can go home at 11 :)
<Squirm> nice
<Squirm> though I've been home since the 15th
<mazal> I was on leave last 2 weeks , started again today
<Squirm> that's quite nice then
<mazal> Time for me to start packing up
<mazal> See maybe l8tr from home
<mazal> Bye for now
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> not much magespawn and there?
<magespawn> busy sorting out the shops books year end stuff, also strangely busy with networks
<magespawn> installed backtrack 5 r3 to the one laptop
<magespawn> just on my way to go and chase some unpaid invoices
<Kilos> i been trying to solder some wire to a sata drives connector but they very tiny so sukkel
<Kilos> will do it bit by bit
<magespawn> they are very small
<magespawn> bb in a bit
<Kilos> even worse are the ones in the plug end
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hi
<mazal> Maaz google address bar in nautilus
<Maaz> mazal: "Make Nautilus address bar show text or breadcrumbs Mint - Linux ..." http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/562 :: "[How to] Set Location Bar In Nautilus As Default | OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/how-to-set-location-bar-in-nautilus-as-default :: "Use A Text-Mode Location Bar In Nautilus (2.30+) By Default ..."
<Maaz> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/use-text-mode-location-bar-in-nautilus.html :: "GNOME Nautilus Address Bar - de…
<mazal> meh
<mazal> Maaz google address bar in nautilus ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> mazal: "Enable Nautilus Location Entry in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin ..." http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/enable-nautilus-location-entry-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ :: "ter Smitten's » Restore the Location bar in Nautilus" http://blog.tersmitten.nl/restore-the-location-bar-in-nautilus.html :: "[How to] Set Location Bar In Nautilus As Default | OMG!
<Maaz> Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/how-to-set-location-bar-in-nautilus-as-default…
<magespawn> hey Kilos back again and am not going into town again today
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> that place is a madhouse
<magespawn> did you get the soldering right?
<Kilos> ive tinned all the connectors on the drive itself now to find thin wire to use for a bridge
<magespawn> do you have a spare sata cable?
<Kilos> gonna tie the sata cable to the drive so there aint any movement to snap the wires
<Kilos> i have ians one thats  kinda worn at one end so ive cut some of the plastic away to be able to get to the connectors
<Squirm> what are you doing?
<Kilos> they little kinda spring loaded strips
<Kilos> very thin
<Kilos> the plastic L that supports the sata plug is broken away Squirm 
<magespawn> you going to solder that cable straight to the drive?
<Kilos> im gonna tie cable to top of drive then use thin wires to go from there to the drive
<Squirm> Kilos: I can send you one when I'm back at the office
<Squirm> which will be the 7th
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Kilos> np
<Squirm> we have a lot spare
<Kilos> lovely
<magespawn> Kilos is the connector on the drive that is broken?
<Squirm> recently bought 29 machines. each motherboard comes with 2 sata cables, we only use 1
<Kilos> ya the plastic L on the drive is gone so just the gold strips standing there
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> hmm.., thats different
<Kilos> if you look carefully at the connection on the drive
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> pool time
<Kilos> the gold strips are supported by a black plastic L
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> yup they do break on occasion
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> hey charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> must use some force though magespawn 
<Kilos> like trying to force the cable in crooked
<magespawn> or the wrong way up, yes something like that
<magespawn> i have seen ram in the wrong way
<Kilos> eek
<magespawn> but then if you stay in anyone industry for long enough, i am sure you get to see your share of like situations
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> brute force and ignorance abounds all over
<magespawn> Kilos have a look at Kobo Deluxe, space ship shooter game
<magespawn> busy playing it now
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> try 0AD that takes real strategic planning or you get thumped
<Kilos> they attack you in hords
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bally arabs
<magespawn> will have a look
<magespawn> Kilos what is the full name?
<Kilos> just type in sudo aptitude install 0AD
<Kilos> thats the full name
<Kilos> zero A.D.
<magespawn> okay was looking in the software centre
<Kilos> its there first in synaptic
<Kilos> i dont use software centre
<Kilos> to slow and hrad to find what you want
<Kilos> hard
<magespawn> going to take awhile to get 323 MB
<Kilos> oh mine was bigger methinks
<Kilos> 357
<Kilos> but great game
<Kilos> no time to get bored
<Kilos> similar to age of empires
<magespawn> i see the kind of thing tha once you are in you spend hours on it
<Kilos> the link to their irc channel is in the opening window as well
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ive only won one game
<Kilos> still under developement too. gonna be great once all features are working
<charl_> hi magespawn, Kilos 
<charl_> sorry got distracted in the meantime
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> hey charl_ no worries
<magespawn> taking forever only on 72 MB now
<Kilos> whew thats slow
<Kilos> ive watched my downloads. like 4 secs per meg
<magespawn> will be faster later, i am fairly busy on the net here too, streaming radio etc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eish sorry
<Kilos> i think you shoulda gone for the latest release rather
<Kilos> http://trac.wildfiregames.com/wiki/LatestReleaseLinux
<Kilos> its all the downloads again
<Kilos> thats why we need deb-delta
<magespawn> not too serious Kilos uncapped adsl ftw
<Kilos> lol swine
<Kilos> i waited till after 11pm to get it
<magespawn> 295 MB now
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> done and now the wife wants to go home
<magespawn> see you later Kilos
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo bakuman koiosify 
<Kilos> oh ping got them
<Kilos> ping and peer are bad guys
<Symmetria> merry christmas bah humbug whatever :p
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/lightning.jpg
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> thats outside my house 10 minutes ago
<charl_> whow
<charl_> how did you catch that so precisely
<charl_> purely out of luck or is it a still from a video camera?
<Kilos> hi Cantide magespawn Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> guess what i'm about to install
<Kilos> tell man
<Cantide> s/about to install/installing
<Cantide> VLC lol
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> finally got a file that won't play with Totem
<Kilos> VLC rocks
<Cantide> '-';;
<Squirm> Cantide: what extension?
<Kilos> hehe hes ashamed to tell you Squirm 
<Cantide> Squirm, it's an mp4, but i'm not sure what encoding it's using
<Cantide> i was AFK, sorry :p
<Kilos> lol just teasing man
<Kilos> dont be sorry, be careful
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> yep, plays fine in VLC
<Kilos> vlc is the master music movie player
<charl_> i normally use vlc as well but i had a number of instances where it crashes
<charl_> always at certain points in certain files
<charl_> i don't really know of any better apps though so i continue using it
<Kilos> and they play fine in other tools?
<charl_> haven't tried actually
<charl_> totem just complains about missing codecs
<Kilos> ive never had a vlc prob
<charl_> and i never bothered to install all the right ones
<charl_> it doesn't happen frequently enough that i really care
<charl_> and if i scroll to the point just after the crash i can continue playing
<Kilos> didnt play one song a few years ago but then nothing else would either
<charl_> there might be problems with the files i am trying to play, maybe they weren't encoded properly or it's just a bug in vnc
<Kilos> could be
<N8Wulf> Wazzaaap! 
<N8Wulf> Kilos you online? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> N8Wulf, howzit
<N8Wulf> You never sleep it seems.. 
<Kilos> lo9l yes i sleep at night
<Kilos> normally tween 9 and 10pm
<Kilos> on odd days i stay up to use my 8ta night surfer
<N8Wulf> I was sitting just now watching a series and got a brilliant idea...  I can install IRC on my Android 
<Kilos> ya some of the guys have done it
<N8Wulf> U guys seen "girl with the dragon tattoo"? 
<Kilos> superfly, just put it on his new droid i think
<Kilos> no who be she
<N8Wulf> Brilliant movie about a Hacker chick. Daniel Craig plays one of the main roles
<Kilos> i hope they put it on mnet sometime
<N8Wulf> She uses some Linux and Man it's pretty
<Kilos> hehe
<N8Wulf> I'm sure it's been on Dstv, was released in 2011
<N8Wulf> Not sure about Mnet though
<Kilos> we only have mnet so maybe its been on in my sleep time
<Kilos> or still coming
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> now bell ringing
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> i think i saw it advertised a while back but was in sleep time
<Kilos> but they like repeating over and over
<Kilos> so i will get there
<Kilos> you say its good N8Wulf ?
<N8Wulf> Try do yourself a favour and try watch it.. 
<Kilos> ok ty i will
<N8Wulf> Bit of a slow start, but very good mystery drama
<Kilos> ty will make an effort now
<N8Wulf> Well, I will leave you be, will be able to chat more now that I'm able to use on my Android 
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> Sleep tight between 9 and 10
<Kilos> im hoping to get 12.04 server tonight
<N8Wulf> From? 
<Kilos> im hoping someone is gonna give me the link to wget it
<Kilos> Maaz, get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "Home | Ubuntu"
<Kilos> most lilely here http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Kilos> i got a cd but its 64 bit
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<N8Wulf> Why not use the 64bit then? 
<Kilos> pc cant handle 64 bit
<Cantide> isn't that movie about the triad in Taiwan or something?
 * Cantide hides
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> sleep time for me though :p
<Cantide> good night everyone~
<Kilos> sleep tight Cantide 
<Cantide> and have an awesome Christmas if either you or I are not online tomorrow :p
<N8Wulf> Eish, and u trying to mAke a server out of it? 
<Cantide> '-'//
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> superfly has a P2 server
<Kilos> so im sure a P4 will work
<N8Wulf> Will yeah...  And as you say, 32 best option I agree
<N8Wulf> One thing I wish I can treat myself with is a xbmc server
<N8Wulf> Well anyways, goodnight for now
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> Kilos: pong 
<Kilos> naande boetie
<inetpro> Jys laat wakker!? 
<Kilos> help asseblief met wget vit 12.04 server 32 bit
<inetpro> ai 
<Kilos> i dunno how you work it ou5t
<Kilos> i go here http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<inetpro> Kilos: ek nou nie by my komper nie 
<Kilos> then one can choose the 32 bit but how do you actually get the link for wgetting
<Kilos> o ok
<Kilos> sal dit dan n ander aand doen en gaan slaap nou
<Kilos> jammer om te pla
<inetpro> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Kilos> how did you do that
<inetpro> Kilos: die x86 link 
<Kilos> here it gives me the option to save
<Kilos> no link that i can copy paste
<Kilos> ok when you got time in the future please explain it to me
<Kilos> have a good night and say merry Christmas to the family from me
<Kilos> ty for the link
<inetpro> Kilos: daar waar staan "PC (Intel x86) server install CD" 
<Kilos> ja?
<inetpro> Dit is 'n link 
<Kilos> oh right click and copy link?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Ek regs kliek en copy link
<inetpro> Net so
<Kilos> ek vat terug my epos addy vir n ruk
<inetpro> lil
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol 
<inetpro> nag oom, en 'n Geseënde Kersfees vir julle ook
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-25
<magespawn> merry christmas every one.
 * inetpro wishing you a merry Christmas and good times with families and friends
<Kilos> merry christmas everyone
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos , geseënde Christusfees vir oom
<Kilos> dankie mazal en selle daar
<tuxmaster> Merry Christmas to all 
<Kilos> ty tuxmaster same to you
<mazal> Thanx tuxmaster , sam there
<mazal> same even
 * mazal can't spell again :P
<mazal> maaz koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> Dan't blink at me , make coffee
<mazal> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<mazal> Maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<mazal> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<mazal> Maaz with scons
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> I picked up a weird samba thing at work hey
<mazal> Scenario:
<mazal> Ubuntu server 10.10 with a share for my avupdates for my Win 7 clients
<mazal> Win 7 clients run a bat file that maps and execute the av update file
<mazal> Twice a week I dl the update and put in share
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and Kilos!
<mazal> It usually doesn't want to delete the old one with Win explorer so I normally putty to the ubuntu server and delete it with rm -f
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Then I copy the new file from my Win 7 machine to the samba share
<mazal> Worked well for long , but , lately I always get a "file is corrupt" error when trying to run it from the samba share , but from my pc it works fine
<mazal> Then yesterday I saw something werid
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Deleted the old file as usual with rm -f
<mazal> Copied the new one from my Win pc
<mazal> BUT , then I saw that the "new" file on the server still has the old date and size
<mazal> And gives file corrupt error
<mazal> So I deleted it again , this time from the Win pc
<mazal> And copied the new file again. Now the new date and size showed and file corrupt error is gone
<mazal> So why , when I delete old file with rm -f and copy the new one does it keep the old file date and size and effectively corrupts the new file ?
<mazal> Strange one hey
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> So for some reason rm -f doesn't completely remove , and when the new file is copied it the old file's date and size re-appeares
<Kilos> strange
<mazal> I wonder what will happen if I rm -f and then reboot the server
<mazal> Not an option to reboot everytime , but will be interesting to see what happens
<Kilos> ya it could, but servers are meant to stay online as long as possible isnt it?
<mazal> Indeed , I wouldn't want to reboot everytime
<mazal> Maybe reset samba to force closing of all possible connections
<mazal> Maybe that has something to do with it
<Squirm> mazal: do you have a file manager installed? maybe that is doing the same thing?
<mazal> You mean on the server Squirm ?
<Squirm> mazal: yes
<Squirm> if you think samba could be an issue, maybe ssh as well?
<mazal> Nope , no guis or file managers. Standard 10.10 server install
<Squirm> I don't know, just throwing out straws
<mazal> In what way might ssh be the culprit ?
<Kilos> mazal, why 10.10
<Kilos> you cant get update/upgrades for it anymore
<mazal> Kilos, I have learned that if it ain't broken , don't fix it. And if you don't need new features , don't upgrade it lol
<Kilos> no man im sure ubuntu doesnt work properly till you done the first update/upgrades
<mazal> When I installed it that was the latest. It is super fast and doesn't have or need anything else. So I don't see the need to re-install it with a new one
<Kilos> ah
 * Squirm finds bugs in the 10.10 kernel and attacks mazal 
<Kilos> but you missing all the security upgrades that dont come anymore
<mazal> And this is just my small little "provide the update" file server
<mazal> I can't update anyway. Could never have found a way to update from behind a proxy
<mazal> Spend many many many hours on that without success
<Squirm> there is a line you can stick into the apt-get config file
<Squirm> I've done it
<Squirm> s/apt-get/apt
<mazal> That don't work Squirm , not for our organization
<mazal> We have tried all of those things
<Squirm> mazal: what proxy are you running?
<mazal> It just won't work
<Kilos> every ubuntu install ive done doesnt work properly until you get the first update/upgrade
<mazal> All I know it's an Microsoft ISA proxy. It is controlled by our head office in PTA. We have no access or control over it
<Squirm> this doesn't work if you add it to /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<Squirm> http_proxy=http://username:password@yourproxyaddress:proxyport
<mazal> Nope, and we also added some proxy info to the .bashrc as well. That also didn't work
<mazal> We have tried every tip and tutorial google could find. Nothing worked
<Squirm> have you managed to ssh out from work?
<mazal> Never tried to ssh somewhere out no
<Squirm> probably won't be able to though
<mazal> In the end we gave up
<Squirm> so you have to enter your proxy details into your browser?
<mazal> The server doesn't have one. But my colleuge was able to get proxy working on his browser on his laptop yes
<mazal> But even on that laptop apt-get couldn't see repositories
<mazal> In the end we gave up. We have 3 ubuntu servers , none of them can update
<Squirm> I'm just wondering what type of proxy it is. socks4/5, http
<Squirm> we run an access controlled http proxy
<Squirm> so they have to use an AD username and password
<Squirm> so if someone is clever enough to find application that handle http proxies, they can use them. but it'll still count towards their bandwidth use
<mazal> We figured that might be where the problem is, the AD username and password. We tried various formats in that proxy settings but it didn't want to work
<mazal> We continue searching and tried formats giving on the net. But it just kept refusing
<mazal> We tried until google's answers was used up :P
<mazal> Is very frustrating to try and create something nice , but software and systems used by the employer blocks you :(
<Squirm> yeah\
<Squirm> it is a pain
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 merry christmas
<Kilos> im installing server 12.04 on other pc mazal 
<Kilos> what a business with direct cable connect
<Kilos> merry christmas Trix[a]r_za 
<mazal> What you gonna use it for Kilos ?
<Kilos> i actually dont know yet
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I sommer converted my desktop into server as well
<mazal> But don't use it much , basically just when I want to copy files from my Win laptop to my main data partition
<Kilos> what you gonna use it for?
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> It has fulll LAMP
 * Kilos dunno LAMP
<mazal> But currently just using the file sharing
<mazal> LAMP = Linux + Apache + Mysql + PhP
<mazal> And it has samba as well for the file sharing
<mazal> Previously I used the MySql , PhP and Apache for databases. But these days it seems like overkill at home and my data I sommer put in spreadsheets
<Kilos> just saw a mail in the lists about python to php
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> 8ta only took 27 mins to download the server iso last night
<Kilos> 37
<mazal> Nice
<Kilos> im happy. i still remember my days of using an old  fone as modem on gprs
<Kilos> took 9 hours to do update/upgrade on 9.10
<mazal> Oh boy , gprs. Horrible. Is the only wireless we have here. That's why I stick with adsl
<Kilos> now server install asks me if i need to use a HTTP  proxy to access the outside world
<Kilos> dont even know what that is
<Kilos> bypassed it
<Kilos> so much to learn
<mazal> That is what me and Squirm were discussing
<mazal> lol , You going with the "If I don't know it I skip it" method :)
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> mazal: I'm also stuck with just gprs
<mazal> Eina Squirm 
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> being wireless
<Squirm> otherwise adsl it is
<Squirm> (at home)
<Squirm> at work we have a 4mbit line
<Squirm> come
<Squirm> come the 7th of Jan, we'll have 4*4mbit
<Squirm> :)
<mazal> Mine is very bad. Like 4kb/s a second and disconnects every 10 seconds. I have to rather stick to adsl. Only have 1mb though. 4mb to expensive
<Squirm> yeah, at home we have 1meg
<Squirm> which is where I am now. am going back to where I work on the 6th
<mazal> And I have a big problem with Telkom charging the same for 4mb and 10mb. That is just plain wrong
<Squirm> I live on the property, so use the net there :)
<Squirm> mazal: very much so :O
<Squirm> people in places like us, can't even get 10mbit lines :/
<mazal> It's like selling a 1300 to a guy but he must pay the price of a V6
<mazal> And just because you don't have V6 in stock. Very bad excuse and plain thievery 
<Squirm> depends which way you look at it. it's like selling a V6 to a guy, but he pays for a 1300
<Squirm> thats why we have to get 4*4mbit
<Squirm> Uncapped, Unshaped, Unthrottled, etc
<mazal> That's lekke
<Squirm> going to cost us about R5k though
<mazal> Don't you have job for me there lol
<Squirm> but then we do have 4 computer rooms with a total of about 100 computers
<Squirm> I work at a school
<mazal> We have 220. And are stuck with a 1mb line
<Squirm> so when the rooms are full, our 4meg line is painfully slow
<mazal> You don't even wonna know how slow ours is
<Squirm> but at night, I have unlimited access to our line.
 * Squirm jumps up and down like an excited kid
<Squirm> mazal: I can imagine though
<mazal> Other site we have 60 with a 512k
<mazal> And other site is 10 with a 128k
<Squirm> 128k? ISDN? seriously?
<mazal> But the worst is the main one
<mazal> Yeah. ISDN all of them
<Squirm> and surely 512k users should ahve been upgraded to 2mbit?
<Squirm> s/ahve/have
<Squirm> oh, ISDN as well
<mazal> Our management doesn't see it necessary to upgrade
<Squirm> surely adsl is cheaper?
<mazal> They sit nicely at HO with a number of 4mb lines and all the servers on their lan. So why should they care
<Kilos> eeek what server must i choose
<Kilos> openssh
<Kilos> lamp
<Kilos> DNS
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you want to do>
<Kilos> use it as a pc Squirm 
<Squirm> go for ssh
<Kilos> but shring 3g with this one
<Kilos> ok ty
<Squirm> lamp is for a webserver
<Squirm> DNS, well, DNS server
<Vince-0> Hi peeps
<Vince-0> Merry merry
<Squirm> Kilos: I say openssh cause it's just the ssh package. so you can ssh into your server
<mazal> Kilos, add samba as well
<mazal> I'm pretty sure you gonna wonna use that at some stage
<Kilos> what does samba do?
<mazal> For shares
<Squirm> oh yes, merry christmas mazal, Kilos, Vince-0 
<Squirm> Kilos: windows shares
<Vince-0> thank you thank you
<mazal> Is a nice to have to copy/backup data to Kilos 
<mazal> Hi Vince-0 
<Squirm> and also to all other #ubuntu-za users
<Kilos> server has same /var/cache/apt/archives/ hey 
<mazal> Thanx Squirm , to you too
<mazal> Ok guys , I'm off to have lunch with friends
<Kilos> enjoy mazal 
<mazal> Have a blessed day further.
<Squirm> cheers
<Kilos> ty lad you too
<mazal> Kilos, good luck , server is fun
<Kilos> lol ty
<mazal> Well , kinda :P
<mazal> hehehe
<Squirm> and now starts the peeling :/
<mazal> peeling ?
<Squirm> I haven't even finished being sore yet
<Squirm> Maaz: sunburn
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Kilos> whew that can take a while Squirm 
<Squirm> mazal*
<magespawn> Kilos you can just install the plain server and add packages later when needed.
<mazal> Oh 
<mazal> Bye all
<magespawn> Merry Christmas all.
<Kilos> merry christmas magespawn 
<Squirm> magespawn: what Kilos said
<magespawn> Cool Squirm
<Squirm> hmm, is it weird Banshee started playing "I won't be home for christmas" by Blink 182
<Squirm> when it had 4000 other songs to choose from
<Squirm> but ok, I am home for christmas
<Kilos> so good food makes up for it Squirm 
<Kilos> and family
<magespawn> See you guys later. Go enjoy the other family.
<nuvolari> aloha!
<nuvolari> Merry Christmas everyone
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn, Squirm 
<smile2013> 'n geseënd kersfees almal :)
<smile2013> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/547487_417804018290686_114448626_n.jpg
<Kilos> als wat geseend is nuvolari 
<Kilos> you too ty smile2013 
<smile2013> Kilos: dankie :)
<smile2013> smile2013: het jy enigiets geplan? :p
<smile2013> * Kilos :
<Kilos> nee ons is maar hier by die huis smile2013 
<Kilos> maag lekker vol 
<smile2013> ok :D
<Kilos> en jy?
<magespawn> Hey all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<smile2013> Kilos: ons het niks geplan nie :)
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> beplan
<smile2013> ek vermoed dat ons enigiets ga eet :)
<smile2013> Kilos: ok :)
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos :>
<nuvolari> het oom darm 'n lekker dag so ver?
<nuvolari> Geseënde Kersfees smile2013 
<nuvolari> and magespawn 
<smile2013> dankie nuvolari :)
<nlsthzn> Merry merry to all
<Kilos> merry christmas nlsthzn 
<Kilos> glad to see you found again
<nlsthzn> lol, thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> how was the turkey nlsthzn ?
<bmg505> hello merry xmas, and I am still stuffed
<Kilos> merry christmas bmg505 
<Kilos> merry christmas superfly and family
<nlsthzn> turkey and all the other foodies was awesome thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> naand magtie gseende kersfees
<Kilos> geseende
<magtie> Hi Kilos Dankie - dieselfde vir jou 
<smile2013> merry christmas, magtie & bmg505 :)
<smile2013> I have to go :(
<smile2013> bye :'(
<smile2013> see ya :D
<superfly> dankie Kilos
<superfly> selfde aan jou
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<charl_> Maaz: tell Cantide ever been to this place? http://hellokittycafe.co.kr/
<Maaz> charl_: Righto, I'll tell Cantide on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-26
<Cantide> charl_, haha, i haven't been there :p
<Cantide> it looks seriously feminine though... i'd have to go with a girl to not look out of place :p
<Kilos> morning all
<bmg505> hello
<tuxmaster> hello
<Kilos> How do you delete folders or files  in the trash can in KDE which have permission rights attached to them?
<Kilos> or how does one chown the trash bin
<charl_> Cantide: yeah! hahaha
<charl_> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> Morning Charl
<Kilos> How do you delete folders or files in the trash can in KDE which have permission rights attached to them? charl_ 
<Kilos> and it is wolfeyes not kilos :-P but howzit anyway.
<Cantide> hello everyone~
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<charl_> Kilos: you mean you have files in the trash can that you can't delete?
<charl_> wow that's pesky, i haven't ever had that before
<charl_> i believe the files are located in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<charl_> if you sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* i would assume it should empty all the files
<charl_> i think kde stores them there too, but double check to be sure
<Kilos> sorry charl_  i slept some
<Kilos> ya i cant delete them
<Kilos> ty . i gave up and came back on unity but will save them commands
<Kilos> so frustrating. 6.5 g of files there
<charl_> bah
<charl_> how did you get them into the trash in the first place, if you don't have the permissions to delete them?
<charl_> i would assume you would also then not be able to move them
<charl_> unless you got it done as root in some strange way
<Kilos> its all data recovery stuff that i tried to trash
<Kilos> and did normal right click deletes with them
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> then trash told me to delete files maunually
<Kilos> then trash was too small
<Kilos> went to settings and unticked the size goodie
<charl_> if i remember correctly if you do a shift+delete or a ctrl+delete (one or the other) you could delete files directly in kde
<charl_> in other words, permanent delete, a normal "delete" just moves the file to the trash
<charl_> i used to use that a lot in kde but these days i normally just use the command line and rm does an actual delete :)
<Kilos> ty lemme go try it
<Kilos> worked good ty charl_ 
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan compliments of the season
<Langjan> thanks kilos and the same to you
<Kilos> ty all good there?
<Langjan> I was worried, connect to xchat and no-one says anything
<Langjan> all fine here thanks
<Kilos> been very quiet
<Kilos> i was outside
<Langjan> guys all enjying Xmas...
<Kilos> looks like hey?
<Kilos> have you got your webcam sorted?
<Langjan> Asked my question about webcam here a few days ago but no reaction, maybe try again in 2013
<Kilos> oh my i missed that
<Langjan> Can't be everywhere at once...
<Kilos> lol im fiddling with a few pcs and more drives so kinda get lost
<Kilos> like im on kubuntu 12.04 here now
<Langjan> my screen went pinkish-blue, apparently I had my speakers to close, will have to try to find a "wand" 
<Langjan> what's the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Kilos> wow the magnet inside
<Kilos> magnets
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> mine are right next to the screen
<Kilos> actuall towards the back more
<Langjan> Perhaps a good idea to move them further
<Kilos> storming here
<Langjan> we had one earlier 
<Langjan> bedonderdeweer!
<Kilos> you in marblehall now ?
<Kilos> ya that too
<Langjan> No, Warmbad (Bela Bela) 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i had a swim there 0ver 40 years ago
<Langjan> Time for another swim, kom kuier, dis nie so ver van Brits nie. Battling with 12.10, my launcher autohide stays hidden!
<Langjan> Gotta go kilos, will chat again later
<Kilos> lol i havent gone to 12.10. 12.04 is working fine here
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> ty for the chat
<Langjan> thanks kilos, take good care
<smile2013> hi :p
<smile2013> hi all :p
<smile2013> nuvolari: can you help me with afrikaans please? :)
<smile2013> byee :(
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<nuvolari> aloha hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> *?
<Kilos> gaan maar aan seun en jy?
<nuvolari> ek kan nie kla nie dankie oom! was vandag saam my pa-hulle en my sus se skoonfamilie by 'n oord
<Kilos> lekker
<charl_> hi
<charl_> i hope everyone had a good christmas :)
<charl_> i certainly did
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-27
<Squirm> morning
<kodez> greetings
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<charl_> good afternoon Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> haven't had Maaz's coffee for too long :)
<Kilos> hi charl_ Cantide 
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<charl_> how's it going Kilos ?
<Kilos> struggling some. put back out somehow and its pinching some nerves but otherwise good ty and you?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl_> good good, can't complain
<charl_> holiday is half way through :) by now i'm well rested so feeling back up to starting work again next week
<Kilos> good
<charl_> i was a bit tired after moving house and all and never took a proper time to get some rest
<charl_> at first i wanted to go somewhere for the holiday but ended up deciding to stay in
<charl_> we have also been getting a lot of rain the last week
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> when you go away you dont rest
<charl_> actually it has been rather dry the last year, compared to the previous
<charl_> so i kinda missed the rain :) it's not that bad when i don't have to go on my bicycle to work in the morning ;)
<charl_> and yes, when you do a proper holiday you don't get rest either!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> i actually ordered a new coffee machine, a pretty nice one
<charl_> it should have already arrived but i guess with the holidays they are a bit slow
<Cantide> hello Kilos , charl_ '-'//
<charl_> how's it going Cantide ?
<Cantide> not bad :p
<Cantide> just got home from work
<Cantide> chatting to brother in Japan
<Cantide> and preparing to do some work on a website
<charl_> ah, the otaku? :)
<Cantide> yourself? '-';;
<charl_> good good, no complaints
<Cantide> hahahaha, he's not an otaku :p
<charl_> ah ok :)
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> whew i took 8 mins to see you and beat you anyway
<Kilos> getting old girl?
<magtie> Hi Kilos 
<magtie>  - Old already!
<Kilos> nee man. you still younger than me
<magtie> Wow  then you really old
<Kilos> not nee man. nee man meisie
<Kilos> hahaha
<magtie> depends on how old you feel
<Kilos> yeah
<magtie> Still many years to go
<Kilos> whew dont say that
<magtie> can't wait to go on pension...
<Kilos> then you will be bored most of the time
<Kilos> will spend all day on here like me
<magtie> possibly one will learn to cope with boredom too
<Kilos> lol ya you dont have a choice i think
<Kilos> oh manners
<Kilos> compliments of the season
<magtie> yes.  thanks   enjoy yourself too
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> in this command what does the -f do?
<Kilos> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb
<Cantide> Emergency help:
<Cantide>  -p                   Automatic repair (no questions)
<Cantide>  -n                   Make no changes to the filesystem
<Cantide>  -y                   Assume "yes" to all questions
<Cantide>  -c                   Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list
<Cantide>  -f                   Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
<Cantide>  -v                   Be verbose
<Kilos> dunno if its called a switch or an option
<Cantide>  -b superblock        Use alternative superblock
<Cantide>  -B blocksize         Force blocksize when looking for superblock
<Cantide>  -j external_journal  Set location of the external journal
<Cantide>  -l bad_blocks_file   Add to badblocks list
<Cantide>  -L bad_blocks_file   Set badblocks list
<Cantide> terminal says this '<
<Cantide> just type fsck --help to get that list
<Kilos> ah ty Cantide 
<Cantide> oh, i think --help actually does nothing, but because it's an invalid parameter, it provided help :D
<Cantide> np '-'
<Kilos> my unity hung then booted to initramfs so i ran that command fro another drive with kde on and unity is fixed
<Cantide> interesting :)
<Kilos> so i wondered what the -f does
<Cantide> if my unity breaks, I will hunt you down :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill fsck you from here
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> fsck off!
<Cantide> j/k :p
<Kilos> i think i got that command from the crash kid
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, tell cocooncrash Compliments of the season to you and family
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell cocooncrash on freenode
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> he also taught me to use sudo -i to be able to break things easier
<Cantide> what does it do? :D
<Kilos> makes you root
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> permanent root until reboot?
<Cantide> that is nasty...
<Kilos> no you just type exit and you go back to needing sudo
<Cantide> aha
<Kilos> its the only way to setup iptables
<Cantide> still, i don't think i'll use that
<Cantide> oh :D
<Cantide> hopefully i never have to set up iptables :p
<Kilos> iptables dont accept sudo as being boss
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm is back from a good day at the dam
<Kilos> yay hiya Squirm you sunburned again
<Squirm> not this time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Cantide, as in this command
<Squirm> just dead tired from skiing
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Permission denied (you must be root)
<Kilos> yeah Squirm thats hard work that
 * Cantide covers his eyes
<Kilos> stiif and sore tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to recover a stolen nick on freenode
<Maaz> Kilos: "freenode: frequently-asked questions" http://freenode.net/faq.shtml :: "NickServ Is Your Friend | staffblog - staffblog - Freenode" http://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/ :: "Freenode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode :: "Script: keepnick.py - WeeChat :: scripts"
<Maaz> http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/keepnick.py.html/ :: "irc - Prevent xchat from trying to join channels until I h…
<Kilos> grrrr someone grouped my bots nick to theirs
<charl_> Kilos: just pick a different name?
<charl_> if you registered it with nickserv you can do a nickserv recovery
<Kilos> as a last resort i will but QP works well for me
<Kilos> nice and easy
<charl_> haha yeah
<Kilos> i didnt register the nick
<Kilos> fool me
<charl_> nobody really "owns" a nickname on irc, you only "lease" one as lone as you are logged on
<Kilos> i got help from #freenode
<Kilos> 953 peeps there
<charl_> nickserv was kinda a hack that came in later
<charl_> ah ok
<Kilos> they told me to do an info thing and it gave me a mail addy for the guy that grouped it
<charl_> ah good idea
<Kilos> Registered : Dec 19 10:16:20 2012 (1 week, 1 day, 07:41:24 ago)
<Kilos> thats when he stole it
<charl_> i'm sure he/she didn't mean to :)
<charl_> probably logged on at a time when it wasn't in use
<Kilos> once youre nick is registered you can stop anyone using it
<Kilos> here what he did
<Kilos> Kaira has enabled nick protection
<Kilos> swine
<charl_> some implementations of nickserv does have that feature yes
<Kilos> i was doff. shoulda registered it
<charl_> i don't like nickserv because of that feature
<Kilos> like imaging someone stealing maaz
<charl_> as far as i'm concerned, you use a nickname while you are logged on, when you log off somebody else can use it
<charl_> most networks i use are like that, they don't have nickserv or similar
<Kilos> nee man my goed is my goed
<charl_> freenode would be the exception :)
<charl_> lol
<charl_> it's like a domain name or an ip address
<charl_> you "lease" it, you never "own" it
<charl_> that's the way of the internet... for good or for bad
<Kilos> no man Kilos is mine and cant be stolen
<charl_> :)
<Kilos> unless they can get my password and do it that way
<Kilos> swines
<Cantide> or you are offline for a few months
<Cantide> and your nick expires :p
<charl_> yeah good example Cantide 
<charl_> the internet sounds quite communist actually
<charl_> in that respect
<Kilos> only thing that will keep me off for months is a coffin
<charl_> with the iana being the dictator :P
<Kilos> eek gotta wait for nick to expire there maybe
<Kilos> erry> Kilos, 10 weeks + 1week per year of age up to 15 weeks
<Kilos> the prob with changing a bots nick is then the new nick doesnt use the old data base i think charl_ 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Cantide, charl_ http://blog.freenode.net/2007/03/nickserv-is-your-friend/
<zeref> hmmmmmmmm
<zeref> hi guys, whats the proceudre called when one computer gets ubuntu update, then sends it out to other computer on the network?
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> i dunno the clever way but you can copy the archives from the updated one to the other then run update/upgrade and it wont download the upgrades but use then from archives
<Cantide> I think he just wants the name of the procedure
<Cantide> if i knew i'd say
<Cantide> but all i've got right now is "magic!"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Cantide, you use xchat hey
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> you see the hostnames next to the nicks on the right?
<Cantide> i don't
<Cantide> you mean in the userlist?
<Kilos> there by all the nicks
<Cantide> oh, there is an option for that in preferences
<Cantide> do you want it there or not?
<Kilos> ya
<Cantide> mine is disabled
<Cantide> i think it is disabled by default
<Kilos> i have it i just wondered if you did
<Cantide> nah :p i don't often need to see hostnames
<Kilos> i just had my host cloaked
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hehe it worked
<Kilos> i wondered how peeps got unafiliated
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> weird..
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> awww
<zeref> nobody knows
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos hi oom
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-28
 * Squirm stretches
<magespawn> good day all
<not_found> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey not_found
<mazal> Lo magespawn and not_found 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<mazal> How you doing ?
<not_found> alo mazal 
<magespawn> good and you mazal?
<mazal> I'm good thanx
<magespawn> guys what is the best way to have a program run on startup all the time?
<magespawn> i have dyn dns updater i want to run 
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, you back?
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> you had no power for a few days and had to do some driving too
<magespawn> sorry me
<magespawn> yes had no power for a few days and had to do some driving too
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> only driving i do is driving peeps nuts
<Kilos> zeref, did you find how to do that?
<Kilos> yo charl_ 
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl_> how's it going?
<Kilos> hopefully i can bug you some next week with server questions please magespawn 
<Kilos> back eina
<magespawn> hey charl_
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> sure np Kilos, will answer what i can
<Kilos> ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<magespawn> guys what is the best way to have a program run on startup all the time?
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> you want it on pupose
<Kilos> oh i misread
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> starup apps somewhere
<magespawn> yes this is on my server
<Kilos> on unity its called startup applications
<Kilos> i can even find a usb stick on the server
<Kilos> magespawn, you working on the server itself or from another pc?
<magespawn> via ssh on another pc
<Kilos> with unity?
<magespawn> no server is all cli
<Kilos> no man the other pc
<magespawn> no that is gnome, but what difference would that make?
<superfly> magespawn: the there's a service you can install
<superfly> s/the //
<magespawn> sorry superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: just install the dyndns package
<magespawn> i tried that but it does not seem to work with no-ip
<Kilos> did you read magespawn , someone grouped the nick QP to theirs
<Kilos> i mailed him and asked him to drop it off his group but no reply yet
<magespawn> so i got thier client installed and working but need it to start automatically
<Kilos> mazal, had lotsa fun getting clients going on his servers
<Kilos> him and barry
 * mazal skrik wakker
<magespawn> i wonder why they grouped QP Kilos, did they say]
<Kilos> nope he didnt answer me yet
<Kilos> i forgot to register the nick. thought ibid would keep it safe
<Kilos> mazal, help magespawn get a client to autostart on server
<mazal> I dunno that part Kilos , our clients we battled with was on windooooze
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i have found a couple of ways, was just wondering the best/simplest
<Kilos> Maaz, google auto starting clients on ubuntu server
<Maaz> Kilos: "OpenVPN - Ubuntu" https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html :: "SettingUpNFSHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo :: "VPNClient - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient :: "how to auto start openvpn (client) on ubuntu 12.04 cli? - Server Fault"
<Maaz> http://serverfault.com/questions/458591/how-to-auto-start-openvpn-client-on-ubuntu-12-04-cli :: "ho…
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw hope you find something
<Kilos> you gotta teach me still
<magespawn> not exactly what i was looking for but a VPN is the next project
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> has anyone used everpad?
<superfly> you mean etherpad? 
<magespawn> no everpad the evernote ubuntu client
<charl_> Kilos: do you want to create an init.d script?
<Kilos> to do what charl_ ?
<charl_> you googled for something about auto starting clients on ubuntu
<charl_> but got a bunch of irrelevant vpn results
<charl_> maybe you were looking for this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<Kilos> that was for magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> That was for me charl_
<charl_> oh i see sorry
<magespawn> lol
<charl_> haven't read through up far enough :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Np cool will check the link quickly
<mazal> Bye guys , enjoy your evening
<charl_> ciao maz :)
<Kilos> toods maza
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: you are very attached to QP!? Why?
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> short and sweet
<Kilos> and its my bots nick not someone elses
<Kilos> same like they stole miles
<inetpro> Kilos: so many other two letters can be short and sweet
<inetpro> Kilos: no it's not the same
<Kilos> QP is a kinda doll
<inetpro> you did not register it
<Kilos> right QP2 is grouped
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> now to start teaching it all over again
<Kilos> what you ai ing now?
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> why what
<inetpro> why teach him all again
<inetpro> ?
<magespawn> if something is started as a service, does that mean it start automatically at boot up?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> Kilos you can just cahnge the name of the bot
<charl_> magespawn: yes
<Squirm> magespawn: no
<magespawn> change even
<magespawn> hi Squirm
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> well, in RedHat, it doesn't mean that
<Kilos> i did magespawn she is now QP2
<charl_> hmmm, ok, so you need to configure the service to start at boot
<charl_> but that is usually the case
<Squirm> yes
<charl_> but not necessarily
<inetpro> Kilos: QA would make more sense to me than QP anyway :-)
<Kilos> with a tail because i had to be QP2 to group
<Squirm> I know in RH it's chkconfig
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> question answer
<Squirm> so say `service httpd start` would start it, then `chkconfig httpd on` would make it start on startup
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<magespawn> so "service ddclient start" yes or no on the auto on boot start?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> try
<Kilos> i like inetpro ty
<Squirm> chconfig ddclient on
<Squirm> @ magespawn 
<magespawn> Squirm: will  that work on ubuntu?
<Squirm> magespawn: what OS?
<Squirm> probably not
<charl_> it used to be update-rc.d but i lost track of the upstart stuff
<Squirm> iirc, on Ubuntu it needs to be added to rC.d
<Squirm> what charl_ said
<Squirm> :P
<magespawn> ran this first "update -rc.d ddclient defaults"
<Squirm> I like the way services start on RH. in Ubuntu it still seems a mixture of rc.d and upstart
<magespawn> then "service ddclient start"
<magespawn> so they way to test would be to restart i suppose
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> update-rc.d <service> defaults
<Kilos> what a job
<Squirm> seems what you tried should work
<Squirm> magespawn: look what I found
<Squirm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<magespawn> ty guys will give it a test later on then
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see im unaffiliated now
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me long ago how to do it
<Kilos> hi smile2013 
<smile2013> hoi Kilos :p
<Kilos> lo ludo 
<smile2013> Kilos: :DD
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> hi smile2013 
<charl_> how's it going
<smile2013> good :D
<smile2013> and you? :)
<charl_> good good
<charl_> am getting tired of the holiday
<charl_> i want to go back to work now :)
<charl_> tomorrow the fireworks start here - literally
<charl_> or maybe they'll wait until sunday
<charl_> do they have that many fireworks in belgium too?
<smile2013> lol, charl_ :p
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!
<smile2013> charl_: yes :p
<smile2013> but this year it will be less, I think :p
<smile2013> less budget than other years :P
<charl_> last year they spent a record amount of money on fireworks in NL as far as i can remember
<charl_> i really hope this year they will keep it within reason
<charl_> it's so much money wasted
<smile2013> I live in Belgium, so it's less than in NL :)
<smile2013> In NL, they just go crazy
<smile2013> :p
<charl_> a colleague of mine lives just across the border in germany
<charl_> i asked him about where i could go in germany just to get away from the fireworks
<charl_> he told me that i should go deeper into germany and not close to the border
<charl_> the reason being the cloud of smoke literally blows across to germany
<smile2013> are stats from the South-African government trustworthly? :) http://www.statssa.gov.za/
<smile2013> charl_: :o
<charl_> so they have to choke in our smoke... what the f***
<smile2013> yeah, crazy
<smile2013> :p
<charl_> but the situation here close to the border is even worse
<charl_> because what happens is the people go across the border and buy illegal fireworks in germany
<charl_> not illegal in germany but illegal in the netherlands
<charl_> those are the "heavy" ones that are banned here
<charl_> so here close to the border the people go full retard
<charl_> and as they say, never go full retard ;)
<smile2013> :p
<charl_> i seriously don't get the primitive need of "it makes a loud noise and has flashy lights - me gusta"
<charl_> anyway, what did you want specifically re stats sa?
<charl_> what the heck does the racial distribution have to do with policy making?!
<charl_> started clicking on the links and ended up on this: http://youtu.be/qmpcM4J-qg0
<charl_> bah something is seriously screwed up in the za government
<charl_> ok time for me to go off, bbl
<smile2013> charl_: about the population :)
<smile2013> I don't know, the government is not like in the Netherlands or West-Europe
 * smile2013 looks at the vid
<smile2013> It sounds like Italian English xD
<smile2013> thanks, charl_ 
<magespawn> smile201 i think they can be trusted as much as the next
<smile2013> okay :)
<smile2013> do you understand dutch, magespawn ? :p
<smile2013> http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/pages/re/76991/Kerstprostituees_beroven_Nederlander_in_Duitsland.html - be warned.
<charl_> ok back
<charl_> smile2013: sometime during the year i heard someone say that NL is turning into a banana republic
<charl_> smile2013: i think it's because they don't know what a real banana republic looks like :)
<smile2013> loll, charl_ :p
<charl_> weird about the prostitutes but if you are going to visit prostitutes then i guess you should know who you are dealing with :P
<charl_> ok i'm off again
<Squirm> I think I need to go for a swim
<Squirm> bbl
<smile2013> yeah, you must be stupid to do that :p
<smile2013> or stupid not to pay attention
<smile2013> :p
<charl_> ok back
<charl_> strange... events.ccc.de seems to be down
<charl_> does anyone know if there will be any live streaming from the conference in hamburg?
<magespawn> smile2013: i can understand enough
<smile2013> ok :)
<magespawn> quite funny actually
<smile2013> charl_: no idea :(
<smile2013> http://wiki.lxde.org is reponding slowly :|
<smile2013> and webwereld.nl is down :|
<charl_> what i would love to know... what the heck was he doing carrying around 10K with him?!
<charl_> in cash?!
<smile2013> omgubuntu.co.uk also
<smile2013> :(
<charl_> what the heck is going on
<smile2013> pff, the internet is partly down :p
<smile2013> I think too much visits :D
<smile2013> * many
<charl_> oh well webwereld is back up again
<charl_> omgubuntu.co.uk too
<charl_> now still events.ccc.de
<smile2013> thanks for info, charl_ :)
<smile2013> Error establishing a database connection @ omgubuntu.co.uk
<smile2013> :|
<smile2013> webwereld is facing performance issues, charl_ 
<charl_> weird, front page loads but the minute you open a page it doesn't load
<charl_> click a link further into the site i mean
<charl_> the front page is probably cached
 * smile2013 happily reads the already open pages
<smile2013> just open 100+ tabs, load others and read while they are loading :p
<magespawn> then the pc crashes with that many open tabs
<Kilos> me wbb. need modem a while
<charl_> lol
<charl_> have a good weekend all!
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
 * Kilos gives up iptables for a while
<Kilos> couldnt even get xchat online or ping out from here
<inetpro> smile2013: I think StatsSA try to be as good as it gets
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> you killed him
<inetpro> clearly
<Kilos> hehe or shocked him stukkend
<inetpro> wb smile2013
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> smile2013: did you get that?
<smile2013> thanks :p
<smile2013> I crashed
<smile2013> whut, no
<inetpro> smile2013: I think StatsSA try to be as good as it gets
<smile2013> mistake. SeaMonkey crashed
<smile2013> :p
<smile2013> On a PDF file :|
<inetpro> smile2013: true, I guess there's a lot thy should do to improve still
<Kilos> those peeps on #freenode are nice and helpful hey?
<smile2013> okay, inetpro :)
<smile2013> Kilos: it varies from time to time :p
<smile2013> but you could ask them
<smile2013> :p
<Kilos> oh they not always helpful
<Kilos> inetpro, please remind me in 9 weeks to get QP back
<zeref> whoa! 9 weeks
<Kilos> yeah takes 10 weeks to expire
<zeref> sudo remindme 9 wks
<Kilos> haha
<QA> eek inetpro how do i register the bots nick?
<QA> must i close here and come in as the bot only
<QA> sigh
<tuxmaster> hello people how are ypu guys doing?
<magespawn> Evening all
<inetpro> Kilos: just get the bot to authenticate and things should be fine
<inetpro> aha
<inetpro> QA: wb
<inetpro> hmm....
<QA> whew
<inetpro> QA: help
<QA> its me man inetpro had to cloak and register the bot here on maverick
<inetpro> QA: go away!
<QA> dunno if it will work anymore
<QA> hehe
<inetpro> :-)
<QA> what a job to cloak as a bot
<inetpro> QA: nee man
<inetpro> jy doen iets verkeerd
<inetpro> Kilos: daarsy, dis beter
<inetpro> Kilos: nou kry qa om aan te teken
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> even had to register it via another email addy
<inetpro> nee man, hoekom?
<inetpro> ek meen dit maak sin, maar nie absoluut noodsaaklik nie
<Kilos> thats what #freenode told me to do
<Kilos> i couldnt from here because it kept saying Kilos is registered
<Kilos> massive job
<Kilos> now i got to unity and see if it still listens to me
<hibana> Kilos: dit werk hier
<Kilos> wb hibana
<hibana> met een enkele registrasie
<hibana> bye
<Kilos> ill have to reinstall it with its new password i spose
<Kilos> dit wou nie man
<inetpro> Kilos: jy doen iets verkeerd
<Kilos> hele tyd gese ek is klaar as Kilos
<Kilos> sug
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> lemme go to unity and see wassup
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Kilos: net nickserv gee 'n geldige waarskuwing 
<inetpro> 28/12 20:52:41 [NickServ] hibana!~gustav@###.###.###.### has just authenticated as you (inetpro)
<Kilos-> my back is breaking and head exploding
<Kilos-> should be sleeping not fighting with a bot
<Kilos-> btw a bot cloak is different
<inetpro> Kilos: vra vir hulle by #ibid "how do I make my bot authenticate with freenode at login?"
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hehe im getting good with copy/paste
<inetpro> duidelik
<Kilos> wat ai jy al weer
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> selfs die "" word ge-copy en paste :-)
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> die bossie kan mos sien ek het dit van jou gekry
<inetpro> Kilos: en die ander?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hulle is nie hier nie
<Kilos> net jy en die vlieg
<Kilos> die ander wonder seker wat maak die dom donner nou
<Kilos> die papie is ops daar 
<Kilos> wow smile2013 you up late
<smile2013> Kilos: how do you mean? :p
<smile2013> :)
<Kilos> you normally say night before me
<Kilos> bhut anyway inetpro now QA is registered
<Kilos> but
<inetpro> ja wel
<inetpro> iewers sal iemand seker eendag vir jou antwoord
<Kilos> maybe i gotta group it nou after the seperate registration
<inetpro> al is dit eers oor 'n paar daggies wanner jy weer vra
<Kilos> separate
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> jy kan vra en my laat weet
<inetpro> Kilos: gee die ouens kans om so bietjie te rus
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> en weg te kom van alles en almal
<magespawn> on that note good night all
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro, try remember that question till next year
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap
<Kilos> danke
<smile2013> byee :p
<smile2013> Kilos: oh, i see :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-29
<magespawn> early morning humour http://www.toodarkpark.org/computers/humor/shoot-self-in-foot.html
<magespawn> and useful stuff
<magespawn> http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/qsnipps-store-snippets-of-code-for-later-use/
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> Morning Squirm
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey howzit
<kbmonkey> hi kilos
<kbmonkey> oh dear i think my airtime just ran out
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> eeek
<kbmonkey> how you Kilos 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty kbmonkey 
<Squirm> so tired this morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> late night
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> 2 hours sleep :/
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> going to sit at the dam today
<Kilos> sit and sleep but no in the sun
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> have you got your server connected to a router?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> I let the router control the ip addresses for my network
<Kilos> maybe thats why im struggling so. mine is direct cable to this pc and iptables arent working good
<Kilos> what if one installs server on a second drive in a pc?
<Kilos> might it then go via first drive to 3g?
<magespawn> No you can only have one boot os as far as i know
<magespawn> the direct cable should work fine
<Kilos> i noticed when i added the maverick drive there maverick didnt see it but the server saw maverick
<Kilos> its a serious business setting up iptables to actually work. i got the server once to ping google but it couldnt do an update
<Kilos> now i dont even get it to do that anymore
<Kilos> magespawn, can i bug you?
<Kilos> how do you get the server to cp from a flash drive
<Kilos> when i plug in a stick here i get
<Kilos> assuming drive cache write through then no caching page present a few times then it just stays there but sees the stick as sdb
<magespawn> cp=copy?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> like i cant get to rsync via /media/stick or /dev/sdb/
<magespawn>  You would you the path to your flash drive then the path to where you want to copy
<Kilos> its the correct path i cant find
<magespawn> Ah right hold on  asec
<Kilos> on ubuntu i use rsync -av /media/packs/ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<magespawn> df -h
<magespawn> That should show all the mount points
<magespawn> Let me go to pc
<Kilos> nothing there about sdb at all
<Kilos> and i cant even paste the output anywhere
<Kilos> /dev/mapper/slowP4-root and /dev/sda1
<magespawn> gandcnet2@gandcnet2-desktop:~$ df -h
<magespawn> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<magespawn> /dev/sda1       293G  9.2G  269G   4% /
<magespawn> udev            430M  4.0K  430M   1% /dev
<magespawn> tmpfs           175M  820K  174M   1% /run
<magespawn> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<magespawn> none            437M   88K  437M   1% /run/shm
<magespawn> that is before the flash 
<Kilos> ya like that
<Kilos> where is the stick
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> and after is shows /dev/sdb1       7.5G  3.2G  4.3G  43% /media/3935-193F
<magespawn> at the bottom
<Kilos> aw mine doesnt
<magespawn> so this means that tha it is not mounting or it is not working at all
<magespawn> did you set it to auto mount?
<Kilos> no it says assuming drive cache: write through then doesnt go back to prompt again
<Kilos> i never saw any settings like that
<magespawn> me neither
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> leme try mount it
<Kilos> grrr it says you must specify the filesystem type
<Kilos> maybe i must format the stick to ext4 first because it seems to look for ext 4 and 2
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB maybe look here
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> no it should work with the other file systems too
<Kilos> VFS: cant find ext4 filesystem
<Kilos> error: cant find ext2 filesystem on dev sdb
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> oh and dconf-tools will only work on a gui system
<Kilos> if i could just get it to go online with 3g id install a gui
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to setup an ubuntu server to use a 3g modem
<Maaz> Kilos: "Configure Micromax MMX 352G USB 3G Modem and ... - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/143394/configure-micromax-mmx-352g-usb-3g-modem-and-aircel-in-ubuntu-server-12-04-to-co :: "10.10 - How to install 3G mobile broadband? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/8441/how-to-install-3g-mobile-broadband :: "NetworkManager/Hardware/3G - Ubuntu
<Maaz> Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G :: "[ubuntu-za] 3G modem" https://li…
<Kilos> maybe im getting somewhere
<Kilos> sudo fdisk -l shows it as /dev/sdb1
<magespawn> was about to ask what fdisk shows
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> it might be easier to share the network connection than set up the modem on the server
<Kilos> what a job to read this
<Kilos> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<Kilos> here and type it on server
<magespawn> no copy/paste
<magespawn> can you not ssh to the server via the network cable?
<Kilos> yoohoo
<magespawn> you winning Kilos?
<Kilos> it is now seen as /media/external
<Kilos> and rsync running
<magespawn> excellent
<magespawn> can you ssh to the server Kilos?
<Kilos> so the big job is to let it be able to do an update
<Kilos> i dont know what that is magespawn 
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<Kilos> i can ping it from here but not from there back again
<magespawn> Secure Shell or SSH is a network protocol that allows data to be exchanged using a secure channel between two networked devices
<magespawn> so you set up a ssh server on the serve pc
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<magespawn> very useful then you can control both computer using just one keyboard/monitor setup
<Kilos> ty i will look there
<Kilos> i used the openssh choice
<Kilos> had to mkdir /media/external for external sticks etc
<Kilos> so much that ubuntu does for us one doesnt  realise till you try a server
<Kilos> gui i mean
<Kilos> maybe this is what zeref was looking for yesterday as well
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> yup but it is a good way to learn
<magespawn> i love ssh 
<Kilos> you are right
<magespawn> Kilos do you use youtube?
<Kilos> to watch videos etc?
<Kilos> i have an account there but never go look at stuff
<Kilos> getting software is a far better use of data
<Kilos> why you ask?
<magespawn> youtube does use a lot, but there are a lot of tutorials 
<Kilos> i just got some on drive repairs
<Kilos> if i go there often my 8ta bundle wont make 2 months
<magespawn> thats true
<magespawn> thats is one thing the govenment does not seem to understand about internet access
<Kilos> as long as there is money to be made peeps will limit everything they can to make more money
<Kilos> especially mobile broadband providers
<Kilos> so weird, i can ping 8.8.8.8 from server but cant do an update
<magespawn> what is 8.8.8.8?
<magespawn> the mobile guys are stuck with the bandwidth provided with the international cables etc
<Kilos> google
<magespawn> really?
<Kilos> thats what the fly said methinks
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<magespawn> when i ping www.google.co.za i get this ip 74.125.233.88
<Kilos> lemme try that
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> and when i ping www.google.com i get this ip 74.125.233.49
<Kilos> i get unknow host www.google.co.za and .com
<Kilos> but can ping 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> magespawn, how do you now use this ssh thing to see the other pc
<Kilos> a link will do
<magespawn> open a terminal on your pc then type ssh username@ipaddress where username is the name of the user on the server and the ip is the ip address of the server
<Kilos> ah ok ty
<magespawn> a ssh server has to be running on the server though first
<Kilos> oh my and i cant install it till i get it online
<Kilos> isnt that openssh the server
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: Connection refused
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> worked from server to here and made its own key thing
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> did you read that link i posted?
<magespawn> looks like your desktop is blocking incomming connections
<Kilos> its the server that i coudnt ssh from here
<Kilos> but worked from server to here
<Kilos> i didnt do the key part in that link. didnt know what to do but will look again
<Kilos> which pc is the host now this one or the server
<magespawn> host for what?
<magespawn> the ssh?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ssh-keygen -t dsa
<Kilos> generates keys from each pc but i cant do this
<Kilos> ssh-copy-id username@remotehost
<Kilos> from either pc
<magespawn> an easier way to do it would be to use iptables to restrict access to specific ip address. not as secure
<Kilos> i have setup iptables in nm for the 2 different ips
<Kilos> ssh-copy-id miles@192.168.1.2
<Kilos> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<Kilos> can the username be the same?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> as far as i remember
<Kilos> then i dunno why it cant copy then
<magespawn> or you can set up a user with restricted access for the ssh
<magespawn> i forget much too Kilos
<Kilos> one pc is miles@192.168.1.1
<Kilos> other is miles@192.168.1.2
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe its something in the ssh conf file i gotta change
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> be good meantime
<Kilos> ty for the help magespawn 
<magespawn> np
<superfly> magespawn, Kilos: openssh server is not installed by default on desktops 
<magespawn> ahh so maybe that is the problem then
<superfly> there is nothing wrong with your configuration or you firewall
<magespawn> i th
<magespawn> what would be the problem with the ping then
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> routing
<magespawn> okay
<superfly> oh, you can ping ip addresses but not domain names?
<magespawn> explain please
<superfly> DNS forwarding
 * superfly didn't see the whole story
<magespawn> Kilos can ping the his server from the desktop but not vice versa
<superfly> magespawn: ah, yes, most likely routing
<magespawn> so the server does not know where to send the packets?
<superfly> most likely
<superfly> though that's a little strange
<Kilos> i can ping both ways magespawn 
 * superfly is starting to get used to this swiping
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> nice hey superfly
<Kilos> firewalls purged superfly 
<superfly> magespawn: pretty cool
<Kilos> arno and ufw
<magespawn> gotta go, bbl y'all
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<superfly> still love my n900's physical keyboard more 
<Kilos> all good there superfly ? put on some weight
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> kilos, why are you running two firewall programs at the same time?
<Kilos> can one wget updates
<superfly> Kilos: no extra weight yet
<Kilos> forgot ufw was there when i installed arno to try the sharing 3g bit
<Kilos> my server can ping 8.8.8.8 but cant do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> so maybe a restriction somewhere
<superfly> no, just DNS not set up properly
<superfly> Kilos: type: cat /etc/resolv.conf 
<Kilos> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Kilos> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Kilos> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<superfly> yes, there we go. 
<Kilos> hehe what do you see?
<Kilos> wrong ip for server?
<Kilos> how would one edit that and not let it be overwritten
<Kilos> superfly,  sorry to bug you. when i gedit that resolve.conf
<Kilos>  do i add the ip of this pc or the server?
<Kilos> i mixed up some. this is the ssh server right and that is just a server pc
<charl_> good afternoon all
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> i'm looking at the fibre optic deals, i could get 100mbps for only about 3 euro per month more than what i'm paying already
<charl_> it's time they upgrade my city to fibre :)
<Kilos> wow
<charl_> yeah i don't know why the city where i live is lagging behind
<charl_> i'm not really happy with my current cable provider because i am paying 53 euro per month for 60mbps
<Kilos> ouch thats not cheap
<charl_> i'm thinking i should downgrade to dsl, then i pay 23 euro per month but i get only 29 mbps
<charl_> but that's less than half what i'm paying now for half the bandwidth
<charl_> but ziggo (my cable provider) has monopoly at this point, that's why the prices are so high
<charl_> not that the service is bad, i've never had my connection die on me or anything
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> what i also don't get is that the pirate bay is being blocked on ziggo even though pirating is legal in the netherlands
<charl_> i don't care about pirating too much but i do care about net neutrality
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> what you want to pirate?
<charl_> no like i said i don't care about the pirate bay, but it's against net neutrality
<Kilos> good pirates end up walking the gang plank
<charl_> lol
<charl_> but that's not the point, they could have been blocking any ip address, it's the principle behind it
<charl_> the principle is that they should not be able to block any given ip address
<Kilos> lol ya i understand
<charl_> this looks like a great course, but it's quite expensive: http://www.w3devcampus.com/writing-great-web-applications-for-mobile/
<charl_> when i see the price tag i think "i'll just figure it out myself and do some googling"
<charl_> but if you work for a company and they have a budget for training...
 * Squirm stretches
<Squirm> Kilos: guess what happened to me at the dam today :/
<Kilos> lol tell
<Squirm> sunburn
<Kilos> aw no man
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> but
<Squirm> you have no idea how much suncream I used :/
<Kilos> some are just a waste of money
<Squirm> nivia
<Squirm> 30spf
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> oh well
<Squirm> if I go tomorrow I'm wearing a shirt all day
<Kilos> do you tan or just burn and peal
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> I used to tan
<Kilos> vinegar will help for the burn
<Squirm> but since I've come back from the UK, I don't think I've quite built up my base tan properly
<Kilos> and vicks will help so you dont peal
<Squirm> I may peel again
<Kilos> vicks should help prevent pealing
<Kilos> and vinegar should stop the eina
<Squirm> not that sore
<Kilos> have you googled how to prevent pealing after sunburn
<Squirm> I just try aqueous cream
<Kilos> if you can save from pealing then your base tan should stay
<Squirm> yeah, I think I was burned as well, cause it's kind of new skin. I haven't finished peeling from last Friday
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> but yoh, the sun was hot today. easily 30deg
<Kilos> yeah today was 33 here by us
<Squirm> and I got my skii and wakeboard
<Squirm> bbl, pool time ;)
<Kilos> k
 * Squirm yawns
 * Squirm prods Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm Cantide 
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Kilos: good weekend?
<Kilos> is today not saturday?
<Squirm> it's Sunday...
<Kilos> if so weekend still got another day to go
<Squirm> but has it been good so far?
<Kilos> kinda if my server would listen to me
<Squirm> what's it doing?
<Squirm> ...or not doing
<Kilos> i installed the ssh stuff here too but can ssh from server to here but not the other way around
<Squirm> have you started the service?
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> then storm comes and kills power twice so i left the server off now
<Cantide> Squirm '<
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> hello Cantide 
<Squirm> Kilos: firewall not getting in the way?
<Kilos> it kinda refused or something
<Squirm> maybe try `ufw disable`
<Kilos> purged all firewalls everywhere
<Squirm> test it
<Kilos> wait some its booting
<Squirm> so connection refused?
<Squirm> I'd say firewall or service isn't running
<Squirm> # service ssh start
<Kilos> must i install anything on the server too
<Squirm> on the server, you just need the openssh-server
<Kilos> ok i chose that
<Kilos> job is already running
<Squirm> and you still can't login?
<Kilos> with this command
<Kilos> ssh miles@192.168.1.2
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> thats the servers ip
<Kilos> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 22: Connection refused
<Squirm> Kilos: on the server, try   ssh miles@127.0.0.1
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> connection refused
<Kilos> thew fly said it was here
<Squirm> try this on the server, cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Port
<Squirm> it should be 22
<Squirm> though it's a long shot that it isn't
<Squirm> and I know you said it was running
<Squirm> ps aux | grep sshd
<Kilos> no such file or directory
<Squirm> Kilos: are you sure you have openssh installed?
<Squirm> openssh-server
<Kilos> ya i chose the top option it was openssh something
<Squirm> apt-get install openssh-server
<Squirm> it should tell you if you have it installed
<Squirm> or if `which sshd` returns anything
<Kilos> sshd in red at the end of ps aux | grep sshd
<Squirm> hmm, so you have sshd
<Squirm> but the config file doesn't seem to be there
<Kilos> wait lemme find what the fly said to do
<Kilos>  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kilos> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Kilos> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Kilos> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Kilos> where that ip comes from
<Squirm> then I still think this command should have worked
<Squirm> ssh miles@127.0.0.1
<Kilos> The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<Kilos> ECDSA key fingerprint is 10:a1:ec:28:08:11:8b:72:6e:a0:1d:c5:c9:6f:4a:ed.
<Kilos> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? 
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> yes
<Squirm> type yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> oh wait, did you type that command on the server?
<Kilos> no here
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> you just ssh'd into your pc from your pc
<Kilos> should i have done it there
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> Kilos: try and copy /etc/ssh/sshd_config from your pc to your server
<Squirm> or an example
<Squirm> http://slexy.org/view/s2xXdsAHkA
<Kilos> eeek
<Squirm> does your server have internet?
<Kilos> no i have 3g here
<Squirm> maybe copy it onto a flash drive
<Squirm> and put it in the same place on the server. then from the server do a `service ssh restart`
<Squirm> I skiied once today and wakeboarded once today. but my legs are like jelly :/
<Squirm> more skiing in the morning :)
<Cantide> that's the best way to get fit - keep at it :)
<Kilos> i need a command to copy that file please
<Squirm> Cantide: I try, I just don't have a boat. so I have to rely on other people
<Squirm> Kilos: to where
<Kilos> flash here is media 4G
<Squirm> so, `cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /media/4G`
<Squirm> ?
<Kilos>    /media/4G/
<Squirm> then on your server, as root. `cp /media/4G/sshd_config /etc/ssh`
<Kilos> whats the little ' at the end for
<Squirm> it's just to denote it's a command
<Kilos> no there it is /media/external
<Kilos> had to mkdir /media/external there
<Squirm> the just substitute it for 4G
<Kilos> ok lemme go there now
<Squirm> Cantide: it's really good fun though. haven't used a wakeboard in a while. too tiring and much prefer slalom
<Cantide> Squirm, I bet :)
<Cantide> i was invited to go water skiing tomorrow
<Cantide> but the weather is too hot
<Cantide> and i have some things to do
<Kilos> no such file or directory
<Squirm> Kilos: which pc?
<Kilos> i can see the file on the stick here
<Kilos> i can cd to /media/external on the server
<Kilos> but ls shows nothing
<Squirm> `ls /media`
<Squirm> what do you see?
<Kilos> server givescdrom external floppy floppy0
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> have you ever used mount before?
<Kilos> kinda
<Kilos> sudo mount
<Kilos>  and /mnt at the end
<Squirm> not exactly
<Squirm> if you type dmesg
<Squirm> it'll be right near the bottom. you'll see text about a usb drive
<Squirm> and you'll see the device
<Squirm> it'll probably be sdf or something
<Squirm> or sdb
<Squirm> it'll be amongst talk about usb
<Squirm> at the end
<Kilos> there is scsi6 usb-storage 1-7:1.0
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> scsi 6:0:0:0 Direct-Access hp v240b and some mopre
<Kilos> more
<Kilos> and sdb: sdb1
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> ok, that
<Squirm> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<Squirm> then try ls /media/external
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> hard to read here and type there
<Squirm> for all I know we could be wasting our time :/ but I'm trying :P
<Kilos> ya it shows the file
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> ok, then try run the cp again
<Kilos> sshd_config in green
<Kilos> same command
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> cp /media/external/sshd_config /etc/ssh
<Squirm> and then service ssh restart
<Squirm> then from the server, try ssh miles@127.0.0.1
<Squirm> again
<magespawn> hey guys
<Squirm> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> ssh: unrecognized service
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> cant restart it with that command
<Kilos> or must that be here?
<Squirm> no, on your server
<Kilos> it dont recog that service
<Squirm> on your server, did you try type ps aux | grep sshd
<Kilos> sec ill do it again i think
<Kilos> ya it gave sshd in red remember
<Squirm> /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<Squirm> shows something like that?
<Kilos> this is as difficult as iptables stuff
<Squirm> on your server, try dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<Kilos> /usr/sbin/sshd: no such file or directory
<Kilos> ok sec
<magespawn> hey Squirm, Kilos
<Kilos> openssh-server is not installed
<Squirm> Kilos: I told you :p
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> ahh there is the problem
<Squirm> I should have tried that command first :/
<Kilos> got some commands for dpkg to 
<Kilos> examine archives
<Squirm> so you'll have to get internets on your server and apt-get install openssh-server
<Kilos> and list their contents
<Kilos> eek
<magespawn> isnt it supposed to be installed by default?
<Squirm> magespawn: not the server
<Squirm> the client is
<Kilos> Squirm, i can copy openssh-server from here to flash and then take it there
<magespawn> i thought the server was installed by default in ubuntu server
<Squirm> Kilos: ig you have the deb
<Squirm> s/ig/if
<Squirm> and it's dependencies
<Squirm> magespawn: Kilos said there was a checkbox he did check. didn't seem to work
<Kilos> i have it installed here so .deb must be in archives but dunno what dependancies
<Squirm> Kilos: maybe it's on the ubuntu server cd?
<magespawn> strange
<Kilos> ok cd is in
<Kilos> now the media route again
<Squirm> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/openssh-server is a list of dependencies
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> never tried copying the files though
<Kilos> is there a way to tell it to install from cd?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> a line needs to be added to /etc/apt/sources,list
<Squirm> but it's to find out exactly what
<smile2013> hi Squirm :p
<Kilos> eek
<Squirm> hello smile2013 
<smile2013> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> and no gedit on the server
<Kilos> hi smile2013 
<smile2013> Squirm: what are you trying? :)
<Squirm> Kilos: nano
<Squirm> Kilos: on the server, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Squirm> is there a commented out line that starts with cdrom ?
<Squirm> starts with something like: deb cdrom:
<Squirm> uncomment it
<Kilos> #deb cdrom [ubuntu-server 12.04.1 LTS bla bla
<Squirm> then apt-get update
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> take away the #
<Squirm> then apt-get update
<Kilos> how
<Squirm> then apt-get install openssh-server
<Squirm> scroll to it with your cursor
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> click backspace/delete
<Squirm> ctrl + o
<Squirm> ctrl + x
<Kilos> there are 2 of them
<Squirm> o saves, x exits
<Squirm> maybe just uncomment both
<Squirm> the update, then install
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> I'll be back in 10. sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> gives me a chance
<Kilos> ign cdrom 7 times
<Kilos> then it tried to go online again
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> yay its installing from cd
<smile2013> Kilos: :DD
<Kilos> yooohoooo
 * smile2013 installed mac os x a while ago
<smile2013> it's slow :o
<smile2013> But I don't like it
<smile2013> :p
<Kilos> try running ubuntu-server
<Kilos> its fast
<Kilos> but not pretty
<Kilos> all text mode
<smile2013> Lol, I need xcode for mac :p doesn't run on ubuntu
<smile2013> yaay, os x is now running full screen
<smile2013> :)
<magespawn> making progress Kilos?
<Kilos> ssh miles@127.0.0.1 from server did the fingerprint thing
<Kilos> and shows 1 user logged in
<magespawn> that would be you Kilos
<Kilos> i would hope so magespawn 
<Kilos> now i should see it from here not so?
<Kilos> so now do i ssh miles@192.168.1.2 from here?
<Kilos> it shows that as its ip addy
<magespawn> yes 
<magespawn> sorry got disconnected
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> yes that should work
<magespawn> and?
<Kilos> shows the same info as the server did
<Kilos> also did the fingerprint thing
<magespawn> that should be it then
<Kilos> so now if i apt-get update here will it do the server
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> the fingerprint is so that you know you are connecting to the right machine
<magespawn> is your internet connection shared?
<Kilos> well i could ping 8.8.8.8 from there but power been off since then
<Kilos> aw cant any more
<magespawn> try something like www.google.co.za
<Kilos> i think i need to give it a command
<Kilos> sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> nope it forgot how
<magespawn> i think you can also ifconfig gw 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> but check ifconfig man to make sure
<Wraz> Why does gravity push down to earth ?
<magespawn> hi Wraz it pulls
<Kilos> hi Wraz it sucks from down here
<Wraz> Hello magespawn, but why does it pull ?
<magespawn> you mean why do we have gravity?
<Kilos> i think its to do with the spin of the earth
<magespawn> and the size of the planet
<Wraz> no, like what attact,s its not magnetisim or someother force.
<Wraz> It is some kind of wierd attraction
<Wraz> but then why am i not attracted to the ceiling or the walls.
<Kilos> lol
<Wraz> I would think it is centrifical force from the spinning earth, but the earth is round, so rthat does not make sense.
<Kilos> because gravity is sucking you down too
<Wraz> So if I made a Vaccume chamber, and but a big Iron ball with lots of polystyrene bit's maybe they will all stick to the ball
<magespawn> if i can recall correctly it pulls towards the center of the mass creating the gravity
<Wraz> Like a mass osmosis
<Wraz> that is garvity :P
<Kilos> if you spin water in a round dish with rice grains in they go to the centre
<Wraz> That is interesting... thanks Kilos :)
<Wraz> ill try it
<Cantide> doesn't it have to do with the mass and density?
<Cantide> everything has a gravitational pull
<Kilos> now with the earth being round it tries to pull everything to the centre
<Cantide> but smaller objects of course have a weaker pull, so it's not noticeable
<Kilos> Wraz, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_does_gravity_keep_us_on_the_ground
<Kilos> nice to see you chatting Wraz  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Wraz> Ta ;)
<magespawn> Kilos is it working?
<Kilos> nope the ifconfig command said no such device
<Kilos> i think somehow my ip isnt 192.168.1.1 anymore
<Kilos>  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<magespawn> just do ifconfig
<Kilos> gives
<Kilos> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Kilos> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Kilos> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Kilos: what are you trying to do? edit your dns servers?
<magespawn> is that ifconfig Kilos?
<magespawn> hey charl_ 
<charl_> hi magespawn :)
<Wraz> ipconfig(doze) Ifconfig(nix) if it says no such device maybe you only have LO(loopback device 127.0.0.1) enabled and it does not have drivers for your network card instaleld so you cannot ping out or ifconfig ?
<Kilos> no that was that cat command magespawn 
<magespawn> try ifconfig
<Wraz> "ifconfig"
<Wraz> Network Interface configuration.
<Kilos> i cant pastebin that output
<Kilos> maybe i should install a gui from my ubuntu cd
<Wraz> or webmin
<Wraz> or SSH
<Kilos> im using ssh'
<Wraz> why can't you pastebin the output ?
<Kilos> route -n shows 192.168.1.1 as the gateway
<Kilos> its all in testmode
<Kilos> and cant get to the internet via the 3g on this pc
<Wraz> can you "ping 192.168.1.1" ?
<Kilos> yip
<Wraz> sweet, you can see your gateway.
<Kilos> and i can ping 192.168.1.2 from here
<Wraz> can you traceroute to a internet address ?
<Kilos> sec ill try it
<Kilos> aw traceroute isnt installed
<Wraz> One possible problem could be that it Might just be your DNS is not setup to resolve internet addresses. and if you use like openDNS ip'addresses, you might get net.
<magespawn> Kilos just for the record where are you typing those commands?
<Wraz> SSH, i understand, to his ubuntu box. from internal network ?
<Kilos> the ping ones
<Kilos> ?
<Wraz> ping ones ?
<Kilos> im trying to ping google from the server
<Kilos> and tried traceroute from  there too
<Wraz> can you ping google's Ip address ?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> so no internet traffic to the server then
<Wraz> Try (to configure to) use these two adrresse's for the Server's DNS addresses http://www.opendns.com/opendns-ip-addresses
<Wraz> 208.67.222.222 - 208.67.220.220
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Kilos> can ping 8.8.8.8 again
<Kilos> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW ! -i ppp+ -j ACCEPT
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<superfly> Wraz, magespawn: as I previously diagnosed, Kilos's problem is that he does not have DNS set up properly. both machines need to have 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 set as their DNS servers in resolv.conf
<Kilos> those commands need to be run here every boot
<magespawn> ah cool superfly
<superfly> Kilos: why? UFW or Arno's (which ever one you might be using) do that for you already
<Kilos> they both purged superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> member i couldnt ping here till i got rid of them
<superfly> Kilos: because you went chasing after some other problem and thought that it was one of those?
<Kilos> ya well i dunno what im doing here most of the time
<Kilos> this is all greek to me about
<superfly> Kilos: you jump too soon
<Kilos> but i still dunno how to fix that cat resolve thing
<magespawn> superfly any specific reason why those addresses for dns?
<superfly> magespawn: Google DNS
<magespawn> ahh i did not know that
<magespawn> when Kilos said google i thought their main ip/s
<Kilos> fly told me ping 8.8.8.8 months ago and said its goolge
<Kilos> i forgot the dns bit
 * magespawn has a small lit light bulb above his head
<Kilos> lol for?
<magespawn> why they fly told you those particular ip addresses
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> tell me too
<magespawn> DNS stands for domain name server
<Kilos> sorry Wraz you need to know im kinda slow catching on
<Kilos> ya but i can ping 8.8.8.8 but cant update
<magespawn> they take the name like www.google.co.za and tell your pc where to go to find it 
<Kilos> oh so must i put 8.8.8.8 in somewhere?
<magespawn> they resolve www.google.co.za to 165.165.38.27
<superfly> Kilos: yes, in your resolv.conf
<Kilos> in placve of that other ip superfly ?
<Kilos> place too
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<superfly> in essence
<superfly> Kilos: how do you set your IP address?
<superfly> Kilos: using NM?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> then use NM to set your DNS servers (name servers)
<Kilos> thats how i set this one. the server i made 192.168.1.2 while installing
<superfly> Kilos: so which machine dials up?
<Kilos> this one 192.168.1.1
<superfly> Kilos: OK, is this the one that can't update?
<Kilos> ok set dns to 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> no
<superfly> ya, OK
<Kilos> this one can
<Kilos> 192.168.1.2 cant
<superfly> of course, cause its DNS is set when you dial up
<superfly> Kilos: when you say "server", do you mean, "it doesn't have a GUI"?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> all cli
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> but this one is acting as a server isnt it to let that one go to the net
<Kilos> in nm must i type in something by search domains as well
<Kilos> or just by dns
<Kilos> dns servers
<superfly> just dns
<superfly> Kilos: stop before you confuse yourself with scenarios that don't exist
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> superfly i have a question for after this is sorted
<superfly> Kilos: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<superfly> Kilos: on your server
<Kilos> auto lo
<Kilos> iface lo inet loopback
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> cat command not found
<superfly> on your server?
<Kilos> eek how do i paste that
<smile2013> byee :p
<magespawn> cheers smile2013
<Kilos> address 192.168.1.2
<superfly> Kilos: netmask, gateway, etc?
<smile2013> see ya, magespawn :)
<smile2013> good night everyone
<Kilos> netmask 255.255,255,0
<Kilos> gateway 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> dns search kilos.org
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: OK, on that dns-nameservers I want you to replace 192.168.1.1 with "8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4" (without the quotes, but with a space between the 8.8.8.8 and the 8.8.8.4)
<Kilos> #dns options are implemented by the resolvconf package if installed
<superfly> Kilos: OK, OK, OK, thats enough
<Kilos> how do i replace them on the cli 
<superfly> Kilos: use nano
<superfly> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> you guys talk lots today!?
<inetpro> to much to read all that now
<magespawn> busy busy
<Kilos> by gateway superfly 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> didnt read properly
<Kilos> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8  8.8.8.4
<Kilos> ctrl o and ctrl x
<Kilos> and enter after ctrl o
<Kilos> whew inetpro you dont want me to install a gui on the server
<Squirm> Kilos: I see you're sorted on the ssh side
<Kilos> i think so Squirm 
<Kilos> inetpro, you like to see me suffer hey
<Squirm> and I'm off to bed. 2 hours and a day in the sun.
<Kilos> ty for the help squirm
<Squirm> along with the fact I could still believe it's 30deg inside
<Kilos> sleep tight laddy
<Kilos> tomorrow 33
<Kilos> 33°c
<Squirm> and back at the dam :)
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: with superfly you're in good hands
<Kilos> yeah thank heavens
<Kilos> but he is busy man he cant help me all the time
 * inetpro just came to show a sign of life
<Kilos> and did you see we chatted to Wraz 
<inetpro> tired and need to go sleep
<Kilos> sleep tight old man
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> night inetpro
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> so now must i restart the ssh thing magespawn 
<magespawn> ahhh can i plead the 5th on this one?
<Kilos> can still ping 8.8.8.8 but no further
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i told you when you did yours to write it all down
<magespawn> mine is all dhcp through my router, so i get my dns from my isp
<Wraz> Goie Naand, eg gaan uit te dop.
<Kilos> sigh no fair
<Wraz> ek*
<Kilos> lekker slaap Wraz 
<Wraz> haha
<Kilos> oh uit te dop
<Kilos> you go out so late
<Kilos> naand magtie 
<magtie> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: you need to restart your networking before it will take effect
<Kilos> pulling ethernet cable ok?
<Kilos> or with ssh restart
<superfly> Kilos: no, sudo ifdown eth0 
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> then sudo ifup eth0 
<superfly> Kilos: but you need to do that directly on the box!
<Kilos> hmmm the box?
<superfly> (and how would logging out of ssh do anything to the networking?)
<Kilos> is a bow a pc wihtout a gui
<superfly> a box is a computer
<Kilos> they both are computers
<Kilos> sudo ifdown eth0
<Kilos> ok that command doesnt work here but it did on the server box
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and?
<magespawn> we are all waiting in suspense
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> still nothing past ping 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> ifdown dont work from here
<Kilos> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Kilos> you only need to ssh from this pc magespawn or from both?
<Kilos> got some landscape message on rebooting server
<magespawn> yes that advertise landscape, you can ignore that 
<Kilos> manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/
<magespawn> that=they\
<Kilos> lol i cant even get online
<magespawn> you ssh from your pc to the server
<magespawn> but if that ifdown message is on this machine the one connected to the internet
<Kilos> ifdown dont work here
<Kilos> nm shows it as eth0 but it says its not configured
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> then the cable connection is not working i would guess
<Kilos> they can ping each other
<Kilos> maybe a reboot here will wake it up
 * Kilos waits to be bombed
<magespawn> okay i am confused
<Kilos> why
<magespawn> how can they ping if it is not configured?
<Kilos> maybe my nm is corrupt
<Kilos> servers ifdown works with eth1
<Kilos> here neither work
<Kilos> you confused. come sit in my pants
<magespawn> did ifup again on the server?
<Kilos> just looked. a 3g router is R800 on olx
<Kilos> yip and it worked
<Kilos> im sure at some stage this nm showed as wired connection 1 not eth anything
<Kilos> now it shows eth0 but dont work
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maybe i gotta add some info in routes in nm
<Kilos> i gonna reboot bb soon
<magespawn> okay Kilos
<magespawn> and Kilos?
<superfly> Kilos: you have to run ifdown and ifup on the computer whose network card you are restarting
<Kilos> nope still cant ping www.google.com
<Kilos> miles@P4:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<Kilos> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Kilos> same with eth1 on this pc
<magespawn> sorry Kilos i think i am a little out of my depth here
<Kilos> np magespawn thanks for trying and helping too
<Wraz> True.
<Kilos> here be ifconfig from this pc
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21rFUSA1C
<Wraz> Wroung window, and i ahvent left yet :D
<Wraz> soz :D
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> not yet Wraz
<Kilos> np
<Wraz> No Russians...
<Kilos> he is a night owl
<Kilos> and im falling asleep here
<Wraz> wrougn window again.. :D no, just in a different time zone.
<Kilos> where are you Wraz ?
<Wraz> London.
<magespawn> not too much difference then
<Kilos> 2 hours
<Wraz> yeah, only +1. but things here open later and stuff, prob to do with the saesons and days with longer days and more sunlight.
<Wraz> +2 sometimes
<Kilos> how did you get here and where you learned afrikaans
<Wraz> We are not on the equator like sunny old SA
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that output looks okay Kilos
<Wraz> I got here from Durban Linux User group forums.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we even thought you were a bot for a while
<Kilos> hehe
<Wraz> Yeah, i was on freenode for #London-hackspace
<Wraz> but they are not really nice people there on that #, like a bunch of troller's, 
<Wraz> but this # and ##Programming are nice.
<Kilos> hehe
<Wraz> you too
<Wraz> oops
<Kilos> lol youre tired
<Wraz> No, ia m about to go get drunk, it is just that Google chat on a multi window multi display is confusing.
<magespawn> guys i am off to bed, Kilos let me know how it goes
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> godd night
<Kilos> ive gotta crash too methinks
<Wraz> Goie Aand
<Kilos> night Wraz 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<superfly> since when was RSA on the equator?
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-30
<Kilos> morning all
<Cantide> wb Kilos 
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> hi Cantide ty
<Cantide> CanStudy is AWOL
<Cantide> but now i don't know what to do with myself
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> it's also too hot to do anything -.-
<Kilos> yeah is a bit warm today
<Cantide> i could a) clean my room b) do some programming c) do nothing
<Cantide> right now i am doing c :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Wraz> Last night i got abit too drunk
<Wraz> i woke up
<Wraz> i shouldnt of driven hom in that state
<Wraz> now i have to get a new tyre
<Wraz> I dont remember much.
<Kilos> ouch
<Wraz> I think it was a good night though.
<Wraz> but I really should not drink that much. ;-)
<Wraz> I was kind of sad last night though, so i needed cheering up.
<Wraz> I think i spent like 120 ounds too
<Wraz> meh :)
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> lol a beer mug full of coffee
<charl_> i tried out my new coffee machine today but i forgot to buy coffee pads yesterday so i just did a "test run" with some clean water
<charl_> coffee filters i mean
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you enjoy it
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> lol no the clean water i just threw away
<charl_> but it's a good idea to wear the machine in because a lot of it is a type of plastic
<Kilos> what a waste you shoulda added some sugar and instant coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> lol no instant coffee is gross
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> i actually have a nice pot though, it's not a glass pot but a thermoflask type pot
<charl_> so it keeps the coffee warm for a long time
<Kilos> ah 
<charl_> i can make a few cups at a time and enjoy it during the morning
<Kilos> nice
<charl_> up until thus far i've been using senseo which is a coffee pad system
<charl_> but i don't like the coffee that comes in the pads
<charl_> it's not good coffee
<charl_> it's handy though because you can make fresh coffee one cup at a time
<Kilos> dont you get nescafee classic and gold there
<Kilos> thats lekker instant coffee
<charl_> yes we get nescafe but it's gross
<charl_> or i don't like it, in any case
<Kilos> not the cheap one man
<charl_> dunno i've tried a few ones but they all seem to be pretty bad
<charl_> there is actually one nescafe product which isn't too bad
<charl_> it's called dolce gusto
<charl_> you have to buy these little cups and a special machine
<Kilos> we get ricoffy which is better than any other brand and then the expensive ones that are just as good as perculated without the hassle
<charl_> but they are rather expensive - for about 10 you pay 3 euro
<charl_> actually i guess 0.30 cent per cup isn't that bad if you don't drink too much coffee
<charl_> thing i don't like about instant coffee is they usually throw sugars and other nonsense in there as well
<charl_> so you end up drinking a brew of artificial ingredients
<charl_> maltodextrin and what else
<Kilos> oh no we get coffee in glass bottles or tins the cheaper brands
<Kilos> za still has advantages over you euro peeps
<charl_> in south africa i used to buy bags of coffee the same as here but it was quite expensive down there
<charl_> i would pay 2x as much for the same amount of coffee than what i do here
<charl_> just usual filter coffee i mean
<Kilos> good coffee is expensive here
<charl_> yeah i wonder why that is, considering africa makes some of the best coffee :)
<charl_> when i used to visit kenya i used to drink really good kenyan coffee and it's cheap there
<charl_> but if you buy it anywhere else in the world it's some of the most expensive stuff
<charl_> the tea is also extremely good in kenya
<Kilos> ya up there they grow the stuff, not here
<charl_> yeah south africa has wine and hop
<charl_> grapes and hop i mean
<charl_> ok dinner time for me
<charl_> bbl
<superfly> if I'm making real coffee, I grind the beans myself. ground coffee from the shops is stale
<Kilos> because it just stands there because of the price superfly 
<Kilos> only cheap stuff moves
<superfly> Kilos: it's stale after an hour
<Kilos> eeek
<superfly> exactly
<Kilos> and you drink it
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i even enjoy ricoffy now and again
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<superfly> Kilos: I drink ricoffy most of the time, real coffee is very expensive
<Kilos> ah ricoffy is nice too
<Kilos> another nice one was encore but also got epensive
<Kilos> expensive
<Kilos> superfly, is there a way to resolve that conflict. i still get that same output
<Kilos> will uncommenting that line let one change it
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2b8UYA84L
<Kilos> hey magespawn i can ssh the server
<Kilos> can install etc from here but in cli only. spose thats right
<superfly> Kilos: did you restart your networking like I told you to?
<Kilos> yessir but from the server
<Kilos> dont work from here
<Kilos> also rebooted
<superfly> I told you, you have to run it on the server - it won't work from ssh
<Kilos> yip i did it
<superfly> did you save that file like I told you to?
<Kilos> but still no internet
<Kilos> the nano one?
<superfly> Kilos: you have internet, you just don't have DNS 
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> ctrl o enter yes
<superfly> Kilos: did you do it on the right computer?
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> another nice day at the dam :)
<Kilos> cant find that command now. superfly  was it sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf ?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> or another file
<Kilos> i know in nm i did the 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4 in dns
<superfly> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces 
<Kilos> on this pc hey?
<superfly> no on the server
<Kilos> ok i go see ty
<charl_> ok back
<charl_> superfly: that's a good idea generally speaking but i rarely have that much time in the morning ;)
<charl_> maybe over a weekend or so
<charl_> but during the week i just buy it pre-ground
<Kilos> yeah i did it there superfly 
<Kilos> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4
<Kilos>  now i did sudo ifdown eth1 and sudo ifup eth1 on the server
<superfly> Kilos: did it change anything?
<Kilos> i dont know what to look for. superfly 
<Kilos> it can still ping 8.8.8.8
 * smile2013 pings Kilos
<smile2013> :DD
<Kilos> smile2013, pong
<smile2013> :)
<Kilos> but cant ping www.google.com
<Kilos> unknown host www.google.com
<smile2013> Kilos: your DNS doesn't work :p
 * Kilos cries
<smile2013> :'(
<Kilos> dunno if i must ssh from here first
<smile2013> I don't know too
<smile2013> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its a prob that can only be sorted by very clever peeps
<Kilos> experienced peeps
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<charl_> hi smile2013 
<charl_> how's it going?
<magespawn> Still struggling with the dns
<magespawn> Hey charl_  smile2013
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<smile2013> hi charl_ & magespawn :)
<smile2013> charl_: fine :D
<smile2013> you? :)
<Kilos> yeah magespawn 
<charl_> good
<charl_> can't complain thanks
<smile2013> :DD
 * smile2013 neither can
<smile2013> :)
<charl_> the fireworks are cracking outside but it's very silent compared to last year
<Kilos> i can actually install from here if i put the cd in there and cli from here
<charl_> we have an incredible south-westerly wind here though
<charl_> and it's raining
<smile2013> I was able to shrink the installer size from 6,5 to 5,5 megabyte :)
<smile2013> Removed some unneeded features :p
<charl_> installer of?
<smile2013> a custom chatzilla version :D
<charl_> interesting
<smile2013> specially made for #hugsmile :)
<smile2013> autojoins the channel :p
<smile2013> and hides some components of chatzilla
<smile2013> to simplify its interface for newbies 
<smile2013> :)
<charl_> sounds cool
<magespawn> Brb.
<smile2013> charl_: I will be soon releasing 3.0 :)
<smile2013> :DD
<charl_> nice
<charl_> i have been working on something irc related myself for a while just for fun
<smile2013> only for windows :'(
<smile2013> but should run on wine fine :)
<charl_> a bot that gathers information about any given url and sends a message back to the channel
<smile2013> cool. :p
<charl_> the latest code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1479505/
<charl_> they have something similar in #ubuntu-de
<smile2013> like maaz? :p
<Kilos> an ibid?
<charl_> nah very different
<charl_> maaz is more general purpose
<Kilos> Maaz, is a cool bot
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> maaz makes us coffee :)
<Maaz> charl_: *blink*
<charl_> he's the maid of this channel
<charl_> or perhaps the butler :)
<charl_> Maaz: you're our butler right?
<Maaz> charl_: *blink*
<smile2013> charl_: he confirms :p
<Kilos> Maaz, is a cool bot
<Maaz> Oh I know!
<charl_> hehe
<smile2013> if this world runs out of lovers, we still have each other, Maaz :)
<smile2013> he ignores me :p
<smile2013> (..searching.. no pattern found in databases -> blink?)
<Kilos> tell him you love him
<smile2013> :)
<smile2013> Maaz: I still love you
<Maaz> smile2013: Excuse me?
<Kilos> not still man
<smile2013> Maaz: Do you want to marry me? :D
<Maaz> smile2013: Excuse me?
<smile2013> :(
<smile2013> Maaz: I love you
<Maaz> smile2013 Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<smile2013> :p
<smile2013> do you love Maaz too, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> yeah he has helped me often because i hate googling
<smile2013> :)
 * smile2013 does !g keyword if he wants to google something
<charl_> the temperature of the climate in this channel has just risen with 5 degrees :)
<smile2013> My default search engine is duckduckgo :)
<smile2013> charl_: cool. How warm is it here now? :)
<charl_> if it's a south african channel probably 40 now :)
<Kilos> we were 33°c today and its just started storming
<Kilos> but not cooled down yet
<charl_> :S
<charl_> when it gets 30 here i almost feel like dying :)
<charl_> i run into the forest, there it's nice and cool
<charl_> i used to live right on the edge of the forest, now it's a bit further away
<Kilos> there by mage they often have 40°c and up some
<smile2013> charl_: too hot ;)
<smile2013> :D
<charl_> bah
<charl_> you wanna kill me :)
<charl_> actually i have had that before in botswana
<charl_> but the benefit is it is very dry in the desert
<smile2013> http://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Rekonq&diff=34183926&oldid=33978752 :)
<charl_> cool
<charl_> i need to move back to kde
<charl_> i keep getting crashes in gnome3
<charl_> i held out for long enough but am getting tired now
<charl_> it's a pity because outside of stability issues gnome3 is pretty cool
<smile2013> charl_: you use GNOME 3? :o
<smile2013> I gave up once I knew about it xD
<smile2013> I was on LXDE at that time
<smile2013> I just changed to Enlightenment and that's where I'm still today. :)
<Squirm> using xfce on my netbook(not bad) and just mint mate on my desktop and work machine
<Squirm> well, xubuntu on my netbook
<charl_> i've tried lxde and generally speaking it's quite nice
<charl_> i didn't like the terminal emulator though
<charl_> i think it didn't have enough keyboard shortcuts
<charl_> but the benefit of using linux is that you can easily switch out different components if you want
<Squirm> it was a little lightweight for me, but I understand it does it's job well
<Squirm> sakura isn't a bad emulator
<charl_> so for example you could just switch out lxde's terminal emulator with xfce's
<charl_> sakura... can't say i've used it
<charl_> sounds like a japanese name
<smile2013> charl_: I like lxterminal, just because it's so minimal :p
<smile2013> I disliked the tab feature, however
<smile2013> and I've just hidden it :p
<Squirm> to each their own - when it comes to linux
<charl_> yeah exactly, the tabs didn't work well for me, but if i remember correctly there were more
<charl_> Squirm: yeah that's why i like linux
<smile2013> charl_: do you speak Afrikaans good enough? :p
<Squirm> s/good/well
 * Squirm runs
<smile2013> Squirm: :o
<Kilos> hehe
<smile2013> :)
<Squirm> :)
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> man that took awhile to connect properly
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos did you get the dns sorted?
<Kilos> nope magespawn 
<Kilos> still dont work
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what i dont savvy is why
<Kilos> why can it ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.com or co.za
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> it can ping an ip but not the address because dns takes the word address and translates it into the ip number for the computer
<magespawn> hold on a second
<magespawn> try to ping 165.165.38.44
 * Kilos holds
<magespawn> and?
<Kilos> magespawn, i can ping it from here with ssh runing
<Kilos> running
<Squirm> seems to be a dns thing
<Squirm> if you can ping an IP and not a domain name, I blame dns
<Kilos> so i see slowP4 in cli not P4 which is this one
<magespawn> definately dns like superfly said, but why is the question.
<Kilos> ya but the fly got me to set dns servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4 in nm
<Kilos> so i dunno
<Squirm> Kilos: I know you've been through this, what what was in resolv.conf?
<Squirm> s/was/is
<Kilos> but i still get that resolv.conf error
<superfly> 127.0.0.1
<superfly> Squirm: ^^
<magespawn> charl_: i just read the logs about your bot program
<Kilos> ty superfly i woulda had to run it again to see
<magespawn> are going to open source it?
<magespawn> but that is a loop back address
<superfly> magespawn: yes
<superfly> Kilos: what is eth0 if you have eth1 ?
<Squirm> superfly: wouldn't "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in resolv.conf work?
<Kilos> this nm shows as eth0 but any command with eth0 doesnt work
<superfly> Squirm: not if it is overwritten every time a nic changes
<superfly> Kilos: forget the computer you're on, it has no problems
<superfly> Kilos: don't even compare the two, cause that's where you start getting confused
<Kilos> oh isnt it this nm thats doing wrong things
<superfly> Kilos: who said it was?
<Kilos> it used to show mac address but empty now too
<Kilos> well thats where i set ips and so isnt it
<Kilos> and the server needs to follow whats setup in this nm
<Kilos> so they are linked to the prob, not so?
<Squirm> superfly: if the interface is set to dhcp, maybe it writes over the resolv.conf?
<superfly> Squirm: it isn't
<superfly> it's hard-coded
<superfly> Kilos: since when does the server have to know what's in your computer's NM?
<Kilos> well it has to be forwarded with nat through 192.168.1.1
<Kilos> not so
<superfly> Kilos: that has nothing to do with NM
<Squirm> superfly: I don't know if you can edit the /etc/resolv.conf, maybe you have to edit something like /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> I seem to remember having to do that on my ltsp clients
<superfly> Squirm: apparently if you just set the dns-nameservers value in /etc/network/interfaces under the correct interface, it will set resolv.conf
<smile2013> see ya! :D
<smile2013> thanks for helping, Kilos :)
<Kilos> toods smile2013 
<Squirm> bye smile2013 
<Kilos> yw
<superfly> Kilos: in ssh, cat /etc/network/interfaces and then copy and paste the text from your terminal into pastebin
<smile2013> good night, Squirm & Kilos & super
<Kilos> ok
<smile2013> (superfly)
<superfly> night smile2013
<smile2013> thanks :)
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2EFjMIOp7
<charl_> magespawn: it's just a little script but as far as i'm concerned it's public property
<charl_> public domain i mean
<magespawn> i just thought it might be good to involve others
<charl_> magespawn: if somebody wants to, i think it would be a great idea to create a proper project out of it
<charl_> magespawn: but i don't just want to create yet another one-man project
<magespawn> i see
<charl_> magespawn: it could be interesting, i had some ideas of scraping for microformats etc as well
<magespawn> what language are you writing in?
<charl_> just java at the moment
<charl_> i use some libraries like jsoup that are also java so it's the easiest
<Kilos> superfly, http://slexy.org/view/s2EFjMIOp7
<superfly> Kilos: I saw that, it looks fine
<magespawn> i unfortunately do not know that much yet i am just learning python
<Squirm> i see it would only work with resolvconf
<Squirm> I coded mine into the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Squirm> so when it updates, it updates with the head and the base. so no matter what the other nameservers are, it'll always be there
<Kilos> hehe when the server screen goes off everytime i wiggle the mouse then only twig its keyboard only
<charl_> nn all
<Kilos> night charl_ 
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> as an side question, where would a wireless network connection show u?
<magespawn> s/u/up
<Squirm> magespawn: /etc/network/interface
<Squirm> s
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> though on my netbook it isn't
<Squirm> maybe nm takes over completely
<Kilos> interfaces
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2TdeEuao6
<Squirm> my ethernet port doesn;t show either
 * Squirm blames nm
<Squirm> magespawn: mine looks the same. see, no ethernet
<Kilos> Squirm, its interfaces
<Squirm> so I blame nm
<Squirm> Kilos: it gets set there if you don't have a network manager
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> never ends
<Squirm> which is what you're doing on your server
<superfly> Squirm: network manager does not exist on the server, so it has nothing to do with the problem
<magespawn> network manager only in the gui?
<Squirm> superfly: not saying it does, I know it isn't the issue. just answering magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: on desktop systems network manager controls the interfaces
<magespawn> ahh right that is why the difference
<Squirm> Kilos: in ssh, please give this a try
<Squirm> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> then restart networking
<superfly> Squirm: that won't work
<magespawn> this is from my server http://slexy.org/view/s20X8qEzZg
<Squirm> superfly: why's that?
<superfly> Squirm: he's not root
<Kilos> i went root superfly 
<superfly> magespawn: your eth1 interface is configured to use DHCP
<superfly> Kilos: bad idea
<superfly> always sudo
<Kilos> those other 3 commands only work from root
<magespawn> indeed it is superfly from the adsl router
<Kilos> you member those other 3?
<magespawn> is also takes the dns from there
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> like that sudo dont work
<superfly> Kilos: right, the ones you use because you removed the firewall software ... let's leave it at that
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> w00t
<Squirm> Kilos: then, sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Kilos> can ping www.google.com from ssh
<Squirm> and add
<Squirm> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> if you ran that echo command, it'd do the same thing
<Squirm> but wait
<Squirm> if you can ping google
<Squirm> then you don't need to do anything else
<Kilos> i did the echo one
<Kilos> lemme try update
<Kilos> yay no more something wicked happening
<Squirm> the head and base file in the resolvconf dir always get added to the /etc/resolv.conf
<Squirm> so it's basically a resolvconf workaround
<Squirm> I don't think I like resolvconf
<Kilos> this is so lekker runing update from here on other pc
<Squirm> ssh ftw
<Kilos> now i can make that a mail server too hey?
<Squirm> I use ssh and sftp everyday
<magespawn> not such a good idea that 
<Squirm> I wouldn't suggest running a mailserver on 3G :P
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> np
<Squirm> cause if your 3G is off, mail won't be delivered
<Kilos> oh ya i see
<Kilos> not like gmail stores them till evo fetches
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> ty superfly Squirm i very happy now
<Squirm> so if I send you an email and my server can;t contact yours, it'll be undelivered
<Squirm> we recently got a dyndns mail backup account
<Squirm> stupid power/internet issues we have at work...
<Squirm> hosting your own servers can be a bit of a pain
<Squirm> (when the environment can be unstable)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so this whole prob was around the resolvconf thing
<Squirm> twice this year, we've had 4/5 days without electricity
<Squirm> that means no email is delivered, website is down
<Kilos> why do they make it to that other ip
<Kilos> eeek
<Squirm> Kilos: I think it was resolvconf
<Squirm> out of airtime
<Kilos> the fly said so days ago
<Squirm> and it's the 30th :/
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> aw and you gotta wait till the first
<Kilos> go swimming all day tomorrow
<Kilos> and night
 * Squirm just tops up with R12
<Kilos> good lad
<magespawn> if i do ifconfig -a i get a list of interfaces
<magespawn> what is pan0
<magespawn> ?
<Squirm> well, I know pan stands for personal are network
<Squirm> iirc, something like bluetooth
<magespawn> ahh yes the bluetooth
<magespawn> that is why the other laptop does not have it
<Kilos> aw i gotta go turn off the cdrom there now
<Kilos> in sources
<Squirm> Kilos: put a # in front of the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> ok ty Squirm 
<Squirm> so don't delete the lines, you might want to use them later
<Squirm> I think it's time for a cold shower - then bed
<Kilos> ok it actually complained that it was looking at cdrom twice
<Kilos> night Squirm sleep tight
<magespawn> night Squirm
<Squirm> might be back in 10
<magespawn> thats cool too
<Kilos> i could also use that cdrom to install a gui or any software from ubuntu there too methinks
 * Kilos waits for bombs
<Squirm> Kilos: if you put an ubuntu desktop cd in, you could
<Kilos> very cool idea that
<Kilos> but lemme get used to playing with another pc from here first
<Squirm> if it's the same release
<Kilos> ya i havent gone  12.10 anywhere yet
<Squirm> aptoncd is quite nice
<Squirm> haven't used it for a few years though
<Kilos> dont work anymore
<Kilos> worked well on maverick. opened in synaptic
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> here it doesnt anymore
<Squirm> oh yes, shower
<Kilos> you gotta go to each package and use gdebi
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos if you can ssh into the server machine then you can run it from this machine
<magespawn> no need for a gui
<Kilos> i have just run sudo apt-get update from here magespawn 
<Kilos> very cool
<Kilos> can throw away that screen and mouse
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> do you ever need to ssh from there
<magespawn> well there are somethings that can only be done on that machine like if ifup and ifdown
<Kilos> but i can give it a tiny old screen hey?
<Kilos> from my old 486
<Kilos> itys only cli
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> then i can start working on ians pc with the server screen
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> can you ssh to winsucks pcs too
<magespawn> Kilos you there?
<Kilos> wb mrs_fly superfly magespawn 
<superfly> gee, thanks Freenode
<Kilos> simeon, too
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> 70 packages to upgrade magespawn 
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> Need to get 259 kB/97,0 MB of archives.
<Kilos> i love rsync of archives
<Kilos> saves a fortune in airtime
<Kilos> Installing new version of config file /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/000resolvconf ...
<Kilos> Installing new version of config file /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/000resolvconf ...
<Kilos> maybe my probs were because it wasnt updated yet
<Kilos> i must be like smile now and send hugs to superfly Squirm and magespawn 
<Kilos> thanks so much guys
<magespawn> np just chatting and learning
<Kilos> ya but to me its worth so much
<magespawn> Kilos you want to try something else?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hope i dont have to bother the fly
<magespawn> can you ping gnc.no-ip.biz?
<Kilos> from server?
<magespawn> from either machine
<Kilos> oh ya i forget ssh
<superfly> magespawn: I use afraid.org
<Kilos> doesnt look like it
<magespawn> are they good superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: forgot what I used to set it to work automatically (maybe it's part of Arno's, I can't remember)
<superfly> magespawn: from what I've heard, yes
<superfly> magespawn: and then you use cnames like crazy
<magespawn> try from the desktop Kilos
<Squirm> so much better
<Kilos> 64 bytes from 41-133-67-185.dsl.mweb.co.za (41.133.67.185): icmp_req=4 ttl=53 time=156 ms
<Kilos> ^C
<Kilos> works fro  here
<Kilos> from
<Kilos> see now we start again. why not from server too
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> what is your email? msdomdonner@gmail.com?
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> okay sending you a mail
<magespawn> check the email
<magespawn> then
<magespawn> "ssh kilos@gnc.no-ip.biz"
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> sec
<magespawn> superfly i got the ddclient to work
<Squirm> hah! sun never got a hold of me today, spf40 did the trick :) along with shade
<Kilos> magespawn, Permission denied (publickey,password).
<magespawn> cool Squirm
<Kilos> it ran that keything again and i typed yes
<magespawn> should allow you access with the password in the email
<Kilos> dont accept password
<magespawn> hmmm maybe did something wrong then
<Kilos> cool its not just me
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> problem with mobile internet, is I could never ssh into the box behind it
<Kilos> explain that nicely Squirm 
<Squirm> so...
<Kilos> you mean via internet
<Squirm> as an example. I probably won't be able to ssh into your pc
<Squirm> via the net
<superfly> Anyone seen adverts for a movie called "Adventures in Zambezia" ?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> nope
<Squirm> superfly: no
<Kilos> on idiot boxes superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: in cinema, it came out on Friday
<Kilos> oh still new
<superfly> ja
<superfly> actually old -_-
 * superfly has been waiting for more than a year to see it
<Kilos> not on tv yet i mean
<superfly> Kilos: no, nowhere near TV yet
<Kilos> will be on mnet soon i think
<Kilos> they get it first
<superfly> Kilos: only once Sony has released the rights
<magespawn> Squirm you would some how need to forward the port
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> not sure how/if possible on a dongle
<Kilos> i can give you  lotsa info on that Squirm 
<Squirm> magespawn: yep. and you can;t exactly ask your mobile provider to do that for you
<superfly> Kilos: it's a movie that some of my friends made
<Squirm> magespawn: it's on the providers side. you kind of connect to their router
<Kilos> about superfly ?
<superfly> Squirm: ssh out or ssh in?
<Squirm> superfly: in
<superfly> Kilos: a hawk named Kai who goes to live in a bird city called Zambezia
<magespawn> might be able to if you had a mobile router
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Squirm: which SP?
<Squirm> vodacom
<superfly> Squirm: you need to register for the Unrestricted APN
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> does it cost?
<superfly> no, you just need to sign an application form and fax or e-mail it back to them
<Squirm> that's quite cool. don't really have need of it anymore. but that's useful info
<Kilos> you fone them to do that superfly ?
<superfly> more of an indemnity form than an application form...
<Kilos> ill ask 8ta tomorrow
<Kilos> if i member. its way past my bedtime but was a successful day so im happy
<Kilos> magespawn, you fixed it yet?
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> ah, 11 already
<magespawn> no yet Kilos
<Squirm> forgot to go to bed early
<Kilos> oh maybe i gotta get unrestricted first
<Squirm> might not sleep tomorrow night
<Kilos> lol @ Squirm 
<Squirm> night all
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> whew bad end to year we min here
<Kilos> too many peeps on holiday
<inetpro> Kilos: wat's fout?
<Kilos> ek kan server ssh en updtae/upgrade
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> pragtig!
<Kilos> niks fout nie
<inetpro> goeie dag oom
<Kilos> was n resolvconf prob
<magespawn> try now Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: maar dit is 23:04 en jy steeds wakker
<Kilos> ja man ek is te bly om te slaap
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> good morning magespawn
<magespawn> you somewhere else?
<inetpro> magespawn: no not really
<Kilos> Permission denied, please try again.
<Kilos> he just sleeps and works funny hours magespawn 
<magespawn> hmm wonder what is not right
 * inetpro just woke up in the #ubuntu-za house
<magespawn> i see
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> waits till family is asleep then sneaks to pc
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> with sound off
<magespawn> Kilos looks like the experiment will have to wait till tomorrow 
<magespawn> like most ppl with family
<magespawn> i need to restart my ssh server which is a bit hard to do over ssh
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> good idea to sleep some methinks
<Kilos> night all of you and ty again
<magespawn> night Kilos
<magespawn> i am also off, night all
<superfly> Ladies and gents, I think it is time for my afternoon nap. Good day to you all.
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-23
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and all
<Kilos> have you decided what kinda meet we gonna have so i can tweet it
<Kilos> and you can announce on g+
<Kilos> i dunno where pro is
<kbmonkey> Kilos, my old lady wants me to drive up today so not sure how I can attend the meeting unless i lock myself in the room with a laptop XD
<kbmonkey> Im not much on g+ sorry
<kbmonkey> too slow, page doesnt load
<Kilos> oh my well you better find a chair for us
<Kilos> np lad mom comes first
<Kilos> not old lady
<kbmonkey> Ill take laptop
<kbmonkey> but I not sure if I be available that time
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> I find another chair
<kbmonkey> or make it the irc christmas party!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> party chat
<Kilos> the way things have been going therell be 3 peeps
<Kilos> channel been dead
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> what was up with all the netsplits last week
<kbmonkey> that was annoying
<Kilos> i dunno freenode said nothing about attacks
<Kilos> normally they let one know so maybe it was server probs somewhere
<kbmonkey> probably
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
 * Kilos goes kubuntu toe
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz_: coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Vince-0> !
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 charl 
<Kilos> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> im busy starting with frying onions for a vlakvark curry
<Kilos> Maaz_: ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<charl> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> charl: No problem
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> and bduk1 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hey Kilos 
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi drussell have a great festive season wherever you are :)
<drussell> Kilos: hehe back in the UK (where it's wet and rainy right now)
<drussell> Kilos: but the same to you, hope the weather's better!
<Kilos> lotsa hot sun last week or so, but free UV's cant be sniffed at ty
<Kilos> some peeps pay for a tan. i get it free
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> later all 
<magespawn> home time
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> i dunno how to do a retweet on choqok
<Kilos> hi SabreWolfy 
<SabreWolfy> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<SabreWolfy> Thanks :-)
<SabreWolfy> Been meaning to pop in for months
<Kilos> well you got here at last so thats good
<SabreWolfy> Why did maaz_ give me a message from 3 years and 17 days ago?
<Kilos> wow someone must have told him to give you a message 
<Kilos> what did it say
<Kilos> so you been away for 3 years and 17 days, thats naughty
<SabreWolfy> Hahaha! Trying to recall what I would have been talking about. Hehehe, yeah.
<SabreWolfy> It was from drubin
<Kilos> oh my
<SabreWolfy> Do the logs go that far back?
<Kilos> the bot remembers until it delivers the message
<SabreWolfy> Yeah.
<SabreWolfy> But I mean the chamnel logs.
<Kilos> hi superfly  how far back do the logs go
<SabreWolfy> Ok
<Kilos> i can never find them
<Kilos> charl: ping
<SabreWolfy> Oh they might. Followed url in title.
<SabreWolfy> Will ask Wolframalpha when 3 years 17 day ago was
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Squirm: meeting tonight hey
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: 06 December 2010. You spoke in channel :-)
<Kilos> yeah i been here a while. its all i do
<Kilos> since ubuntu 8.10
<Kilos> now im the greeter bot here
<SabreWolfy> Haha. Can't find myself in channel. Maybe incomplete logs
<Kilos> did you come online back then for help with ubuntu or something
<Kilos> then superfly and inetpro should remember. they were active then but are too busy now to chat much
<SabreWolfy> Yeah, possibly. Doesn't matter. Wanted to try to attend the meeting tonight. 
<SabreWolfy> But the time isn't convenient today. 
<Kilos> great it will be just an open chat
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> we only gonna be 2 or 3
 * Kilos cries
<SabreWolfy> I'll try. I'm on AndChat now so I can take you with me maybe.
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> Kilos: I'll be here this evening
<Kilos> cool ty superfly 
<Kilos> hi eyesonly 
<eyesonly> hi Kilos
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: what *buntu are you running? 
<Kilos> 12.04 unity and kde
<Kilos> kde 4.10
<SabreWolfy> Nice.
<SabreWolfy> I've moved over to Kubuntu over the last few months. 
<SabreWolfy> Movwd to #! for a long time after Unity release :-)
<Kilos> i like bot but unity 1304 was too much work
<Kilos> s/bot/both
<Kilos> and i still have 10.10 running on a drive
<SabreWolfy> I tried Unity a few times. Really tried to use it,  but it's a bridge too far for me. 
<Kilos> its not bad in 12.04 once you get used to it
<SabreWolfy> Hmmm. I couldn't get used to it ever :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> took lotsa patience
<SabreWolfy> Hope it was worth it
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<inetpro> good evening and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro wb
<Kilos> i asked nuvolari to chair so he should be here soon
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> yw
<inetpro> where's the monkey?
<Kilos> monkey cant make it
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> he had to go to pmb to his mom
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> said he would take a lappy with but didnt know if he would get a chance to join us
<Kilos> mothers can be demanding at times
<Kilos> you all well inetpro ?
<inetpro> I'm good thanks Kilos
<Kilos> great
 * inetpro tried hard to give the eyes a bit of a rest from the constant luminous intensity of the screen
<inetpro> Kilos: will superfly be here?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> cocooncrash_: you and Maaz_ have a tail
<inetpro> cool
<cocooncrash> inetpro: :)
<inetpro> thanks and wb cocooncrash
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash and hi to you
<inetpro> drubin: waar is jy vanaand?
<Kilos> hi parkerdo welcome to ubuntu-za
<parkerdo> hi, thanks allot. how you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<inetpro> parkerdo: if you are new, welcome to #ubuntu-za
<parkerdo> no complaints kilo
<Kilos> lol and if not welcome anyway
<Kilos> you on a cell?
<Kilos> or on pc with an irc client
<parkerdo> inetpro, yes i am. been wainting to join for a while. kept missing the last few meetings
<Kilos> parkerdo: you can come here anytime, not just meetings
<inetpro> parkerdo: ahh, always nice to see new faces
<inetpro> where do you come from?
<parkerdo> im on a laptop. irc client off the ubuntu-za site
<Kilos> ok then type first 3 letters of the nick and hit tab
<Kilos> nick gets completed
<parkerdo> im form jhb  south, how about yourself?
<parkerdo> Kilos: cool, good to know
<Kilos> sometimes when there are similar nicks you need to type in 4 letters
<Kilos> what client is that?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<parkerdo> Kilos: how long have you guys been active with ubuntu, i only started properly recently. curently running elementary os luna
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos, inetpr, parkerdo
<Kilos> ive been on ubuntu since 8.10
<Kilos> so end 98
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 2008
<parkerdo> Kilos: the live chat link on the ubuntu-za site
<parkerdo> nuvolari: hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> AFAIK it's going to be an open discussion right?
<Kilos> you using unity parkerdo ?
<SabreWolfy> Just watching. Sort of away.
<Kilos> thats right nuvolari 
<parkerdo> Kilos: ok cool. and yes i am
<Kilos> cool SabreWolfy 
<nuvolari> okies, freestyle
<inetpro> nuvolari: wb, yes open discussion but the chair driving it for an hour
<nuvolari> Maaz: kettle on
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<Kilos> then install xchat
<nuvolari> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> parkerdo: I'm from Pretoria
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee ojn
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: make me coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<parkerdo> inetpro: nice
<nuvolari> sudo maaz coffee on
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> good to see more people from Jhb
<Kilos> eish the bot is sick again
<parkerdo> Kilos: ok i will
<eyesonly> lol, now i'm going to make myself coffee
<inetpro> we need many more of them
<inetpro> and from Pretoria
<inetpro> CT been taking over far too much
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> yay
<parkerdo> well i hope to be getting allot more active in future
<inetpro> nuvolari: you ready to drive it?
<eyesonly> i'm moving to PE this week, currently in CT
<nuvolari> inetpro: affirmative
<nuvolari> oh hi eyesonly 
<inetpro> Agenda is at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/698/detail/
<nuvolari> hmm, when do we have to apply for loco-status again?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Kilos!
<inetpro> eyesonly also new here?
<Kilos> i think thats been dropped nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz: dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<eyesonly> inetpro yes, i want to get more involved in open source in general, as a developer
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure it's entirely dropped
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well do they tell us when it needs doing
<inetpro> nice!
<parkerdo> nuvolari: what is loco-status if i may ask?
<inetpro> Kilos: we'll wait and see 
<nuvolari> oh dear, I'm late
<Kilos> its being recognised as an official loco parkerdo 
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu-ZA Monthly LoCo Meeting - Dec 2013
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> parkerdo: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil 
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz: I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<parkerdo> Kilos: ok cool, thanks
<Kilos> login with the bot guys
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<eyesonly> Maaz: I am Grant Woodford
<Maaz> eyesonly: Righto
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<nuvolari> for all the new people/visitors: you can identify yourself to Maaz to be included in the meeting minutes
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly 
<nuvolari> Welcome to the meeting everyone
<parkerdo> Maaz: hi, Dominic Parker
<Maaz> lo
<nuvolari> this is our last meeting for 2013
<nuvolari> it was a busy year for most of us outside of the ubuntu-world, so things were very quiet
<nuvolari> I might be wrong :P I was quiet, so that's just my observation
<inetpro> parkerdo: do it as follows: Maaz: I am Dominic Parker
<Kilos> most peeps were very busy
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> ah, sorry, should have been clearer on the ID process
<nuvolari> ack
<parkerdo> Maaz: I am Dominic Parker
<Maaz> parkerdo: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<parkerdo> nuvolari: no problem, its a learning process
<nuvolari> well, this topic is basically done, just needed to get it in there
<nuvolari> For everyone around, thank you for a good year in Ubuntu-ZA. We started off with a bang,
<nuvolari> and we're still here to finish off the year
<nuvolari> The community is about you, everyone here
<Kilos> nice to see nuvolari in full song again
<nuvolari> and the people on the mailing lists and everyone participating in meetings through the year
<inetpro> Kilos: +1
<nuvolari> Please give me the opportunity to wish everyone a Happy Holiday Season
<nuvolari> if you are travelling, please be responsible and safe
<Kilos> ty nuvolari and they same to you and family
<inetpro> nuvolari: same there thanks
<nuvolari> Unfortunately I have read that the deaths on the road in ZA is climbing already :-/
<inetpro> ai!
<nuvolari> Thanks :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic New Local communities health check process
<Maaz> Current Topic: New Local communities health check process
<nuvolari> hmm, does anyone have an idea what this is about?
<Kilos> nope
<parkerdo> thank you
<Kilos> where did you get that from
<inetpro> nuvolari: I haven't seen anything happen on this front, guess it should just stand over for the next meeting
<nuvolari> from the agenda oom Kilos http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/698/detail/
<nuvolari> inetpro: ok
<superfly> It's basically the same news as always
<inetpro> it's about membership renewal, there was discussion around changing the process, not sure whether it was resolved
<Kilos> must been monkey put it there
<superfly> it's just they're changing what it sounds like so that unofficial locos seem more official
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed: let point 'New Local communities health check process' stand over to next meeting
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> superfly: ah thank you
<inetpro> nuvolari: no colon
<superfly> from what I read, anyways
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed let point 'New Local communities health check process' stand over to next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: let point 'New Local communities health check process' stand over to next meeting
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> yw
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 welcome to the meet
<nuvolari> hmm, yeah, the lococouncil link from the agenda lists some posts, but nothing in particular that I could find straight away
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0!
<nuvolari> welcome :)
<nuvolari> ok, moving on since we'll discuss it in the next meeting
<inetpro> Vince-0: just sign the attendance register for us please :-)
<Vince-0> Hi, soz I'm late I forgot it was Maandag
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Meeting day
<Maaz> Current Topic: Meeting day
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, do you want to have a word?
<Vince-0> Maaz, I'm Vincent Swart ?
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Kilos> nope ty
<nuvolari> 'Discuss moving of the day of our monthly meeting to find out what day could be used to suit everyone. Maia included'
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> oh yeah, Kilos' beloved topic ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Vince-0: 'I am...'
<Kilos> :P
<superfly> Any day is fine for me, 20:30 is also the best time for me.
<Kilos> so lekker seeing emoticons on konversation
<inetpro> Kilos: perhaps time to start on a new day in the new year?
<Kilos> i forget but monday is out for maia
<Kilos> other days was thursday i think
<nuvolari> I'm happy with the current day, is there a problem as is?
<nuvolari> ah
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Mcman Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Yessir
<inetpro> superfly: so Tuesday's 20:30 ok for you as well?
<Kilos> maia has classes mondays nuvolari 
<nuvolari> thursdays are out
<nuvolari> for me
<nuvolari> Tuesday is +1
<Kilos> tuesday sounds good to me
<nuvolari> Any objections for Tuesdays at 20:30
 * inetpro is flexible depending on family and workload
<Kilos> i think maia's bad days were mon and thurs
<nuvolari> which tuesday oom Kilos?
<nuvolari> every 3rd?
<nuvolari> or first
<Kilos> first or 4th i think
<inetpro> the time is perfect for me
<Kilos> other guys must say im here all the time
<inetpro> +1 for Tuesday
<nuvolari> hmm, so... the first meeting in 2014 would be on the 7th of Jan?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too close methinks
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> thts 2 weeks time
<nuvolari> 14th?
<inetpro> shall we not try to keep it close to this one, in other words, 4th Tuesday of each month
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> that will be the 28th
<Kilos> 4th +1
<nuvolari> of Jan
<nuvolari> +1
<Kilos> thats good
<eyesonly> anytime good for me
<nuvolari> (for 4th Tuesday of the month)
 * nuvolari eyes eyesonly
<Kilos> gives peeps a chance to settle into the new years saltmining
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed New meeting time for 2014: 4th Tuesday of the month, starting on January 28th, 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: New meeting time for 2014: 4th Tuesday of the month, starting on January 28th, 2014
<parkerdo> sounds good to me
<inetpro> cool!
<inetpro> Kilos: now you go make sure maia is here :-)
<Kilos> i will
<nuvolari> Moving forward?
<Kilos> ill nag her
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Holiday spirit stories and scenic updates
<Maaz> Current Topic: Holiday spirit stories and scenic updates
<nuvolari> hmm, this topic should be for after the holiday season :P we don't have stacks of pics and stories yet
 * inetpro likes superfly's priceless fun with water
<nuvolari> ooh, we got wazookas
<nuvolari> I think
<nuvolari> http://www.tevo.co.za/Uploads/Products/Picture1/390Wazooka_colours.png
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, that's a tiny pic
<Kilos> not guilty
<nuvolari> eh?
<superfly> You know what would make a good topic of discussion that is somewhat related to Ubuntu? The current state of Internet in South Africa
<eyesonly> water balloons work well too
<Kilos> haha monkey
<superfly> eyesonly: Do you know how to make those origami-style waterbombs?
<nuvolari> +1 on internet in ZA
<nuvolari> eek, I used to make those when I was in primary! Can't remember for the life of me how they worked
<eyesonly> superfly: no clue, i just used to fill a whole bunch, then attack classmates when they were walking home :) 
<inetpro> superfly: what would you say about this topic?
<Kilos> my only complaint is mobile cost
<nuvolari> yeah, it's still quite expensive :-/
<Kilos> but very stable here with telkom mobile
<eyesonly> i would like to see affordable internet for the poor, i've read about studies saying peoples standard of living, education and political awareness goes up when they have access to the internet at home
<superfly> inetpro: everyone has something to say, hence the topic :-)
<nuvolari> http://www.origami-instructions.com/origami-water-balloon.html
<superfly> shall we leave it for the next meeting then? I'm happy to chair that part of the discussion
<nuvolari> ok
<inetpro> superfly: sure thing, raising a good point, how do we address it?
<Kilos> you got plans superfly ?
<superfly> inetpro: that's another topic for another day ;-)
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> Kilos: not necessarily, just thinking about it recently
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed topic for next meeting, by superfly: The current state of Internet in South Africa
<Maaz> Agreed: topic for next meeting, by superfly: The current state of Internet in South Africa
<parkerdo> i like that topic too, i deal with a few of the network providers as my day job
<Kilos> nuvolari: make sure it comes up in next meet if you can
<Kilos> that sounds good parkerdo welcome aboard
<inetpro> definitely a very relevant topic for many people, hope to see many people attending the discussion
<nuvolari> ooh, someone to get bandwidth from :D
<parkerdo> has anyone tested the ubuntu touch as yet?
<Kilos> lol
<eyesonly> or does the government monitor our internet?
<parkerdo> nuvolari: not that close with them
<superfly> parkerdo: nope, another good topic for a few minutes of discussion
<inetpro> eyesonly: internet, what internet?
<eyesonly> inetpro: lol, well, those who can afford it
<eyesonly> inetpro: e.g. politicians, business, some activists, journalists, etc
<parkerdo> superfly: i was able to install it on a google nexus recently but unbelievable lag, unlike the reviews and videos floating on youtube
<nuvolari> when inetpro talks about internet he actually thinks about his indoor pool and the hangmat
<eyesonly> i've got a nexus 4, i should try it on that
<parkerdo> eyesonly: nice
<inetpro> perhaps tumbleweed can shed some light on progress of Ubuntu Touch
<eyesonly> that phone is really fast, i switched from stock Android to cyanogen mod and got a big performance boost, plus amazing privacy control
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted topic for future meeting: South African Internet and Government Involvement
<Maaz> Accepted: topic for future meeting: South African Internet and Government Involvement
<eyesonly> yay, idea accepted
<inetpro> I think 2014 will be interesting year
<nuvolari> yeah, I heard something dropped about the secrecy bill?
<inetpro> small scale devices now really becoming powerfull enough to run a proper OS
<Kilos> ai!
<parkerdo> last info i saw was that it should be available on smartphones in the new year
<eyesonly> inetpro: what small scale devices you been playing with
 * inetpro enjoying the Note II
<parkerdo> eyesonly: only read up on cyanogen today
<Kilos> R
<Kilos> ai!
<eyesonly> parkerdo, the feature that surprized me was, that i could blacklist numbers or even private numbers, so no more spam sms or calls
<Kilos> sorry
<parkerdo> Kilos: whats wrong kilo?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: sorry, not a world I know too much about
<eyesonly> hope Ubuntu Touch gives us blacklist functionality for our phones
<Kilos> ctrl+r underlines here on konversation
<inetpro> tumbleweed: hmm... ok
<nuvolari> Protection of State Information Bill: http://d2zmx6mlqh7g3a.cloudfront.net/cdn/farfuture/OX5V_Gl2tA6udGll3oWWPdZi4QMpkbnb8x2UIe0JIUY/mtime:1381381143/files/bill6d-2010.pdf
<parkerdo> eyesonly: if only we could do that with pvt calls
<superfly> parkerdo, eyesonly: I have an S3, still rocking CM 10.2 - not going Ubuntu Touch any time soon, I don't think they're ever going to formally support it
<eyesonly> parkerdo: my phone currently blocks pvt calls
<nuvolari> gimme 5 minutes, bbiab
<eyesonly> superfly: that is sad, but phones don't have a long shelf life, just make sure your next one supports it
<parkerdo> superfly: honestly i am a big fan, tried it on the nexus but not impressed. wanna try it on the nexus 7, havent gotten it to work yet though
<parkerdo> eyesonly: i like
<Vince-0> brb
<inetpro> what other topics would you guys like to see on the agenda for another meeting?
<superfly> I'm keen to get something like a Nexus 5, but I'm not liking where Google is going, removing functionality from AOSP and putting it into their proprietary apps (look at Hangouts supporting SMS now)
<inetpro> superfly: I agree, Hangouts and SMS integration is not working well enough for me, yet
<Kilos> hi mage
<parkerdo> i enjoy trying something new, and i really like having integration. a phone that is my desktop too. ubuntu edge as an example. 
<superfly> inetpro: I'm not using it, and I plan to stay away from it
<superfly> magespawn: you're late! ;-)
<Kilos> hi magespawn welcome
<magespawn> Yes sorry
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: I tried it just to see whether perhaps they have found a better solution, they haven't
<magespawn> Evening all
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<inetpro> magespawn: you still have time to sign the register... Maaz: I am...
<parkerdo> gentleman and ladies, it has been a pleasure but i need leave. i do appreciate the warm welcome and i will definitely be. unfortunately responsibilities call at the moment. again thank you and enjoy your evening.
<inetpro> parkerdo: no problem, will be good to see you back here again
<parkerdo> inetpro: thank you
<inetpro> nuvolari: you still with us?
<Kilos> cheers parkerdo 
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Kilos> dont be a stranger now
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<nuvolari> i'm back
<nuvolari> had to run out quick
<parkerdo> Kilos: enjoy
<nuvolari> discovered a 'knopie spinnekop'
<Kilos> ty go well
<inetpro> eish! Is is dangerous?
<eyesonly> how about ways to help the Ubuntu community, as a topic? i would like to hear everyones thoughts on that
<superfly> eyesonly: a good topic too
<superfly> nuvolari: I have another meeting in :30, are we gonna wrap up here soon (I need a quick break between meetings ;-) )
<nuvolari> inetpro: AFAIK they are :-/
<nuvolari> ok, just need to catch up on topics
<inetpro> nuvolari: http://www.mieliestronk.com/knopiespin.html
<nuvolari> and finish off the meeting
<Kilos> 16 mins superfly ?
<Kilos> 6 sorry
<Kilos> but been nice having you here like the old days
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted topic by eyesonly 'Ways to help the Ubuntu Community'
<Maaz> Accepted: topic by eyesonly 'Ways to help the Ubuntu Community'
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting and chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting and chair
<nuvolari> I'm open for Chairing the next meeting
<nuvolari> the next meeting will be on the 28th of January
<nuvolari> 2014
<Kilos> nuvolari: +1 for chair
<magespawn> +1
<inetpro> +1
<nuvolari> inetpro: it is a bruin knopie (3rd image)
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted Chair for next meeting: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Accepted: Chair for next meeting: nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Right, thank you for attending the meeting everyone
<nuvolari> it was a good year, and I look forward to next year
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> ty for chairing at such short notice nuvolari 
<eyesonly> thank you 
<nuvolari> I'll definitely try to be around more often
<Kilos> staat maker
<nuvolari> we have some initiative coming from the DLUG, will keep you updated on that next year
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> You're welcome oom Kilos :) I help where I can!
<magespawn> And I, but things are moving fast
<Kilos> we are thankful
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah :-/
<nuvolari> magespawn: hi btw :P
<nuvolari> ok, any last words or concerns?
<magespawn> Hey nuvolari
<Kilos> ami do any of you working class see next year being easier for you?
<eyesonly> Kilos: i'm going from working class to student :/
<Kilos> thats good. what you gonna study?
<eyesonly> hopefully student life is easier
<nuvolari> ack :-/ I will be hitting the books sometime next year as well
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe later in the year but not early for me
<Kilos> ai! inetpro 
<inetpro> gaan rof en onbeskof afskop in die nuwe jaar
<eyesonly> masters computer science, AI and robots, really excited
<Kilos> great eyesonly 
<nuvolari> Thanks again for everyone's involvement this year and for tonight's meeting. Have a great new year to everyone we'll only see then :)
 * nuvolari out
<magespawn> Maybe 
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-12-23-18-32-33.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-12-23-18-32-33.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-12-23-18-32-33.html
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<nuvolari> You're welcome :)
<nuvolari> what a day, I can get used to having lots of sleep
 * Kilos happy, enjoyed that meet
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: I suggest you create that new agenda now, to be ready for the next meet while you are in the mode
<Kilos> haha well said
<Kilos> wb aquarat 
<aquarat> thanks Kilos :)
 * nuvolari needs to grow some minions
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> whats that?
<inetpro> Maaz: define minions
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know about minions. Maybe you meant Minion, Minious or minion?
<inetpro> Maaz: define minion
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> inetpro: Minion \Min"ion\, a. [See 2d {Minion}.] Fine; trim; dainty. [Obs.] "Their . . . minion dancing." --Fryth. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. Minimum. [Obs.] --Burton. [1913 Webster], Minion \Min"ion\, n. [F. mignon, fr. OHG. minni love, G. minne; akin to E. mind. See {Mind}, and cf. {Mignonette}.] [1913 Webster] 1. A loved one; one highly esteemed and
<Maaz> favored; -- in a good sense. [Obs.] [1913 Webster]  God's disciple and his dearest minion.…
<magespawn> That would be very  useful nuvolari
<Kilos> i still dont understand
<Kilos> do they grow in potting soil?
<magespawn> Dispicable Me?
<Kilos> inetpro: my 4.10 is baie mooi
<Kilos> cant wait for 14.04 kde
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> maybe, If I can figure out how to grow them in potting soil, then, yes
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.next is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<inetpro> nuvolari: "Gelukkig vir ’n menslike slagoffer is die toegediende hoeveelheid gif egter na verhouding so gering dat ’n mens in die reël nie tot die dood toe bekommerd hoef te wees as jy deur een gebyt word nie. Die gif van die kno­pie­spin­ne­kop is nietemin ’n neuro­toksien, met ander woorde dit werk spesifiek in op die senuselle. En die uit­wer­king op die menslike gestel kan erg on­aan­ge­naam wees, om die minste te sê..."
<nuvolari> Hmm, it's in my room. It just went to hide underneath the desk. I hope it stays there
<Kilos> all spiders should be splatted
<Kilos> Doom
 * SabreWolfy scrolls back 60+ minutes
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :O the bloodshed and violence
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> spiders are a good sign of a healthy environment
<Kilos> same as snakes
<Symmetria> sup ;p
<Kilos> ya till your face is full of cobwebs or you are bitten
<inetpro> magespawn: or what am I saying?
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<magespawn> Spiders control mozzies
<Symmetria> lol wanna see what happens when you get desperate for more disk space
<Symmetria> but run outta place to connect it sanely
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/server.jpg 
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> those yellow sata cables are lekker hey?
<Kilos> lock goodie too
<Symmetria> kilos lol, see the stack of disks on top of the machine?
<superfly> nuvolari: hydroponics
<Symmetria> you can see the 6 x 3TB in the machine (there is an SSD in there as well) for 7 internals, and then there is that stack of 4TB disks on top of it 
<Symmetria> and if you look closely below the video card you'll see 2 x PCI-E USB-3 expansion cards
<Kilos> ya but not clear man you need to use light from behind you
<Symmetria> lol in total there are 7 x 4TB, 6 x 3TB and 1 x 256gig SSD in that one machine
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> Now that is a plan superfly
<Kilos> poor psu
<Kilos> whew, i need to crash. thanks for a nice met guys
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> sleep tight and if i dont see you before the 25th have a blessed Christmas
<nuvolari> right, agenda done
<Symmetria> come on, I need a draw in this football game thats on right now
<Symmetria> and if someone breaks torres's legs while they are at it I wont cry
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 28 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1bmNi0u || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<eyesonly> looks like the http://ubuntu-za.org wiki event calendar needs to be updated, it still showing next meeting is 27 Jan
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> Good night all
<SabreWolfy> Cheers ma
<SabreWolfy> Cheers magespawn 
<nuvolari> hmm, who manages the calendar?
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-24
<Kilos> guten morgen 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> interesting, first time in my life I've actually flashed a bios to fix a problem and it fixed it
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> yeah it works kiff
<Kilos> newer mobos come with the option in bios even
<Kilos> on older pcs you need to download and make a bootable stiffy with the new bios
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy rynomster 
<Symmetria> heh my pc now has so much crap in it it wont start without a thousand watt PSU ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> lol, its the video cards that suck power
<Kilos> do like me and put another psu outside
<Symmetria> heh I prefer not to run internal cards on a seperate PSU 
<Kilos> reason?
<Kilos> just looks ugly imo
<Symmetria> well the last thing you want is to lose power on a PSU that is driving a PCI card while the other PSU keeps running
<Symmetria> shit will get really screwed up if that happens :)
<Kilos> then why you overloading that pc so.
<Kilos> mobo gonna crash soon
<Kilos> rahter use a server bay
<Kilos> rather
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> Kilos, ever vigilant 
<Vince-0> or is it lurking
<Kilos> im the greeter bot
<Kilos> did you read what was said at last nights meet
<Kilos> dbnlug has some stuff to share
<Vince-0> ya there's always talk
<Symmetria> heh I need to start trying to mine bitcoins
<Symmetria> now that I got sufficient offload gpu capacity
<Vince-0> eventually the electricity bill isn't worth the return
<Symmetria> lol I dont actually wanna put a power meter on my machine
<Symmetria> I fear to think how much its drawing with those video cards in it
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Symmetria> heh this ethernet over power stuff is so awesome
<charl> Symmetria: why?
<Symmetria> charl heh, 500meg from one side of the house to the other
<Symmetria> by plugging in 2 wall sockets
<Symmetria> saves a lot of effort, time and money in cabling
<Symmetria> heh, power over ethernet is something we've all become used to, ethernet over power though is something I'd heard of, but never had a chance to test
<Symmetria> now that I have tested it, I love it :P
<Symmetria> anyone know if any of the ubuntu live cds have built in nvidia drivers in them?
<Symmetria> cause I really wanna see if linux can handle this setup now that Ive changed it slightly, cause it sure as hell didnt like the old setup
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: sorry, morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> and everyone else
<ThatGraemeGuy> and bye bye! closing up shop early
<Kilos> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> enjoy xmas / day off / whatever it means to each of you :-)
<Symmetria> ugh no one seems to know if there is an ubuntu live cd with nvidia drivers :(
<Kilos> ty same there
<charl> Symmetria: i don't have any nvidia cards, i always go for intel hd, so i wouldn't know either
<charl> Symmetria: friends of mine use ethernet over power in their house, they also use IPTV (FTTH)
<charl> Symmetria: when somebody plugs in a charger that creates interference, the tv starts picking up problems
<charl> the video feed starts hanging every few seconds
<Kilos> nouveau drivers work some
<Kilos> but to get the card going well you need the correct driver
<Kilos> also there is nvidia-current in the repos
<Kilos> i think it was current
<Symmetria> will get a live cd and play
<Kilos> yeah its nvidia-current
<Symmetria> hrm, can I just apt-get install that on a live cd, suppose I should be able to
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you can also install the driver for the card from the live cd but you lose it when you remove the cd and reboot
<Kilos> what ubuntu you wanna try Symmetria 
<Kilos> the newer ones are dvd size 1.1g
<Kilos> what is ethernet over power?
<Symmetria> I'll go download one and stick it on a bootable usb stick or something so whatever size 
<Kilos> ya thats fine. go with 13.10
<Symmetria> kilos heh, there are these nifty adapters you plug into the wall, and you plug an ethernet cable into them, then you plug a corresponding unit into another wall and it uses the house power grid as if it were virtual ethernet cables
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> so you can plug 2 adapters in on opposite sides of the house and have ethernet over power 
<Kilos> clever that. saves cabling
<Kilos> speed. it must surely be slower than cat5 cabling
<Symmetria> kilos about half a gigabit through the power at my house
<Kilos> wow thats good
<Kilos> hi SabreWolfy 
<Kilos> wb
<SabreWolfy> Hiya.
<charl> hi rynomster 
<charl> hi SabreWolfy 
<SabreWolfy> Hi
<SabreWolfy> Hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Tuesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Wednesday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Thursday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low:
<Maaz> 18° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunde…
<Kilos> charl, can you go see this and tell me the size after?
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMMRUWF7nA
<Kilos> something about usb booting old pcs
<SabreWolfy> Maaz, forecast rustenberg
<Maaz> SabreWolfy: City not found
<SabreWolfy> Maaz, forecast rustenburg
<Maaz> SabreWolfy: Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 30° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Tuesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 19° C., Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Thursday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm.
<Maaz> Low: 17° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Friday Night: Chance of a T…
<Kilos> who's  in rustenburg SabreWolfy ?
<Kilos> my son is there
<Kilos> and what reminded you yesterday to come on here again?
<Kilos> i forgot to ask eyesonly too
<SabreWolfy> Kilos
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: I'm near Rustenburg and the Twitter feed reminded me
<SabreWolfy> What about eyesonly? He also made a surprise appearance? 
<Kilos> ya last night
<Kilos> hasnt been here for 3 years
<Kilos> or was that you?
 * Kilos scrolls back
<SabreWolfy> Ha! And then I got that three year old message! 
<SabreWolfy> Oh.  That was me :-)
<Kilos> ai! i was on kde last night
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> near rustenburg where?
<Kilos> but eyesonly also was missing for a long time. so at least the tweet place works at times
<Kilos> had to do a choqok install to be able to tweet
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: 
<Kilos> ya?
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: sorry learning this AndChat client. You send out the Tweets?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> which one do you follow?
<Kilos> ubuntuza and sharpeys
<Kilos> i dont tweet much
<Kilos> supposed to be inetpro 's job but he is getting old
<SabreWolfy> I follow the one for this channel
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you using andchat from a cell hey?
<Kilos> you okes and your modern toys
<SabreWolfy> Haha! Yeah on my S3.
<SabreWolfy> What did eyesonly mention re the new item on the next agenda?
<Kilos> SabreWolfy, lemme reboot to kde and scroll back
<Kilos> i forget who said what
<SabreWolfy> Oh ok. No worries.
<SabreWolfy> It will be in the online log anyway. I'll look there. 
<Kilos> not a prob. whole day of unity, kde can be like pudding after a good meal
 * Kilos scrolls back
<Kilos> aw i havent set konversation to keep lotsa logs
<Kilos> no superfly all day. sigh
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> and Private_User also as well tooo
<theblazehen> Hi. Am I late?
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen late for what?
<theblazehen> early* || the monthly meet || hey Private_User 
<Kilos> for last nights meeting hahaha
<theblazehen> Oh
<theblazehen> oh ok
<Kilos> you are a bit late
<Kilos> rofl
<theblazehen> lol, saw tuesday in title, almost thought early...
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> :(
<Kilos> t6hats for next meet
<theblazehen> yeah, I see now
<theblazehen> oh it's tuesday today...
<Kilos> mondays became hard for some of our favourite favourites so we changed it last night to tues the 4th week of each month
<theblazehen> ah ok :)
<Kilos> but you can read the logs and see what you missed
<Kilos> some new stuff coming up at next meet
<theblazehen> ah nice :)
<theblazehen> Stuff like?
<Kilos> whew SabreWolfy did you read logs about what eyesonly said
<Kilos> they were chatting about mobiles i think
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: going to... standby
<Kilos> ty
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/23/%23ubuntu-za.html
<SabreWolfy> Times are GMT
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i can never find logs
<SabreWolfy> Kilos: see 19:32 in that log
<Kilos> but at least i dont get lost for 3 years and 17 days
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> ty
<SabreWolfy> :-)
<Kilos> i  <3 #ubuntu-za. my home from home
<Kilos> this channel and its peeps pulled me outa the format reinstall rut with win
<Kilos> ne inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my i see now logs show in the topic bar
<theblazehen> Any of you run a solarized colour scheme?
<Kilos> what is that theblazehen ?
<SabreWolfy> theblazehen: yeah in emacs
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 !
<theblazehen> Colour scheme which was designed to be easy to look at or something. Either way it doesen't stress my eyes
<theblazehen> hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<theblazehen> SabreWolfy, nice. I use it EVERYWHERE!
<theblazehen> Kilos, ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<theblazehen> brb
<charl> hi all
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> Kilos: what's that about?
<theblazehen> hey ChanServ 
<charl> lol
<Kilos> what charl ?
<theblazehen> charl*
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> im on another drive
<charl> you asked me a question earlier
<charl> something about a size with a youtube video
<Kilos> what question
<charl> 15:51 < Kilos> charl, can you go see this and tell me the size after?
<Kilos> ok that link is a video about booting usb ubuntu on old pcs
<Kilos> remember old pcs didnt have usb boot option
<Kilos> i dunno what the vid shows
<theblazehen> Kilos, did you try plop?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> it's a 27 min twit video
<charl> from a little more than a year ago
<Kilos> i got plop here somewhere
<charl> "Know How... 5: Resurrect an old PC with Linux "
<Kilos> twit video ?
<charl> http://twit.tv/
<Kilos> oh ty. i was mailed the link
<charl> they said something about unetbootin
<Kilos> ya but thats no good if the pc dont boot from usb
<Kilos> anyway i know how to put linux on old pc
<Kilos> had tinycorelinux on p3
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/FreDVYm screenshot :)
<Kilos> eek black screen
<charl> ooh that's ugly
<charl> those colours
<charl> what window manager is that
<charl> looks like tiling
<SabreWolfy> theblazehen: yeah solarized is awesome. Yeah, which WM you on?
<superfly> theblazehen: I use KDE with Oxygen and the Obsidian Coast theme, it's nicer than the Solarized colour scheme
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> charl, yep, tilng :D awesomewm
<theblazehen> I thought it looked good :(
<theblazehen> superfly, nice
<charl> ah, awesome
<charl> i use i3
<theblazehen> charl, tried it a bit, never got into it. Would you recommend it?
<charl> well, i use it :) but i guess it depends on what you're looking for
<theblazehen> I hear it supports splitting panes, like in tmux? Have you used that feature?
<charl> it has powerful window layout options but i'm not familiar with splitting of panes
<theblazehen> ah, kk, ty
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-25
<Kilos> merry Christmas all. and good morning
<Squirm> Merry Christmas to all, good morning, and goodbye for now :)
<theblazehen_mobi> merry xmas
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> !
<charl> good afternoon !
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> your coffee is cold alreeady
<Kilos> already as well
<charl> lol
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> oh psy is back in NL i see ...
<Kilos> aha\
<Kilos> maybe for the hols
<charl> yeah those poor east block countries are not so good in the middle of recession
<Kilos> went for his presents
<charl> ah lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i dont remember if you've been here before
<captine> Hi there
<captine> Thanks.  Been some time back (joined for the November meeting, I think)
<Kilos> aha so why you been so scarce then we had another meet this monday past
<Kilos> 28th jan next meeting
<Kilos> hi SabreWolfy 
<SabreWolfy> Ho
<SabreWolfy> Or hi
<Kilos> lol
<SabreWolfy> I'm using a tiny Galaxy Ace now.
<captine> yip
<captine> meant to join.  Got inlaws visiting and having a baby any day now, so lots happening
<Kilos> wow congrats
<superfly> ah yes, I remember those days
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> get ready no sleep
<Kilos> sleep now while you can
<captine> lol
<captine> yip
<Kilos> where did that come from?
<SabreWolfy> What?
<Kilos> GARBAGE: calvino.freenode.net #54 Kilos 152 #ubuntu-za Wraz H
<SabreWolfy> Oh.
<SabreWolfy> No idea what that is.
<Kilos> nor me thats why i asked
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> captine, you using windows
<Kilos> ?
<SabreWolfy> Sorry...had to ask because I cleared scrollback.
<Kilos> np
<captine> nope
<captine> am on 13.10
<captine> using xchat
<captine> why?
<Kilos> i wondered where you got that funny line from
<Kilos> captine, let us know the good news hey. and not when the kid is a tottler already
<Kilos> i gotta go sleep now guys. you all have a great night and sleep tight
<captine> what line?
<captine> not sure what you refering to.  Am hoping to get more involved in linux etc, and will be sure to be around more
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-26
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi psychicist Vince-0 
<Vince-0> surp
 * Kilos throws a left hook and a right uppercut
<Kilos> and a mai geri for luck
<Kilos> thats my bit for boxing day
<Gotango> Hi guys. I live in a remote rural area of South Africa, away from fast internet access. I would like to replace my windows 7 laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 , is it possible if anyone can help me with a Ubuntu CD please ? 
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Gotango> Hi Kilos , thanks
<Gotango> Can you help me please ?
<Kilos> the channel is very quiet at the moment but lets see what we can do
<Kilos> where are you?
<Gotango> Okay , i'm in a town in the Western cape called Ceres
<Gotango> The bandwith here is like dinosour age
<Kilos> there are many ubuntu guys in the cape
<Kilos> you using adsl?
<Gotango> Nope , i live far out of town, i only got usb wireless modem on the mobile network here
<Kilos> im in pta so not sure how far you are from the big centres
<Kilos> aha same as me
<Gotango> I dont know any ubuntu guys in Capetown though
<Gotango> oh nice :)
<Kilos> what isp are you using
<Kilos> i have found telkom mobile the fastest and cheapest 
<Gotango> Its a cell c usb stick
<Kilos> are you far from capetown
<Gotango> Yeah but cellc gives more data 
<Gotango> Capetown is 3 hours drive away, i been there 4 years ago
<Kilos> yeah they have a good special but cellc here works with the mtn tower that is only edge so not even 3g
<Kilos> well are you patient?
<Gotango> Yip , no 3G here only vodacom picks it up, but its too expensive
<Gotango> Yes i am patient :)
<Kilos> most of the uncapped guys arent here today
<Gotango> Okay i will come here often , so i can catch them when they're back from holidays
<Kilos> can you not stay here
<Kilos> one never knows who pops in and when
<Gotango> yeah , but i wont know them if they come in
<Kilos> but most likely they all off till after new year
<Kilos> man im here all the time
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<Gotango> lol thats good of you :)
<Kilos> haha
<Gotango> I will check other places aswell 
<Kilos> there must be someone that still has 12.04 cds
<Gotango> Thanks for your help :)
<Kilos> you welcome
<Gotango> I hope there is someone thats willing to send me a 12.04 cd
<Kilos> there must be. im trying to think who would be the contact person there
<Kilos> 12.02 was the last official cds we got i think
<Kilos> superfly, you here?
<Gotango> oh okay, but ubuntu closed the free shipping years ago
<Kilos> yeah but as a loco we ordered every time till they stopped
<Kilos> we ordered batches every release, thats why i say someone must still have some
<Gotango> oh okay , that will be awesome :)
<Kilos> thats apart from the shipit.com i think it was called
<Gotango> Yes true
<Kilos> just hang around . someone will answer hopefully
<Kilos> there is some page with all the contact peeps on. i just dunno where
<Gotango> I hope so , but its not that urgent though. I will keep on using this crappy windows till then
<Kilos> actually what you can do as well is join our mailing list and ask there
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Kilos> might even be quicker that way because peeps always check their mails
<Gotango> Okay thanks alot Kilos, i will check that out aswell
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i just go fetch sheep from lands
<Kilos> wbb
<Gotango> lol , but your an awesome greeter :) keep it up
<Kilos> lol ty
<Gotango> Your welcome 
<Kilos> hi oupateddie wb
<Kilos> what did you break
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> hi charl_ how clever are you
<Kilos> can you remember how to find the peeps that got the ubuntu cds?
<charl_> ubuntu cds?
<charl_> they used to ship them for free
<charl_> i haven't made use of that service for a long time
<Kilos> ya the last official ones
<charl_> because now i just download the isos and write them on a usb flash drive
<charl_> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Kilos> no man our peeps here that distributed them
<charl_> "After delivering millions of Ubuntu CDs to millions of new users, our ShipIt programme has finally run its course. While we can no longer deliver free CDs through the programme, it’s still easy to get Ubuntu. You can download Ubuntu for free from Ubuntu.com or you can buy a CD straight from the Canonical shop."
<Kilos> shipit has been closed since 12.04 or before
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<charl_> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<charl_> it says here it costs 5 british pounds
<Kilos> im talking about our peeps here that used to distribute those supplied to the loco
<charl_> oh, sorry that i don't know about
<Kilos> ok you forgiven
<charl_> yeah i sit on the other side of the world i don't keep track of that stuff :)
<Kilos> might be on our site
<charl_> whow it's the shortest day about i think
<charl_> it's almost dark
<Kilos> Gotango, look if that still shows the guys that distribute
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<Gotango> Kilos i found this channel there http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu :)
<Kilos> lol look at the link above
<Kilos> same i think
<Gotango> lol yeah , that page pointed me here earlier
<Kilos> haha
<Gotango> :D
 * oupateddie walks in and greets evferybody with a wave...
<Kilos> isnt there somewhere in there that gives the distributors in each area
<Kilos> oupateddie, wb
<Kilos> i asked what you broke?
<Gotango> I tried searching for the different areas there, but it gave me a blank page everytime
<oupateddie> I trust all of yea had a luvely Xmas day... I had and I'm still so full...
<Kilos> ya we all good those that managed to come here
<Kilos> been very quiet
<Gotango> If ubuntu wants to reach more users, they got to make some way to spread there OS's versions via cd, in shops. Most of the world dont have adsl or paypal kinda stuff
<Kilos> we have um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> hmm...
<Gotango> Hi oupateddie, thanks i had a good xmas :)
<Kilos> release parties and so on at certain shopping areas and so on where peeps are welcome to bring laptops and get the iso's
<Kilos> but the guys all work so time is the killer
<Vince-0> Canonical used to ship discs all over the world
<Kilos> ya they stopped Vince-0 
<Gotango> Yeah Kilos but those are just minor events
<Kilos> the thing is Gotango everyone works so there isnt a marketing team
<Kilos> ubuntu basically spreads by word of mouth
<Gotango> It needs to be all the time availiable in book shops or music stores kinda places
<oupateddie> Oops sorry I am using the laptop for this. I'm stil setting up IRTC for the various channels. My main PC is occupied by a young fellow who is playing games on the Internet.
<Vince-0> there's a thing called a freedom toaster
<Vince-0> but they're not widespread
<oupateddie> Kilos whatever I have broken has been repaired and I'm running KDE and Unity on this machine. KDE as the default
<Gotango> I know they must be very busy bunch. 
<Kilos> Gotango, is in the sticks like me Vince-0 
<Vince-0> http://www.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/the-freedom-toaster/
<Kilos> the toaster are mainly in big centres
<Kilos> varsities and so on
<oupateddie> Gotango there are shops who are selling Ubuntu iso's for something like ZAR50 just to cover their costs and they are going well.
<Gotango> If some people can start small business that produce versions of ubuntu and sells it in shops over the country that will be awesome :)
<Vince-0> there will be someone in Stellenbosch
<oupateddie> You then get a CD withthe ISO. I'm actually thinking of selling a Memory stick (4Gb) but load the ISO on it for free.
<Gotango> Where are they oupateddie ?
<oupateddie> There is one in Saldanha
<oupateddie> Which I know of
<Gotango> I wont mind paying R50 for an ubuntu cd, if its close to me at a shop
<oupateddie> As I say I want to sell a mem stick with it on
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> Gotango, you know about installing from usb stick hey?
<oupateddie> I'd rather send you a 4GB mem stick with it for R80.00 which et you reuse the mem stick afterwards
<oupateddie> Mem stick installation is the same as for a CD bar that you must just set the boot sequence at the boot up time\
<Gotango> Nope i dont Kilos
<Gotango> I will want a CD though
<oupateddie> And most of the machines nowadays let you press F12 and select the boot device sequence
<Kilos> you set your pc to boot from usb first and plug in a stick with the ubuntu iso on and it installs that way
<Kilos> Gotango, do you know anyone close with a good internet connection?
<Kilos> and uncapped of course
<Kilos> even a internet cafe
<Gotango> Not really Kilos
<Kilos> eish]
<Kilos> you like me
<oupateddie> Gotango why would you want a CD?
<Gotango> people in my town will ask like R200 to use their bandwidth
<Kilos> he has bad internet
<Kilos> eeek
<Gotango> A CD is better for me i'm used to it, a Mcard could loose its data oupateddie
<Kilos> what size cellc data bundle you use?
<Kilos> no man usb flash drives work great
<Gotango> Well i'm unemployed , so i can only afford 500MB a month of data
<oupateddie> Wait my friend. Once you have Ubuntu installed you just copy the full ISO over to you machine. If you need it again just make a bootable USB againa
<oupateddie> Gotango who is you service proveder?
<Gotango> cellc
<Kilos> ai! you in my kinda boat
<oupateddie> What does 500 Mb cost you?
<Gotango> I dont know 4GB sounds a bit much, i already got 3 Mcards
<Gotango> About R80 oupateddie
<Kilos> the iso for 12.04 works on a 2g stick
<oupateddie> Guys, without advertising to much. Afrihost has a mobile data package which costs R145 p.m. and gives you 2 + 3 Gb. That gives you 5Gb per month
<Gotango> Last month someone shipped a Mcard for me from Portugal took about 2 weeks
<Gotango> yeah that sounds good Kilos
<oupateddie> Kilos it works on a 1Gb stick as well. I have a 12.04 and 13.04 both on a 1Gb stick
<oupateddie> That is two stcks
<Gotango> Afrihost uses adsl oupateddie
<Gotango> I dont have a landline
<oupateddie> Gotango, I ship 4 Gb's now as they are the smallest I get and I charge R80 to load the ISO and mail it to you...
<oupateddie> No my man they have wireless now I have an account wioth them
<oupateddie> Afrihost is at this stage the cheapest in the broadband market to my mind
<Kilos> they use mtn towers
<Gotango> oh okay
<Kilos> and mtn sucks most places
<Gotango> mtn sucks everywhere lol
<Kilos> 8ta is best when it comes to reliability
<oupateddie> My one laptop is runnimg Afrihost on Wireless with a sim card which they issue.
<Kilos> R149 for 2+1g
<oupateddie> MTN is their branded partner
<oupateddie> Well it's better than nothing and works quite well for my roamong laptop
<oupateddie> Afrihost as I say is R145 for 2 + 3
<Kilos> all depends on the local mtn tower capabilities
<Gotango> I'm on prepaid though, contracts freaks me out lol
<Kilos> they dont worry about upgrading rural areas to 3g
<oupateddie> Kilos 8ta is not country wide yet. The West Coast is a no no on data at this stage
<Kilos> so you sit on edge mostly
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<oupateddie> Gotango, Afrihost is not a contract. If you don't pay you don't have internet.
<oupateddie> You just inform them to suspend your account if you can't pay
<Kilos> man there must be someone that still has 12.04 original cds lying around
<Gotango> oh understood oupateddie :)
<oupateddie> Kilos my problem with the CD is that it scratches and then the CD is useess. I have a number of CD's which do not work.... I'm using them as desk clocks now
<Gotango> I'm just used to when software breaks, i get the cd to reinstall it 
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> lol oupateddie
<Kilos> we will slowly ween you off windows ways of doing things
<Kilos> my 8.10 cd still works
<oupateddie> Gotango you make yourself a repair disk and you use that to repair you broken installation.
<Kilos> they dont scratch. misuse and rough hands scratch them
<Gotango> I keep the important ones locked up though, not laying around where cats can reach them :)
<Gotango> haha Kilos 8.10 ? 
<oupateddie> Question for Windows users. How do you get into a room. Do you climb through the Window? 
<Kilos> from 2008
<oupateddie> I have a 8.10, 9.04, 10.10, 11,04, 12.04 and 13.04 as well as 13.10 at this stage.... Pick one
<Gotango> I like entering through the door lol
<Kilos> ubuntu has 6 monthly releases on the 4th and 10th month
<Kilos> haha you bad as me
<oupateddie> Kilos I'm quite impressed with 13.10's speed.
<Gotango> Yeah 8.10 is for dinosours Kilos
<Kilos> yes fast hey
<Kilos> i am a dino
<oupateddie> So remove Windows and see the light with (k)Ubuntu
<Kilos> im the ballie here
<Kilos> kubuntu peeps have done a great job with 13.10
<Kilos> installs here in 12 mins
<oupateddie> Eish let me get going, I have to go make supper for the family...
<Gotango> Well i got a 2009 laptop , i've been reading in ubuntu forums on possible versions that may work on it. I think 12.04 will just work, but 11.10 may work better too
<oupateddie> See later
<Kilos> ok
<Gotango> Kubuntu , seems so featureless though :/
<Kilos> specs Gotango ?
<oupateddie> Gotango what is the spec of the lappy. Go for 12.04
<Kilos> no ways kde is great
<oupateddie> It works on anything with 250Mb ram and more.
<Kilos> 12.04 is still supported for a year and 4 months
<Gotango> My lappy got 1GB ram , 2.6 Ghz cpu 
<Kilos> more ram the better
<Kilos> that will run 12.04 fine
<Gotango> Thats good to know
<Gotango> I'm just worried about the graphics card, 
<Kilos> ive used 12.04 on 1.7g cpu and 640m ram
<Gotango> I read AMD ATI is not well supported by ubuntu
<Kilos> what graphics?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> they work
<Gotango> Thats great Kilos, i just dont want it to break on me
<Kilos> once installed you get the option to look for additional drivers and normally ubuntu finds the right one
<Gotango> Thats why i will want a virual CD thing 
<Kilos> 12.04 is very stable at the moment
<Kilos> all bugs been sorted
<Gotango> I hope it can find the drivers for this lappy 
<Gotango> Thats good :)
<Gotango> The more stable the better
<Kilos> i run both unity and kde on here with 12.04
<Kilos> but keep your eyes open for bigger ram
<Kilos> ubuntu loves ram
<Kilos> just with extra 500m ram you see the diffs in speed
<Gotango> Oh so ubuntu is not that good on memory management
<Kilos> it uses more than windows in my opinion 
<Kilos> but will work with 1g
<Gotango> oh okay
<Gotango> I dont have so many programs open , just 4 at most at any one time
<Kilos> did you join the mailing list and ask if there is anyone nearish you with a cd?
<Kilos> the cape is full of ubuntu peeps
<Gotango> I dont know about mailing lists , will my mail be flooded all the time ?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> this is ubuntu 
<Kilos> only help gets offered on out list
<Gotango> I mean like will i be getting everyones mail at once
<Gotango> oh okay
<Gotango> I will join it, page still open
<Kilos> most new ubuntu peeps ask on the list for help with probs, and others come here
<Gotango> oh i see , thanks :)
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi Private_User hows things
<Private_User> hey Kilos, all good, compliments of the season to you :)
<Kilos> ty and same there
<Private_User> ta
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn howsit
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> do you remember who the guys were that got ubuntu cds from maia?
<Kilos> it was somewhere but i cant remember who they were
<Kilos> we looking for someone near to ceres
<magespawn> not sure, maybe ask Maia?
<Kilos> oh ya ty. i can mail her
<magespawn> isn't Ceres close to Cape Town?
<Kilos> not close i think he said
<Kilos> 3 hours from ctr
<Kilos> ct
<Kilos> there, mailed maia
<magespawn> well in my world that is close lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> would take me about 15 hours
<Kilos> they grow some fruit there i think
<Kilos> that ceres fruit juice comes from there
<Gotango> Hi magespawn. Thats if you got your own car and dont need to worry about petrol :)
<Gotango> Yeah Kilos the juice is good here :)
<Kilos> i still havent seen you mail to the list
<Kilos> the guys that got the cds to supply peeps are all on the mailing list
<magespawn> Hi Gotango 
<Gotango> lol i dont know how it works, i registered already though
<magespawn> you the one looking for discs?
<Kilos> Gotango, magespawn is one of us but in hluhluwe
<Gotango> but dont wana be a problem for people thats enjoying there holiday
<Kilos> they only read mail when they want to and answer when they want to
<Gotango> Yeah magespawn :)
<Gotango> oh thats good Kilos 
<magespawn> it is not a possibility to download it?
<Kilos> nope less data than me magespawn 
<magespawn> ouch
<Kilos> and very bad net
<Gotango> Will try to get the mail listing thing working soon
<Kilos> magespawn, you have the list addy?
<Gotango> Yeah the net sucks lol 
<Kilos> i deleted most everything here today
<Kilos> wait ill get it
<magespawn> somewhere, not on this pc though
<Kilos> Gotango, mail to 	ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i forget i hace contacts in evo
<Kilos> have
<Gotango> What do i mail there Kilos ?
<Kilos> your request for a cd
<Gotango> oh okay, but dunno what kinda info to add in the email
<Kilos> just ask if anyone has a 12.04 cd lying around that they can post to you and explain your situation there shortly
<Gotango> oh nice thanks Kilos, will do that :)
<Kilos> say you in a rural area with bad net and very limited data as you are unemployed
<Gotango> Aah good , that will work great 
<magespawn> Whats the story Kilos ?
<Kilos> what story magespawn ?
<magespawn> in and out i see Gotango 
<magespawn> no worries Kilos 
<Gotango> lol magespawn , disconnected here :)
<magespawn> what is your story Gotango ? if you don't mond sharing
<magespawn> s/mond/mind
<Gotango> What story you mean magespawn ? 
<Gotango> life story 
<magespawn> nah nothing so personal, just how did you find #ubuntu-za? why are you here? etc
<Kilos> he has a 2.6g lappy with 1g ram
<Kilos> so apart from the upgrades a later ubuntu could struggle some
<Gotango> oh , i've been wanting to get into ubuntu since 2010 , but never got the time to get it though. Now that i'm unemployed and pissed off at windows lol , i wana get it and use it for web development
<Kilos> what is web developement
<Kilos> sites?
<Gotango> I found this channel today while searching google on where to find a cd for ubuntu 12.04 , that i think will work on this lappy
<superfly> a gig of RAM? you should be able to run anything current
<magespawn> i see, i am currently using lubuntu on a very old laptop
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<Gotango> Yeah Kilos, i program in php, python and a bit of java , but only for the web
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> and this one boots faster than my boses brand new lenovo with win8
<Kilos> superfly, is a python master
<Gotango> lubuntu is a bit featureless for me though and what i wana do magespawn
<magespawn> i tend to like starting with nothing then add what i need
<Gotango> oh thats nice Kilos 
<Gotango> I'm sure he is :)
<Kilos> hes been programming for long time
<magespawn> and like i say really old laptop
<Kilos> one of our old brains here
<Gotango> Thats good Kilos, i just did it programming as a hobby , but now forced to make it into a fulltime job
<superfly> I've got Kubuntu 13.10 installed on a USB drive running on a laptop with 512 megs of RAM
<Gotango> I'm sure it is magespawn 
<superfly> apart from the occasional slow down when something starts up, it's actually pretty smooth, I've been quite impressed
<Kilos> whew thats min ram superfly 
<Gotango> Thats great superfly, but the problem is that ubuntu will have many hardware issues with different makes of lappies
<Kilos> but lappys seem to outperform desktop pcs
<superfly> Gotango: that's hardly the case with anything from about 12.04 onwards
<superfly> my netbook worked 100% out of the box, including suspend and the webcam
<Kilos> oh Gotango superfly is also a kde expert. he will tell you about all the things kubuntu can do that unity cant
<Gotango> great superfly , i prefer 12.04 aswell it seems to be very stable 
 * superfly has children to put to bed, he might be back later
<Gotango> thats awsome Kilos :)
<Gotango> I hope Unity dont suck too much cpu. I heard its quite thirsty
<Kilos> no man , unity works well in 12.04
<Kilos> the later versions have lots of eye candy added
<Gotango> I'm fine with Unity 2D , i dont need 3D window effects
<Gotango> I remember now last year November i was looking for an Ubuntu CD lol , but got bored of looking quickly
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> :D
<Gotango> You do any programming Kilos
<Kilos> nope im a mechanic and farmer person
<Kilos> i get what help i need here and on google
<Gotango> Thats great, you do good work there :)
<Kilos> no man i just welcome new peeps
<Gotango> haha and the greeter too ofcourse :)
<magespawn> i think Gotango  was referring to the mechanic and farmer statement
<Kilos> hehe yeah
<Kilos> i dont work anymore Gotango 
<Kilos> im a crashed ballie
<Gotango> oh thats what you meant by we being twins lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Gotango> Yeah its tough but rewarding at the same time
<Gotango> We just gotta hope for the best
<Kilos> i only started with pcs about 2006 or 7
<Gotango> I had a big grey tube monitor pc with a big black case in 2006. but it ran at 3.2 Ghz and had 4GB ram. Had to sell it to pay rent in Capetown 
<Kilos> eish
<Gotango> I had to format all my data on the HHD , all my 5 years of previous hobby programming gone to waste. Didnt have time to get a new drive, was sad for me but that software would be outdated today
<Kilos> eina
<Gotango> lol , i'm over it now :)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> falling down is only bad if you cant get up and try again hey
<Gotango> yeah so true , thanks god for legs :)
<Kilos> the lappy has a dvdrom in hey?
<Gotango> yeah i does, it does'nt wana write cd's though lol only dvds
<Kilos> if no one comes up with a cd ill send you a remastersys cd
<Gotango> oh wow thats kind of you Kilos :)
<superfly> Gotango: where are you based?
<Kilos> got most of the packages upgraded and installed. you just gotta be patient till someone will go post it for me
<Gotango> I'm not in a hurry though, I wana send the mailing list when people are back from holidays
<Gotango> I'm from Ceres superfly, its in the Western Cape
<Gotango> oh okay i understand Kilos
<superfly> Gotango: I know where Ceres is, I've been there
<Gotango> nice superfly , i guess you came for the snow ?
<superfly> Gotango: no, actually went hiking in the area
<superfly> (though, yes, that's what most people visit Ceres for)
<Gotango> oh yeah some great hiking too superfly , mostly tourists do it though , i didnt do it myself 
<superfly> was just once, a long time ago
<superfly> in the mean time I graduated, got a job, a wife, two kids and a couple of pets. now life is too busy to go hiking ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> plus some open source projects... keeps you out of trouble
<Gotango> lol superfly :)
<Gotango> Yeah good distractions 
<superfly> by the way, 5 days left on the current humblebundle.com
<magespawn> thats the way of life sometimes superfly
<superfly> magespawn: wouldn't swap it for the world
<magespawn> indeed just would like about 4 hours per day extra
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> and as the offspring get older you do get some of your time back
<Kilos> the older you get the shorter the days get. so learn now to stretch them
<magespawn> daily time that is
<magespawn> Gotango, maybe some sort of external or online storage would prevent that data loss happening again
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> superfly now is the free time of my year, kids are up with grandparents in klerksdorp
<Gotango> lol magespawn, lucky i got a backup HHD now :)
<Gotango> Plus a bunch of dvd's i keep data on
<Gotango> I dunno , cloud hosting wont fit me that well in my current state , maybe in the future 
<magespawn> indeed, i tend to try and keep data on separate storage, i like trying out different os's and almost always do a clean install
<Gotango> Thats the way to do it :)
<Kilos> bed time for ballies. night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> keep well magespawn 
<Gotango> take care Kilos Thanks for the help :)
<Kilos> you welcome Gotango 
<Kilos> wasnt much
<magespawn> right, bed time, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-27
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro hoe gaan dit daar
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Hi Kilos  hou jy ook bietjie vakansie?
<Kilos> sigh
<Gotango> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> aha hi there
<Kilos> Gotango, did you get the pm message
<Gotango> Yes i did
<Kilos> sorry about me popping in and out. this modem times out for some reason
<Kilos> Gotango, once you have installed ubuntu you dont forget this channel hey. you install xchat and become a regular here
<Gotango> No way! Kilos , I will always be here no matter what. I always had a love for ubuntu , even though i never used it :)
<Kilos> good man
<Gotango> Unless ubuntu dont wanna work on this lappy , i will be without a pc for a while
<Kilos> you will most likely need some guidance in the beginning and then after you in the swing you can help other noobs
<Kilos> it will
<Kilos> you can boot from a cd and run it from there too
<Gotango> Yep i loaded some pdf's off google , about installing ubuntu 12.04. Seems easy
<Kilos> also you can install ubuntu alongside windows
<Gotango> Aah i forgot about that option lol 
<Kilos> then you have both and can choose which one to boot from at startup
<Gotango> They say its recommended to choose your own partition, but at first i will wana install it alongside windows and check where ubuntu spits out errors 
<Kilos> yeah
<Gotango> I hope it picks up the drivers for the Gcard and cpu and other hardware. Those software are massive to download 
<Kilos> dont think negative man. it should just work
<Kilos> even without specific graphics drivers it will still work 2d
<Kilos> normally only for 3d it needs card specific drivers
<Kilos> and for bit more speed
<Gotango> I hope it works as expected :)
<Kilos> also prepare for data use on upgrading. ubuntu isnt like windows that installs everything.
<Kilos> you install then upgrade and can be a couple of hundred megs of upgrades
<Gotango> Huh ? no i dont wana update anything. Just install the software i want. I want all automatic updates disabled
<Gotango> If ubuntu automatically updates a bunch of worthless stuff without me being able to choose, then i'm gona stick to windows rather
<Kilos> you cant man
<Kilos> you can turn of updates but there is lots that needs upgrading after a new install
<Kilos> every thing as part of the working os gets upgraded. like security features etc
<Gotango> Such software should come with the OS and i should be able to choose if i wana update a certain program or not
<Kilos> the cds were too small
<Kilos> there are things you can uninstall before it gets to upgrading
<Kilos> like thunderbird and gwibber
<Kilos> but the stuff you use for work you install later
<Gotango> I want ubuntu to install like a good little OS and then i wana go myself to the software center and choose the software i want. Things like Rythmbox should be already installed to play media
<Kilos> yes man you do that but there are upgrades to the basic install
<Gotango> The first thing i do when installing new software is to disable automatic updates. I hate those things
<Kilos> dont compare linux to installing windows
<Kilos> on windows yes, but linux needs them
<Gotango> I know ubuntu is different than windows, but isnt there a way to add the software to a dvd and install the OS with all the basics in it
<Gotango> I  dont have Gigabytes of data on my isp, else i wouldve downloaded ubuntu by now
<Kilos> the only way is to make a dvd with remastersys that gives you a copy of a running installation
<Kilos> anyway get the cd and install it alongside. and see if everything works. then ill make a dvd of my os and send it
<Gotango> But in the installation pdf tutorial it shows nothing about default software you have to download before ubuntu starts
<Kilos> they all accept that one is permanently connected with adsl
<Gotango> okay 
<Gotango> I'm not that impressed with ubuntu anymore, so dissapointed!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> olnce you have used a fully upgraded one you will never go back to windows
<Kilos> once
<Gotango> I thought they cater for the little guy better than windows do, but sadly not
<Gotango> Are you sure ?
<Kilos> its only us mobile data users with min data that suffer
<Kilos> you will see
<Kilos> everything is better. if you were online at work or something we wouldnt even be having this discussion
<Gotango> I got a second hand lappy, with no windows reboot disc. Windows have been running on this lappy for 3 years with no problems. I just want a backup of some kind of OS in case something happens to windows
<Gotango> yeah , who cares about the little guy ? nobody lol
<Gotango> Anyway how do you cram a remastersys into a dvd 
<Kilos> you remove everything that makes it over 4g
<Kilos> but remastersys has also stopped. so from 12.04 there aint that option anymore
<Gotango> Oh okay
<Kilos> but even with a remastersys install you upgrade. just not so much
<Kilos> maybe 20 or 40 meg
<Kilos> you should've done the downloads and installs before you lost the job 
<Gotango> It takes me around 7 hours to download anything close to 100MB here . So if the upgrade stuff is smaller than that i will be happy
<Kilos> then it was work internet
<Kilos> yes it will be with a remastersys dvd
<Gotango> haha yeah , stupid ass i was :D
<Gotango> Now i'm in a hole i cant get out lol
<Kilos> you will man. patience
<Gotango> Well this windows has been messing for a few weeks. I click on a video and it opens it as a text file lol . No matter how i reset the file association it keeps doing that. So i need a new OS since i dont have a windows reboot disc
<Gotango> Just confused about this whole upgrade and remastersys thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you run chkdsk
<Kilos> man we will get you past all the stuff
<Kilos> i spent years on 500m data a month
<Gotango> yeah, i got repair discs , but they dont fix anything. 
<Kilos> eish
<Gotango> I dont even use that much in a month
<Kilos> best fix for windows is to boot from a buntu cd and tick install
<Gotango> defragment disc then i loose programs lol
<Gotango> lol thats what i am hoping for, until i heard about the upgrade thing and remastersys confuses me more
<Kilos> its like having windows with everything you have installed put onto a dvd
<Kilos> all the updates and everything are done
<Gotango> Thats what i want 
<Gotango> An installation with all the upgrades already on it
<Gotango> All the important once 
<Kilos> you see! ubuntu comes in kinda service packs as windows calls it
<Kilos> 12.04 is now 12.04.3
<Kilos> so there are a few 100 megs that have been sorted to make them better
<Gotango> yeah i like service packs , it means all the basic stuff are sorted already and ready to go :)
<Kilos> so the ideal is to download the latest 12.04 then upgrades are less. but from the original cd there is lots
<Gotango> So Maia wont have the latest version of 12.04 then , since its a old version thats been laying around there by her
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> but you can still try it
<Kilos> i just gotta work out how to make a remastersys dvd without my username and password
<Gotango> I want a newer version though, that may have issues fixed in it that makes it work better on my lappy
<Kilos> dont see probs till you try it
<Gotango> You can still change your password 
<Gotango> okay cool
<Gotango> have to test and see
<Kilos> its basically a major backup of your system so you can install as is on a new pc or so
<Gotango> hmm , so i install remastersys the same at boot as the regular installer ?
<Kilos> yes it is the same install
<Gotango> oh okay 
<Kilos> you will see, the linux world is mile away from windows
<Kilos> you need software its already in the repos
<Kilos> no pay $49 or more every time
<superfly> there should be a 12.04.3 iso
<Gotango> yeah i love opensource software :)
<Gotango> Hi superfly
<superfly> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/12.04.3/release/ubuntu-12.04.3-dvd-i386.iso
<superfly> hi Gotango
<Gotango> Having an opensource OS will be the cherry on top :)
<Kilos> there is superfly he just has data restritions like i used to
 * superfly doesn't know what data restrictions are
<Kilos> 500m to last a month
<Kilos> and very bad internet connection
<Kilos> he is one of the guys that should be on uncapped adsl, but same as here there aint any
<Gotango> I always thought Ubuntu was an OS for the masses, but kinda dissapointing seeing its only for a prevelaged few
<Gotango> I dont think Mark Shuttleworth will reach 200 million users any time soon
<Kilos> with adsl there isnt any probs
<superfly> Gotango: I don't think he really cares too much about reaching a goal like that
<Kilos> ubuntu has even gone onto smartfones
<Gotango> Its mostly for geeks though, with high end spec pc's and phones. Maybe in 10 years time ubuntu can get close to being anywhere near popular 
<superfly> Gotango: I'd check my "facts" if I were you
<Kilos> no man
<superfly> Gotango: In other countries they are replacing Windows XP with Ubuntu
<superfly> on the same computers
 * superfly needs to go
<Gotango> I will love to have ubuntu. Its just the quest to get it that spoils my mood
<Kilos> Gotango, you will see once you try it.
<Kilos> if you were near a varsity you could download it freee
<Gotango> It should be availiable without needing to downloading it
<Kilos> all varsities have what they call freedom toasters where you download and burn to dvd free
<Kilos> you just take your own dvd with
<Gotango> I know Kilos, i'm talking about the little farm boy who lives in the karoo, that can go to a nearby town and get ubuntu from a music store
<Gotango> Yip but thats in Capetown , i dont have the petrol to travel there right now 
<Kilos> ya but that is your prob not marks
<Gotango> Thats whats missing from ubuntu though. Someone can start such a service here or anywhere in africa
<Gotango> But yeah its not Marks problem :)
<Kilos> you can start it once you on your feet again
<Gotango> I already got an idea, where if someone is looking to get ubuntu on their pc. The webapp detects their pc system info and suggest a version of ubuntu for them to install. Then they enter their details and that version gets sent to them via mail. 
<Gotango> maybe charge R10 or so or not i dont know. But dont think i will do that anyway
<Kilos> thats an idea
<Gotango> Its a good idea, hope someone out there will do something like that
<Kilos> no man peeps dont have time
<Kilos> you will see its only me that has time to chat
<Gotango> Guess ubuntu was meant to be this way, slow and steady lol
<Gotango> Well you do great work here Kilos :)
<Kilos> i try keep everyone happy
<Gotango> And thats what is great about you 
<Kilos> ty
<Gotango> yw
<Kilos> ive had so much help here since i started with pcs. i knew nothing at all and learned here from the guys
<Kilos> all i could do was play red alert on xp. and format and reinstall once a month or so
<Gotango> I'm sure they tought you well, you know alot 
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro and many others spent days here with me
<Kilos> i knew nothing
<Kilos> now i can even do data recoveries on crashed drives
<Gotango> thats cool, they didnt give up on you. You turned out great
<Kilos> its them that are great
<Kilos> took an old mechanic and turned him into a geek
<Gotango> yeah greatness gives birth to greatness :)
<Gotango> You already have the fixing bug in you though, it just shifted to pc's
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> lol
<Kilos> yeah i love fixing things other peeps discard
<Gotango> spoken like a true handyman :)
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> hmm...
<SabreWolfy> hmm?
 * inetpro noticed Kilos having long conversations
<inetpro> too much to read for me :-)
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> very well ty and you?
<inetpro> no problemos, thanks
<Kilos> gotta make a remastersys dvd for the tango kid
<inetpro> he planning to be back?
<Kilos> but cant do it here there are isos lying around all over
<Kilos> he was here all day
<Kilos> he is here now too
<inetpro> ahh, didn't notice he joined again
<inetpro> hi Gotango
<Kilos> gotta try make him an up to date 12.04 so no data needed with upgrading
<inetpro> looks like you guys are having a bit of fun today
<Kilos> ya these win peeps think ubuntu is the same windows
<inetpro> Gotango: what kind of connection do you have to the intertubes?
<Kilos> install and everything is there
<Kilos> cellc
<Kilos> but like gprs speed
<Kilos> and 500m data must last a month
<inetpro> well even windows these days has many frequent updates, and it's a real necessity 
<Kilos> been there done that. so i know what its like
<Kilos> but with a remastersys dvd from here update/upgrade should be under 50m
<Kilos> i dunno for sure because i always have archives copied
<inetpro> all software has bugs, and some bugs unfortunately need fixing as soon as they are detected 
<Kilos> yeah but  you okes must expain that to him
<Kilos> my kop is te plat
<Gotango> Hi inetpro
<Gotango> Kilos have been a big help , he knows alot about ubuntu :)
<inetpro> Gotango: sure thing!
<Gotango> i have never updated this windows 7 though, since i dont surf the net much or download any programs
<inetpro> he's a big asset in this channel, available most of the time and always willing to help with anything 
<inetpro> well it is all about managing your risk
<Gotango> yeah his awesome :)
<inetpro> if you're not connected to the web all the time your risk is much lower
<inetpro> Ubuntu is very stable by default
<Gotango> Yeah i know about hacking stuff and what to look out for to be relative safe without building a fortress around me
<inetpro> but the safest computing device is the one that is switched off and locked away inside a safe
<Gotango> I like that part about ubuntu aswell
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> lol true
 * Kilos loves ubuntu
 * Gotango wants to love ubuntu :)
<inetpro> the nice thing about Linux in general is that you don't have to worry too much about the thousands of virusses
<inetpro> all depends what you need it for
<Gotango> I just use my pc for web development and chat, the odd searches are restricted to sites i "trust". So i dont worry about viruses 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> what kind of web development of I may ask?
<inetpro> s/of/if/
<Kilos> inetpro, am i right in saying the only real threat is being hacked by a clever peeps here
<Kilos> so firewall is all you need
<Kilos> and good password
<Trixar_za> That's one advantage of Linux - you can't get Windows viruses and rootkits - they just don't work.
<Trixar_za> :P
<inetpro> Kilos: in most cases you don't even need a firewall
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Gotango> php, python, javascript , css , html . I'm into mobile apps now so i will stick to that and a bit of web design too
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Well considering the javascript nature of many of the Windows 8 apps, that might be a good market to get into
<Gotango> Hey Trixar_za , yeah web apps are the future. Hope the speed of javascript gets better though
<Gotango> I dont care about windows 8 though. Android , IOS, Ubuntu touch, type of OS's are fine for me
<Trixar_za> Well, Javascript's speed is dependent on the Js engine the browser is using - amongst other things - like the speed of the connection, the computer and how long it takes to get the script and run it, which is why minimization is so important
<Gotango> Thats if you load the whole site from a website. I like offline apps that got all the libraries already built in.Much easier to work with the app
<Trixar_za> You'd be surprised. There are certain limitations. For example http://trixarian.net/demo/ - It's JavaScript based, but won't run locally without creating a web server for it.
<Gotango> Sounds like nodejs. My apps are less resource intensive, i like the "simple but rich" style of software design. 
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<Kilos> ideas please
<Kilos> how do i only remove unneccesary packages from archives
<Kilos> if i can get the needed ones only to stay then the remastersys dvd will be upgraded properly and have packages in archives too
<Kilos> apt-get clean?
<Kilos> like i have 9.1g of saved packages but thats all of them
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no?
<inetpro> well,...
<Kilos> eeeeek
<inetpro> man apt-get
<Kilos> like can one copy only installed packages somewhere
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<inetpro> look at autoclean
<inetpro> it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless
<inetpro> always consult the man pages
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> then i always need you to explain things man
<Kilos> commands i copy paste somewhere
<inetpro> Kilos: man pages become easier to read as you learn
<Kilos> lol you been saying that for years
<inetpro> don't expect to know everything at once
<Kilos> and everytime i look at them i get older
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: in kubuntu you can also read man pages in your rekonq browser by typing the url as follows: man:/apt-get
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> man pages are for clever peeps man
<inetpro> in fact you can just do that in the launcher
<inetpro> no man, they were written by normal people
<Kilos> ya with geek heads and training
<inetpro> training?
<Kilos> years of working with scripts and stuff
<inetpro> anyone can get involved in writing man pages
<Kilos> i can use sudo and apt-get and aptitude to do normal stuff like installs and remove and purge
<Kilos> this is more involved what i wanna do now
<inetpro> keep reading those man pages and explore other options
<Kilos> cant send the man an install cd and then he needs 400m of upgrades
<Kilos> jy kan bly wees die hael en koue het vrugte uitgeroei anders het ek nou n vrot perske na jou gegooi
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ok, ok... sorry oom
<Kilos> :-)
<inetpro> I'll be honest, these frequent updates can be very frustrating 
<inetpro> but make no mistake, there's a lot of effort that goes into shipping a stable release
<superfly> don't try debian unstable then
<inetpro> superfly: I remember when Ubuntu was born, if I remember correctly that was one of the first things Mark Shuttleworth tried to address 
<inetpro> one of the hot debates was exactly around shipping a usable release on a single CD
<Kilos> todays upgrade was only 4 meg
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> the thing is you can't control Linux developers
<inetpro> it's one massive world of freedom
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> my maverick still works kiff you know
<Kilos> pity i didnt do a remastersys back then. full install with no data used for upgrades
<Kilos> inetpro, is that apt-get autoremove a bit like what i need
<Kilos> or only dependancies
<inetpro> Kilos: I haven't tried it but if I look at the man page, it looks like what you need
<Kilos> ok lemme go copy packs to archives then try it
<Kilos> on other pc of course
<inetpro> Kilos: remember, some packages get updated repeatedly, each update has a unique package file
<inetpro> you only need the latest
<Kilos> ya thats what i want to try save in archives
<inetpro> I think autoclean will sort that out
<Kilos> i got everything from first 12.04 update
<Kilos> no man it also empties everything apart from 500m or so
<inetpro> do a 'apt-get update' before you clean
<inetpro> before you autoclean
<inetpro> Kilos: so maybe 500m is all you need
<Kilos> oh ya maybe
<Kilos> me tries that ty sir
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously it may also delete packages that you installed at some point and forgot to install on your latest installation
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> Gotango, you making me gray
<inetpro> Kilos: Gotango from the US?
<Kilos> ceres
<Kilos> he will owe me lotsa fruit drinks after all of this
<inetpro> gray: US spelling of grey
<Kilos> i like yellow peach
<Kilos> no man grey is when you nearly white
<Kilos> gray is when there is still some colour
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> dont start googling it im just joking
<Kilos> gray is the right spelling
<Gotango> lol Kilos :)
<Gotango> you dont have to do all this though
<Kilos> i know i dont, but i also know what its like to batlle
<Gotango> i'm fine with windows for a while, atleast until i can switch to ubuntu
<Kilos> and the pleasure one gets out of being helped
<Kilos> no one is fine with windows
<Gotango> Aww thats kind man  :)
<Kilos> will most likely take a week or 2 anyway before sis goes to town. she is arriving at airport on sunday from namibia
<Gotango> Yeah windows gives some minor headaches 
<Gotango> oh nice, hope she enjoyed the holiday 
<Kilos> she actually rested less because she helped her daughter with running guest houses and garage and shop and i dunno what else
<inetpro> surely someone else close to Ceres is also using Ubuntu already?
<Kilos> maybe inetpro but how do you find them
<Kilos> oh library
<Gotango> Thats great Kilos :)
<Kilos> Gotango, you got a library near
<inetpro> Kilos: just talk to superfly, he has many buddies there :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Gotango> Nope inetpro i dunno anyone here who got ubuntu
<inetpro> Gotango: it's less than 2 hours from Cape Town man
<Kilos> dont libraries let you use their internet connection
<Kilos> transport costs inetpro 
<Gotango> Yeah the library in town, but their pc's have been down for more then a year
<Kilos> then offer to fix them man
<inetpro> but someone can drive to the beautiful valleys for the fun of it
<Kilos> i can help with that
<Kilos> some peeps work
<Gotango> sounds like alot of work for an unemployed electrician lol
<Kilos> no man go see them and take lappy with and we see what can be done
<Kilos> never be afraid of work
<Gotango> Just for a CD, though its kinda silly to go all the way to Capetown for it
<Kilos> if you can fix it next time theyll call you and you can charge
<inetpro> anyway I do think Kilos is the right guy to talk to when it comes to using minimal data
<Kilos> Gotango, go tomorrow to the library and offer to fix their system
<Gotango> Nope its a bunch of sour old people running that library. They wont even greet anyone
<Kilos> faint heart never won fair maiden
<Kilos> i like old peeps
<inetpro> Gotango: by the way, have you tried using Telkom Mobile in stead of CellC?
<inetpro> may be cheaper
<Kilos> you will be surprised at how nice they become when they see you can fix things for them
<Gotango> Cellc is cheaper for me inetpro, Telkom mobile is about twice the price in data
<Kilos> no man R149 nfor 3g
<Gotango> believe me Kilos they are rude as hell 
<inetpro> Gotango: what package are you on?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh also telkom has a promo 
<Gotango> they wont let anyone who isnt a qualified professional touch their stuff
<Kilos> if you buy a starter pack you get free 200m data monthly for a year
<Kilos> R49
<inetpro> taht is cheap ^^
<inetpro> that*
<Kilos> 2 off them is 400m data monthly for a year
<Gotango> I will look into telkom mobile ty inetpro and Kilos :)
<Kilos> im looking forward to teaching you ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where is this and that
<Gotango> If it can wake up my 3g on this usb modem then i will stick with Telkom mobile
<Kilos> haha
<Gotango> lol :)
<Kilos> is it branded?
<Kilos> ya to cellc hey
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> more hacking
<Gotango> Its unlocked sorry Kilos i gave the wrong info yesterday
<Kilos> ve haf vays und means ya
<Kilos> aha
<Gotango> Its a kanguru stick i got from portugal 
<Gotango> Are you sure its possible to disable all automatic updates for ubuntu ?
<Kilos> i used lots of data getting the unlock codes for a arab modem
<Kilos> yes man
<inetpro> Gotango: Ubuntu doesn't do automatic updates by default 
<Gotango> oh okay ty
<Kilos> but remember that every update improves ubuntu and makes it safer
<inetpro> all it does is it checks for updates, ala apt-get update style
<Kilos> i have mine turned off and only upgrade with night surfer after 11pm
<Gotango> I dont care about safety though , i know how to tread lightly :)
<Kilos> via command line
<inetpro> but you can even disable that, unless something changed now that I am not aware of
<Kilos> not just that there is software that gets improved and made smaller and faster
<Gotango> okay sounds good Kilos
<Kilos> 12.04 you stop updates in update manager
<Gotango> Well i just want an OS . If i wana upgrade something i can do it in my own time
<Gotango> Aah perfect :)
<Kilos> you dont understand
<Kilos> linux needs the first update/upgrade to make everything work properly
<Gotango> yeah i know,
<Gotango> you told me
<inetpro> Kilos: really?
<Kilos> i thought you listened with your blocked ear
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens if you don't run the update at all?
<Kilos> yes inetpro try a clean install from a cd and try do everything without updating
<Gotango> I mean like after all the basic default stuff is upgraded , i want to disable every update and in future update when i feel like it
<Kilos> lots of stuff hangs instead of working
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<Kilos> yes Gotango you can do that
<Gotango> :)
<Kilos> ill try get everything upgraded as far as possible on the dvd
<Gotango> Great teacher you are Kilos 
<Kilos> ill help anyone to leave windows
<inetpro> Kilos: I've never had the need to do a offline installation but I'm sure it should just work
<Kilos> everything doesnt inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that's bad
<Kilos> those first updates do important work
<Kilos> like thunderbird is a default install but it dont work
<inetpro> Kilos: oh that is obvious
<Kilos> the answer would be to get 12.04.4 and install that
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> also gwibber
<inetpro> thunderbird is one of those packages that need frequent updating just like firefox
<Kilos> first update does big work
<Gotango> hmm it would be so much easier if one could choose from a list of programs you wana install , instead of the default software
<Kilos> you can
<Kilos> you do a basic install then from cli remove what you dont want then do an update
<Gotango> Like i dont need thunderbird. I got various different places i check my mail
<Gotango> oh
<Gotango> interesting
<Kilos> i have evolution installed . it gets all my mail from gmail yahoo hotmail etc
<Kilos> i dont got to mail sites because that eats data
<Kilos> evo only fetches new mail
<Gotango> yeah true
<Gotango> Well i will like to have no programs at all installed on the first run of ubuntu, is that possible ?
<Kilos> i have tried just about everything to cut data use
<Gotango> me to lol :)
<Kilos> the remastersys dvd will have everything i have installed
<Kilos> vlc is important
<Kilos> and pidgin and xchat
<Gotango> oh okay
<Gotango> i can irc on pidgin 
<Kilos> thats hard work xchat is better
<Gotango> I got facebook chat there too
<inetpro> Kilos: oh now, please don't boost evolution here, not an example of good software
<Kilos> oh a dvd from me will give you 10 workspaces too
<Kilos> evo is working kiff here inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> no slower than thunderbird and has more options like built in backup of mail accounts etc
<Gotango> okay cool , hope it works
<Kilos> thuinderbord cant do that
<inetpro> ok I'll admit, I haven't used it for a long long time, but it used to be extremely buggy and bloated
<Kilos> nope its perfect now
 * inetpro hates bloatware 
<Kilos> just slow to open
<Kilos> once open you dont know its there on its own workspace
<Kilos> Gotango, you know about extra workspaces>?
<Gotango> yep i do 
<Kilos> you peeps and all your chatting keep me outa bed
<Gotango> goodness! i saw the linux drivers for my Gcard is over 100MB :0
<Kilos> whats a gcard
<Gotango> What a nightmare Graphics card
<Kilos> if you use 2d then you wont need that
<Gotango> ubuntu looks more distant now damn!
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<superfly> Gotango: what graphics card?
<Gotango> But dont linux need specific drivers to run graphics ?
<Kilos> ubuntu runs without installing things like that
<Kilos> it has built in drivers
<Gotango> like windows needs specific drivers 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> not same
<Gotango> oh okay that good
<inetpro> all depends
<Gotango> its an ATi radeon from 2009 superfly
<Gotango> I just want 2D no 3D effects 
<superfly> Gotango: I'd try the open source drivers, they should work fine and they're included in the installation
<Kilos> nouvea should run it
<Gotango> I dont play games at all 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Gotango> okay thats good to hear superfly ty :)
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
 * Gotango feels ubuntu moving closer now
<Gotango> Just all the issues i read in the forums got me paranoid that ubuntu may break on me lol
<Gotango> But when you get to know it you learn to like it 
<inetpro> Gotango: remember one thing, it's a massively diverse user base out there
<Kilos> do you know what web design apps you gonna use
<inetpro> you can't trust everything you read
<Kilos> ya dont install stuff from sites
<Kilos> first ask here
<Gotango> Yeah inetpro it gets clearer all the time
<Kilos> the fly will jump on you if you crash ubuntu
<superfly> Gotango: so tell me why people would post on the forums if their system works properly? what motivation do they have?
<Gotango> Nope Kilos i will use the same software i use in windows
<Kilos> you cant man
<Gotango> Its all trusted sites no worries
<Kilos> windows stuff dont work here
<Gotango> lol the linux versions of them :)
<Kilos> you need linux equivalents
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> ok guys i go sleep now
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Gotango> I guess they wana learn more about using the system superfly
<Gotango> Night night Kilos , take care :)
<Kilos> will do ty. will start uninstalling nvidia stuff etc tomorrow
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<Kilos> sorry man
<inetpro> Kilos: yep?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62340/how-to-copy-an-ubuntu-install-from-one-laptop-to-another
<Kilos> \look about 1/4 way down
<Kilos> your installed packages
<Kilos> will that save what you have installed only
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... I really don't know
<inetpro> but looks like it could work as well
<Kilos> ok ty ill try it tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> Gotango: by the way, Linux is compatible with more hardware than any other OS
<Gotango> Aah thats great to know inetpro ty :)
<inetpro> and might even be faster than the shiny new system with Windows
<Gotango> I'm sure it wont be as Ram hungry as windows, atleast i hope so
<Gotango> Take care guys , ty for the info , its much appritiated :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-28
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for breakfast
<Maaz> Wheatbix today Kilos, and if you are still hungry maybe bacon and eggs.
<SabreWolfy> Maaz, weather johannesburg
<Maaz> SabreWolfy: Too many places match johannesburg: Johannesburg, California; Johannesburg, Michigan and Johannesburg, South Africa
<SabreWolfy> Maaz, weather Johannesburg, South Africa
<Maaz> SabreWolfy: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 9:00 AM SAST on December 28, 2013: 21°C; Humidity: 64%; Wind: NW at 13 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 5:15 AM SAST/7:01 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:27 AM SAST/2:52 PM SAST
<SabreWolfy> Where does Maaz pull that from?
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: Thursday: Overcast. High: 24° C., Thursday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 15° C., Friday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 24° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., Saturday: Thunderstorm. High: 23° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 16° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 18° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., Monday: Chance
<Maaz> of a Thunderstorm. High: 19° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 14° C., Tuesday: Clear. Hi…
<Kilos> hi SabreWolfy 
<Kilos> grund something
<SabreWolfy> we got different repies Kilos 
<SabreWolfy> hi
<Kilos> yes mine is a forecast
<SabreWolfy> oh right d'oh
<Kilos> sometimes maaz is sick with just weather
<Kilos> hes an old bot
<SabreWolfy> did someone write him for this channel only ?
<Kilos> yes written by our guys
<Kilos> the crash kid and i forget who else
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you can install ibid on ubuntu. written in python
<Kilos> so if you have your own server you can install there
<Kilos> free
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<SabreWolfy> what is ibid ?
<Kilos> thats the bot
<Kilos> the actual app
<Kilos> its in the repos
 * georgl yawns
<georgl> morning
<Kilos> hi there georgl 
<georgl> morning Kilos
<georgl> time to bounce spotty again
<Kilos> haha for the tail?
<georgl> yeah
<georgl> spotty lost his tail
<Kilos> i saw
<Kilos> how do you do it?
<Kilos> just nick change command
<georgl> bounce hime
<Kilos> i dont understand bounce
<georgl> restart
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> hi Kilos, just passing by - grocery shopping time
<Kilos> cool go safe
 * Kilos waves at passers by
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> burning the remastersys dvd. 2g big
<Kilos> using k3b of course
<inetpro> sjoe, why so big?
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you get remastersys?
<inetpro> As of April 28th, 2013, the originator's direct development has ceased
<Kilos> ya but i have it
<Kilos> thats fully upgraded to this morning
<Kilos> Maaz, google remastersys for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How do I install remastersys? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/133272/how-do-i-install-remastersys :: "Remastersys problem with Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/142850/remastersys-problem-with-ubuntu-12-04 :: "Newest 'remastersys' Questions - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/remastersys :: "Remastersys
<Maaz> 3.0.4-1 for Ubuntu precise(12.04) and quantal(12.10 ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthre…
<Kilos> i just made a custom iso so it will see whatever i had installed i think
<Kilos> the backup iso woulda been bigger but then there is all the username passwd hassle
<Kilos> so hopefully tango has min updating to do
<Kilos> but i forgot to uninstall nvidia-173 first. sigh
<Kilos> oh well i spose he can do it there
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> thanks for the link
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hard to believe im using something before you
<Kilos> inetpro, thats a very kiff tool that. you can make a backup dvd and boot it from any pc and have your working os running there
<Kilos> could be good for when a hdd crashes
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sure ive seen that nick before
<Kilos> wbb after the storm
<SabreWolfy> maaz forecast johannesburg south africa
<Maaz> SabreWolfy: Friday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 24° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 15° C., Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 25° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., Sunday: Thunderstorm. High: 20° C., Sunday Night: Rain. Low: 14° C., Monday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 19° C., Monday Night: Overcast. Low: 14° C., Tuesday: Overcast.
<Maaz> High: 23° C., Tuesday Night: Overcast. Low: 15° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm.…
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos no problem, thats the way it goes
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * Kilos came again back
<psychicist> welcome back Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi psychicist ty
<Kilos> storm over
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> at last i was here
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> so whats up?
<Kilos> not much and there?
<magespawn> not much, too hot for anything to be up really
<Kilos> yeah you had a warm one there today
<Kilos> just rained here so its cooled some
<magespawn> busy educating myself
<magespawn> watching dowloaded youtube videos
<Kilos> in what?
<magespawn> has cooled here some what, but no rain yet
<magespawn> network mapping
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> do you still do linux?
<magespawn> yup, had a strange thing happen today at work, could not log into some devices other the network
<Kilos> or fully windised
<magespawn> yes of course
<magespawn> s/other/over
<Kilos> did you fing why not?
<Kilos> find
<magespawn> the phones are controlled by an asterisk server running on centos
<magespawn> no not yet, it is a bit strange
<magespawn> but will tackle it tomorrow
<Kilos> why they chose centos
<Kilos> is it a better server than ubuntu
<superfly> Kilos: in some ways, yes
<magespawn> well it is the community version of redhat, different i think, not better
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> it does not do as much for you automatically
<Kilos> ah so you need to know more
<magespawn> it is what the lpi101 and 102 is based on 
<Kilos> what ways superfly ?
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> Kilos: it's the community version of Red Hat server
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos>   i didnt enjoy the rpm yum stuff
<Kilos> too much more to learn
<superfly> Kilos: Red Hat is the biggest commercial Linux distributor, and thus their version of Linux is enterprise ready and supposedly bullet proof
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats what Squirm uses hey?
<superfly> Kilos: if I was putting a server together for some medium sized business, I'd go straight to Centos
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> some of the things that are handled by default in ubuntu are manual in centos
<magespawn> in other words not as noob friendly
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> so you gonne be doing red hat courses soon
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to that guy that said he was an expert in asterisk
<magespawn> i have not been back to the channel lately 
<magespawn> well i figured i would do the lpi 101 and 102 first Kilos 
<Kilos> ive been here near all the time but i even forget who it was
<magespawn> well i found him in #asterisk
<Kilos> well as long as you start somewhere thats good mage
<Kilos> tab as well
<Kilos> that teaches you centos so its good
<magespawn> superfly there are some funny/strange things on this network though and on that server in particular
<magespawn> the asterisk server is set to run as the root user and does not start automatically on boot 
<superfly> magespawn: update-rc.d ?
<magespawn> not sure what that does
<magespawn> ah  i see
<magespawn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<magespawn> perhaps more to the point http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel5-update-rcd-command/
<magespawn> superfly just another thing that I have not really had time for
<superfly> magespawn: well if you want it to start on boot, then you'll likely need to use update-rc.d
<superfly> magespawn: also, asterisk probably does need to run as root
<magespawn> no it does not, it is recommended to create its own user account
<magespawn> the previous IT person seems to have taken the shortest route to just about everything
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> indeed
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you still awake at this hour?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Greetings
<Kilos> yeah had to wait for your replies
<inetpro> Kilos: my replies?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> scroll
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> what did I miss?
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> been quiet
<inetpro> I missed mage[tab]
<nlsthzn> https://archive.org/details/atari_2600_library
<nlsthzn> brilliant\
<nlsthzn> :D
<Kilos> oh ya shame
<nlsthzn> I had an atari 2600 when I was like 2 or 3 :p
<inetpro> he been gone for like ever
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you are way too old
<Kilos> haha listen whos talking
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> https://archive.org/stream/atari_2600_space_invaders_1980_atari_richard_maurer_-_sears_cx2632_-_49-75153/atari_2600_space_invaders_1980_atari_richard_maurer_-_sears_cx2632_-_49-75153.bin?module=atari2600&scale=2
<nlsthzn> fave game in the world ever :p
<inetpro> first pc I touched was a XT machine with a 10MB HDD
<inetpro> in 1990
<nlsthzn> well this wasn't a PC :p
<Kilos> what was an xt, before a 386
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, and before 286
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you old hey
<inetpro> had like 64k ram I think
 * inetpro didn't knoe about atari
<inetpro> know as well
<Kilos> oh  wait if i go back far. i had one that ran off that big floppy
<Kilos> gave it to kids to play with
<Kilos> that was bd
<inetpro> I started after the punch cards
<inetpro> still don't have a clue how those worked
<Kilos> i didnt even enjoy games other than pinball
<Kilos> other peeps played pacman and stuff
<Kilos> im not a geek
<Kilos> wasnt
<Kilos> inetpro, did you get remastersys
<nlsthzn> I played consoles but the first PC we owned was a 386... Super VGA baby :p
<inetpro> i enjoyed a lot of pacman in the cafes in sunnyside
<Kilos> i commented about that for you
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: oh noes, that is too much work for me
<Kilos> no man its easy 
 * inetpro has no real need for it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> if you go overseas you take a dvd with you then go to any internet cafe or library and run your working os
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> to catch up with whatever you were doing
 * inetpro don't go overseas
<Kilos> or if your pc gets stolen you have your system on dvd
<inetpro> all i need is another workstation or my mobile phone to connect to my servers via the net
<Kilos> all your settings and accounts and everything
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i spose its for peeps like me
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> one who thinks clouds bring rain not data
<Kilos> never mind, ill get you back
<inetpro> it's a cool tool nevertheless
<Kilos> yeah i think so. pity it stops with 12.04
<inetpro> just sad that it's not wel maintained and directly in the standard repos
<Kilos> it doesnt need to be maintained it works
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> maybe ported to later releases
<Kilos> i got a 3.7g kde remastersys dvd
<inetpro> even ibid needs a bit of maintenance
<Kilos> not the new one
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> the weed has it working kiff
<Kilos> yo tumbleweed hows things
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night inetpro !
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<nlsthzn> https://archive.org/ must be one of the most awesome places in cyberspace
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-29
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos you late today
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> you got nice presents?
<Kilos> ya it raining so lekker tolie in bed and listen to the falling rain
<kbmonkey> lekker man
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> also rained here this morning
<Kilos> i love durbs. rains often there
<kbmonkey> today I need to sort out this sliding drawer and cure it against roaches
<kbmonkey> and I need to go gym. ha ha ha. 
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> I hear dissolving boric acid in boiling water, cooling it and putting on a spray bottle to cure wood keeps em away...
<Kilos> i think they even make special roach aerosol spays for roaches for you durbs peeps
<kbmonkey> Ill go look, but I want to avoid poisons if possible
<Kilos> Maaz, google best roach sprays in south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "What Is the Best Method of Cockroach Control? (with picture)" http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-best-method-of-cockroach-control.htm :: "How should I Kill Cockroaches? (with pictures) - wiseGEEK" http://www.wisegeek.com/how-should-i-kill-cockroaches.htm :: "How to Make a Homemade Roach Killer | DoItYourself.com" http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-
<Maaz> make-a-homemade-roach-killer :: "Bayer Home - South Africa :: HOME Product Catalog" http://…
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> nothing spray made would be poison free in this country :p
<Kilos> i go see what wise geek says
<kbmonkey> that site probably useless like wikihow
<kbmonkey> its this heat that is driving them indoors
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you got you work cut out for you it seems
<Kilos> the things fly and creap and crawl so you cant leave anything open'
<Kilos> maaHow to Make a Homemade Roach Killer 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, google How to Make a Homemade Roach Killer 
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to Make a Homemade Roach Killer | DoItYourself.com" http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-make-a-homemade-roach-killer :: "Get Rid of Roaches Naturally - Homemade Roach Killer - Frugal Living" http://frugalliving.about.com/od/doityourself/qt/Roach_Killer.htm :: "How To Get Rid Of Cockroaches (and DIY Roach Killer) - Housewife ..."
<Maaz> http://housewifehowtos.com/clean/how-to-get-rid-of-cockroaches/ :: "cockroach killer free safe home made roa…
<Kilos> lol if you never eat they wont find anything worth following
<Kilos> are you near the docks?
<Kilos> harbour
<Kilos> there are massive ones there
<kbmonkey> wow you even get growth regulators that mess with their hormones to make them grow up sterile!
<kbmonkey> that is the less toxic option 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but toxic is good if it kills them man
<Kilos> do sprays affect you?
<kbmonkey> yes they affect me unfortunately
<Kilos> check out greenpeace. maybe roaches have rights as well
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> my mom was like that
<Kilos> caused many sneezes
<kbmonkey> pneumonia can regress if i do
<Kilos> eeek no then try less toxic ways
<Kilos> seasons greetings cocooncrash 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, jumping on them works good and you get exercise same time
<kbmonkey> yes!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you got the top idea there 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Gotango 
<Gotango> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> dvd made. come fetch
<Gotango> Thats good Kilos, wish i had wings lol
<Kilos> lol. will post as soon as sis goes to town
<Gotango> Thanks man, it means alot :)
<Kilos> np
<Gotango> How is your weekend
<Kilos> always quiet here
<Gotango> Here too but a little bit more volume
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<superfly> and psychicist 
<superfly> oh, and Gotango and kbmonkey 
<Gotango> Hi superfly and psychicist
<psychicist> hi superfly 
<psychicist> hi Gotango 
<kbmonkey> hallo hallo
<psychicist> hallo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I'm hungry!
<superfly> me too
<kbmonkey> I had a banana
<superfly> heh. me too
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for breakfast
<Maaz> Wheatbix today Kilos, and if you are still hungry maybe bacon and eggs.
<superfly> i have none of the above
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> I'm sitting in church at the moment. no breakfast here.
<Kilos> sjoe. 
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<psychicist> good afternoon charl_ 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl_> hi psychicist 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going with you people
<Kilos> alive and you
<psychicist> I am doing fine
<charl_> i'm good
<psychicist> I've been in the netherlands for a week now
<charl_> nice, staying or for holiday?
<psychicist> finally looking forward to going out
<psychicist> for holidays now
<charl_> ok cool
<psychicist> but if I find a job, I might stay
<charl_> tomorrow the yearly war starts
<psychicist> we'll see what happens, I'm going to visit some places this week
<charl_> do you like fireworks?
<psychicist> oh, indeed
<psychicist> well, I used to like it
<charl_> i hate them
<charl_> not some nice proper fireworks shows, but this nonsense we have every year, turning the streets into a first class war zone
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<psychicist> yes
<charl_> i literally lock myself up in my apartment until it is over ...
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<psychicist> I like nicely looking fireworks too
<charl_> do other countries also have so much fireworks? afaik they don't
<charl_> although i heard in germany they can also go at it quite a bit
<psychicist> I just think that it's insane in the netherlands
<psychicist> they start with these mini bombs two months in advance
<psychicist> I haven't noticed anything like that in poland
<charl_> every year, and the smoke that it produces is terrible too
<charl_> a blanket of smoke covering the city if the wind doesn't blow hard enough
<psychicist> even in your city?
<charl_> yes, even here in the east
<psychicist> being in the hague for a week, I realise how nice of a city poznan is
<charl_> here in the east it might be worse because they bring illegal fireworks in from germany
<psychicist> yeah
<charl_> so... back to programming !
<charl_> while my roomba cleans the floors :)
<charl_> bah the little thing is under here my chair, and i feel it bumping around
<psychicist> :)
 * Kilos goes to kde 
<Kilos> :-)
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl_ im now on my pretty kde
<Kilos> 10 workspaces each with different wallpaper
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> i enjoy kde 12.04 with kde 4.10 on it
<Kilos> was a job setting up everything but i think worth it 
<Kilos> got a treat fom namibia. they sell sealed packets of dried boeries sliced
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> looks like a packet of biscuits
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> boeries?
<charl_> what is that
<charl_> you mean berries?
<Kilos> boerewors man charl_ 
<Kilos> long sausage
<charl_> ah
<charl_> wurst
<Kilos> i thought you knew about za
<charl_> yeah man i know about boerewors i just don't know you called it "boerie" lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> sounds a bit like "borrie"
<charl_> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borrie
<Kilos> borrie is turmeric
<Kilos> the soice that makes rice yellow
<Kilos> spice
<charl_> in dutch you call it kurkuma
<charl_> they use it in surinamian food
<Kilos> what nationality are you actually
<charl_> i am half south african and half dutch
<Kilos> oh so at least 1 good half
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> yeah but sorry i can't do much about my south african half :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> thats the part above your shoulders
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<kbmonkey> how many sheep you have Kilos ?
<Kilos> only 8
<kbmonkey> you make cheese?
<Kilos> no man they not goats
<Kilos> wool sheep
<Kilos> merinos
<Kilos> when we get jersey milk sis makes feta cheese
<Kilos> inetpro: 12mm so ver
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi superfly can one install the destop iso on a lappy without probs?
<Kilos> i just remembered the netbook remix thing
<Kilos> is there a difference
<superfly> Kilos: done that, never needed to do anything else
<Kilos> yay ty
<Kilos> hi klaasvakie 
<Kilos> hoekom die niek?
<Kilos> hmm...
<klaasvakie> het op koshuis nooit geslaap nie
<charl_> lol
<klaasvakie> was 'n slegte student -- het alles tot op die laaste gelos en dan moes ek deurnag
<klaasvakie> die kerstyd: haai - jy is mos goed met rekenaars, wil jy nie net gou na my laptop kyk nie :(
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> aaaaai
<charl_> i hate it when that happens
<charl_> "you know stuff about computers, right?" -> "yeah, i'm a specialist programmer"
<charl_> as in, no i do not want to fix your piece of carp for you
<charl_> and no i don't know why your printer does not work, neither do i care
<Kilos> thats not the right attitude
<Kilos> help your fellow man
<Kilos> even if you charge him
<charl_> lol
<charl_> even if you charge him, very nice
<Kilos> there are times when your hours spent learning must reap some rewards
<charl_> thing is, you're not going to charge your family or friends for stuff like that, because tomorrow they return the favour in a different way
<charl_> that's why i just do it and not complain
<Kilos> only me you cant charge till im rich
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> isnt klaasvakie nuvo?
<Kilos> hey psychicist are you behind us timewise
<charl_> not to answer for him, but he's in the same country as me, so yes by one hour (in the winter)
<Kilos> and in summer?
<Kilos> you okes like aus that move the country around
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_European_Time
<charl_> CET is UTC+01:00
<Kilos> is utc same as gmt
<charl_> yes
<charl_> Central European Summer Time (CEST) is UTC+02:00
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> so then it's the same
<charl_> and we're on that for the majority of the year
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> why didnt they just leave time as classed + or - with gmt
<charl_> "The following countries and cities have introduced the use of Central European Summer Time (UTC+02:00) between 1:00 UTC on the last Sunday of March, and 1:00 UTC on the last Sunday of October:"
<charl_> for 5 months then approx CET and the other 7 CEST
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi goosie
<inetpro> charl_: what do you hear about Michael Schumacher there?
 * Kilos pricks ears
<inetpro> twitter giving mixed messages after his ski accident of this afternoon
<Kilos> where are you
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm at home
<Kilos> aw poor schumi
<Kilos> im sure i asked you something today
<inetpro> nice rains today... just haven't checked the rain meter yet
<Kilos> oh no i told you we had some rain
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: I was a big fan of Schumi, seriously hope he's ok
<Kilos> me too
<charl_> inetpro: nothing, what happened?
<charl_> i don't follow sports
<charl_> oh ski accident
<spinza> Any good dc++ clients with web gui?  Or is this not good to talk about here? 
<inetpro> looks like his condition worsened this evening
 * Kilos thinks its fine to talk about here
<inetpro> charl_: Medienbericht: Zustand weiter verschlechtert http://www.bild.de/sport/motorsport/michael-schumacher/schweres-schaedel-hirn-trauma-ski-sturz-34014066.bild.html#
<charl_> ach nein, das ist nicht so gut
<Kilos> is he inna bad way?
<charl_> schaedel-hirn-trauma? sounds nasty
<inetpro> Kilos: there's very little real info
<Kilos> hard to work my way through that link
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: Michael Schumacher injured in ski accident http://www1.skysports.com/f1/news/12474/9092717/michael-schumacher-injured-in-ski-accident-in-france
<Kilos> that dont say much hey
<inetpro> thought maybe they tell more on life local tv there by charl
<charl_> sorry haven't even watched any tv yet today
<charl_> ah snowden's christmas message has been posted: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iuLLkWefxs
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see you all tomorrow
<charl_> have a good evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-22
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I'm so tired
<Squirm> and so over waking up this early
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning
<nuvolari> Squirm: are you working?
<Squirm> nuvolari: I am
<Squirm> nuvolari: yourself?
<nuvolari> yep
<nuvolari> should've taken that leave
<nuvolari> we'll be like 4 people in the office
<Squirm> Haha. yeah... We're not allowed to take leave until Christmas, I'm taking the 30th-2nd
<Squirm> But there is a ton of people taking leave from the 25th
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 and others
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi user____ 
<Kilos> you a bot
<Kilos> !help
<Kilos> ohi gremble 
<Kilos> and Squirm yy
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaanit seun?
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<gremble> and all the rest
<magespawn> hi gremble
<nuvolari> hi oom, dit gaan okei, by die werk
<nuvolari> dalk moes ek maar verlof gevat het
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn, gremble 
<Kilos> haha nuvolari spaar jou verlof vir n beter tyd
<Kilos> of vat net hier en daar n dag om laang naweke te maak
<magespawn> hi nuvolari 
<magespawn> you need a brek every now and then
<magespawn> a break even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have an ugly problem today
<Kilos> stupid windows
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes that is an ugly problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck with that
<Kilos> you know ho i use it to use up the beginning of a drive thats not good enough for linux magespawn 
<Kilos> well xp is under 2g in size and even though i dont use it it has filled up the 10g partition so boot-repair even complains
<Kilos> and i have elementary on the rest of the 80g
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have a 10GB partition for windows xp?
<Kilos> ya just to use up the start of the drive thats not linux friendly
<ThatGraemeGuy> that entire statement makes no sense at all, sorry
<Kilos> i dont understand how it could have filled up the 10g
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't understand how a specific part of a hard disk can be unfriendly to linux
<Kilos> oh easy
<Kilos> linux is very sensitive to drives that arent in good nick
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh my
<Kilos> as in i cant install only linux
<ThatGraemeGuy> this looks like one of those conversations i need to step away from before i say something offensive and get a lecture from someone who almost never says a word
<Kilos> hahaha no man you can tune me
<Kilos> i have my duck suit on
<Kilos> the answer ThatGraemeGuy is to buy a new drive. then there are no probs, but i get a kick out of playing with other peeps discarded drives
<Kilos> for years i used a bad 500g with windows on the first 50g then only my ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes I realise that, which is why I said time for me to go silent
<Kilos> but this is missing the point
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> the point is how can it fill up 10g if there is only the basic install there originally
<Kilos> it was under 2g when installed
<ThatGraemeGuy> because 10GB is woefully inadequate for a windows xp install
<ThatGraemeGuy> 20 minumum but 40 is probably better for long term
<Kilos> ya for one that gets used yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> well actually deleting it is better for long term, because windows xp is dead
<ThatGraemeGuy> you are like someone that wants to keep playing with fire, then everyone around you says "no, don't do that"
<gremble> Kilos: can't you just leave the bad part empty?
<Kilos> this install was only to get drive booting so linux could run on the good 60g
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you go "it ok i know the risks i like playing with fire"
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then when your hand is burning up, you start going "ow ow, what can i do to make the pain less?"
<ThatGraemeGuy> and everyone goes "TAKE YOUR HAND OUT OF THE FIRE!"
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> rofl
<Kilos> i love this channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you say "well yes, obviously, but i like playing with fire so i won't do that, what else can make the pain less?"
<gremble> Is that relating to useing XP or broken HDD's? :P
<gremble> using* wow
<gremble> that enlgihs
<gremble> -_-
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing. nothing can make the pain less. take. your. hand. out. of. the. fire.
<ThatGraemeGuy> its both
<ThatGraemeGuy> broken HDDs is the fire
<ThatGraemeGuy> windows xp is the 25 gallon drum of petrol tossed on top if it
<gremble> I like the mixig of gallon and petrol in one sentence. Truly a multi-cultural statement :P
<Kilos> magespawn: help
<Kilos> at least we have had a good chuckle for the day
<Kilos> so everything else will be good too
<gremble> I have to clean house. I'm not sure about the good
<ThatGraemeGuy> should i call it a 94.6353l drum instead?
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> You can call it anything you like
<gremble> Even samantha
<ThatGraemeGuy> a whole samantha of fire juice
<Kilos> hurry with the cleanup op gremble 
<Kilos> clean up
<Kilos> still lotsa python to be done
<gremble> Psh :P
<Kilos> make a nice christmas present a working ibid
<gremble> That will probably not happen :P
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> gremble: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<gremble> That one is not in the ibid that I have
<Kilos> no it is an old release
<Kilos> note when it googles it only gives 3 lines then adds another
<Kilos> Maaz: google coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: "Coffee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee :: "Coffee Review - The World's Leading Coffee Guide" http://www.coffeereview.com/ :: "Coffee | Starbucks Coffee Company" http://www.starbucks.com/coffee :: "Starbucks Coffee Company" http://www.starbucks.com/ :: "Stumptown Coffee Roasters" http://stumptowncoffee.com/ :: "Blue
<Maaz> Bottle Coffee" https://bluebottlecoffee.com/ :: "Light Roast Flavored Coffee - Maple Bacon …
<gremble> The results probably have a newline in them
<Kilos> the later ones have that fixed
<gremble> or a CR
<Kilos> no wait man
<gremble> Hmm?
<Kilos> QA: hi
<QA> hi there
<Kilos> QA: google coffee
<QA> Kilos: "Coffee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee :: "Coffee Review - The World's Leading Coffee Guide" http://www.coffeereview.com/ :: "Coffee | Starbucks Coffee Company" http://www.starbucks.com/coffee :: "Stumptown Coffee Roasters" http://stumptowncoffee.com/ :: "Blue Bottle Coffee" https://bluebottlecoffee.com/ :: "Light Roast Flavored Coffee - Maple Bacon Morning Coffee" http://www.bocajava.com/fresh-roas…
<Kilos> see
<gremble> Oh ok
<Kilos> n ow you are working on the same version as QA 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and gremble!
<Kilos> Maaz: thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> QA: leave #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> not_found: greetings, didnt see you here, you becoming a major lurker hey
<Kilos> hi psyatw hows things
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> it's been a long time, yes
<psyatw> I've been working here in Dublin, Ireland for a month now
<Kilos> why you took so long to remember us
<psyatw> I am doing fine now, but I've been sick for most of the time I've been here
<psyatw> the thing is I can't really join irc from work
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that lad
<psyatw> but not my manager is on holidays and there are few people in the office
<psyatw> now*
<Kilos> aha
<psyatw> how have you been doing?
<Kilos> ive been good ty
<psyatw> yeah, I don't even have my own place yet
<psyatw> it's hard to find any accommodation at all here
<Kilos> good luck with everything
<psyatw> there is a huge shortage
<psyatw> thanks
<Kilos> ai! thats not good
<psyatw> yes
<Kilos> charm some pretty irish chick
<psyatw> you would think with all the big companies here, that they would build more houses
<psyatw> but that isn't really the case
<psyatw> so people come to work for google, facebook, linkedin, oracle, dropbox etc.
<Kilos> what do the peeps at work say
<psyatw> but they have to rent really small and expensive places for them to stay at
<Kilos> eish
<psyatw> the people at work also tell me it's very hard to find anything and a few have offered me help
<psyatw> but I am going back to the netherlands for holidays and I'll be back in the new year
<psyatw> then I will continue looking for places to stay
<psyatw> I think I'm charming more foreign chicks
<Kilos> well have a good holiday then, will you be online from home?
<psyatw> yesterday I went out for dinner with a ukrainian friend of mine
<psyatw> yes, I will be online from home
<psyatw> thanks
<Kilos> find a rich irish chick, there must be some
<psyatw> if I had my own place here I would stay connected from home too, but that will hopefully happen soon
<psyatw> but this ukrainian one works at google, she has the potential to be rich too
<psyatw> I will follow your advice, though
<Kilos> well at least you didnt forget us so keep trying
<psyatw> there must be rich irish ones too, I just need to find them
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> google is your friend
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> haha
<Kilos> are there lost of foreighers there?
<Kilos> lots
<psyatw> yes, really a lot
<Kilos> wow
<psyatw> at my company maybe 60% of employees
<Kilos> wow
<psyatw> and the same is the case at google
<psyatw> all engineers are foreigners
<psyatw> it seems that irish people are managers or have other administrative positions
<Kilos> so what do the irish do then, just employ foreigners?
<Kilos> dont they work as well
<Kilos> aha
<psyatw> yes, they do mostly that
<psyatw> a lot of irish people leave the country every year because they don't have jobs here
<psyatw> for places like canada, the US or australia
<Kilos> we are loosing peeps as well
<psyatw> or they just live off benefits
<Kilos> 2 of our boffs are at silicon valley
<psyatw> people from this channel?
<Kilos> ya
<psyatw> I might end up there in the future too
<psyatw> but who knows
<psyatw> I'm in the european silicon valley now, so maybe I will get the opportunity to move there in the future
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi rio_zenta 
<Kilos> hometime guys
<Kilos> or still another hour
<Kilos> ?
<gremble> Wow
<gremble> It is so late already
<Kilos> ya today flew
<Kilos> you been working too hard
<Kilos> oh gremble i got one for you to work out
<Kilos> is true morth still true north same as always or have the poles moved a bit
<Kilos> maybe 2 or 3°
<Kilos> i think 1 is too little
<rio_zenta> Hello
<rio_zenta> Linux audio issues, sigh
<gremble> Magnetic north and true north have never been the same
<gremble> The earth is tilted 23°
<gremble> well twenty three point something
<Kilos> ya but im sure when this house was built 50+ years ago, one side faced north
<Kilos> so opposite side never saw the sun
<gremble> I stand corrected, it changes
<gremble> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_declination
<Kilos> now the sun just creeps into the edge of those windows
<Kilos> i think all the nuke testing has moved it
<Kilos> hence the global warming thing
<theblazehen_> Kilos: nukes don't give off that much power..
<Kilos> sjoe
<theblazehen_> http://www.livescience.com/32120-can-a-nuclear-blast-alter-earths-rotation.html
<gremble> I'm not much of a geophysicist, but one hypothesis would be that *never saw the sun* may be incorrect  or that the position of orbit and angle of dip now allows some of the sun to peek through those windows
<Kilos> ty for that info guys
<Kilos> wb magespawn all fixed now?
<Kilos> theoretically gremble it shouldnt happen. but late avy sun now gets in here
<Kilos> mid summer only though
<gremble> Then your house probably doesn't face directly north
<Kilos> ya, maybe we just have taken notice before
<Kilos> is magnetic north to the left or right of true north]
<Kilos> ?
<gremble> I have no idea
<theblazehen_> Kilos: left IIRC
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: meeting tonight?
<Kilos> nope not that i know of
<Kilos> next meet 4th tuesday in january
<Kilos> but we can have one if you like
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos i not physically at work today
<magespawn> am
<magespawn> working from home. it version of a holiday
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> oh my is today the 16th
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> what version of holiday magespawn ? private one?
<Kilos> only used 10mB data so far today
<magespawn> as in annual holiday
<magespawn> from work
<magespawn> as in christmas week, so i took some time off
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<magespawn> hi charl
<rio_zenta> I think we burn through 1-2GB a day now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> rio_zenta: what is your other nick
<Kilos> the one i know
<Kilos> you arent new here are you?
<rio_zenta> nope
<rio_zenta> Im trying to fix my audio issues 
<rio_zenta> hardware vendors have no love for linux
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> rio_zenta: explain your prob, maybe someone else has already sorted itr
<Kilos> it
<rio_zenta> Kilos, The audio is coming out quite soft. And when I plug the headphones into the dual-jack, I can't hear the vocals
<Kilos> music comes through but no vocals?
<charl> aargh no now there's an ntpd problem
<charl> and you know how many servers run that by default
<charl> half the world's linux boxes getting pwned again
<Kilos> rio_zenta: you looked at the volume thing in 2 places
<Kilos> on hides in an equalizer somewhere
<rio_zenta> I checked Pulse Audio and I checked ALSA mixer
<rio_zenta> It's definitely a driver issue, but let me confirm by testing vocals on win7
<charl> hmmm read through the vulnerability docs, doesn't sound *too* serious at least
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos, i think this laptop is getting to its used up date
<Kilos> oh my another one
<Kilos> what do you guys do to them things
<rio_zenta> magespawn, specs?
<theblazehen_> hi rio_zenta! You new?
<rio_zenta> theblazehen_, nope, different machine. 
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: alright. Normal username?
<rio_zenta> theblazehen_, guess? :P
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen_> lemme check your history so far..
<theblazehen_> superfly?
<superfly> ?
<Kilos> na
<theblazehen_> superfly: guessing names
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: SDCDev?
<rio_zenta> I'm in between letters g and Maaz
<Kilos> someone with more than one machine there
<Kilos> grumbler
<theblazehen_> inetpro: ?
<theblazehen_> kbmonkey: ?
<rio_zenta> my username isnt showing, otherwise I wouldnt have given such a clue :O
<rio_zenta> oom Kilos how did the loco thing go?
<Kilos> very good ty rio_zenta 
<Kilos> something with a j
<Kilos> um
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: I give up..
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> we leagal again for 2 years
<Kilos> legal as well
<rio_zenta> Something with a J is warmer
<rio_zenta> a capital "J"
<Kilos> im just trying to remember it
<rio_zenta> I wonder what happened to that European guy in Namibia
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> and bushtech
<Kilos> jp
<Kilos> de lange
<magespawn> rio_zenta: stone age
<Kilos> theblazehen_: what nicks started with J
<theblazehen_> Kilos: dunno, I will grep the logs later
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen_> I don't like regex :(
<magespawn> rio_zenta: orginally came with win xp 1.7Ghz with 512 ram
<Kilos> this is hard work you know
<rio_zenta> even older than my old machine. I had 1GB ram, 1.8Ghz
<rio_zenta> Don't be grepping any logs theblazehen_ . It's Joe_knock
<Kilos> there you go
<magespawn> works fine most of the time, just has a problem with lots of open browser tabs
<Kilos> well done magespawn 
<Kilos> now he is Joe_donner
<Kilos> magespawn: more ram will help
<rio_zenta> with 1GB ram not even linux can handle firefox and libreoffice open at the same time
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: Ah.. 
<magespawn> yup that is what i have noticed too
<Kilos> linux loves lotsa ram
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: swap on PCIe SSD...
<rio_zenta> heh? theblazehen_ 
<rio_zenta> oh
<theblazehen_> rio_zenta: yeah.. Will run them then
<rio_zenta> I understood that after reading twice
<theblazehen_> lol
<rio_zenta> im currently in windows mode, doing backups. forgive my ignorance
<Kilos> hehe
<rio_zenta> magespawn, there was a lekker special on i5 laptops recently. a t-series lenovo. I picked 1 up
<magespawn> Kilos runs xubuntu fine, must just contain my tab browsing urges
<magespawn> rio_zenta: at the moment the budget is too tight to mention
<rio_zenta> xubuntu 14.04 is kinda crap compared to 12.04
<Kilos> lighter browser dont help?
<rio_zenta> magespawn, what is your budget?
<magespawn> R0.00
<magespawn> lol
<rio_zenta> :O
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> worse than me
<magespawn> that will change
<rio_zenta> hulle se geld is tight vir everyone, maar as jy gaan by die malls dis weekend, wil almal daar wees
<magespawn> it is better than a while ago when is was -R some arb amount
<Kilos> oh my magespawn and new years school costs coming too
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> at times im glad im a ballie
<magespawn> i have those sorts of things covered, that is why 'luxuries' must wait a bit
<Kilos> aha
<rio_zenta> cant have kids without budgeting for 25 years it seems
<Kilos> magespawn: you didnt try opera did you?
<magespawn> i have but not on the laptop
<magespawn> i enjoy firefox sync
<Kilos> its way lighter than the fox
<Kilos> sjoe remember when we used those cli browasers
<Kilos> browsers
<magespawn> i still do on occasion
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ive been spoiled
<magespawn> i like the idea of being able to accomplish every thing from a cli
<Kilos> i still think apt-get and aptitude miss updates
<magespawn> what sort of updates?
<Kilos> all updates upgrades
<Kilos> open synaptic and go through the list and right click reinstall them all and see how much more it downloads
<Kilos> so somewhere apt-get is missing stuff
<magespawn> does that not download the whole program, updates are updates to the installed programs?
<Kilos> i have everything saved in archives but even kde got another 400m the other day
<magespawn> by running reinstall, i think, it redownloads the whole program up to date
<Kilos> i dont know, no one has ever told me what actually happens
<Kilos> but if packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ it shouldnt fetch anything more
<magespawn> i am pretty certain about that, but we can check 
<Kilos> you will see some fetch nothing
<magespawn> there must be a reason
<Kilos> and especially with unity it works better after doing reinstalls from synaptic
<magespawn> superfly will probably know
<superfly> me?
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> I know nothing! I'm innocent, I tell you!
<Kilos> the dev guys should check it out
<magespawn> it is all you superfly 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i wish we had a doctor here
<magespawn> i thought that was superfly?
<Kilos> n o man medical oke
<Kilos> the fly is a pc doc
<magespawn> i see
<magespawn> what other kind do we need here?
<Kilos> only for me, i wanna know where to get blood base
<Kilos> remember ians lund capacity was down to 16% i think it was
<Kilos> after a year of monthly innoculation with his own blood his lungs are at 60%
<Kilos> but you need blood base to mix with the blood you draw before you can put it back in
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> like a cold
<Kilos> huh?
<magespawn> i am back like a cold
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wish you would apply for ubuntu membership with me magespawn 
<Kilos> oi that chased him
<rio_zenta> do we get free tshirts as members?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno what you get
<Kilos> i think you get the satisfaction of being e recognised member
<rio_zenta> free freenode username/affiliation ?
<Kilos> i have no idea at all. dont know even how many members there  are
<Kilos> we have 3 here
<Kilos> wb magespaw1 
<Kilos> cell phone now?
<Kilos> not_found: has osx got you tied up tight?
<rio_zenta> eeew OSX
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> he has broken everything else
<magespawn> right now lets see how long this lasts
<Kilos> what did you do?
<magespawn> not really sure, i had mutiple windows open in irssi, i closed the wrong one i think
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you getting worse than me
<Kilos> hey you okes are clever, how do you find advertisements online
<Kilos> i want to share one with tara
<Kilos> the ucounts one with camping gear
<magespawn> what is ucounts?
<magespawn> oh right the standard bank one about the camping/
<Kilos> its some stb bank thing
<Kilos> like bonus stuff i think
<Kilos> like a points system and when you saved enough you buy stuff with them
<Kilos> but the advert is hilarious
<magespawn> www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-NfmeKkbC8 here is one
<Kilos> lemme see
<magespawn> found it with this search standard bank ucounts advert youtube
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> all i need is to have the right name for that one then i think
<Kilos> i googled lots but they all for other stuff
<Kilos> have you noticed magespawn no one needs help anymore
<Kilos> what went wrong
<Kilos> rio_zenta: did the audio work on win7?
<rio_zenta> Kilos, No. It seems it is crap there as well,  but only when using youtube. on media player the audio seems okay.
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> rio_zenta: bit strange
<magespawn> nothing Kilos thats one no one needs help
<Kilos> some gstreamer stuff not installed
<rio_zenta> the sound is like: You can hear the instruments but the voice is someone singing 10 miles away
<Kilos> you have an equaliser installed then you can move things
<Kilos> and how many songs did you try it with
<Kilos> sometimes audio isnt loud enough anyway
<rio_zenta> I'm trying it with parole, gmusic and VLC and a variety of music
<Kilos> or something missing in your browser
<Kilos> plugins or addons or something
<Kilos> oh rio_zenta try downloading a song and playing it locally
<rio_zenta> I'm updating my audio driver
<rio_zenta> *fingers crossed
<superfly> ucounts is yet another scam
<Kilos> good luck
<superfly> "pay RX per month and save!"
<superfly> yeah right, pay to save?
<Kilos> lol, i just like the add superfly 
<rio_zenta> I did a calculation on all that ebucks/ucounts stuff. technically, the bank is milking people for those ebucks rewards
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> its all about making more money
<theblazehen_> Truck simulator is fun...
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: have you heard of perceived saving?
<Kilos> nope superfly 
<Kilos> virtual saving hehe
<superfly> Kilos: "Normal price R200, now R150, you save R50!"
<Kilos> imaginary
<superfly> Kilos: no, you actually spent R150.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> making money is serious business
<magespawn> which means you are out R150 and did not save diddly
<magespawn> and the free saving
<magespawn> as in buy x and get x free
<magespawn> not free but included
<Kilos> ya i see that but didnt know it actually had a name
<Kilos> perceived saving
<Kilos> im sure that catches 95 % of peeps
<rio_zenta> saving is basically a way for you to gauge how big their markups are. clothing stores are great for this
<magespawn> yup Edgars works on about 400%
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-23
<Squirm> mooooooorning
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn ThatGraemeGuy Squirm gremble inetpro Private_User theblazehen_ nuvolari charl and the lurkers
<Squirm> Hey
<Squirm> you're in late Kilos - shame on you
<theblazehen_> Hi Kilos, Squirm
<Squirm> hey theblazehen_
<Kilos> hee hee ya sorry i been working on elementary drive
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<theblazehen_> hi ThatGraemeGuy
 * Kilos thinks it better to play with other drives with them in the usb ext adapter
<Kilos> dont you peeps greet each other if im not here
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> oh and i nearly broke this kde with an upgrade that hung
<Kilos> yay for ctrl+alt+F3 and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gremble> Good morning errywan
<gremble> Hanged, hung is having a large dick :o
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you twit
<Kilos> do you tweet as well?
<gremble> I do.
<gremble> Mostly mathematics though
<gremble> :P
<gremble> So it is not like anyone reads it
<Kilos> to use hung as you say it must have is in front of it
<gremble> Twitter is like shouting into a crowded room where no one cares
<Kilos> do you darem follow @ubuntuza
<gremble> I was just being rude
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> Why would I? I am here practically everyday and on the mailinglist
<Kilos> why not??
<Kilos> because it has min followers and we lonely
<gremble> I follow you here. 
<Kilos> only 2 peeps can tweet there and its only ubuntu-za related stuff that gets tweeted
<gremble> Like the stuff that I read here and in the mailinglist?
<Kilos> no it has more flavour
<gremble> :/ My milk is sour
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Why is the ubuntu-za.org site linked in the twitter? It makes is look fairly dead if it was last updated in 2010
<gremble> If any of you run git in windoze or mac, update dat shit
<Kilos> it is being moved to the new place
<Kilos> using
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> nikola
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi neelsie
<Kilos> gremble: last post there was Submitted by maiatoday on Mon, 10/14/2013 - 11:07
<Kilos> so we only been slack for a year
<gremble> Ya, I saw that I read the date wrong
<gremble> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<Kilos> inetpro: you here?
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> \o/ crackling sound issue no more 1!!!111 :D
<gremble> Did you end up replacing your ears?
<nlsthzn> no I reduced the mega hurts and dropped the bits :p
<Squirm> superfly: Tonight won't work either :/
<Squirm> I haven't finished what I needed to do last night, so yeah...
<Squirm> sorry
<Squirm> Maybe in the new year...
<Kilos> eish
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Squirm, nlsthzn, gremble 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> sjoe major job
<Kilos> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/steak-tartare-recipe.html
<Kilos> bbl
<theblazehen_> wb Kilos
<charl> second last work day
<Kilos> ty 
<charl> where is the pictures i want foodporn
<charl> don't give me a recipe i want to see it :D
<charl> hi theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> hi charl
<charl> how are you doing
<charl> how's the job search going
<theblazehen_> Only really gonna search year after next
<theblazehen_> last year of school next year
<theblazehen_> I'm doing well, and you?
<charl> good, good
<charl> yeah the job market changes so quickly don't run things ahead
<charl> you have the rest of your life to work...
<charl> you are doomed my friend :)
<charl> when you get your first job though, that is when your real education will start
<theblazehen_> yeah..
<theblazehen_> I don't like being doomed :(
<charl> don't worry we are all doomed
<theblazehen_> heh
<charl> except the lucky few who don't need to work
<theblazehen_> yeah
<charl> who are on social services pension
<charl> but for the rest we have to work till we drop
<theblazehen_> yep :/
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> and now with the pension schemes that will most likely go through the floor we will work until we are 80
<theblazehen_> yeah :(
<inetpro> good morning 
<theblazehen_> Guess you just have to enjoy your job then..
<charl> yes well at least i (mostly) enjoy work
<charl> so that's not too bad for me
<theblazehen_> hi inetpro
<charl> hi inetpro 
<theblazehen_> yeah
<theblazehen_> I guess you could always kill yourself if it sucks too bad.. As long as you don't have any family
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> you just made it pro
<charl> lol theblazehen_ that is well.. uh.. positivist :D
<theblazehen_> charl: haaha....
<theblazehen_> But yeah, honestly, I think I will always try and keep that option open...
<theblazehen_> After all, they do say "life sucks, and then you die" for a reson
<theblazehen_> reason*
<charl> lol
<Kilos> dont talk like that man
<Kilos> sewerage pipe is a bad way out
<charl> people also say life is a b*tch, i say, make life your b*tch :P
<Kilos> and very few have the guts to do it
<theblazehen_> charl: haha
<theblazehen_> Kilos: yeah, I'm too chicken :( 
<theblazehen_> At least for the painful methods
<Kilos> everyone is theblazehen_ 
<Kilos> all are painful
<theblazehen_> not really eating a shotgun!
<Kilos> hahaha some peeps have survived that
<Kilos> ask them what happens if your aim aint 100%
<theblazehen_> only 0.3% survive. Odds are good enough
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen_> According to the methods file anyway
<Kilos> better to live and go whichever way you are comfy with
<theblazehen_> Yeah
<Kilos> life is never very easy, enjoy your young years, it gets tougher all the time
<Kilos> and study lots
<gremble> If you fail at everything, even suicide by shotgun, what is left?
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> blood sweat and tears
<gremble> The Pirate Bay opensources their code
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> gremble: you havent seen my baby?
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zartVqbOY-Y
<Kilos> you too new to know the history
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<gremble> Your baby? You have an australian child?
<Kilos> yeah
<gremble> You should have shared much earlier. Can I take her for coffee sometime? :P
<Kilos> haha you can almost call her auntie
<Kilos> i must actually try and replace my deleted blog
<gremble> No? She is 27
<Kilos> that was some years ago
<Kilos> born 85
<gremble> 29 Then
<gremble> I wasn't that far off
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, gremble 
<Kilos> gaanit nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed ook dankie seun
<gremble> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> ha the splits got you all
<nlsthzn> not me :p
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> I made a post.. this time with no math :P http://grump.xyz
<Kilos> haha gremble im glad you understand what you say
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Haha
<Kilos> no wonder you dont have many blog followers
<Kilos> most peeps only understand english
<gremble> That is english
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> big storm here now
<Kilos> and raining
<Kilos> oi!
<gremble> oi
<Kilos> poured down
<Kilos> ai! mage still sukkeling
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you winning with that thing?
<Kilos> hellooooo
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i talk to the trees, but they dont listen either
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> was having dinner and watching a movie while falling asleep :p
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ugh! hate it. when I sit up I want to fall asleep, when I go to bed, my mind is all over the place :'(
<nuvolari> oh hi nlsthzn, oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> will be back later... got to purge this OS X from my system :p
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> good luck
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> making you mad nlsthzn ??
<Kilos> go back to kde man
<Kilos> nuvolari: jy kry te min oefening
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<SDCDev> hey kilos
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<theblazehen_> hi charl SDCDev
<SDCDev> hi hi
<superfly> Squirm: not a problem. today ran away from me, so it wasn't going to work for me either. maybe in the new year then?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<charl> hi Kilos, theblazehen_, superfly, superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi charl
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> hi SDCDev i mean, sorry, tabbed too fast
<Kilos> superfly: just tell me what you did with the nikola thing please
<Kilos> you didnt move our site did you
<Kilos> the address is still the same, 
<Kilos> can you just post there that you making changes
<Kilos> then last post wont be 2013
<Kilos> i cant find how to post there. i been gone too long
<Kilos> inetpro: you can also explain
<nuvolari> te min oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> joh, ek was voor die 2de week in September nog nooit so aktief soos ek nou is nie
<Kilos> ja man jy moet moeg wees as jy wil gaan slaap
<nuvolari> 2x 'n week oeffen ek
<Kilos> dit kan net help vir twee aande se slaap
<nuvolari> dit is waar
<nuvolari> ek het so rukkie terug werk nagmerries gekry, ek moes myself uitput om ordentlik te slaap
<nuvolari> ek gaan nou probeer slaap oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> dink dat die koffie wat ek vroer gehad het dalk 'n probleem kan wees
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<nuvolari> dit was 'n dom stap gewees :P
<nuvolari> maar sal sien, dalk, net dalk kan ek slaap
<nuvolari> ek weet nie of dit werk worries is of wat nie
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> ek voel dat dit stupid was om nie verlof te vat nie
<nuvolari> want dit is 'n grafplaas by die werk
<Kilos> probeer jou kop skoon kry man
<nuvolari> daar was vandag net 4 mense gewees
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> en in die middag laat was dit net ek
<nuvolari> more vat die meeste mense halfdag
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, hi Kilos, everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> and also
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye Kilos, everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> bye
<Kilos> sleep tight
<nuvolari> ok, I'm out now, for real
<ThatGraemeGuy> kids are sleeping over at the cousins' house
<nuvolari> good night :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> peace and quiet, woop woop!
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> night! :)
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<charl> night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-24
<bduk1> Morning morning
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ Squirm nuvolari and others
<theblazehen_> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> happy humpday
<nuvolari> wednesday is humpday right?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive never heard of hump day
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi bdgrem
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos
 * Kilos starting to revive my blog, but dont know whats been lost
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<nuvolari> Maaz: google humpday
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Humpday - In Theatres July 10th" http://www.humpdayfilm.com/ :: "Urban Dictionary: hump day" http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hump+day :: "Hump Day : theCHIVE" http://thechive.com/category/girls/hump-day-girls/ :: "Humpday (2009) - IMDb" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1334537/ :: "hump day - Wiktionary" http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hump_day
<Maaz> :: "Humpday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humpday :: "W…
<nuvolari> Maaz: define humpday
<Maaz> nuvolari: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hump_day
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> The term alludes to the fact that Wednesday is the middle of the work week, meaning that one has made it "over the hump" towards the weekend.
<gremble> Oh. I usually just humped
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> hi spinza Cantide 
<theblazehen_> Today's quiet...
<Kilos> yeah, 
 * Kilos watching the first in a new series, the lottery
<theblazehen_> Is it good?
<Kilos> so far yes is about peeps becoming infertile
<Kilos> and then politics is involved of course
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> looks like quite a storm in town
<Kilos> not here yet but i hear the thunder
<Kilos> haha sun still shining here
<Cantide> i miss thunder storms
<Cantide> .-.
<Kilos> aw
<Cantide> it's okay ^^
<Cantide> i get to enjoy snow
<Kilos> eeeek
<Cantide> :o
<Kilos> that cold whet white stuff
<Kilos> wet
<Cantide> it's lovely
<Cantide> it's not wet unless it's warm
<Cantide> if it's cold enough, it stays dry
<Cantide> i will show you some pics i took :) hold on :)
<Kilos> go walk in it in your socks and tell me they dont get wet
<Kilos> i know snow
<Kilos> it sucks 
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i would not walk in it in my socks :D
<Cantide> Kilos, http://imgur.com/abdlTs4,KwZJG2N,B3RqOYp,3otu3ne#2
<Cantide> there are 4 pics
<Cantide> i went there 2 weeks ago :) such a nice trip
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> too cool
<Kilos> i stay here rather
<Cantide> it's fine if you're appropriately dressed
<Cantide> it's only minus 2 today - feels warm lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> it was minus 12 the other morning
<Cantide> i think my face nearly froze off ._.
<Kilos> 31°c here, thats warm
<Cantide> eish
<Kilos> i think you raun has been frozen
<Cantide> summers here are hot, too
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> brain?
<Kilos> brain
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> cooked in summer, frozen in winter
<Cantide> a pity autumn and spring are only about 2 months each
<Cantide> ._.
<Kilos> grumbles
<Kilos> gremble: too
<Kilos> you got some time
<gremble>  Skinner jy oor my Kilos ?
<Kilos> nee man i wanted to share my first blog with you
<Kilos> when i was still a real beginner here
<gremble> Give me a link :o
<Kilos> i found whats left of my blog on an external
<Kilos> you ask maaz for it
<Kilos> Maaz: kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> i will have to check up with the pro as to what is missing
<Kilos> the name was taras idea
<gremble> Ah ok
<gremble> Nice write-up 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> as i get it there you will see why i live here on ubuntu-za
<Kilos> that pic that shows is taras mom
<Kilos> only part of the blog that didnt get deleted
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, alo :)
<nlsthzn> I am using your fave IRC client now btw ;)
<gremble> What is that? mIRC?
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> I was using mirc until I had to pay...
<Kilos> konversation
<nlsthzn> I did actually pay for an xchat license
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I don't mind supporting devs that make software I use
<nlsthzn> pity they stopped work on it >.<
<gremble> You can get hexchat for free?
<Kilos> nlsthzn: ami do they have christmas there?
<gremble> I like irrsi and weechat :O
<Kilos> ya hexchat in repos
<nlsthzn> sure I know :)
<nlsthzn> yes there is xmas here... not a holiday though
<gremble> Where is "here"?
<Kilos> uae
<gremble> Ah ok
<nlsthzn> grrr... early xmas present from my ISP it seems, no more torrent for you >.>
<nlsthzn> frrrr
<Kilos> lol he comes here for hols too visit family
<nlsthzn> grrr
<Kilos> ow
<Kilos> i enjoy the big bang theory
<Kilos> buncha twits
<nlsthzn> yup love the show (but suspect I am two or three seasons behind again >.<
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> so who got the xmas spirit yet?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> nlsthzn: and what OS?
<Kilos> unity?
<Kilos> or windows haha
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> kubuntu
<gremble> Done with your hackintosh experiment?
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi oom Kilos, nlsthzn, gremble 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> hiya
<gremble> Hey nuvolari 
<gremble> Briquettes burn so much hotter than wood
 * gremble sighs
<nlsthzn> yup I played with OSX and it is much better than I imagined
<nlsthzn> walled garden but stable 
<gremble> I am thinking about going the *BSD route
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Hmm?
<Kilos> you okes that are never happy
<Kilos> if you like playing and going raw then get tinycorelinux
<gremble> I would rather do Linux from scratch for that
<Kilos> if i had cable internet i would
<Kilos> tiny is quite lekker
<Kilos> only you need cable to make 3g work
<Kilos> it might work with a 3g router i didnt think of that
<Kilos> used iptables here to get it going on another pc
<gremble> if you have two PC's you can have the 3g modem on the one and then just connect with a lan cable between the two
<Kilos> thats what i did but needed lots of help to get iptables to work
<Kilos> the sharing thing wasnt easy a few releases back
<gremble> You don't need iptables to do it
<gremble> It should work out of the box
<gremble> That is what I did before we had internet at the house
<Kilos> it didnt
<Kilos> ask the fly he helped me
<Kilos> was a major job
<Kilos> might have been with 10.10
<Kilos> and old pcs
<gremble> That is odd
<Kilos> ya all my stuff was odd, battled with everything hehe hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> now everything just works
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Kilos> had to use funny commands like
<Kilos> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> and many more
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<Kilos> merry Christmas to those i dont see tomorrow
<nuvolari> o/ night oom
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-25
<theblazehen_> Merry Christmas !
<magespawn> good morning and merry christmas to all
<gremble> Good morning and the same to you
<magespawn> gremble do you have kids?
<gremble> Oh god no. And I hope to never have them. These dogs had me up at 05:30. If that is any indication of how it would be to have kids I would rather skip on the occasion
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> smart though, kids are a little more complex
<gremble> Nope. My perfect housemate is a tarantula and a pretty girl that leaves in the morning
<gremble> I got a Mexican Red knee yesterday. Brachypelma Smithi. Some couple odd months after my 17 year old Mexican Curly Hair died
<magespawn> well that will keep a lot of girls that will keep away
<gremble> :P
<gremble> That and the fact that I like mathematics seems to thin out the crowd
<magespawn> that changes as you get older, sometimes
<magespawn> my kids got basic tablets for christmas so i am busy looking up how to keep them safe etc online
<gremble> There is probably a bunch of android apps for that. 3G or wifi only?
<magespawn> 3G
<magespawn> i am sure there are, apparently you can only get a google account if you are over 13
<gremble> It would be nice of you could edit the hosts file on the tablets :P 
<magespawn> i have a google apps domain though that i can set them up with, just reading the T&C
<magespawn> there are anti-virus/security apps that allow you to block adult content
<gremble> I wanted books for christmas. I hope I get some
<gremble> :<
<magespawn> books are always good
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn gremble magespawn and others
<Kilos> merry Christmas to you all
<Kilos> and you tumbleweed 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos. Merry Christmas to you too
<Kilos> and theblazehen_ 
<gremble> Multitools are so nice, it is just a shame that they're so clunky.
<gremble> I got a leatherman Wave while I was working in theatre and it is so nice to have around, but it is so heavy haha
<Kilos> whats a multitool?
<magespawn> like a swiss army knife Kilos, merry christmas
<gremble> http://www.jazebra.com/images/product-shots/leatherman/leatherman-wave-01-800x600.jpg
<Kilos> oh them ya i agree
<Kilos> lol was just gonna say leatherman
<Kilos> they not cheap either, but very handy to carry around
<magespawn> gotta go find a plug, battery dying
<Kilos> oi already
<gremble> Ya, had it on my belt practically everyday for 4 years. Now it sits in my glovebox because I don't wear the right pants and I would look silly with it on my belt in a math class :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you need reinforced pockets too
<bmg505> good morning
<Kilos> hi there bmg505 
<bmg505> I have warn a multi tool for the past 25 years and for the last 5 a torch as well. My kit is strapped to my moonbag/fannybag which carries my model 20 Glock, so I do not really care about looks
<Kilos> lol
<bmg505> grrr *wprn
<bmg505> ffs worn
<bmg505> going back to bed
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> bmg505: showing your age there lol
<Kilos> hahaha was thinking the same thing
<nlsthzn> merry xmas all
<Kilos> christmas lunch of dates and camel steaks
<Kilos> dont get fat nlsthzn 
 * Kilos ducks
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> nope only good old south african food today :p
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> Kilos: what are you doing today? fanily coming over
<Kilos> nope im all alone magespawn sis gone to namibia to her dughter for a month
<Kilos> and ian got his mom there in rustenburg for kinda last christmas for a long time
<Kilos> then she goes to the uk
<Kilos> so major peace and quiet here
<Kilos> but they all been on pidgin and whatsapp
<magespawn> well piece and quite is good
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> im washing carpets
<bmg505> I am not that old, in a weeks time I'm kinda old
<bmg505> I fixed the darn roof this morning, had a waterfall leak and we discovered it in yesterday's storm :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha so in a weeks time you are how old bmg505 ?
<magespawn> later all family calls
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> merry christmas !!
<Kilos> ty, you too
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Did you have a nice christmas dinner?
<Kilos> lol i pigged out again on watermelon
<Kilos> and some baked apples
<Kilos> and you?
<Kilos> oh and curry for supper
<gremble> Braaied for the family
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> im too lazy to braai for me
<Kilos> slept most of the avy
<Kilos> aw missed him
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> me not all , me Kilos
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> brb just going to switch machines
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty 
<gremble> Salut
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<Kilos> cocooncrash_: tumbleweed compliments of the season to you
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you too
<gremble> Anyone know where I can get information on the various F/OSS licences in English. My brain is not prepared to deal with the lawyer speak
<gremble> :/ Found out what I want. GPL prevents me from using the library in a non-gpl work :/
<gremble> I don't think I am a fan
<theblazehen_> gremble: yeah, I prefer the BSD licence. LGPL will let you
<gremble> I like MIT
<gremble> The library I want is GPLv3
<theblazehen_> ah. TL;DR?
<gremble> https://tldrlegal.com/license/mit-license
<theblazehen_> TIL, ty
<gremble> MIT license propagates I think while the BSD doesn't
<theblazehen_> ah
<gremble> Can't sell my MIT work, but you can sell the BSD work
<gremble> Or w/e
<gremble> Now I have to decide.. Code a natural language processor or go eat apple pie and ferment
<gremble> :/
<smile> hi :D
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi smile 
<gremble> Hey smile 
<gremble> Hey charl 
<charl> hi gremble 
<charl> how are you this evening
<smile> hi charl and gremble :)
<smile> 'n geseende kersfees, charl ;)
<gremble> I am well thanks and yourself?
<charl> prettige feestdagen smile !
<charl> gremble: good, good!
<smile> dankie :)
<charl> it's christmas after all :P
<smile> my shoulder does not care, charl :p still hurts :P
<charl> how so? something happened?
<smile> I fell onto the tram rails two weeks ago
<charl> oh no!! were you cycling?
<smile> I was :P
<charl> ah metal... it's hard :(
<smile> and it was wet because it had just rained :p
<gremble> Did the tram drive over you?
<charl> yes and it was raining cats and dogs the last two weeks ...
<gremble> It would be a shame if your dead now
<smile> gremble: no, because I was on the other side :) but I saw the tram pretty close
<gremble> How terrifying would it not be if it actually did start raining cats and dogs
<charl> yeah slipping and falling can happen to easy when you're on the bicycle
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<smile> I'm not dead yet, Kilos 
<Kilos> where you been lad?
<smile> on the ground on the tram rails :P
<Kilos> for so long
<Kilos> whenm last were you here?
<Kilos> grrr
<smile> well actually I have some free days to study :P
<smile> so no vakantie :(
<smile> stupid exams :p
<Kilos> oh well thats life so give it your best
<smile> I am not at my best, so I can not give my best :P
<Kilos> you sick?
<Kilos> you chase too many girls man
<smile> Kilos: I only have one :D
<smile> me hurts everywhere :p
<Kilos> the same one still?
<smile> yeah ;)
<Kilos> good
<smile> big fish :P
<Kilos> hehehe
<charl> nice girls are precious, look after her :)
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> the only thing that bothers me is slowness :p
<smile> in everything :P
<Kilos> slowness in what
<Kilos> lol
<smile> ;)
<charl> het regent oude wijven
<smile> getting ready, etc
<Kilos> you want to get old too quick man
<charl> that was the expression i was looking for
<charl> real belgian expression :P
<smile> het regent dat het giet :P
<smile> so what have you been up to, Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> breaking things as usual 
<Kilos> zeroed the wrong drive
<theblazehen_> Kilos: ouch
<charl> hi theblazehen_ :)
<theblazehen_> hey charl!
<Kilos> ya very
<Kilos> oh and we got re-verified as an official ubuntu loco again
<smile> nice ;)
<smile> Kilos: that's with dd? :(
<Kilos> in the new year i am going to try become a member
<Kilos> ya that dd thing
<smile> :/
<smile> that hurts :(
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> i struggled with recovering because drive is too big
<theblazehen_> Kilos: you won't get anything...
<Kilos> recovered 74500 files but most are numbered files
<smile> Kilos: that sucks :(
<Kilos> lol it will teach me to concentrate next time
<Kilos> and im starting to revive my blog that i deleted
<smile> Kilos: :D
<smile> nice
<Kilos> what have you been doing
<smile> programming on WikiList, fixing Wikipedia up (reached zero dead reported links), random stuff, clean up my bookmarks (not fully done), learning for school and keeping my friends & girlfriend happy
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen_> smile: lotsa work...
<smile> meanwhile bash programming, torios documentation fixes, updating & fixing my manjaro system :D
<Kilos> make studies a priority
<smile> Kilos: never
<smile> :p
<Kilos> you must man its your whole future
<smile> I learned to do github pull requests :D
<smile> and merges :D
<Kilos> i forget now, how good is your python?
<smile> non existing :p
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> I don't eat snakes
<smile> :p
<Kilos> have you met gremble 
<Kilos> he is our maths boff
<theblazehen_> smile: you try rust?
<smile> theblazehen_: I'm following it :) http://phoronix.com ;)
<theblazehen_> smile: nice
<smile> Kilos: I have met him in a second :p
<smile> theblazehen_: do you use a feed aggregator like http://theoldreader.com ? :p
<Kilos> in a second?
<theblazehen_> smile: not yet. Any recommendation for a self hosted one?
<smile> a moment ago, I mean, Kilos 
<Kilos> oh i missed that
<smile> theblazehen_: yeah, sure. lemme have a look, I buried an interesting article about that somewhere in my bookmarks :)
<theblazehen_> smile: thanks :)
<Kilos> theblazehen_: you two are about the same age
<smile> theblazehen_: this is a lot like theoldreader.com, which I use: http://lifehacker.com/5992404/how-to-build-your-own-syncing-rss-reader-with-tiny-tiny-rss-and-kick-google-reader-to-the-curb
<theblazehen_> Kilos: me and smile?
<theblazehen_> smile: ty
<Kilos> yeah
<smile> 19 :D
<smile> and a half :D
<Kilos> hehehe
<theblazehen_> ah
<smile> are you coming over to Belgium? ;)
<theblazehen_> smile: doubt it?
<smile> free wifi @ my house :P
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Right, everyone, party at smile's place
<Kilos> theblazehen_: has good internet
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> It is only a 177h drive I think
<gremble> We can take turns
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazehen_> hah
<Kilos> its too far man
<theblazehen_> I'll just wait for telkom...
<gremble> pish-posh. Who doesn't like a roadtrip through the centre of Africa?
<smile> let's prove it :) over my 5GHz wifi: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4011057095 (up sucks, down is good :D )
<charl> nonono
<theblazehen_> smile: nice..
<charl> only 30mbps?!
<gremble> That is pretty nice
<smile> that signal comes over copper to my house ;) (5 km)
 * theblazehen_ is considering joining a WUG..
<Kilos> thats good
<gremble> Speedtest uses flash
<charl> smile: are you still on dsl?
<gremble> I don't install crapware D:
<theblazehen_> gremble: yeah
<theblazehen_> I wget the cachefly test files to test
<theblazehen_> but wont test up :/
<charl> i can't use speed test either, no flash here too
<smile> charl: yes :) on a cheap plan :D
<smile> gremble: okay, let's install gnash ;)
<charl> smile: ah yeah dsl is slow :( i'm still on cable but am waiting for ftth
<Kilos> theblazehen_: ptawug are helpful, but the hardware is over 1.5k
<theblazehen_> Kilos: yeah :/
<smile> charl: :) maybe in 2015
<theblazehen_> And my Line of sight kinda sucks..
<theblazehen_> Need stuff for a tower :(
<smile> theblazehen_: get new lenses ;)
<Kilos> eish same as me
<charl> smile: perhaps... i live in city central and will probably be last of all to get ftth
<theblazehen_> smile: haaa... haa..
<smile> satellites are good for a line of sight, too ;)
<theblazehen_> smile: that ping though
<smile> charl: :(
<smile> theblazehen_: true fact
<smile> This year I started of with Manjaro Linux, Xfce edition :p Now I'm running Manjaro Linux with Openbox :D
<theblazehen_> smile: now switch to antergos :)
<theblazehen_> Or plain arch
<gremble> ^
<gremble> Arch with i3 or openbox
<gremble> <3
 * theblazehen_ is on i3 right now
 * gremble notices that we are in an ubuntu sub
<smile> plain arch would be cool, but I don't have the time to change again :)
<charl> does arch have an installer yet?
<theblazehen_> I don't like the multi monitor support :(
<gremble> There are some installer scripts smile 
<theblazehen_> smile: I can do it in an hour with the packages needed on a NAS
<gremble> But there will never be an official one
<theblazehen_> gremble: there used to be..
<charl> arch is very spartan to me
<smile> gremble: unmaintained
<theblazehen_> charl: Have you tried it?
<charl> theblazehen_: i have...
<smile> gremble: what? ubuntu? ;)
<theblazehen_> ah
<charl> arch: "this is sparta !!!!!" :D
<theblazehen_> lol
<theblazehen_> I find it way easier than ubuntu etc
<smile> I need many development packages so it takes a while, theblazehen_ :p Android SDK & tools takes an hour already :o
<theblazehen_> smile: yeah.. But that's in the AUR
<smile> (or not) :p
<theblazehen_> maybe do it in a chroot, then get it running for real once it works well in a chroot?
<smile> Viewnior is really cool ;) I can build it faster than fetch it from the internet :P
<theblazehen_> smile: TL;DR?
<smile> theblazehen_: maybe :)
<smile> theblazehen_: I mean, Viewnior builds fast
<smile> that's an image viewer written in plain C
<theblazehen_> ah
<gremble> Gimp can save images as C headers
<gremble> :o
<theblazehen_> linux builds slow..
<smile> :o :o :o
<theblazehen_> gremble: I saw
<smile> theblazehen_: yes, that are you gonna do about it? :o:
<smile> :o
<smile> * what
<theblazehen_> smile: I did it before, like 2 years ago.. Fuck GMA3600
<smile> fuck core i7 4700mq :P
<theblazehen_> And fuck a netbook with 2 GB of RAM, GMA3600, 5400 RPM as a main pc
<theblazehen_> 1.6 GHz atom
<theblazehen_> smile: How bad?
<smile> theblazehen_: over an hour :(
<gremble> BSD is not much faster
<smile> I compiled LibreOffice once.. three hours :o
<theblazehen_> smile: hah.. I start before I go to bed, depending on how long i sleep, may be done in the morning
<charl> compiling is bad enough but then you start with dependencies
<smile> charl: ;)
<theblazehen_> charl: yeah...
<theblazehen_> Some games in the AUR :(
<charl> that was what really got to me, those dependencies
<gremble> Dem circular dependecies
<charl> and dependencies of dependencies
<theblazehen_> Also: Never go full gentoo
<smile> theblazehen_: FlightGear segfaults :(
<theblazehen_> smile: gentoo?
<smile> aur ;)
<theblazehen_> it's in community or extra I thought?
<theblazehen_> In one of the main repos
<theblazehen_> or was it a -git?
<smile> Stable I think.. 
 * smile fires up pacman
<theblazehen_> ah
<smile> community :)
<theblazehen_> nailed it!
<smile> yeah :p
<smile> I run open source Intel, maybe because of that
<theblazehen_> me too. 
<smile> I have no nvidia drivers installed in a move to keep my power needs low :p
<theblazehen_> busy loading it up here now
<theblazehen_> how long can it load on a SSD?
<smile> hours :p if the SSD is almost dead
<smile> ;)
<theblazehen_> runs here fine
<theblazehen_> HD5600
<theblazehen_> 4600*
<smile> HD4600 too :p
<smile> I didn't upgrade mesa/xorg yet
<smile> Too risky in exam period ;)
<theblazehen_> ah
<smile> I fucked it up once ;)
<smile> And I need mono 3.4
<theblazehen_> What's the worst a -Syu can do? ;)
<smile> nothing.
<smile> that's the worst :p
<smile> when there are no updates ;)
<theblazehen_> I didn't -Syu last 2 days yet :(
<gremble> You're not supposed to update daily >.>
<gremble> Laptops are incredibly expensive :/ 
<smile> gremble: that's why he does it 2-daily ;)
<theblazehen_> gremble: you're not?
<theblazehen_> haha yeah smile!
<gremble> I update once every week, sometimes every second week
<gremble> That way, if they break something they have time to fix it before I get it
<theblazehen_> gremble: Get on my level!
<theblazehen_> lol
<theblazehen_> They do!
<theblazehen_> Just don't use [testing]
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen_> I don't like how wine handles games :(
<smile> wine generally sucks :p
<theblazehen_> Much better than putting a windows partition on disk
<smile> windirstat, pazera free audio extractor and office 2007 run on it :p but paint doesn't :(
<theblazehen_> only 64 GB space total
<smile> I want paint! :D
<theblazehen_> smile: mtPaint
<smile> no
<smile> :p
<theblazehen_> also: ncdu
<smile> I know ncdu :p
<theblazehen_> smile: which paint? The new or old one?
<smile> doesnt matter :p paint is paint :p
<smile> pinta is very close, but has major bugs
<theblazehen_> yeah, I get that. 
<theblazehen_> Looking for something like paint.net
<gremble> Windows 8.1 doesn't have paint
<gremble> Or not that I could find
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<theblazehen_> it doesn't?!
<theblazehen_> night Kilos
<gremble> night Kilos 
<smile> WIN+R => mspaint => run :D
<smile> ;)
<smile> night Kilos 
<smile> I use GIMP for my occasional crop needs :p but drawing rectangles the easy way would be nice.
<gremble> inkscape 
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen_> smile: I thought it had paint, then I thought I must be going crazy or something..
<smile> I use that too, but inkscape for simple art is overkil :p
<smile> mspaint is the way to run it :)
<theblazehen_> smile: Always do that. winword too
<smile> ;)
<smile> mspaint is even available on windows rt
<theblazehen_> smile: that reminded me of the story why pinball isn't available on 64 bit..
<smile> because Microsoft programmers suck at it :P
<smile> ;)
<gremble> At paintball or 64bit?
<gremble> pinball*
<smile> both :D
<gremble> I don't know if we can evaluate their paintball abilities 
<smile> I'm leaving :) good night ;)
<gremble> Cheers smile 
<charl> night sim
<charl> *smile :)
<theblazehen_> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/12/18/10378851.aspx here we go!
<charl> i'm off too
<charl> have a good evening all
<gremble> toodle-doo
 * inetpro *
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-26
<Kilos> hi magespawn gremble theblazehen_  and other lurkers
<magespawn> good morning Kilos
<Squirm> hey folks
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Merry Christmas to all for yesterday
<Kilos> ty lad and the same for you, hope you had a good time
<Kilos> at least no work
<Squirm> Yeah, flying back to Cape Town on Sunday, work on Monday, then kind of... off, but "on-call" for the rest of the week
<Squirm> I should be at work, but I'm taking leave to spend time with the gf
<Squirm> But because I should be at work, I can't really go anywhere
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> good to spend time with gf, it is boxing day after all
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<magespawn> o/ Squirm gremble 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> Did you get your kids' tablets working?
<Squirm> Kilos: next week
<Squirm> hey gremble, magespawn
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> gremble yup they happily playing away
<gremble> Coolio
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<gremble> I think I can get used to haskell :o
<Kilos> gremble: how solid do you sleep
<Kilos> did you hear the big storm at 1.30 this morning
<gremble> I was on the other side of the mountain
<gremble> I was awake when I saw it
<gremble> thogh
<gremble> though*
<Kilos> sjoe, the big bangs woke me
<Kilos> wb magespawn what happened
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> voda hopper
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> house our korean
<Kilos> hows
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> ich weiss nicht
<Cantide> my first class is on Jan 5 :p
<Cantide> 괜찮아요
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> you learning german too
<Cantide> my dad's first language is German
<Cantide> i'm terrible at it though :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so what are you actually,  a teacher or lecturer or what?
<Cantide> teacher :p
<Cantide> more like a private tutor
<Cantide> that teaches students 1:1
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> and you still working with IT stuff?
<Kilos> and ubuntu
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> not so much
<Cantide> but i do some English editing for a software development company
<Cantide> just using Ubuntu to program some arduinos these days
<Cantide> and for personal use
<Cantide> i'm gonna sleep! good night!
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> hello charl 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi charl wb magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<magespawn> ty busy working through the mysql tutorial
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<charl> :)
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> magespawn: learning mysql ?
<magespawn> yup that is the idea
<magespawn> i bought a book called 'A Guide to SQL', but all the database info that is available for download for the exercises is for Access
<magespawn> so i thought it would be a good exercise to create them all myself anyways
<Kilos> sjoe i have a fat book magespawn called mastering sql
<Kilos> 845 pages
<Kilos> written by Martin Gruber
<Kilos> i got books ill never understand, can share them
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> magespawn: run mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> see if it helps you stay online
<magespawn> nah i just had to change my connection, tablets are running out of a data
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> yup the pdf manual from the mysql website is 3868 pages, single side so halve that for a book
<magespawn> 1934
<magespawn> still a nice long read
<Kilos> if you interested i can post you this one in the new year
<Kilos> or someone can fetch
<Kilos> hmm... chanserv also decided to have a short break
<magespawn> maybe it ran out of data too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> this book is old. my niece used it at tech
<Kilos> has stuff changed
<magespawn> i do not think that much but i do not know
<magespawn> this is my first look at it
<Kilos> at todays prices for books it must cost spanne
<magespawn> computer books are always expensive
<Kilos> well if you get into it , this one is yours
<charl> i have never purchased a computer book in my entire life
<charl> i learn everything online by reading official manuals, googling, asking around and figuring stuff out for myself
<charl> i find that mostly computer books give you a very limited view of the software
<charl> the view of the author
<charl> most examples in computer books can also be done much better and you can learn much more from the official manual
<charl> when you raed many java books for example they learn you blatant bad practices and give you terrible and often ridiculous examples
<magespawn> i have a few, i still like to read from paper
<charl> what about e-paper magespawn ?
<charl> i had a kindle for a while but i hated it
<charl> the e-paper was great to read from though
<charl> but the rest of the device just sucked
<magespawn> when i get a kindle or gobii that would be awesome
<charl> gobii? never heard of that before
<charl> you should ask richard stallman what he thinks of a kindle
<magespawn> i am trying to sort out a hoteldruid install on my local machine, but i keep getting The requested URL /hoteldruid/ was not found on this server.
<charl> he said the name is a good name because you are setting fire to your books
<magespawn> charl: gobii is from kalahari.com
<charl> oh it's a smartphone?
<magespawn> they do smart phones and e-readers as well
<charl> ah
<charl> looks a bit like the wolfgang devices
<charl> cheap branded chinese-made devices
<charl> the aldi sells those here
<magespawn> they quality seems okay, i have played with a few
<charl> the big problem with the kindle is that they can remotely wipe data off your device
<magespawn> superfly said apparently they stopped doing that because of the backlash
<charl> it still doesn't change the fact that they have a permanent backdoor into your device
<charl> via the global umts network
<charl> afaik it is possible to just permanently run it in airplane mode though
<charl> so that the umts interface is disabled
<Kilos> hi samkelo welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<samkelo> 8ta kilos
<samkelo> hwzt?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<magespawn> i can reach the apache default config page just not the hoteldruid
<samkelo> good...
<samkelo> is there anyone here who uses Cinelerra?
<Kilos> very few peeps here at this time, what is that thing?
<samkelo> it's a non-linear video editing software for linux.... it's rted as one of the best , if not the best
<Kilos> aha
<samkelo> only the source code is released... The compiking and packaging (where applicable) is mainly done by the person who wants to install it,,,
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so you want to install it
<Kilos> from source
<samkelo> it's more suitable to 64-bit ... I have a 32-bit machine and needed assistance in installing it as I am running into errors here and there
<Kilos> charl: give a hand
<samkelo> yep... I have been trying to install i from its source
<samkelo> but to no avail
<samkelo> its not available on any of the ubuntu/debian repositories
<Kilos> There is a Cinelarra PPA-- Personal Package Archive-- for Ubuntu users
<Kilos> i looked here http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/693365-top-3-linux-video-editors
<samkelo> thanks.. I will try it out
<Kilos> Maaz: google Cinelarra PPA--  for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "cinelerra : “Cinelerra-CV” team - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa :: "Cinelerra" http://cinelerra.org/ :: "11.10 - How do I install cinelerra? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/68142/how-do-i-install-cinelerra :: "installation - Step to step how to install Cinelerra - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67164/step-to-step-how-to-install-cinelerra :: "Install Cinelerra Video Editor in Ubu…
<Kilos> look at the first link samkelo 
<Kilos> maybe this one is better
<Kilos> non-linear video editing software for linux
<Kilos> but the ppa should work
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<samkelo> thanks guys... i will give it a try 
<Kilos> oh this the paw one
<Kilos> yw samkelo 
<Kilos> you also welcome to visit here all the time
<charl> back
<charl> reading the log...
<charl> sorry i have no experience with cinerella myself, never even heard of it
<charl> i can only tell you what google can tell you :)
<Kilos> hehe i think the ppa will help him charl 
<magespawn> aha got it working, the file permissions were incorrect
<Kilos> eish magespawn them permissions cant drive one nuts
<Kilos> we gotta get rain tonight and tomorrow. temps are 19/23°c
<magespawn> indeed, espcially since it installs from the ubuntu software center, one would assume that it would work
<Kilos> yeah i hope so for his sake, installing from source drove me nuts
<Kilos> mosoons in malasia now
<Kilos> monsoons
<Kilos> ai! now i dunno if its now or old news
<Kilos> looks like old news
<Kilos> grrr
<afrodeity> merry xmas
<Kilos> ha afrodeity you still alive?
<Kilos> same to you ty
<afrodeity> very much so
<afrodeity> hi kilos
<afrodeity> tardis issues
<inetpro> good morning 
<Kilos> hi ho inetpro 
<charl> morning ?! :D
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> he is a crazy mixed up kid
<inetpro> uh, guess I lost the sense of time, sorry charl 
<charl> relax man it's the holidays :)
<charl> i only got up at around noon myself today so i'm no one to speak
<afrodeity> it is 2014?
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> have a good evening all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/users-lightbulb.html
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-27
<Kilos> hi bushtech welcome back
<Kilos> compliments of the season to you
<Kilos> hi Squirm theblazehen_ and others
<bushtech> Thanks Kilos, all the best to you too
<Kilos> where have you bee?
<Kilos> been
<bushtech> family matters, been in Natal for 5 weeks
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hope all is good
<bushtech> yep, sorted
<Kilos> morning gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! geeks are funny peeps
<Kilos> BitCo | Ultra-Highspeed Business Fibre Internet. 2Mbps – 1Gbps Fully Uncapped. Get your free quote today!
<Kilos> Top News	
<Kilos> Most pirated TV shows of 2014
<Kilos> Torrentfreak has released its annual "most pirated TV shows" list, which is topped by well-known titles
<Kilos> Biggest international tech stories of 2014
<Kilos> The e-commerce space has a new heavyweight challenger, while the world's biggest Internet company is starting to feel the heat in Europe – these are just a couple of the big stories to emerge in 2014.
<Kilos> I don't care that The Pirate Bay is down: co-founder
<Kilos> The Pirate Bay co-founder Peter Sunde said that The Pirate Bay had lost its soul, and that he does not care that the website was taken down
<Kilos> what soul can a site have?
<gremble> The same way that any enterprise can have a mission statement, an interpreted understanding what it is doing and why it is doing it
<Kilos> ok so what was lost
<Kilos> was it abused or no donations made
<gremble> PirateBay was apparently created for the dissemination of information, books, movies, etc
<gremble> But it turned more into an advertising platform with very dubious ads. Sunde did not like that
<Kilos> aha ty for the explanation
<gremble> It made the criminality of the enterprise more glamarous than the point of sharing like a massive library
<Kilos> ah that makes sense then
<Kilos> glamorous
<Kilos> our spelling bot is away
<Kilos> spell checker
<Kilos> at one time he had time to help everyone with spelling, then life took over
<Kilos> gremble: explain what is ibids prob with python3
<Kilos> is there no software that can fix that?
<Kilos> that backwards thing
<gremble> People like to see the "human-ness" in things that we make. They way some people refer to a car as a "she" or we say that the laptop has "died" etc
<gremble> #philosophyfortheday
<Kilos> backwards compatability
<Kilos> what is that?
<Kilos> i clicked it and it opened another channel hehe
<gremble> There was python 3 changed the way some of the parts of the python language works
<gremble> No there was, sorry
<gremble> Those changes are incompatible with the way that python 2.7 works
<gremble> Meaning 2.7 code can't run in 3 and 3 code can't run in 2.7
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> allmost
<Kilos> almost too
<magespawn> close enough for me 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> magespawn: why does your isp keep changing? router?
<magespawn> no it should not
<magespawn> maybe because i just connected without doing anything
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> i am connected through my phone, so it might be the signal, 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> you use tor hey?
<Kilos> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1sjg365
<Kilos> they were also attacked
<magespawn> sometimes
<Kilos> these crackers should be given hard labour
<Kilos> or maybe just shot and buried
<magespawn> there has also been some talk about being able to identify tor users if you control the node they exit through
<magespawn> i think the education is key
<Kilos> im really stupid i think, i have seen anything on the net id like to attack for the fun of it
<Kilos> havent
<Kilos> i dont understand that mentality
<Kilos> i can understand (but dont condone) bank robbers and other thieves
<Kilos> but what do crackers get out of it
<magespawn> the fun of being able to say that they have done something
<magespawn> or in is some cases they do it for money or to achieve some political goal
<Kilos> that maybe i can understand
<Kilos> the greed factor
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you this afternoon
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> good good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hehe hiya gremble 
<Kilos> thats a wave hey?
<gremble> Indeed
<gremble> It is raining so nicely here now
<theblazehen_> eff Android.. http://releases.sailfishos.org/sfa-ea/2014-07-18_SailfishOSHardwareAdaptationDevelopmentKit.pdf Challenge accepted!
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen_> gremble: you ever try sailfish OS?
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> Only heard about it
<theblazehen_> yeah. I really like the look of it.
<theblazehen_> I don't like the amount of "TODO" in the porting guide, however :(
<gremble> The problem is getting a phone that will play along
<theblazehen_> Seems like it uses cyanogenmod drivers
<theblazehen_> So as long as your phone runs CM10 it *should* work
<theblazehen_> hi bushtech
<magespawn> hi all
<theblazehen_> hi magespawn
<magespawn> they say sailfish is built om meego
<magespawn> i wonder if i can just load it straight on to the n900?
<theblazehen_> magespawn: They have builds for the Nexus 4
<theblazehen_> you hear about the neo900 project?
<theblazehen_> Newer hardware, same OS
<theblazehen_> meaemo or meego or whichever one it is
<magespawn> i like the idea of being able to run what ever i want, i did have android running on my n900 for a bit
<theblazehen_> magespawn: hah. You still have it?
<magespawn> sitting right in front of me, not my daily phone, but it is still useful
<theblazehen_> ah, kk. Running maemo on it now, or what?
<theblazehen_> I wish they still made good phones with proper keyboards :/
<magespawn> yup i reverted it back, the android was a dual boot from the memory card
<theblazehen_> ah
<magespawn> it had issues with the hardware, somethings worked but not well and others did not work at all
<theblazehen_> yeah
<theblazehen_> Oh man.. I have more free RAM than free disk space...
<theblazehen_> 22 GB free vs 6.4 GB free...
<magespawn> oops
<theblazehen_> Time for a ramdisk!
<magespawn> that is just wrong, i do not have that much ram if i add all of my computers together
<theblazehen_> magespawn: I have 32 GB of DDR3 and 2(used to be 3) GB of DDR2 and 256 MB PC-133
<theblazehen_> I used to run lots of virtual machines..
<theblazehen_> One of my PC's has 3 NIC's plus the onboard..
<magespawn> i remember seeing a pci card that could take ram to work as a hard drive
<theblazehen_> yeah.
<theblazehen_> I see some PCIe SSDs now...
<theblazehen_> up to 16 TB ?!
<magespawn> now that would be somewhat fast
<theblazehen_> magespawn900: Phone?
<theblazehen_> magespawn900: somewhat?!
<theblazehen_> lemme get the specs..
<magespawn> yup from the phone
<theblazehen_> I saw that when I looked at the wikipedia page for IOPS..
<magespawn> i am betting the cost would be up there with the space station
<theblazehen_> heh, yeah...
<theblazehen_> one day..
<theblazehen_> http://www.fusionio.com/products/iodrive2 not the 16 TB, but check that out..
<magespawn> and they specifically list linux as supported
<theblazehen_> magespawn900: heh, of course..
<theblazehen_> Probably used for high performance databases..
<theblazehen_> effing tab complete...
<theblazehen_> Goes to your 900 nick :/
<magespawn> lol
<theblazehen_> Heh, I love chiptunes.. Always references to other artists and stuff..
<theblazehen_> lotsa collaboration too, between the bigger artists
<magespawn> gotta go be sociable for a bit family have just arrived
<theblazehen_> alright, cya
<theblazehen_> "pacman -Q | grep android | cut -f 1 -d " "  | xargs sudo pacman --noconfirm -Rcs" Oh CLI, how I love you..
<theblazehen_> hi bushtech
<theblazehen_> Alright, I'm gonna add my RAM and then make a RAMdisk. I better not get eskomed..
<bushtech> hi theblazehen_ 
<Kilos> oi!
<theblazehen_> Wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty theblazehen_ after days of being connected my modem decided genoeg is genoeg
<theblazehen_> Kilos: ouch. What you use now?
<Kilos> unplug replug and works again
<theblazehen_> Ah
<Kilos> i dont understand what causes it though
<theblazehen_> Ya
<theblazehen_> Sounds like fun problem to fix
<Kilos> i think its a bad oke trying to get in here 
<theblazehen_> When plugging in a HDMI cable dislodges your ram..
<bushtech> theblazehen_, you're not supposed to use a crowbar to get the hdmi cable in :)
<theblazehen_> bushtech: lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> needed a reboot to get it going again this time
<Kilos> theblazehen_: you here?
<Kilos> no nicks are showing as online
<theblazehen_> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> must be #ubuntu-za, other channels show fine
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi magespawn you hopping again
<magespawn> not this time, just changed to the phone. had to pack up the laptop, dining room table is needed.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> priorities of non pc people
<theblazehen_> So my HDMI -> VGA adapter died..
<Kilos> ouch that sucks
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Hi everyone
<bduk> Hi everyone
<magespawn> hi bduk
<Kilos> lol hakkel jy
<magespawn> theblazehen_: vga screen?
<bduk> Ag hou op Kilos  dit was kersfees man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> alle voorspoed daar
<bduk> Kan nie meer tik nie vakansie was telank
<theblazehen_> "Warning:
<theblazehen_> Modifying or replacing your device’s software may void your device’s warranty, lead
<theblazehen_> to data loss, hair loss, financial loss, privacy loss, security breaches, or other damage, and therefore
<theblazehen_> must be done entirely at your own risk. No one affiliated with this project is responsible for your
<theblazehen_> actions but yourself. Good luck." wow, thanks...
<theblazehen_> magespawn: yeah, 2
<theblazehen_> magespawn: one using the normal VGA connector, and one WAS using the adapter
<theblazehen_> Wonder if I should just buy a cheap GPU?
<magespawn> i see. time for a new screen? does it make a difference if it is hdmi all the way through?
<theblazehen_> " At least 4 GiB of RAM (the more the better" I knew 24 GB in one PC was a good idea..
<theblazehen_> magespawn: got 2nd one for xmas.. HDMI all the way through?
<magespawn> with out the vga adaptor?
<magespawn> as in do you see a difference because of the adapter?
<theblazehen_> ah, dunno, only the TV has a HDMI connection..
<theblazehen_> But I tested the adapter in other PC's, doesn't work
<theblazehen_> hi bushtech
<gremble> I think the HDMI connectors have more available bandwidth for the high definition screens
 * gremble wanders off again
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen_> gremble: yeah.. Better quality too
<theblazehen_> Displayport still better
<gremble> Oreilly is offering free books
<gremble> but none of them are nice D:
<Kilos> what do you class as a nice book?
<gremble> Something that I would want
<gremble> I ended up getting something like programming computer vision with python
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ah thats closer
<theblazehen_> gremble: how about http://i.imgur.com/INBvStO.png ?
<magespawn> gremble link?
<gremble> theblazehen_: I would actually try that xD
<theblazehen_> gremble: me too :(
<gremble> magespawn: http://post.oreilly.com/rd/9z1zsko8rq94drpmmfel8vj0u6drolp2ihbcme9uljg
<magespawn> ty
<theblazehen_> gremble: you see the "with his therapist" part? :)
<gremble> I did, yes
<gremble> :P
<gremble> "You might as well kill yourself right now"
<gremble> My brother wrote off his car on monday
<gremble> The tow-in people stole my sister's tablet from under the seat
<theblazehen_> gremble: ouch :(
<gremble> I would like to say something to the lines of, "People have no ethics these days" but that would imply that I could name a date where people did not lie and steal from one another
<gremble> How do I see the size of a folder in the commandline? :x
<theblazehen_> gremble: du -sh $folder
<theblazehen_> also: have a look at ncdu
<gremble> If I wanted a ncurses interface I would have fired up ranger
<gremble> (which I did) xD
<theblazehen_> ah :p ty for the tip\
<theblazehen_> I need a file manager
<theblazehen_> coreutils only do so much..
<gremble> That's what she said
<theblazehen_> lol
<gremble> (not the part about the file manager)
<theblazehen_> confession: I've been using filezilla as my graphical file manager
<gremble> LOL
<gremble> I have thunar if I really need a graphical file manager
<theblazehen_> heh
<gremble> But ranger is nice. I even have image preview 
<theblazehen_> in CLI? Does it draw to framebuffer or what?
<gremble> Draws with w3m
<theblazehen_> ah
<theblazehen_> that uses framebuffer IIRC
<gremble> It is very nifty
<theblazehen_> Yeah
<gremble> I ran out of sugar
<gremble> I don't have any more money
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I will now slowly die
<nlsthzn> :(
<magespawn> boomarang again
<gremble> Boomerangs can fly in space... well in the ISS that is
<theblazehen_> Anyone here read the xkcd what-if book?
<gremble> I recommended it to someone, I think I read all the what-if's on the net
<gremble> I found it brilliant
<gremble> If I had R400 I would have bought it along with my linguistics book
<magespawn> gotta go battery is dying later all
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<gremble> Cheers magespawn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<theblazehen_> gremble: boomerang reminded me of that bomb on a boomerang question :p
<theblazehen_> I got mine for like R270 i think
<theblazehen_> Exclusive Books
<Kilos> get sugar first man
<gremble> That is how much it is, yes. I bought another book that I really want for R240 I think
<theblazehen_> Ah, which was it?
<gremble> "the language instinct" by Steven Pinkter
<gremble> I want to get the other one as well, "The Stuff of Thought"
<theblazehen_> Ah
<gremble> Hmm.. I got an MP3 player for christmas, but I don't think it is going to mount correctly for me to transfer music over to it from my laptop
<gremble> :/
<gremble> It doesn't seem to have a mountable partition
<gremble> Oh, it does
<gremble> theblazehen_: You don't have a cli program that can report music metadata or organise music according to the metadata?
<charl> have a good evening
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen_> gremble: Have you tried using the file command?
<theblazehen_> Also a keyword to search for is id3 if you haven't came across that yet
<gremble> i've been looking around
<gremble> I decided to install banshee (i think) and just do what I need to do with that
<gremble> My mouse is dying in there are no batteries in this house
<gremble> XD
<theblazehen_> Hi bushtech 
<theblazehen_> Oh, got my hour wrong..
<bushtech> how?
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-28
<theblazehen_> bushtech: I thought you had just joined, but you joined an hour ago at the time
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> oh gremble bushtech Squirm theblazehen_ bmg505 inetpro as well too
<Kilos> lurkers can greet me for their greeting
<theblazehen_> Hi Kilos 
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<bushtech> ja more Kilos
<Kilos> grumbles  look what i found. i dont understand most of it but will keep reading
<Kilos> https://docs.python.org/2/howto/pyporting.html
<Kilos> grumbles = gremble 
<Kilos> add grumbles to your group so you get alerts for him too
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> theblazehen_: look man
<gremble> Kilos: I know that there are a couple of porting libraries to help with the process, but I don't know if it is worth it to use them if I am unsure of what they do
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> https://docs.python.org/3/library/2to3.html This is the better one to use
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> oh my
<theblazehen_> Kilos: I had a quick look..
<theblazehen_> gremble: yeah, I used that before
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> Kilos: as far as I could see ibid stuff is already outdated even in python 2.7
<inetpro> ibid needs a bit of love to get going again
<Kilos> yessir inetpro thats  why we have to convert the 2.7 to 3
<inetpro> Kilos: with outdated I mean, it's broken already
<Kilos> or port it or whatever its called
<Kilos> no man it worked fine on 12.04 with 2.7
<inetpro> but with 14.04 it's no longer working by default
<Kilos> thats right because 14.04 has 3.4 as default
<Kilos> remember with nikola
<inetpro> no, but even if you install 2.7 it's broken
<Kilos> yes i tried that too
<inetpro> forget nikola, has nothing in common
<inetpro> well, almost
<Kilos> man thats where we needed 3.4
<Kilos> i dont know enough to do that porting thing
<Kilos> will those commands sort the whole thing or must it be done bit by bit
<Kilos> i dont have the source so have no idea what it looks like even
<inetpro> it's not that simple
<Kilos> ya i should have just said
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its very sad actually because the new ones will braai and other stuffs as well
<inetpro> problems start with and old SQLAlchemy 
<gremble> ^
<gremble> That is where I wanted to continue the conversation before I went to sleep again
<inetpro> or rather SQLAlchemy that has been updated long ago in the new version of Ubuntu
<inetpro> gremble: have you tried building it with mysql?
<gremble> Nope. :/
<gremble> ibid as a whole is released under the gpl license, but all the source that I have looked at so far is MIT 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> ask the weed to give pointers
<Kilos> tumbleweed: morning ^^
<gremble> C already gives me a lot of pointers
<Kilos> i dunno what C is
<gremble> It is a programming language. The one in which the Linux kernel is written.
<gremble> It has low level memory access using constructs called pointers
<Kilos> now im more confused even
<gremble> Why?
<Kilos> ibid is written in python so where does C figure
<gremble> I was making an attempt at humour
<Kilos> oh ok hehe
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/556196/how-to-make-a-program-use-python2-7-instead-of-default-python3-4-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> the problem is not just with python, how many times do we have to tell you this Kilos?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what else broke
<tumbleweed> gremble was right
<inetpro> well I guess theoretically it could still be python libraries or modules
 * inetpro just tried building ibid on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<inetpro> fails even there
<tumbleweed> what fails?
<Kilos> i have it working on my pc-repair stick on 12.04
<inetpro> TypeError: Invalid argument(s) 'assert_unicode' sent to create_engine(), using configuration SQLiteDialect_pysqlite/SingletonThreadPool/Engine.  Please check that the keyword arguments are appropriate for this combination of components.
<tumbleweed> ah, more sqlalechmy compatibility trouble
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<inetpro> trouble starts with:  Downloading https://pypi.python.org/packages/source/S/SQLAlchemy/SQLAlchemy-0.9.8.tar.gz#md5=470ca4da4a0081efc830f0d90dd91682
<tumbleweed> gremble: you are right about licensing. It's MIT, but we're prepared to distribute GPL modules
<tumbleweed> gremble: we probably thought too much about licensing, up front
<tumbleweed> inetpro: 0.8 certainly used to work
<inetpro> Searching for SQLAlchemy>=0.6
<inetpro> Reading http://pypi.python.org/simple/SQLAlchemy/
<inetpro> Best match: SQLAlchemy 0.9.8
<gremble> Deciding what to do with your life is hard D:
<tumbleweed> yep
<Kilos> gremble: what do you want to do? whats the choices
<gremble> I could become a peach farmer or a dog trainer or a low level systems designer or a professional xylophone musician. I don't think the set of choices is finite
<gremble> Let's call it transfinite. Larger than finite but not quite infinite
<gremble> (So I can become a set theorist too)
<inetpro> tumbleweed, gremble: instructions I used for the build environment: http://slexy.org/view/s20NaoiiQ7
<gremble> Did it work/
<inetpro> nope
<gremble> Yes, I just read the part where you wrote that it didn't work
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> but maybe you can help figuring out how to make it work
<Kilos> inetpro: you have something wrong there
<Kilos> it should work fine in 1.04 and 12.04
<Kilos> 10.04
<Kilos> i ran it on both of them remember
<inetpro> Kilos: you installed from PPA
<Kilos> no i installed from a daily build package
<Kilos> i can give you the package
<Kilos> might take some searching
<gremble> Kilos: We don't want that package
<gremble> We need to make this one work
<inetpro> exactly, thanks gremble
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Kilos: You're the one that want new toys now you just want to give us the old one? :P
<Kilos> lol no man i want any working ibid that can braai as well
<Kilos> maybe there is an error where you are getting the package from
<inetpro> no
<gremble> The error is that it is so old
<gremble> that it cannot work with the new versions of the programs that come with it
<gremble> So there is no use to try and fix it using old versions of the other parts
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> We need to upgrade the parts as well
<Kilos> ok i understand now
<Kilos> ill sit here and chear you go
<gremble> Good. I was trying to make a tractor analogy and realised I don't know much about fixing tractors :P
<Kilos> on
<Kilos> lol i can fix them
<inetpro> the old parts are out of stock, so to speak
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> does that mean rewriting the whole thing?
<inetpro> guess we could force an install of the older SQLAlchemy but I don't know how
<gremble> Kilos: no, we just have to change it so that it can work with the new parts
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> inetpro: you may have to compile an older version of SQAlchemy inside the venv and run it with that
<inetpro> gremble: yes, but how?
<Kilos> those are my words
<inetpro> gremble: if I can do that and just get the bot running again then maybe we can figure what changed to break it
<Kilos> ons kry darem reen hierdie jaar
<inetpro> Kilos: how much?
<Kilos> 8 yesterday  and 11 the day before
<gremble> inetpro: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5226311/installing-specific-package-versions-with-pip
<gremble> That is mysql specific, but I am sure you can extrapolate the needed information from there
<tumbleweed> inetpro: change that sqlalechmy requirement to say <0.9, too
<inetpro> tumbleweed: where do I change that?
<tumbleweed> requirements.txt
<inetpro> I just uninstalled SQLAlchemy with 'pip uninstall SQLAlchemy' and installed as follows 'pip install SQLAlchemy==0.8' and still get the same error when running ibid-setup
<tumbleweed> try 0.7? sorry it's been a while
<gremble> Pick one that was recent 4 years ago
<gremble> :P
<tumbleweed> I remember adding 0.6 support, it was really painful
<tumbleweed> and left bad memories
<inetpro> hmm... I think that does the trick, but now I'm struggling with something else
<gremble> So am I going to have bad memories now? :P
<inetpro> DEBUG core.dispatcher: Received event from freenode source
<inetpro> DEBUG core.dispatcher: {'status': u'disconnected', 'responses': [], 'source': u'freenode', 'processed': False, 'time': datetime.datetime(2014, 12, 28, 12, 34, 14, 852778), 'type': u'source', 'sender': {}}
<tumbleweed> gremble: only if you dive into the sqlalchemy mess
<tumbleweed> we put our tentacles too deeply into it
<gremble> I have my scuba gear on...
<gremble> Can you elaborate? :P
<tumbleweed> we used sqlalchemy as an abstraction over all 3 DBMSs that we support
<tumbleweed> however, we wanted some features that sqlalchemy didn't provide abstractions for
<tumbleweed> such as case insensitive indexes
<tumbleweed> and the way that you hook into sqlalchemy to do this has changed a few times over the years
<tumbleweed> although the rest of their API hasn't changed that much
<gremble> Their upcoming release is only 1.0 so it is perhaps expected. 
<gremble> I have no idea what I am doing. But lets dive in and see
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/view/s20aNYnvaz
<gremble> Oh that is beautiful
<Kilos> working inetpro ?
<inetpro> not quite
<Kilos> keep notes for domdonners
<gremble> beautiful soup breaks with python3.4 D:
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Ok, beautifulsoup is obsolete. The new one is beautifulsoup4
<tumbleweed> yes, use bs4
<tumbleweed> the api is almost identical
<tumbleweed> inetpro: all looks good to me
<tumbleweed> except for connecting to IRC
<inetpro> ahh, was the freenode port that gave me problems
<inetpro> hi hibana
<Kilos> wb hibana long time no see
<inetpro> hmm... guess I can't chat back to it in the VM
<Kilos> hibana: hi
<hibana> hey
<Kilos> there
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> why you call bot hibana
<inetpro> testing man
<Kilos> hibana: coffee on
 * hibana washes some mugs
<Kilos> yoohooo
<inetpro> hibana: kick kilos
<hibana> inetpro: What?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hibana is my friened
<Kilos> friend too
<Kilos> aw you killed him
<inetpro> ok, killed it... it works
<Kilos> ok step by step instructions are of the order
<Kilos> is this the bot that can braai?
<gremble> I don't think so
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oi!
<Kilos> i was getting so excited
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/view/s21oUj5aKG
<Kilos> why not?
<inetpro> because 
<gremble> I haven't fixed that yet Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro: why on 10.04?
<Kilos> is that what noddy is still on?
<inetpro> because I wanted to match the same version as when it was built originally just to make sure things work
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> oh and yes, that is what I have noddy on still
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> but noddy was installed from PPA as well, which is different
<Kilos> ok now make it work on 14.04
<gremble> Hahaha if you run setup.py install it breaks very impressively
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> now we just need to test with a newer version of Ubuntu, I think it should work
<inetpro> $ virsh start us1404
<inetpro> Ubuntu Server 14.04 started
<inetpro> ok, maybe I should first clone it before I mess up a clean install
<gremble> :P
<gremble> It is broken haha
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> :P
<gremble> silc is borked, SOAPpy is borked and one of the libraries that feedparser uses is deprecated
<Kilos> Maaz: define borked
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about borked. Maybe you meant Bored, Corked, Forked, Worked, Barked, Burked, Booked, bored, corked, forked, burked, booked, horked or borken?
<tumbleweed> suds is probably the way to go with soap, these days
<tumbleweed> silc is deprecated upstream, but we'll still keep support in ibid
<tumbleweed> no need to port it to python 3
<gremble> Lol suds is also python 2.6 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> tumbleweed: is anyone still active on the #ibid channel?
<tumbleweed> gremble: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/suds-jurko/0.6
<gremble> Ah. I found the original one
<gremble> :P
<samkelo> y'ello ppl
<gremble_> Ok, so I don't think that I will become a developer.
<gremble_> hello samkelo 
<samkelo> Hwzt @gremble?
<gremble_> Not bad. you samkelo?
<samkelo> not bad..... not bad....
<samkelo> I think that the linux community is growing...I am quite impresed by ubuntu......
<gremble_> Because it is impressive or just had lower expectations :P
<samkelo> It's impressive...
<samkelo> I had been trying out linux since the release of  Ubuntu 9.x .... But UbuntuStudio 14.04 has blown me away...
<Kilos> hi samkelo you happy?
<Kilos> these guys were working so hard i got tired and had to go have a nap
<Kilos> inetpro: wen jy?
<samkelo> Not very happy... I ran into trouble....I had already installed some libraries  while trying to compile the cinelerra from source... I think they are conflicitng with the cinelerra-cv package..... but I will c what I do with it
<Kilos> try purging it first
<Kilos> sudo aptitude purge cinelerra-cv
<Kilos> then start again with the ppa
<samkelo> thanks bro
<Kilos> also look in home
<Kilos> tick view and then tick hidden
<Kilos> look for .cinnelara
<Kilos> delete it
<inetpro> hibana: wb
<hibana> inetpro: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hibana: coffee on
<Kilos> haha hy nog dom
<inetpro> Kilos: hy werk op Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<inetpro> sorry... was in and out in between
<Kilos> lank genoeg gevat, het jy gesukkel
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> hardware-platform = x86_64
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> same instructions as above
<inetpro> hibana: die
<hibana> inetpro: I'm not your bitch
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love that
 * inetpro may be back later
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> be good and write it all down for me hey
<inetpro> done already man, what's the problem?
<Kilos> where?
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/view/s21oUj5aKG
<Kilos> i need the package to get too or can i use my daily build
<Kilos> danke
<inetpro> only diff is that you rather install python-jinja2 but technically that is not even necessary
<Kilos> ill try ty
<Kilos> you work tomorrow?
<inetpro> ibid's setup will install it in the virtualenv 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> why inna virtual thing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> must be part of my system man
<inetpro> tumbleweed: where do I find the file requirements.txt ?
<inetpro> Kilos: wat verstaan jy nie?
<Kilos> dit moet deel wees van my systeem nie in n virtual ding nie
<inetpro> we're trying to create a proper dev environment, not production
<tumbleweed> inetpro: sorry, not requirements.txt, setup.py
<inetpro> ah
 * inetpro should have figured that
<inetpro> anyway.... I be back later, if there's enough energy left
<Kilos> as in if i install ibid using synaptic what else must i do, or have you made it run in an older version but on virtual
<Kilos> go rest
<inetpro> Kilos: it's called life
<Kilos> what ? the virtual thing?
<inetpro> it is the holiday season after all
<Kilos> oh ya thats fine man im not inna hurry
<Kilos> but once back at work you are lost for a year again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * Kilos watching gravity
<theblazehen_> Kilos: nice, really unrealistic however :/
<theblazehen_> But story is good
<theblazehen_> hi gremble
<Kilos> not a good place to be i think
<gremble> Hey theblazehen_ 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<theblazehen_> Kilos: yeah, wont happen like that IRL however.. At least not that bad
<theblazehen_> Don't really feel like explaining, but if you want an explanation..
<Kilos> ok for fat peeps up there though. not hard on the feet
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I want an explanation? :o
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen_> lol, yeah
<gremble> What are we talking about
<theblazehen_> gremble: I assume you saw the movie gravity?
<gremble> Nope.
<gremble> As a rule of thumb it is useful to assume that I know nothing about movies
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> its about accidents in space
<gremble> I can't sit still for long enough to watch it
<theblazehen_> gremble: you play KSP?
<theblazehen_> http://www.moviemistakes.com/entry185798 this one is what got to me...
<theblazehen_> "Space debris from an exploded satellite orbiting the earth catches up with Ryan every 90 minutes (as she goes from the Explorer to the ISS to the Chinese space station, all roughly at the same altitude). This is physically impossible. To do this, the debris would have to be traveling fast enough to catch up with the orbiting space stations every 90 minutes. However, objects orbiting at different speeds must travel at different altitudes. The 
<theblazehen_> faster the orbit, the lower the altitude. So it would be impossible for the debris to "catch up" with the space stations three times. Even if the two were moving in opposite directions, they would collide once every 45 minutes, as the ISS' orbit period is 90 minutes."
<gremble> I've heard about it theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> gremble: worth the download. /msg me if you want the newest linux version
<gremble> My laptop can barely run chrome with 3+ tabs. I don't think a real physics simulator would do it any good
<gremble> But thanks 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen_> lol, kk :)
<theblazehen_> I once ran it on a i3 :(
<theblazehen_> I bought my current CPU so that it can handle the game well...
<theblazehen_> i7-4790K
 * Kilos jealous
<gremble> You don't perhaps have a book called "Types and Programming languages"? :P
<theblazehen_> gremble: no? Why?
<gremble> i'm looking for it. It is an introduction to type theory and I don't want to read Church's articles on lambda calculus anymore.
<inetpro> the single most important book in the area of programming languages in recent years?
<theblazehen_> dafaq is type theory?!
 * inetpro wonders
<gremble> theblazehen_: Have you heard of "Russell's Paradox"?
<gremble> theblazehen_: http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/type-theory/
<theblazehen_> gremble: Maybe. I don't know anything about it though
<gremble> That is a fairly easy article to read on the subject
<gremble> :P
<gremble> That is the kind of computer science that I want to do.
<gremble> It is a shame that UP thinks that computer science is actually just a degree to do Software engineering
<gremble> bleh
<theblazehen_> gremble: that looks like math.. No thanks
<theblazehen_> gremble: oh you go to UP?
<gremble> It is math
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Yes I do
<gremble> Studying Applied mathematics there
<theblazehen_> gremble: you got PM
<Kilos> gremble: the pro got it working on 14.04
<Kilos> but in a vm thing
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure he knows by now
<Kilos> oh i thought he was away
<gremble> I was?
<gremble> xD
<inetpro> my instructions still need a bit of tweaking though to make sure we only install the necessary stuffs
<Kilos> inetpro: question
<inetpro> and then we still need to test a few different scenarios
<Kilos> if install all them things in here wont ibid work in my system
<Kilos> i mean without the virtual thing
<inetpro> Kilos: that's what we still need to work out
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> but the "virtual thing" is not so bad after all
<Kilos> its like that other thing isnt it. start from cli?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now
<inetpro> please define "thing"
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> the site fixer thing
<Kilos> nikola
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> why even compare the two?
<theblazehen_> inetpro: both python? ;)
<Kilos> well its gotta run in a vm not so?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not a VM like Virtualbox or KVM
<theblazehen_> Kilos: virtual environment. Right inetpro? Or do I remember wrong
<theblazehen_> Python virtualenv
<inetpro> it's just a different python environment
<Kilos> venv
<inetpro> virtualenv creates virtual Python instances, each invokable with its own Python executable
<Kilos> ya those things
<inetpro> each instance can have different sets of modules, allowing the user to control which version of Python is created in the "virtual" environment 
<inetpro> I would say it is mostly meant for developers to test and experiment with different versions
<theblazehen_> I still dunno why people keep reinventing the chroot..
<inetpro> theblazehen_: I guess you're right in some ways, but this is limited to Python really
<gremble> Do it in C
<inetpro> Python is very popular
<theblazehen_> inetpro: yeah, just sometimes get annoyed. AFAIK node has something similar. And then there is LXC and OpenVZ and shit
<gremble> Haskell?
<theblazehen_> gremble: too much math :(
<gremble> xD
<gremble> Haskell is fun so far
<theblazehen_> gremble: hmm...
<gremble> I really don't like programming. I don't know why I keep saying I will try and code something. But I enjoy learning haskell so far. Probably because it is something out of the ordinary
<inetpro> C is not for lazy developers
<theblazehen_> gremble: tried rust?
<gremble> I've looked at Rust. I think it will be nice when it is finally ready
<gremble> I will not suggest it to anyone to do serious systems programming yet
<gremble> If you are a lazy developer you should fuck off though :x
<inetpro> if you want to do C these days you might as well do Assembly
<gremble> or both
<gremble> My brother bought me an MP3 player for christmas. I'm quite happy however, the UI for the thing is shit. haha I want to learn to reverse engineer on it
<gremble> xD
<inetpro> there are three great virtues of a programmer; Laziness, Impatience and Hubris
<gremble> Make my own mp3 OS
<inetpro> http://threevirtues.com/
<theblazehen_> gremble: lemme get you a link
<gremble> That is a deeper interpretation of laziness than generally accepted inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<gremble> Not a lot of people think that way
<theblazehen_> gremble: nah, Firefox crashed.. Search sprites hacks
<gremble> http://spritesmods.com/ theblazehen_ ?
<theblazehen_> gremble: yeah
<theblazehen_> His hard drive one is quite awesome
<theblazehen_> Should introduce you to some of the stuff too
<gremble> Oh I think I've read the hardware one before
<theblazehen_> Yeah, I think I linked it here before
<gremble> It is really weird that I am using my usual philosophy sources as sources for mathematics
<gremble> xD
<gremble> It is a shame that UP doesn't have more logic courses D:
<Kilos> wbb just gonna get emoticons working in konversation
<theblazehen_> Wb
<Kilos> ty now i can see not read smiley things
<Kilos> and if you hover mouse over the smiley you see the text
<theblazehen_> https://mjg59.livejournal.com/118098.html wut
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<gremble> Interesting article theblazehen_ 
<inetpro> theblazehen_: nice article
<theblazehen_> gremble: if you have a look at the reddit comments there is a link for the Xbox Linux thing too
<theblazehen_> Link in article is dead
<gremble> Which sub?
<theblazehen_> Gremble: can't remember. Shameless plug for my Firefox add on: get view on reddit by theblazehen, and click the button to take you to the comments
<theblazehen_> Or just add reddit.com/http://theurl.com to be redirected to comments
<inetpro> theblazehen_: cool little addon :-)
<theblazehen_> inetpro: thanks :)
<theblazehen_> So my user count goes up to 52 now then? :)
<inetpro> hmm... only issue is that it wants me to subscribe to reddit
<theblazehen_> inetpro: it does?
<theblazehen_> Weird.. Should just be pretending reddit.com/ to the url
<theblazehen_> Rest is handled by reddit
<inetpro> well, unless it's just because the first url I tried has no reddit comments to start with
<theblazehen_> Yeah, it could be
<theblazehen_> I also kinda have a sidebar
<theblazehen_> But due to Firefox restrictions it sucks
<theblazehen_> You can't make http requests inside the sidebar...
<gremble> What can you make inside the sidebar?
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-21
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> good mornings thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> oh and hi to everyone else as well
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<inetpro> how's the weather down in the Cape?
<thatgraemeguy> cool and slightly rainy today, but has been quite decent lately. hot but not unbearably so mostly
<thatgraemeguy> mid-Feb through March is typically when we have the unbearable heat
<inetpro> hmm... do you normally get rain this time of year?
 * inetpro thought you guys get more rain during Winter
<thatgraemeguy> correct. although it isn't terribly unusual to get a shower or two in december
<magellanic> greets
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.yr.no/place/South_Africa/Western_Cape/Brackenfell/statistics.html
<inetpro> hi magellanic
<MaNI> summer has been wetter this year than the previous 5 or so here in gordons bay
<MaNI> and less windy
<MaNI> but still they are pusing ahead with 'water restrictions' - admittedly winter was not quite as wet as usual - I'd love to see the actual rainfall stats for the year vs last year, it seems crazy when city of cape town calls us a "water scarce region"
<Kerbero> Did it rain at all there during december?
<Kerbero> oh, i see it is today
<MaNI> today, last weekend, a few other days as well
<MaNI> pretty light stuff though
<Kerbero> hmm, it's raining quite hard in stellenbosch at the moment
<Kerbero> according to measurements that are plying past my eyes
<MaNI> Part of me really thinks this whole water restriction thing is just another money grab and/or CoCT not wanting to admit they haven't been spending money on improving water infastructure or something - doesn't help that they don't give any actual facts/statistics with any of their announcements
<magellanic> so the water restrictions is real :p I got an sms about it and thought it was spam
<MaNI> heh, nope real :p
<magellanic> I have never heard of water restrictions here, so when I saw it, surprised me
<MaNI> they must have a different definition of "semi-arid" to everyone else
<MaNI> "However, given that Cape Town is situated in a semi-arid area, it is important that we are not complacent."
<inetpro> they probably thinking when there's drought in one part of the country then everywhere else should follow the same rules of water restrictions
<superfly> MaNI: the problem is not the peninsula, the problem is further out. Once you get past the Drakenstein mountains, everything is pretty dry
<MaNI> yeah sure, no disputing that, its still quite a distortion of facts to say the whole "cape town is water scarce and in a semi-arid area" thing though
<magellanic> they do have some kind of info at https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/Water/Pages/Where-does-my-water-come-from.aspx and https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/Water/Pages/WeeklyDamLevels.aspx
<magellanic> I wish they'd improve this site
<superfly> magellanic: telling me -_-
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sad here all day with only tinuvamac showing
<Kilos> restarted konversation and you all came back
<Kilos> wb everyone
<magellanic> hi Kilos 
<superfly> (says the one who came back)
<zipper> superfly: Are you super fly like super hot or are you an extraordinary housefly?
<superfly> zipper: actually, I'm a llama, but I like to keep that under wraps.
<zipper> superfly: :) I know a girl who looks a little like a Llama. She's cute.
<zipper> Way to go
<zipper> Hey I'm having issues scrobbling from rhythmbox. Everytime I try to setup my rhythmbox with last.fm I get the error that my token has expired.
<zipper> However, I am on arch. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<superfly> I haven't scrobbled in ages...
<zipper> superfly: I can't not scrobble.
<MaNI> magellanic, yeah, though dam levels are only half the picture - for all I know they have huge dam leaks and thats why the levels are low, or they are deliberately letting some out so they can charge more, or the dams are just terribly positioned, I think proper precipitation statistics are a better source - struggling to find such a thing though
<MaNI> information on things in general is pretty hard to come by, government and universities etc. really needs to do a better job at making information accessible
<zipper> Hey South Africans see this: http://venturesafrica.com/how-a-drug-can-help-prevent-5000-girls-being-infected-with-hiv-every-week/
<zipper> It's about SA
<zipper> Does this channel have an IRC bot?
<zipper> If you want one you can have https://github.com/nairobilug/nairobi-bot
<magellanic> MaNI: sure, but western cape has been better about, they have the whole open data portal initiative going. write to them and request it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> zipper we have a python bot
<Kilos> nick is maaz
<zipper> Oh
<zipper> Kilos: I just didn't see any action when I posted a URL so I was curious.
<Kilos> maybe ptown peeps can start thinking about going home
<zipper> It's all good.
<Kilos> storm brewing
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> hmm... big boom booms here
<Kilos> missed tower so far
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> power just went and returned
<Kilos> few drops falling
<Kilos> wind cool after a scorching day
<inetpro> eish! Too late for me... will have to wait it out
<Kilos> i warned you in time man
<Kilos> raining lekker now
<Kilos> but big wind so it wont last long
<Kilos> wait rather inetpro hailing too now
<Kilos> [pwer gone
<Kilos> wbb
<kulelu88> hey guys
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<aalston> sup
<aalston> lol, for anyone who says bandwidth isn't needed, I just saw the first 4k tv series torrent Ive ever seen, 13 episodes, 180 gig
<melodie> hi
<kulelu88> bonjour melodie 
<melodie> bonjour kulelu88 !
<melodie> ça va ?
<kulelu88> ca va e tu? melodie 
<melodie> bien merci kulelu88 
<melodie> que fais-tu ces jours-ci ?
<melodie> (what do you do these days?)
<melodie> wb kulelu88 :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-22
<kulelu88> im back now
<melodie> :)
<kulelu88> teach me some french melodie 
<melodie> kulelu88 pas maintenant 
<melodie> je suis occupée, je construis une "Bento Sushi" i386
<melodie> kulelu88 teste une Sushi dans une des tes machines ?
<kulelu88> je suis occupee = I am occupied :D
<kulelu88> je construis uni Bento Sushi i386 = I am building Bento Sushi i386
<kulelu88> :D
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> ai! power only came back after 1 am
<inetpro> wb oom
<inetpro> good mornins
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> so, a single episode 
<Symmetria> of the new marvel series
<Symmetria> in 4k
<Symmetria> = 14gig big 
<Symmetria> equating to 45mbit/second if you stream it
<thatgraemeguy> i'll just have to watch it at work then :D
<Symmetria> lol that or download the 1080p version ;p
<Symmetria> or the 720p version
<Symmetria> I only downloaded the 4k version to test 4k content 
<Symmetria> honestly though, having now put 1080p vs 4k side by side on two tv's
<thatgraemeguy> yeah i have nothing that can play that, nor any display capable of that. so bandwidth kinda irrelevant for now
<Symmetria> I honestly believe that 4k just isnt worth it because I can barely see the difference
<Symmetria> heh VLC plays it, so does PLEX, its the display/tv you need 
<Symmetria> and 4k tv's have gotten cheap, you can buy them for under 10k now
<Symmetria> (but dont buy LG 4k cheap tv's they are fake 4k, samsung ftw)
<thatgraemeguy> yeah there was a nice one on takealot yesterday for 7.5
<thatgraemeguy> it was an lg, but not fake
<Symmetria> yeah but you gotta be careful
<Symmetria> LG claims some of their sets are 4k but they arent TRUE 4k
<Symmetria> they do it by mixing resolutions and color palletes
<Symmetria> you gotta check the thing can do true 3840x2160 else its "fake" 4k
<thatgraemeguy> meh
<Symmetria> heh there have been huge fights between samsung and LG over this
<Symmetria> but I read the actual standard document and what LG is doing on their cheaper screens is NOT true 4k
<thatgraemeguy> at this stage its like researching ferrari vs lambo..... it just isn't worth the effort :)
<inetpro> yikes, we really do not need 4k here 
<thatgraemeguy> no
<thatgraemeguy> I'll probably be cruising in a Lambo before we have that kind of bandwidth readily available ;-p
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> even streaming of music eats way too much bandwidth as it is
<MaNI> I bet nobody can even tell the difference between 'fake 4k' and 'real 4k'
<Kilos> wbb reboot time
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<zipper> Do you guys have this tradition where you stuff your rectum with pumpkin seeds for good luck?
<thatgraemeguy> wtf
<qwebirc79980> Help! Loaded 14.04 ok and it worked fine. Then l could only login as a Guest, now I only get the Grub command line.
<Kerbero> Symmetria: do you maybe have a link to a 4k vid which I can stream 
<Kerbero> want to test the utwente network :P
<thatgraemeguy> there are some 4k videos on youtube
<Kerbero> that's a boring sollution
<Kerbero> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> meh
<Kilos> maaz google 14.04 boots to gub command line
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu 14.04, 13.10: Boot into Text Mode / Console / Command Line" http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/ :: "UEFI install (14.04) boots to GRUB command prompt, no GUI" http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145503/uefi-install-14-04-boots-to-grub-command-prompt-no-gui :: "grub2 - Ubuntu 14.04 not booting
<Maaz> after error message. /tmp could not ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/453411/ubuntu-14-04-…
<Kilos> qwebirc79980 did you see those links
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion__ grumbug 
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<Symmetria> wow german shepard pups have very sharp teeth lol, my dumb pup keeps trying to take the socks off my feet, thinks its a big game
<Symmetria> but when it sinks those teeth into my feet, ouch
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hi Kilos
<Wolfeyes> evening everyone
<inetpro> good evening 
<Wolfeyes> heya inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: are we not supposed to have a meeting this evening? 
<Kilos> nope inetpro we decided to skip it in your absence
<Kilos> absense
<inetpro> Hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> we can set up to start going strong in the new year
<Kilos> what you think?
<inetpro> ai! 
<Wolfeyes> 9 days away
<Kilos> but the way things have been going in the last coupla years things are getting tougher and tougher
<Kilos> inetpro why the ai!
<Kilos> when we lose you we are lost
<inetpro> too many different chat technologies
<Kilos> where else are you chatting now
<inetpro> each one on a isolated island 
<Kilos> imo telegram is the best
<inetpro> an as well 
 * inetpro relaxing now 
<qwebirc67781> I am Jaxon M
<Wolfeyes> Hello Jaxon
<qwebirc67781> Hi Wolfeyes! I was browsing the Ubuntu forums earlier today and saw the event
<qwebirc67781> Got curious and here I am
<Wolfeyes> I think that was the event you were talking about Kilos
<qwebirc67781> Sorry I'm late. Would you mind giving a brief summary?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> the meeting?
<Wolfeyes> You reffering to the ubuntu meeting Jaxon? Because Kilos was just saying it was postponed until the new year, 
<Kilos> peeps too busy qwebirc67781 
<Kilos> but you welcomer to hang out here all the time
<qwebirc67781> Oh ok. 
<Kilos> and if you get an irc client then its easier than coming in from the site
<Kilos> snf
<Kilos> welcome to ubunt-za
<qwebirc67781> How do I change my username?
<Kilos> type in /nick new nick
<Kilos> inetpro chat to qwebirc67781 `i gotta sleep
<Kilos> hi JaxonM 
<JaxonM> Was there anything on the agenda before I logged in?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> here is the agenda
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1MCAbe8
<JaxonM> Thanks
<JaxonM> The Khayelitsha thing sounds amazing. If only we had something similar for Jhb
<JaxonM> Anyway, since I'm new, I may as well introduce myself again... I started using Ubuntu shortly after high school (around 10 yrs ago) and had Canonical send me a bunch of CD's to distribute
<JaxonM> I spent hours playing Battle for Wesnoth, and started using Open Office. Till I got Win 7 and pretty much ditched Linux. I got back 2 years ago with Fedora, then OpenSuse and last year started using Ubuntu again
<JaxonM> My plan is to attend an LUG or two, and of course join these IRC "meetups"
<Kilos> JaxonM you can hang out here everyday all day. often new peeps need help
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<JaxonM> I often need help myself hey.
<Kilos> thats why we hang out here all the time
<JaxonM> It took me several days to get Android Studio up and running properly on Ubuntu (struggled getting Java properly installed, and configured before thinking of the SDK itself). I had no idea this place even existed.
<Kilos> ya for some reason this is the last place peeps find
<Kilos> i gota crash guys
<Kilos> night all .sleep tight
<JaxonM> Good night
<Kilos> JaxonM just hang around , others will arrive
<Kilos> and dont be a stranger ok
<JaxonM> Hello
<dekr4ken> hi
<Wolfeyes> hey dekr4ken
<dekr4ken> havent used irc since the 90's. using weechat on my ubuntu box still trying to figure out the shortcuts
<Wolfeyes> I am pretty new myself with ubuntu JaxonM even though I been in and out here for many years, I haven't had a lot of time to play with ubuntu until now, been mostly busy with windows as my clients are all windows orientated.
<dekr4ken> jip me too, i shifted my own rig over to ubuntu bout 2 years ago. havent look back since. 
<dekr4ken> work sending me for rhcsa training in jan in rivonia. not much experience with redhat
<Wolfeyes> that sounds cool. at least you getting there
<dekr4ken> after 18 failed applications the boss thought i fought enough to get a gap. you servers/support/programming?
<Wolfeyes> I work with time and attendance, biometric systems.
<dekr4ken> *smiling way above my head
<Wolfeyes> it's a little of everything really, but no-where near what the guys do here,or what they capable of. All experience I suppose.
<JaxonM> Honestly the major reasons I went back to Windows was the massive support it got from devs (and the games - I had a bad experience with WineX)
<dekr4ken> well there are some guys out here that really know their stuff. but time gives opportunity. i try stuff out i see on commandlinefu.com and check how it works and why. 
<dekr4ken> we (myself and my colleagues) tend to think our sh*t always works sometimes.
<Wolfeyes> Kilos was saying last night that there is a whole support just for wine JaxonM, and I was thinking of getting my windows programs to work with it because if I did that I would move away from windows completely.
<dekr4ken> some years ago i made our major software in our industry to work on ubuntu (took me a week to get it working), proposed that the guys consider as we would save millions on licensing. i was shooshed as i was proposing the whole microsoft division would need to re-skill or move out. that was the end of it.
<Wolfeyes> pity....
<dekr4ken> need to run. chat again
<dekr4ken> \part
<dekr4ken> lol
<Wolfeyes> cheers dude
<JaxonM> *Internet connection*
<JaxonM> How do I permanently keep this username?
<Wolfeyes> If I am not mistaken you must register it, but you must keep chatting or the irc server gives it to someone else logging in with it. as long as you registered JaxonM, it stays yours for a time period, I think 3 months after you logged in.
<JaxonM> Interesting. 
<JaxonM> Thanks
<Wolfeyes> I am just trying to find out how to register again....
<JaxonM> I tried logging in with my Ubuntu account - seems that didn't work
<Wolfeyes> JaxonM: do you see your tabs at the bottom?
<Wolfeyes> one is freenode....
<Wolfeyes> Click on that....
<Wolfeyes> to type in that window....
<Wolfeyes> then type:  /msg NickServ Register (your password) (your email address) <--- without brackets
<JaxonM> I see tabs on the top left corner
<Wolfeyes> will have to go to your email to complete the process JaxonM
<Wolfeyes> try that then JaxonM, click the one with freenode in.
<JaxonM> Only one on the bottom (the chat tab)
<JaxonM> Or rather, the chat edit box
<JaxonM> Okay..
<JaxonM> It actually works!
<JaxonM> Slight problem is...I used a test password and email
<JaxonM> It says it should expire within 24 hours though, so I'll redo it tomorrow (saved the instructions)
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> awesome
<superfly> JaxonM: this is IRC, not Ubuntu ;-)
<superfly> JaxonM: have you used Steam on Ubuntu recently?
<JaxonM> lol
<JaxonM> I don't do much gaming hey
<JaxonM> I've used Steam on Win 7
<JaxonM> Life has been hectic/busy the last few years with my chasing my BSc degree through Unisa and job hopping. Not much gaming there
<superfly> Talking of Steam... massive winter sale. 60% off Civ: Beyond Earth.
<JaxonM> You do gaming on Ubuntu?
<Wolfeyes> heya superfly
<superfly> A bit.
<superfly> sup Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> trying to relax.... work been hectic.... will continue with the serer tomorrow
<superfly> shhhh don't tell the wife
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha ha
 * superfly has another 2 games in his inventory
<superfly> Steam is bad for your wallet!
<superfly> JaxonM: oh, might want to get yourself a real IRC client as well. I think you can use Hexchat on Ubuntu
<superfly> Ki<tab> 
<superfly> darn, he's gone
<JaxonM> I'll search for it
<Wolfeyes> he is here
<Wolfeyes> lol
<JaxonM> Though I see nothing wrong with the web interface
<JaxonM> Maybe I'm old school
<JaxonM> This reminds me of my first experience with the web - the Big Black Box with MWeb
<superfly> Anyway, back to the real reason I wanted to log into Steam, to see if I can get Sublevel Zero working decently on my machine.
<Wolfeyes> mmmm
<Wolfeyes> That looks pretty cool
<superfly> Why does TF2 want to update all the time?!
<superfly> Wolfeyes: did you ever play Descent back in the day?
<Wolfeyes> nope
<Wolfeyes> had to much work to do lol, but maybe I will start again.
<JaxonM> TBT, I run Win 10 on VBox on Ubuntu, specifically for games (hides)
<JaxonM> My days of meddling with WineX, etc are over
<superfly> JaxonM: that can't be that great, can it?
<JaxonM> With sufficient RAM allocated to the VM, it's okayish
<JaxonM> Besides... DX12
<superfly> JaxonM: to be honest, I have largely stuck to games that are actually made to run on Linux. I've been able to find most of my games available for Linux.
<Wolfeyes> interesting
<superfly> Also, I'm quite into my indie games (with a large thanks to the Humble Bundles), so I don't play all those COD and BF3trillion type games
<JaxonM> Is there a list somewhere? Of titles that are available for Linux
<Wolfeyes> indie games?
<JaxonM> I generally lap up whatever EA, Ubisoft and the big guys throw at me
<superfly> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?os=linux
<superfly> Wolfeyes: Independent games, AKA stuff that JaxonM doesn't know about ;-)
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<Wolfeyes> <--- learnign too
<Wolfeyes> learning*
<superfly> See? told you Steam sales are bad... I've got another game...
<JaxonM> lol
<JaxonM> *Looks at Unity*
<JaxonM> I need to update my version
<Wolfeyes> You running these games through kde superfly?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: yes
<JaxonM> I only have a single title that I created over a weekend: made to run on Windows and Android
<superfly> Wolfeyes: well, you install the Steam client, and then you run that. Done.
<Wolfeyes> makes notes
<superfly> JaxonM: with Unity you should be able to just "deploy to Linux" and done? At least so I've been told.
<Wolfeyes> think he lost connection again
<qwebirc47853> Goodness
<JaxonM> Goodness
<JaxonM> Unstable connection...
<Wolfeyes> so it seems
<JaxonM> Superfly, what was the name of that app?
<superfly> JaxonM: I think it's called hexchat
<JaxonM> I'll search for it in Software Centre
<JaxonM> Found it
<Wolfeyes> superfly: installing wine do you have to agree to some eula license?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: no, it's open source
<Wolfeyes> Then I have no clue why the package configuartion is asking me to do so now!
<Wolfeyes> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer 
<superfly> oh, that's why
<superfly> that's not wine, that's the Windows fonts.
<Wolfeyes> okay
<Wolfeyes> okay
<jaxonM_> I will log out of my other account
<Wolfeyes> well I was installing wine when it asked for that.
<superfly> Wolfeyes: ja, wine asks for those fonts to be installed so that you have a more Windows-like experience ;-)
<Wolfeyes> brb
 * superfly is going to try to get Sublevel Zero working now
<Wolfeyes> lol
<jaxonM_> A
<superfly> B
<Wolfeyes> >W
<Wolfeyes> :-P
<jaxonM_> I thought I got kicked out
<jaxonM_> Turns out that's my other account
<jaxonM_> So superfly, what else are you into?
<superfly> jaxonM_: lots of stuff
<superfly> :-P
<Wolfeyes> Have you succeeded superfly?
<superfly> Wolfeyes: negative. it doesn't seem to load. I'm going to post in the forums and see if they have some sort of way to generate a debug log
<Wolfeyes> mmmm
<superfly> played a level in Descent though.
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<Wolfeyes> I will check it out and play when I go to kilos
<jaxonM_> What genres are these?
<jaxonM_> Seems a lot has changed since my days of CnC 
<Wolfeyes> wb dekr4ken
<Wolfeyes> night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-23
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> Zzzzz
<magellanic> mornings
<Symmetria> heh anyone here use rtorrent?
<magellanic> nope
<thatgraemeguy> tested it many moons ago but settled on deluge because $reasons
<Symmetria> thatgraemeguy lol
<Symmetria> check this out
<Symmetria> [Throttle off/off KB] [Rate 242.3/198909.2 KB] [Port: 23506]                       [U 2/0] [D 79/0] [H 0/32] [S 7/163/768] [F 96/128]
<Symmetria> :P at that point my poor harddrive I was leeching to went "screw this, I cant write that fast"
<thatgraemeguy> oops
<thatgraemeguy> time for that 48-bay SSD array :D
<Symmetria> LOL, that or just get an SSD for leeching to and move shit off it when Im done
<magellanic> or leech slower :p
<Symmetria> the problem is torrenting to an SSD can severely hurt the drive, SSD's dont really like massive numbers of writes 
<Symmetria> magellanic blasphemy
<Symmetria> ;p
<thatgraemeguy> pretty sure that isn't the case with modern SSDs
<magellanic> aren't they meant for lots of writes, with their huge iops
<Symmetria> magellanic heh yes, but they have limited life span
<Symmetria> if you keep writing to them 
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy superfly inetpro grumbug magellanic pieter2627 TinuvaMac totimkopf and all others
<thatgraemeguy> lo lo
<superfly> Kilos: morning sleepy head 
<magellanic> sup Kilos 
<Kilos> haha ive already sprayed weed killer on dubbeltjies over a large area
<Kilos> and taken sheep to pasture
<Kilos> gonna be hot again today
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Clear. High: 35° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 37° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 20° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 34° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 32° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Chance of a
<Maaz> Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Monda…
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=726&m=746&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=18070&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/150447-tesla-powerwall-in-sa-how-much-it-costs-and-when-you-can-buy-it.html
<Kilos> not just eskoms unreliability but the cost of electricity thats making such an investment look worthwhile
<Symmetria> heh overpriced if you ask me
<magellanic> still a huge figure to fork out for just the battery, then the panels etc etc
<Symmetria> I run a 8kVA genset with a 5kVA inverter and a battery bank 
<Symmetria> and it cost me less ;p
<Symmetria> you can put in a 4KVA inverter with batteries for well less than 2k 
<Kilos> cost of fuel there most likely less than here Symmetria 
<Kilos> i think we are over R14 a litre
<MaNI> powerwall is a terrible investment
<MaNI> could spend that money on less batteries and some solar panels, much better investment
<MaNI> plenty of other LiFePO batteries out there as well - theres nothing actually special about powerwall, just an expensive pretty looking version marketed at folks with too much money
<Symmetria> heh ANY batteries are going to be expensive, its just that that one, is a lot more expensive
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> I run solar on the waterheaters here, the rest I run on mains / fall back to genset and inverter when power goes 
<Symmetria> purely because realistically, the number of panels I would need woul be problematic ;p
<Symmetria> I use a SHITLOAD of power at home
<mazal> Mornings
<MaNI> you don't need to go 100% solar you know, thats the fallacy most people make
<MaNI> aiming for e.g. 50% being provided by solar is more economical/realistic
<MaNI> (especially with ZA's tiered pricing of electricity)
<thatgraemeguy> I want to start out with converting my lighting to 12V DC
<thatgraemeguy> sometime
<thatgraemeguy> solar water heating too
<thatgraemeguy> sometime
<MaNI> I've started with lighting/computers/monitors/network equipment etc. - already knocked a huge amount off my bill, once I wire in water heating as well it will be profit all the way
<MaNI> if the power fails all I really lose is the oven/fridge/vacuum (and stuff like that) which is not a big deal anyway
<magellanic> MaNI: what did the setup for this cost if you don't mind me asking? and how much do you save?
<magellanic> I am also keen to start at the lights
<magellanic> MaNI: you loose the geyser too right? :p
<MaNI> magellanic, yeah but its stores heat for ages so thats not a big deal, also that will be wired in next as a dump load so soon I won't lose that either
<MaNI> magellanic, I've spent in total around 25k - my electricity bill is down to about R800 from R1200 - I'm still wasting a lot of my panel output though, once I dump that to the geyset my bill will probably be around R300 (at an estimate)
<magellanic> I use a gas stove along side the electric, lights/pc/network are my biggest issue I think
<MaNI> I actually view any profit as a bonus - as if I did not go this route I would have anyway had to sink ~R20k on a generator or giant UPS of some kind
<magellanic> yeah
<MaNI> so any cost reduction from it is really a bonus in that sense 
<MaNI> most of the savings are from the pc's - the lights are actually tiny in comparison
<magellanic> cool. I will look into it again
<magellanic> heh there is quite a bit of rage about the price in the comments of that article too
<squish102> 5 year ROI MaNI
<MaNI> if viewed as an investment yeah
<MaNI> if viewed as "I would have had to spend that money anyway on a generator or UPS" - its actually pure profit all the way
<MaNI> either way its good in my books
<squish102> and that powerwall are for ppl they buy iPhones, cuz they cool
<MaNI> sounds about right
<squish102> i also thought the eskom problems were over, hasnt it been awhile since power outages?
<MaNI> if you exclude the 3 entire sundays of "municipal maintenance" we have had in the area over the last 4 months - then yeah its been a while, but only because of a reduction in demand, when (if?) our economy recovers again it would be naive not to expect more of the same
<squish102> i wonder is slack is the next replacement for irc
<squish102> they should open source slack
<MaNI> I sure hope not - much prefer IRC
<MaNI> maybe someone will actually improve IRC at some point, that would be grand
<squish102> MaNI: u old school, stop living in the past :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> irc works fine
<squish102> dunno what will change the dieing trend of irc
<squish102> last 10 years has been all downhill
<MaNI> not entirely true
<MaNI> only for networks that aren't freenode
<Kilos> already many are using G+ fb and twitter rather than irc
<Kilos> but sheep are sheep
<MaNI> http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/irc.003.jpg
<Kilos> one leads and others follow
<MaNI> http://royal.pingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/irc.002.jpg
<MaNI> its just lost out on a few side niches - like gaming, flirt chats and warez - and has consolidated in its original niche of technical chat
<MaNI> which while not ideal - is not terrible either
<Wolfeyes> evening all
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> you winning?
<Wolfeyes> winning with clients slowly
<Wolfeyes> but the heat was a killer today
<Kilos> tomorrow worse
<Langjan> Hey Kilos  whats news?
<Kilos> still nothing Langjan 
<Kilos> very frustrating
<Kilos> now they most likely close over Christmas
<Langjan> Eish man, did you complain big time to the High Commissioner?
<Kilos> i mailed with my info
<Langjan> Maybe tickets will get cheaper soon...
<Kilos> tried foning but auto trply thing drove me mad and wasted airtime
<Kilos> thats the only upside.  it can only get cheaper now
<Kilos> when i ever get there one day ill speak to them about their feedback weakness
<Langjan> I see Emirates are already advertising some good deals, mainly to Europe and Emirates but Oz should also improve, however the Rand is not helping.     
<Kilos> dont wanna rock the boat yet
<Kilos> rand is inna bad way
<Kilos> ty zuma
<Kilos> he should go back to herding cattle
<Langjan> The ID 10 T syndrome
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> it was all planned im sure
<Kilos> many peeps made fortunes with it
<Kilos> think about buying 50 mil before than crash and selling now
<Kilos> money for jam
<Kilos> and selling that much will dop value again
<Kilos> everything is crooked
<Langjan> Agreed, you think the man is capable of herding cattle? 
<Kilos> f someone is behind him with a sjambok ja
<Langjan> Mugabe does it, has been for ages, why not Zuma also?
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Maney-laundering
<Langjan> Money
<Kilos> gonna be fun watching the idle rich when money crashes
<Kilos> many will splat on sidewalks out of highrise buildings
<Kilos> easier just to vacuum up then anyway
<Langjan> Check this out and take them on: https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> oh ive read that a few times
<Kilos> with a smirk on my face
<Kilos> sales talk
<Kilos> they dont give anyway to contact them directly
<Kilos> next week ill get a friend there to fone one of the ministers agai as he did 4 years ago
<Kilos> they took 2 years with last application
<Kilos> im sure they think im a risk to their security
<Kilos> so things get lost
<Kilos> last time they foned and apologised and made many excuses
<Kilos> and im falling asleep again
<Kilos> Langjan ty for caring, i have to sleep now
<Kilos> see you tomorrow again
<Kilos> stay safe and well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Langjan> Slaap lekker Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie oom , julle ook
<Langjan> Dankie en sterkte, alles sal regkom...
<Kilos> ons hoop maar so dankie baie
<Sxuza> hi all 
<Sxuza> i need some help with LTE CPE B593 modem  - Telkom 
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-24
<Kilos> morning everyone
<superfly> Morning Kilos. Up early this morning 
<Kilos> hi superfly yeah been watering plants while its still a bit cooler
<Kilos> you all well superfly ?
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<magellanic> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> Maaz seen magespawn
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 3 days, 23 hours, 33 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-12-19 22:39:26 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-12-19 23:23:34 PST
<Kilos> hi inetpro you at work or off yet?
<superfly> Kilos: mostly. 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Hey magellanic 
<magellanic> superfly: :)
<gremble> Good morning everyone
<gremble> My analysis lecturer cannot relax. He has already send us preparation notes for next year
<pieter2627> ola o/
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> bye all... have a joyful festive season...
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> does anyone here know how i can get hold of karl fischer ?
<charl> is he still on irc ?
<charl> kmf
<Kilos-> hi charl he wasnt here very often was more by some floss channel
<Kilos-> i dont remember which one
<Kilos-> where have you been
<charl> hey Kilos- 
<charl> i've been busy but otherwise good
<charl> and yourself
<charl> nah i was just asking
<charl> my mom got a message yesterday from him on facebook asking for my contact details
<charl> i have no idea why
<charl> i have not gotten a mail from him (yet) or a message on irc
<charl> so i was just curious
<charl> thought i would look for him on the "familiar" channels :)
<Kilos-> there is a chaneel he was on , but i think only the pro would remember that
<Kilos-> floss.pro
<charl> ah yes i rememeber that thing
<charl> but i thought it closed down a long time ago
<charl> the site went completely broken and didn't get fixed
<Kilos-> maybe you have to go to the site
<Kilos-> i dunno
<charl> nah it's dead
<charl> i just get some generic holding page
<Kilos-> pro will know they were in contact for sofd
<charl> sofd?
<Kilos-> sfd
<charl> software freedom day ?
<charl> ah
<Kilos-> ya
<Kilos-> he did it again here this year
<charl> nice
<charl> didn't you have richard stallman a couple of years ago
<charl> i can remember watching the video recording
<Kilos-> i dont remember everything
<Kilos-> i thought isis had shortened you a bit
<Kilos-> im full time on kde for last couple of years
<charl> isis?
<charl> oh you mean, the paris attacks?
<Kilos-> those peeps that chop off heads
<Kilos-> hehe
<charl> ah lol
<charl> no they have not gotten to my neck yet
<charl> :D
<Kilos-> :D
<charl> i like to stick my neck out but i don't like to get it chopped off :P
<charl> hehehehe
<Kilos-> hahaha
<charl> have a good christmas all!
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-25
<Kilos> morning all, compliments of the season to you
<Kilos> hi bigdog 
<Kilos> you got puppies too?
<Kilos> oh its jason
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry for taking so long
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> net got a bit jamed up this side for some reason
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> slow but then again i suppose it is christmas
<magespawn> not you, the room in general
<Kilos> one would expect it to  be quiet
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> oh skype and the fb chat things i spose
<Kilos> the room has been dead all day
<magespawn> it is almost like the people have families or something
<Kilos> mind you i got here near lunch time anyway and slept all avy
<Kilos> hahahaha
<magespawn> not a bad way to spend today
<Kilos> yeah and im gonna crash again now
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn . night the other lurkers too
<magespawn> cheers Kilos 
<superfly> hi magespawn, gremble
<gremble> Hey superfly
<gremble> Merry Christmas
<superfly> Thanks, to you too. Have a good day so far?
<gremble> Yup. Family braai
<superfly> Nice.
<gremble> Now just relaxing at home
<gremble> How about yourself?
<gremble> Have you hid the whistles and drumsets and other noisemakers the children got for christmas? :P
<superfly> gremble: urgh. one boy got a miniture accordion, and the other a xylophone. so noise. such loud. wow.
<magespawn> hi superfly gremble
<magespawn> Merry Christmas
<magespawn> later all
<gremble> Hahaha My mother threatened the family that they'll make us stay with them if they gave us noisemakers
<gremble> so we never got any until we had to learn to play musical intruments
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-26
<superfly> gremble: sadly, this was a conspiracy on the part of my wife and my mother-in-law. No way around that one 
<gremble> Hahaha It seems you have lost then. I am sorry. :P
<superfly> As my wife is "reminding" me, I did give the ok, apparently. 
<gremble> Haha It is just hard to remember with all the noise? :P
<gremble> Everytime I see a headline with "Foo considered harmful" I want to punch a kitten
<gremble> I don't, because kittens are lovely and I am not a horrible person
<gremble> Just. ugh
<gremble> I need to figure out docker so I can put development environments on my computer. This having to maintain programming language distributions on my laptop is a pain in the ass
<superfly> Docker is not hard. It's actually really easy. The difficult part is that it's not suited towards desktop stuff. It's more a server technology 
<gremble> Then I need to make another plan. I am trying to do some haskell work, but my arch install has upgraded to some new minor version that is not the lts minor version, now my entire environment is broken .-.
<superfly> Also, containers are ephemeral. They lose everything as soon as they stop 
<superfly> Don't use Arch 
<superfly> Arch is not what I consider a stable desktop system 
<superfly> Even Debian unstable is more stable than Arch 
<gremble> It is literally just haskell that keeps breaking
<gremble> Everything else is fantastic
<superfly> I've played with Arch. I went back to Debian unstable. 
<gremble> I used to be on debian unstable, back when unstable was sid. But I moved to arch because gentoo and lfs took too long to get set up
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I had ideas about doing my LPI certs back then
<superfly> Unstable is always sid. It's a rolling release 
<gremble> No.
<gremble> the names stay with the repos
<superfly> gremble: dude, I'm a Debian Maintainer, I think I know what I'm talking about 
<gremble> Ha. I was like 98.50938% sure that the names stayed haha
<superfly> They do, except sid
<superfly> Packages move from sid into testing. Testing will become the next stable release 
<gremble> Oh. that is where my idea comes from, I think. I think I used to use Jessie and then jessie moved to stable and I had to changed my repos again. or something in that regard. That was two or three years ago though
<gremble> I used crunchbang and they ran with wheezy
<gremble> But wheezy's software was antique so I moved "up" a repo
<superfly> Ya. I use the "unstable" repo. No name changing 
<superfly> It's pretty pointless to use stable on a desktop 
<gremble> this is pretty cool, with pacgraph I can create a dependency graph of all my packages xD
<gremble> http://picpaste.com/pics/pacgraph-dORC8p4r.1451114112.png
<superfly> Wow 
<Wolfeyes> good day all
<Wolfeyes> superfly:  I been looking at sublevel zero - looks like an awesome game - busy setting it up.
<superfly> Wolfeyes: yeah, if I could only get it to run again -_-
<superfly> gremble: have you heard of gource? 
<superfly> gremble: https://youtu.be/77a2iNvmvts
<Wolfeyes> nope superfly
<Wolfeyes> superfly: was lookign at sniper elite 3 as well, do you know if this has been played on kde?
<Wolfeyes> Kilos: did you see Jaxon again or the other guy?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> what other guy?
<Wolfeyes> derek or something
<superfly> Wolfeyes: KDE or Gnome doesn't matter. 
<Wolfeyes> cool ty superfly
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and merry Christmas to you and everyone else as well, even if a bit late by now
<Kilos> ty inetpro i hope you had a good time and rested some
<inetpro> just this weather taking it's toll on me again 
<inetpro> major migraines this morning
<Kilos> yeah and 35°c again tomorrow
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> s/it's/its/
<inetpro> really hope the rain is coming now
<Kilos> 30% chnace of storms
<Kilos> chance
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Sxuza> hey hey 
<inetpro> have several big trees on the plot dying already from the unusual heat
<Sxuza> how u guys doing?
<inetpro> hi Sxuza
<Kilos> good ty Sxuza 
<inetpro> good, good and you?
<Kilos> yip inetpro all thats really growing here is dubbeltjies
<Kilos> and min ban weed left
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> *sigh*
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> ... 
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<gremble> That gource is pretty cool superfly
<superfly> gremble: yeah. it just makes the video frames, so you have to string it all together, and then add whatever music and other stuff as you want
<superfly> I ended up with a 700GB file
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-27
<Kilos> greetings all
<superfly> Kilos: sleepy head :-P
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> *yawn*
<superfly> Kilos: busy day? 
<Kilos> nope i just woke up superfly and you?
<superfly> Heh. I woke up about half an hour ago. 
<Kilos> afternoon ballie nap
<superfly> It's what happens when you get old.... 
<tumbleweed> :P
<superfly> Now of course I'm going to be awake all night. 
<Kilos> haha hi there tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you well?
<tumbleweed> pretty good. You?
<Kilos> well ty 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> kinda hot hey
<Kilos> and no wind even
<inetpro> yeah, same old... a very tough season 
<inetpro> super[tab]: hmm... 
<inetpro> where did he go now? 
<Kilos> back to sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one thing no one can escape and stay alive
<Kilos> old age
<superfly> Morning inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro hier kom die wind
<kulelu88> anybody lurking?
<inetpro> Kilos: bring hy die reen die keer?
<inetpro> wb superfly
<inetpro> your server failing again?
<inetpro> kulelu88: wb as well
<Kilos> inetpro miskien
<Kilos> dit boem boem by harties al en noord van dit
<inetpro> ai!
<kulelu88> Linode is fucked, or so I hear
<Kilos> both our sitesd are still working
<inetpro> kulelu88: DDOS attacks?
<Kilos> i think they are there
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I don't think so
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> fly fly wherefor art thou fly
<Kilos> e
<kulelu88> they may be fine now but were reeling earlier
<kulelu88> static sites don't need a linode server. you could dump everything on cloudflare
<inetpro> kulelu88: how does it work?
<kulelu88> well a static website is basically static files, like html, css and js
<kulelu88> this is what cloudflare serves as a CDN
<inetpro> so you point your DNS records to cloudflare?
<inetpro> ah... "To sign up for CloudFlare’s CDN, you make a simple change to your authoritative DNS"
<superfly> inetpro: no, Linode's Atlanta, GA datacentre was under attack
<kulelu88> if you check their status page, it looks like they were getting hit across datacenters over a few days
<inetpro> maybe just a technical error somewhere
<inetpro> they've been pretty stable for the fly's services
<kulelu88> London did have a warning also
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> doei! :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-26
<jerit> guys I neeeeeed heeeeelp
<jerit> can't copy largish files to my server
<jerit__> dunno what's happening with my other login but I've decided to reinstall the thing now I've got samba installed so now what?
<jerit> okay so this seems to have got its act together
<jerit> running /smbpasswd -a jerit/ hasn't done what I expected it would
<jerit> it gives me like help documentation
<jerit> ah that's because -a ignores the option if the specified username already exists
<jerit> so now I'm confused because samba is installed and everything but I can't access my share
<jerit> the login keeps getting rejected
<paddatrapper> jerit: smbpasswd -e jerit 
<paddatrapper> You need to enable the user after adding it
<paddatrapper> I still find samba to be largely black, useful magic
<jerit> lol
<jerit> still can't get into it
<jerit> smbpasswd -e did the same as -a
<jerit> ie nothing apparently
<paddatrapper> let me see if I can check on one of my server
<paddatrapper> s
<jerit> I'm working on this btw https://www.howtoforge.com/samba-server-ubuntu-14.04-lts
<paddatrapper> jerit: In your config file you need to specify the samba passwd file:
<paddatrapper> [global]
<paddatrapper> smb password file = /etc/smb/smbpasswd
 * jerit forgot to sudo smbpasswd -a jerit
<jerit> was running it without sudo so it didn't work
<paddatrapper> Ah, yeah sudo is needed
<paddatrapper> FWIW this is my smb config file: https://gitlab.com/paddatrapper/ansible/blob/master/personal/roles/file/files/smb.conf.j2
<jerit> this guide I'm using said nothing about sudo being needed
<magespawn> maybe assumed your are running as root al the time
<paddatrapper> Generally most config of system daemons require root
<magespawn> you are
<magespawn> some of the setups linke centos you have to setup the users
<paddatrapper> that's a really bad assumption to be making... (on the guide's side)
<paddatrapper> You shouldn
<paddatrapper> You shouldn't be logged in as root to any box, always setup users
<magespawn> indeed but playing around with kali i set up a standard user, then could not get most things to work
<magespawn> the guides assumed a default setup 
<paddatrapper> True, Kali is slightly different, as you are working with tools that require direct access to things that only root has access to (network, configs, etc)
<jerit> how can I check my user permissions?
<paddatrapper> jerit: What do you mean>
<jerit> I think my user is a root user by default
<paddatrapper> ?
<jerit> how do I check?
<paddatrapper> Ag I can't type today...
<jerit> :P
<paddatrapper> check your username? If it is root, then you are root
<jerit> it isn't
<jerit> su - root ... I can't authenticate coz I don't know what that password is lol
<paddatrapper> Then you're not root. You have root permissions (sudo group in Debian/Ubuntu) when you run sudo 
<paddatrapper> sudo passwd will change the root password without prompting for original
<jerit> but that means nobody knows what root password is so whats the point of it if you can get into an account that's on sudo list?
<paddatrapper> exactly why that list should be as short as possible
<paddatrapper> sudo also allows for more auditablility through logs and things when there are multiple users
<jerit> server broke... who did it? *slaps sudoer over the head with a wet fish*
<paddatrapper> lol, exactly!
<jerit> playboy.co.za is seriously slow to load
<jerit> think they need to get onto a more custom system rather than WP
<jerit> maybe something with a bit more focus
<magespawn> i am off chat later all
<superfly> jerit: root has no password so that you can't log in as root. When you need root, use sudo to gain privileges for that command. This is better security. 
<nsnzero> good evening all
<jerit> superfly I don't understand... if using sudo allows me to do everything that root can do and root is inaccessible, why have root at all?
<jerit> seems to me it is then, defunct or otherwise has no purpose
<paddatrapper> jerit: You can only not login as root. the user root is still used extensively in a linux system - things like running system daemons would not be possible if root did not exist
<nsnzero> to root or not to root 
<nsnzero> jerit you can only run root if you are in the sudoers list - is a proctection mechanism for multiuser environments born out of the fact that unix / linux was create3d to 
<nsnzero> run a server with other user connecting with simple terminals
<superfly> paddatrapper: btw, as of the 21st I am a DM
<paddatrapper> superfly: congratulations! 
<jerit> a DM?
<jerit> and also, you're not 21 yet?
<jerit> oh, as of /the/ 21st, not /your/ 21st
<paddatrapper> jerit: Debian Maintainer 
<inetpro> .
<kulelu88> Does anybody use Kate here? 
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-27
<squish102> superfly: how long ago did you get here?
<squish102> but you have been to the usa before right?
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero and everyone else
<nsnzero> hi Kilos how you doing ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<nsnzero> bored atm - doing some research .... very boring stuff though
<Langjan> Good morning all
<nsnzero> morning Langjan 
<Langjan> You well nsnzero? Hope you had a good Christmas 
<Langjan> You there Kilos? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> compliments of the season to you and family
<Langjan> And to you many thanks Kilos 
<Langjan> Maybe you saw my mail, got the Nautilus menu view sorted
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i been outside mostly
<Langjan> thks, you taught me to use Synaptic 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> synaptic is a good tool
<Langjan> Yes indeed
<Langjan> Sri Lanka 22-3
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Also managed to sort my light prob
<Langjan> you wont believe...
<Langjan> I was working with the wrong globe! Lmga!
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> always look at the basics first
<Langjan> Very confusing system with four globes
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> You feeling OK? I was worried when I did not see you online yesterday
<Kilos> went to a friend of ians, sorry should have told peeps here
<Kilos> im ready to go lie down now again
<Langjan> No prob as long as you are fine and enjoyed it
<Kilos> bit heavy feeling
<Langjan> Have a god rest 
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> ty you look ater you as well and shout if you need help
<Langjan> Many thanks appreciated, all seems fine even graphics behaving  
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> good to know
<Langjan> Mooi loop rus ;lekker en drink baie water op 'n leë maag
<Kilos> ok dankie sal so maak
<Langjan> en sny die gifpyle uit...
<nsnzero> evening all
<jerit> spent the afternoon with the girl who I hope will be my next girlfriend :3
<jerit> there aren't words that I can use to tell you guys how awesome she is
<kulelu88> jerit: apart from awesome? :D
<kulelu88> nsnzero: did you make the algo faster? or next challenge?
<jerit> kulelu88: the word awesome is cheap in this case. It doesn't nearly even begin to be sufficient
<kulelu88> you're new here jerit . Must be a young guy :P all the old ooms here only complain about their wives :D
<jerit> I'm 29 lol
<kulelu88> that's young ;)
<jerit> was just gonna say :P
<kulelu88> are you on zatech also? jerit 
<jerit> thing is all you old ooms complaining about your wives have done something I've not yet managed... you got a woman to agree to spend a significant amount of time with you
<jerit> kulelu88: nope, never heard of it
<kulelu88> "all `you` old ooms"? I'm not old :D
<jerit> lol sorry
<kulelu88> you a programmer? what language? jerit 
<jerit> mostly .net stuff but getting deeper and deeper into linux
<kulelu88> the "dark" side for you Win programmers
<jerit> eh I don't mind really... php is much the same as c# syntactically
<jerit> its python I don't understand
<kulelu88> that comes as a shock, considering Python has the easiest syntax
<jerit> its more the application structure that I don't get
<kulelu88> of Django?
<jerit> of python
<nsnzero> hi jerit and kulelu88 
<jerit> hello
<kulelu88> there is no standard app structure in Python
<kulelu88> design-decisions are made by opinionated frameworks
<jerit> opinionated?
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i dont think i can make this code faster without resorting to c
<kulelu88> django, like rails, is opinionated
<kulelu88> nsnzero: you can try Cython :P
<kulelu88> anyways, ja, I think another challenge would be more fun
<kulelu88> I didn't get to see your code though 
<nsnzero> what is am trying to do is save previous result and use that 
<kulelu88> caching?
<kulelu88> that's cheating :P
<nsnzero> ya thats 1 way to make it faster
<kulelu88> nsnzero: try this challenge: given a number, find all the even numbers and sum all the even numbers up
<nsnzero> cython i never really tried it - seems like you have to declare like c
<kulelu88> cython is easier than C or Go 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: the code https://bin.snyman.info/mmmw7f9a
<nsnzero> so the challenge is say 12345678 is given , now do i add up  2 4 6 8 ?
<nsnzero> jerit: best of luck with the girl btw
<jerit> nsnzero: thanks :)
<kulelu88> nsnzero: say I give you the number 5438, find all the even numbers from 1 to 5438 and then add them up
<kulelu88> including 5438
<nsnzero> oh - my misinterpretation of the question 
<nsnzero> small change to the program that i wrote to add the even numbers found in a long number 
<kulelu88> that's part 1 of the challenge :D
<nsnzero> kulelu88: best prep another question i am almost finished
<nsnzero> part 2 please kulelu88 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: now find all the odd numbers and add those up
<kulelu88> then, subtract the total of all the even numbers from the total of all the odd numbers
<nsnzero> done kulelu88 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: can you test to see if a trend exists by testing: (sum of even numbers) - (sum of odd numbers) = answer  (by repeating experiment about 10-1000 times)
<kulelu88> I'm not sure if you could use a lib to find a trend
<kulelu88> maybe the math lib supports it
<nsnzero> i have a research the maths module - but i can see it already 
<kulelu88> what is the trend?
<kulelu88> very interesting to know
<kulelu88> math is beautiful :'D
<nsnzero> for an even number the difference is number/2
<nsnzero> for an odd number the difference is (number -1) /2 
<nsnzero> need to put both together somehow
<kulelu88> very interesting to come to that conclusion
<nsnzero> code in python will be (number -(number%2) /2
<kulelu88> you normally code in static languages? nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i havent coded i c for a while 
<nsnzero> you refering to statically typed ?
<kulelu88> yeah
<kulelu88> cause this sounds too easy for you :P
<nsnzero> the difference in c and python coding is not a challenge just that you have to declare in c
<kulelu88> but don't you need pointers to do a lot in C?
<nsnzero> pointers come from when memory was a big deal - instead of moving variable pointers where used to reference it to conserve memory
<nsnzero> i dont use them 
<kulelu88> I was trying to learn Go and it was terrible that pointers were central to the way Go works
<smile> to avoid pointers, one would use Vala, C#, C++, JavaScript, TypeScript, Gambas .. :)
<smile> and a lot of other programming languages I currently do not think of :p 
<kulelu88> Gambas? 
<smile> Visual Basic for Linux
<smile> nice for writing small applications quickly
<kulelu88> VB for Linux D: 0.o
<smile> GUI applications! :D
<smile> in a few minutes.
<kulelu88> what does the output come as? GTK? 
<smile> a .gambas executable file, but you can also make REAL binaries and installation packages (deb, rpm) with dependencies and all
<smile> gambas supports both GTK and Qt
<nsnzero> smile : you refering to gambas ? 
<smile> yes
<smile> but I'm not related to the gambas dev team
<kulelu88> I think Nim doesn't have pointers also
<nsnzero> ok really simple coding in gambas i was amazed what a few lines can do
<nsnzero> go doesnt have a gui in linux as yet - hence i didnt go there yet 
<smile> kulelu88: what's Nim? :p
<kulelu88> smile: nim-lang.org
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i will research go and try and help you - its very similar to c 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: don't :P I'm focused on Python and an actual project, any yak-shaving will just kill my precious spare time :D
<nsnzero> lol - ok
<nsnzero> i think learning 1 language properly and then moving on is best too
<kulelu88> I'm going to need to figure out how to host 2 Flask apps on 1 server though :P
<kulelu88> that is true, better to be productive in a language you know
<nsnzero> mmmmh - something to research now ....
<nsnzero> take care guys - goodnight all 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: don't waste your time with those things :P
<kulelu88> I'll give you coding challenges instead 
<kulelu88> night
<smile> okay :)
<smile> they should update the look of their website
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-28
<Kilos> hi Langjan hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> what did you break
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Langjan> Hi Kilos alles wel dankie en met jou?
<Langjan> Laat geslaap vanoggend?
<Kilos> nee was buite besig meestal tot ek moeg is weer haha
<Kilos> ons vang reen water om te drink want ondergrondse water het besoedeling van die myne
<Langjan> Goeie plan
<Langjan> is jy nou weer moeg?
<Langjan> I did the transplant this morning, Juanitas machine no change but mine is running like seven demons are chasing it 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i also started playing a war game  so when i moeg i sit here and play war
<Kilos> called liberators
<Kilos> always short of gold
<Langjan> Only niggle is win xp in vbox unhappy about new box but will be sorted
<Kilos> story of my life
<Kilos> whats the xp for
<Langjan> Just to run my genealogy program
<Kilos> aha
<Langjan> They are hardegat about adapting to linux
<Kilos> find a way to convert it to linux
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> find a linux equivalent
<Langjan> I have tried but its a long learning curve
<Kilos> what isnt
<Langjan> breaking things
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I have eight 12v motorcycle batteries that are still usable - know anybody can use them? Or sell to squatters to charge their phones etc
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> where did they come from
<Kilos> sell them on bid or buy
<Langjan> A go-go mobile cart of an old lady who uses it for shopping trips 
<Langjan> When she cannot get back up the hill she buys new ones
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Cart sold to her with promise it runs 23 kms on a charge, she hardly gets 5
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> And she could have got it via Amazon at half the price
<Langjan> Sharks
<Kilos> shame man
<Langjan> Pathetic
<Kilos> yes those peeps should be shortened a bit
<Langjan> Now I see they advertise on FB, I put in comment for people to shop via Amazon - am sure they love it
<Kilos> yes cut their throats
<Langjan> OK gotta go Kilos chat later have a good day
<Langjan> leyt me go see what I can break
<Kilos> go safe my friend
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> thks you too my good friend
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Langjan> Good day to all.  
<Langjan> Also wet by you Kilos? 
<Langjan> Hi guys, you there Kilos?
<nsnzero> good evening 
<Kilos> here Langjan 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Langjan> hello nsnzero  and Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> From a wet Bushveld
<Kilos> yeah rains have been very welcome
<Kilos> we hadd 55mm on Christmas day
<Langjan> How are you feeling Kilos? 
<smile> hallo :)
<Langjan> Lovely, 55 mm
<Kilos> im ok ty
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<Langjan> Good
<Langjan> Hi smile you have a friendly nick
<Langjan> Q plse Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Thks
<Langjan> Juanitas desktop has ubuntu 14.04 on 30 GB partition of 250 GB drive
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> I want to enlarge the ubuntu partition to about 200 GB and install Win 7 dual boot on the other 50 GB 
<smile> Langjan: of course! :D
<smile> I am friendly ;)
<Langjan> Can I do this without damaging the linux installation?
<nsnzero> Langjan: i read somewhere that it is best to install windows first then linux
<Langjan> Im sure smile 
<Kilos> yes
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> use gparted and make the partition larger
<Langjan> ok nsn but ubuntu is already there, is it a problem?
<nsnzero> let me think abot Langjan 
<nsnzero> *abit not about - sorry
<Langjan> OK but the rest is a 100 GB partition where win 7 was previously and a 100 GB unallocated space
<Kilos> but normally better to put windows first
<Langjan> It will not be a problem to backup ubuntu and start afresh 
<nsnzero> i think a virtual machine install will be easier if you using the system for basic windows stuff
<Kilos> but if win in virtual it shouldnt matter
<nsnzero> its got a speed issue for gamimg Kilos and graphics 
<Langjan> I have a VBox on my system but it is too finicky, will prefer a win 7 on its own 
<Kilos> he doesnt game with it
<Langjan> no gaming required here
<Langjan> aye
<nsnzero> all work and no play Langjan 
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> so looks like I must backup, install win 7 then fresh install Ubuntu
<Langjan> When I play I dont do it on computers
<Langjan> then its not a break
<nsnzero> lol - good one Langjan 
<Langjan> Like fishing or bowling
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> wait what you can do is make a partition for win7 , and install it in there
<Langjan> Well if that can work it may be the easier way nsnzero 
<nsnzero> make a second part for your home directory and move everythin across
<Langjan> Ive heard of that a lot but sounds intimidating
<Langjan> I get nervous around partitioning
<Kilos> better to install win and then ubuntu
<nsnzero> i have seperate parts for root and home - so if i have to install again - i wont loose the home directory , settings , etc
<Langjan> Is that a better way than backing up home on external drive?
<Langjan> I suppose backup keeps updated automatically
<Kilos> very similar
<Kilos> home is home
<nsnzero> did you try doing a windows custom install - its in the windows 7 setup 
<Kilos> but if its on its own partition you install fresh but dont format /home
<nsnzero> Langjan: backups are still essential - this just incase of system failure not hardware failure
<nsnzero> i break my installs quite often by install from kubuntu cli repository
<Langjan> nsnzero, yes I have assumed as such but am pondering the added benefits of a separate home partition 
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142695/what-are-the-pros-and-cons-of-having-a-separate-home-partition
<nsnzero> just 1 benefit - when you do a fresh install everything in home will still be there - saves time 
<nsnzero> 1 thing i hate in virtual box is that usb drive dont get autodetected , you have to select them from a menu 
<Langjan> Bear in mind its my wife's desktop, she only uses it occasionally and then almost exclusively for e-mails and facebook
<nsnzero> safe bet Langjan - backup - install windows , install linux , restore - rather stick with want you know 
<Langjan> The win 7 I use for backup of my genealogy system, also only very occasionally (fortunately) - I get heartburn from too much windows
<Langjan> Looks like the thing to do thks nsnzero and Kilos  agrees
<Kilos> yip
<nsnzero> best of luck - linux will resize the windows part itself too 
<Langjan> Kilos, by the way, my full screen prob is system related, still does the same in the new box
<Langjan> thks nsnzero 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not the hardware?
<nsnzero> what screen prob ? 
<Kilos> graphics card
<Kilos> get a pci plugin graphics card
<smile> not pci-e? :p
<Kilos> yes whatever that motherboard has
<Kilos> i think the onboard graphics cant handle full screen
<smile> pci-e is current technology, for ten years now +- :)
<nsnzero> how i miss my gaming days ....
<Langjan> Kilos, in both machines? Too much of a co-incidence and Juanitas MBoard never had that problem
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> same system in 2 different machines
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> and 14.04 was ok
<Langjan> Yes
<Kilos> easy to fix
<Kilos> install kde
<Langjan> AArgh!
<Kilos> hahahahahaha
<Langjan> Dripping tap again...
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> But you did say do fresh install, I think that would have sorted it
<nsnzero> 1 thing i learned in linux - every problem can be solved by tinkering 
<Langjan> Yes as long as you have the time and know where to tinker 
<Langjan> Grey hair does not help, they just get worse 
<Langjan> those that dont fall out
<Kilos> lol nsnzero he is 8 years and 2 months older than me
<Kilos> really old
<nsnzero> Langjan: i am catching up with you guys ...
<Langjan> but you have higher mileage
<Kilos> hahahahahaha
<Kilos> nsnzero you have a long way to go
<Langjan> how young you nsnzero ?
<nsnzero> when i go to the barber i ask him to put hair on my head not cut it off 
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> i will be 40 next year august 
<Langjan> Some guys lose hair in twenties
<Langjan> ok still umfaan
<Langjan> but be careful
<Langjan> jy verloor jou hare as jy 'n skuiwergat trou 
<Langjan> en toelaat dat sy op jou kop sit
<Kilos> hahahahahaaa
<nsnzero> how time flies 
<Langjan> yes indeed
<Langjan> back to win and linux install plse
<Langjan> do I install win on whole disk or make a partition first?
<nsnzero> we got side tracked sorry -  we agreed , backup and install fresh 
<nsnzero> you can partition during the windows install - in the advanced setup menu - its somewhere there 
<Langjan> ok then allocate as much space as I want to allow for windows
<nsnzero> yes - leave the rest unallocated space - linux should automatically pick up that space and install there 
<Langjan> and the windows partition formatted to? 
<Langjan> fat32 or something like that?
<Kilos> ntfs
<nsnzero> the win7 setup will do all of that - linux doesnt do ntfs i think
<smile> nsnzero: linux does NTFS
<smile> I use it :)
<nsnzero> and now i know , thanks smile 
<MaNI> NTFS support is pretty good these days, though I still wouldn't use it where it can be avoided
<Langjan> ok but I need to format the disk first?
<smile> NTFS support works 99,99% of the time, has problems with files being marked as executable while they are not, but it's not a major problem
<nsnzero> not format - partition it first - 50G for win7
<nsnzero> formating will preserve the previous parts which you dont require
<Langjan> It already has three partitions
<nsnzero> can i ask why you use ntfs on linux , smile ?
<smile> I have a dualboot :)
<smile> ntfs is used for my data partition and my windows partition
<smile> ext4 support on Windows is bad
<smile> read support is fine, write support still sucks
<smile> and performance is very bad
<nsnzero> Langjan: read out the part , there should be boot , root and swap
<smile> see you later! :)
<Kilos> go well lad
<Langjan> 'bye friendly man
<nsnzero> take care smile - keep joining the chat 
<Langjan> nsnzero, you lost me there - the drive currently has a 30 GB where ubuntu is, 100 GB unallocated and 100 GB where win 7 was previously 
<nsnzero> Langjan: did you backup your ubuntu ?
<Langjan> just about done
<nsnzero> this is not the same machine you chatting from ?
<Langjan> No, backup completed
<Langjan> now boot win dvd?
<Langjan> or gparted first?
<nsnzero> 1 second Langjan 
 * Kilos watches
<nsnzero> all your data is safely backuped - because there is no going back once we start
<nsnzero> *backed-up
<Langjan> Yes  just did some from her desktop also, then its all done
<nsnzero> there is a folders called users in the C:\ directory you can copy that straigth across is contains all the other directories for each user
<nsnzero> win7 dvd and license key on hand ?
<Langjan> yes but where do I find that C:\ directory?
<Langjan> users let me have a look
<Langjan> usr?
<nsnzero> open explorer - its in the c drive 
<Langjan> sorry nsn, explorer?
<nsnzero> if its not there and you confident everything is backuped - we can move forward
<nsnzero> press the windows key + 'e' together to open explorer
<Langjan> Yes all backed up, complete home folder and desktop
<nsnzero> wait - we still on ubuntu - nevermind the above
<Langjan> yes
<nsnzero> pop in the windows dvd and reboot - select dvd rom in the boot option
<Langjan> thought I had lost it
<Langjan> ok
<nsnzero> in case i get disconnected : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Langjan> many thks
<Langjan> windows loading files
<Langjan> starting wndows
<Langjan> install or repair
<nsnzero> install 
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> setup starting
<Langjan> upgrade or custom
<nsnzero> custom
<Langjan> then advanced drive options?
<nsnzero> yes
<nsnzero> you should see the partition come up 
<Langjan> format?
<Langjan> it gives predetermined partitions
<Langjan> and options like new, format, extend, load driver
<nsnzero> but do those partition add up to the total disk space ?
<Langjan> yes just about, 250 GB
<Langjan> I want to limit win to about 50 GB
<nsnzero> whats the total disk size ?
<Langjan> 250
<Langjan> say 240 GB
<nsnzero> can you read off the partition names listed ?
<Kilos> im gonna say night guys. see you in the morning again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> take care kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> gnight Kilos sleep well
<Kilos> dankie oom en julle oo
<Kilos> k
<Langjan> disk 0 unallocated 307 MB
<Langjan> disk 0 partition 1 98 GB system
<Langjan> disk 0 unallocated space 98 GB
<Langjan> disk 0 partition 2, 33 GB primary
<nsnzero> those are the partition we need to delete - click on them and look for a delete option 
<Langjan> disk 0 partition 3 3,9 GB logical
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> all of them
<nsnzero> all of them
<Langjan> ok all deleted now 23 GB unallocated space
<Langjan> 233 GB
<nsnzero> so we end up with a +- 240G unallocated space 
<Langjan> right
<nsnzero> is there a continue at the bottom ? select the 233G partition and continue
<Langjan> option is "new"?
<Langjan> or refresh or load driver
<Langjan> or "next"
<nsnzero> select the "next" button  
<Langjan> now installing windows
<nsnzero> coffee time Langjan 
<Langjan> I'm keeping you up late nsnzero , shall I continue via the link and get back tomorrow if needed? 
<nsnzero> no i will stay on a bit longer - until the ubunut install
<nsnzero> time on the windows install to finish ?
<Langjan> Looks like its done, starting windows
<Langjan> completing installation
<Langjan> still running completing
<Langjan> not sure when to remove dvd
<nsnzero> it will tell you to reboot 
<Langjan> setup preparing coomputer for first use...
<nsnzero> ok get the ubuntu dvd ready but dont put it in yet
<Langjan> it had rebooted a few times, then asks to boot frm CD
<Langjan> so I have removed win dvd
<nsnzero> no problem - once windows settles we can boot ubuntu 
<Langjan> ok have just entered name, password etc
<Langjan> finalizing settings
<Langjan> rebooting
<Langjan> preparing desktop
<Langjan> done, ok now boot on ubuntu dvd?
<nsnzero> yes - you can start ubuntu
<Langjan> ok booting
<Langjan> ah goood...
<nsnzero> this will start the ubunut live cd - you need to click the install ubuntu icon 
<Langjan> ubuntu starting
<Langjan> right
<Langjan> getting there
<Langjan> install alongside windows 7?
<nsnzero> ubuntu should detect win7 is already installed on the hardrive 
<nsnzero> yes 
<nsnzero> now there is a slider to set the disk space 
<Langjan> drag divider
<Langjan> right
<nsnzero> set the windows to the required 50G 
<Langjan> right
<Langjan> then install?
<nsnzero> now once you happy - click forward
<nsnzero> yes 
<Langjan> there is 1 small hidden partition
<nsnzero> thats should be the boot partition windows and linux uses
<Langjan> I assiumed as such, ignore and proceed
<Langjan> ?
<nsnzero> yes - ubuntu will install GRUB by itself onto that hidden part
<Langjan> OK its resizing, I think I will get the rest done - many many thanks nsnzero really apppreciate your time and help
<nsnzero> ubuntu should be resizing the win7 part
<nsnzero> no problem at all Langjan 
<Langjan> Setting time zones
<Langjan> keyboard etc so were there
<Langjan> Hope you sleep well 
<nsnzero> i hope so too - had a rough night yesterday 
<nsnzero> you take care as well Langjan - good night
<Langjan> thks nsn go well
<Langjan> nsnzero, 
<nsnzero> i will wait 15 minutes more just to make sure all goes well though
<Langjan> Ai, many thks butI'm sure all is well, went very smoothly thanks to expert guidance
<Langjan> Will just install her desktop and home folder and all should be well, she wont even notice. 
<nsnzero> its only my 2nd dual boot install - i run everything in vmplayer or vbox 
<Langjan> Well done. Dont know vmplayer but use vbox for genealogy program, it has improved of late but is still a bit finicky and loses its win installation if youre not careful 
<nsnzero> yip - i had that problem- on my first install though i did something wrong but it was vbox 
<Langjan> Lost my vbox today simply because it detected that I had inserted the hdd in another machine
<Langjan> Had to reinstall from scratch 
<nsnzero> yip but it was my first try so it wasnt a biggie
<Langjan> first time is always big
<nsnzero> most time i rush the first setup - i dont read the manual properly - so second install is almost always needed 
<Langjan> Afrikaners say "hoe meer haas hoe minder spoed"
<Langjan> more haste = less speed
<nsnzero> too fast for my own good !!!
<Langjan> I'm also inclined to jump and then think
<Langjan> Patience is a virtue
<nsnzero> my wife as no patience - calling me to bed now 
<Langjan> but then each of us is unique, created to operate the way we were made for a purpose 
<nsnzero> take care Langjan - chat tomorrow
<Langjan> OK sleep well nsnzero and apologies to your wife but tell her it was for a good deed for the aged
<nsnzero> will do - good night
<Langjan> bye now
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-29
<Kilos> morning all
<Langjan> Good morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<nsnzero> morning all - have a lovely day everyone
<Langjan> Hi 
<Langjan> You there Kilos? 
<Kilos> yesir Langjan 
<Kilos> sorry ian was using lappy to teamview a client
<Langjan> No prob my friend as long as you're OK
<Langjan> Did you satisfy your client?
<Kilos> me??
<Kilos> what client
<Kilos> he satiskied his biometrics client yes
<Langjan> Oh sorry, it was Ian
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> you ok sir?
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos 
<Langjan> watchin the cricket with one eye
<Kilos> i might even install win7 on desktop and see if i can learn more about biometrics stuff
<Langjan> How are you today?
<Kilos> just a bit easily tired but otherwise ok ty
<Kilos> im not used to being an old man just yet
<Kilos> debs calls me her wrinkled old man
<Kilos> cheeky woman
<Langjan> Lmga! 
<Langjan> Is Ian into biometrics professionally? 
<Kilos> yes he runs his own company
<Langjan> Contracting?
<Kilos> he installs scanners and timekeeping machines for a whole pile of companies
<Kilos> then does the support and maintenance
<Kilos> soends half his life on a cell explaining to clients what to do next
<Kilos> spends
<Langjan> Good,sounds like hes doing well
<Kilos> only been going just over a year now i think, and seems to me his biggest hassle is getting payments in
<Kilos> everyone tries to push the 90 days limit i think
<Kilos> when he comes in again ill get the link for his site for yo and you can spread the word too
<Langjan> Best survival rate in business is via cash up front. 
<Langjan> Good, do that
<Langjan> What did the bus-chasing dog do when he eventually caught one?  
<Kilos> dunno he forgot as well i spose
<Langjan> I'm sort-of there now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive been there done that
<Kilos> you stop abruptly and say oops what was this all about
<Langjan> I managed to squeeze a good 160 GB drive into my desktop as extra storage for my ssd which is only 120 GB
<Langjan> It has win xp 
<Langjan> How do I utilise it optimally?
<Kilos> the second drive?
<Langjan> Nothing on there now that I need except perhaps the space in future
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> It shows up as 160 GB volume and I can access it from Ubuntu so perhaps I dont need to do anything except to just use it as exra storage
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> yes you can store there
<Langjan> So just leave well enough alone and use it when I need it
<Langjan> Dont need to break it...
<Kilos> i used to run ubuntu on one drive and win on another and choose which one to boot from
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> if you run
<Langjan> I can boot from it also if necessary
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> boot-repair it will add it in grub
<Kilos> then you can choose at grub menu
<Langjan> itas already in grub via update-grug
<Kilos> great
<Langjan> grub
<Langjan> Juanitas system is running well, dual boot on win 7 on 50 GB in the back and booting on 14.04 on 200 GB 
<Langjan> nsnzero helped well
<Kilos> great im glad
<Langjan> OK I will love and leave you, have a good evening
<Kilos> wait
<Langjan> waiting
<Kilos> ian says
<Kilos> he getting link
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> he says if you get anyone to join they must say you sent them
<Kilos> xsm.co.za/x/index.html
<Langjan> ok thks
<Kilos> and then you get commision
<Kilos> now you may love and leave me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> even a smiley
<Kilos> feel honoured
<Langjan> Thanks, I do! Site looks interesting, I see he is still working on the website
<Kilos> most of his business has been word of mouth so far
<Kilos> make one client happy and he tells 2 more kinda thing
<Langjan> Thats the best form of advertising
<Langjan> The foundation of network marketing
<Kilos> quite a few clients have left jhb peeps to come to him because service is better
<Langjan> Great! Wish him well and congratulations from me
<Kilos> ty i will
<Langjan> Family man?
<Kilos> nope not married
<Kilos> old gigolo kinda guy
<Kilos> love them all and marry none
<Langjan> Like my oldest son, now 37
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ian is 40 or 41
<Langjan> Getting on but still can happen...
<Langjan> OK Kilos take good care
<Kilos> he says he will get the right one one day
<Langjan> Good
<Kilos> ty Langjan all the best there
<Langjan> Or she will get him! Lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Thet crafty creatures
<Kilos> my dad used to say
<Kilos> he chased my mom till she caught him
<Langjan> Lol!
<Langjan> Ok cheers, chat again soon
<Kilos> cheers oom
<nsnzero> cant seem to find a nice voice for espeak 
<Kilos> news on the fly
<Kilos> [20:56] <MajB> He already feels at home and has already applied for and been accepted as an AZLOCO member
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos ek's nog hier oom. Net sonder rekenaar op die oomblik, so gebruik my foon
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> hi superfly, how are you doing?
<superfly> inetpro: fine, just getting settled 
<inetpro> nice to hear that
 * inetpro calling it a day
<inetpro> good night
<squish102> superfly, a good website to look for deals on computers is slickdeals.net
<squish102> just watch it there for awhile until something you like comes up
<squish102> different topic, i have a couple servers with 2 cpu, 14 core and 512 gig memory in my lab doing nothing
<squish102> anything i could do with them.... if they make me a little change, even better
<squish102> don't have much internet BW, only 50Mbit
<squish102> wish it was a 1G or 10G connection :(
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-30
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell superfly : Do you know how to customize the Flask-User(https://pythonhosted.org/Flask-User/) so that after a person logs in, a custom event can occur?
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<superfly> kulelu88: nope, never used it
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell superfly : Do you know how to customize the Flask-User(https://pythonhosted.org/Flask-User/) so that after a person logs in, a custom event can occur?" 56 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<superfly> kulelu88: this doesn't help? http://pythonhosted.org/Flask-User/signals.html
<kulelu88> superfly: can you explain what signals are used for?
<kulelu88> that is what I am looking at
<Kilos> o/
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there superfly glad to see you
<Kilos> all good there?
<Kilos> spoke to one of the AZ loco guys last night
<superfly> Yes
<superfly> Everything is going fine here. Took a drive today 
<Kilos> im happy to hear that, where you drove to?
<superfly> Drove from someone's house to home. My father-in-law and I went to go drop something off and he made me drive home 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wrong side of the road
<Kilos> haha
<kulelu88> wrong side of the car also
<kulelu88> oom Kilos what you doing for the new year?
<Kilos> skyping with my girls kulelu88 
<Kilos> their midnight and ours
<kulelu88> aah so afternoon skype
<kulelu88> you have uncapped now?
<Kilos> no but its a special event
<Kilos> met debs 31 years ago on that date
<Kilos> audio only of course
<Kilos> video too expensive
<kulelu88> go to a coffee shop, free wifi
<Kilos> im on a farm
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: what's your phone number and network? I'll give you enough data to have a video call 
<Kilos> superfly ty so much but let me hear first when ian gets back from working at a client, maybe we can manage it
<Kilos> is it cheaper using a cell as compaired to using the pc
<superfly> Nope, same price, but you're using mobile data, aren't you? 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i just want to get back there again but need 2 bypass ops first
<Kilos> hopefully they will just put in stents
<Kilos> was very hard leaving debs
<Kilos> but cowboys dont cry
<kulelu88> life must be much nicer there if you're prepared to leave SA
<kulelu88> what's the time by you? superfly 
<superfly> Almost midnight 
<kulelu88> 9 hours behind
<superfly> I'm 9 hours behind hot 
<superfly> *you 
<superfly> Yes 
<Kilos> its just being together thats the drawcard id go anywhere debs is
<Kilos> tara says we are worse than love sick teanagers hehe
<kulelu88> Did your son grow up with you and daughter with your wife? Kilos 
<Kilos> yes kulelu88 
<Kilos> what fools we were when we were young
<kulelu88> jy moet dan a familie reunion he in KZN :P waar dit het al begin
<Kilos> durbs
<Kilos> dont want my girls to come here
<superfly> Goodnight folks, I need to get some rest. 
<kulelu88> night
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<nsnzero> morning 
<wizbiz> morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<kulelu88> okes are awake early ;)
<nsnzero> kulelu88: today i woke up at 7 late compared to my normal 5 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: jys wakker te vroeg. moet slaap tot 16.00
<nsnzero> trying to find a way to make this pc talk notifications 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero wizbiz 
<Kilos> wizbiz welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn as well and inetpro 
<nsnzero> hi there Kilos nlsthzn wizbiz 
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy 
<nlsthzn> :)
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiiii :)
<kulelu88> nsnzero: you gave up on Python? :P
<nsnzero> nope - just tinkering around with this laptop today
 * nlsthzn is going to be root and then reboot
<nsnzero> i was reading up on decorators - mind needs a break now 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: they're not that hard (IMO)
<nsnzero> i also checked up on flask for you - its python so i learnt something as well
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I've made quite some progress :) busy writing up a demo
<nsnzero> kulelu88: excellent - i been busy with family so not much me time 
<kulelu88> you got kids? nsnzero 
<kulelu88> how many?
<nsnzero> 1 11 month old 
<kulelu88> the hardest job of them all
<nsnzero> its a test of my patience i say 
<kulelu88> you did make the kid afterall :P
<nsnzero> lol - yeah 
<kulelu88> girl or boy?
<nsnzero> boy 
<kulelu88> phew, easier to raise a boy hahaha
<nsnzero> in fact the wife wanted a girl - now days we happy with a boy 
<kulelu88> in 24 months you will need to get him a Pi and train the fellow in writing Hello World code ;)
<nsnzero> he is a bit sploit has a phone , table and laptop
<kulelu88> is the laptop Linux?
<nsnzero> * tablet - sorry he came to steal my mouse 
<kulelu88> if not, that doesn't count
<nsnzero> i put mint on his laptop
<wizbiz> linux > windows, (except for gaming)
<nsnzero> wizbiz: the steam platform on linux is great for gaming 
<wizbiz> I've never gamed on linux. Does it need wine?
<wizbiz> or are there native linux games?
<nsnzero> no its completly native - steam client is maintained by valve - half life creators - you can even download steam linux with optimised graphics drivers 
<nsnzero> http://store.steampowered.com/linux you can try it out 
<nsnzero> i dont play much games - other than those on the tablets i have - i think android games are ok enough to kill some time 
<kulelu88> as long as you got Steam and CS:GO, you're sorted for hours
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i am looking for python text type games 
<kulelu88> hmmm, I'll look and get back to you.
<nsnzero> thanks
<smile> hi! :D
 * smile pokes Kilos
 * smile sings aloud "You're My World"
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> :D
<smile> I'm going to walk a while in a moment :)
<superfly> Maaz: tell nsnzero I have 3 kids, 7, 4 and 2. Things can be tough at times, but there's nothing in this world more rewarding. 
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<smile> Kilos: we can't stop what's inside us
<smile> The love for each other will guide us.
<nsnzero> evening
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell nsnzero I have 3 kids, 7, 4 and 2. Things can be tough at times, but there's nothing in this world more rewarding." 3 hours, 49 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<superfly> Hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi superfly - kids are great superfly 
<nsnzero> if you feel like turning your computer into  stephen hawking simulator: exec > >(tee >(espeak))
<nsnzero> will speak the output of all commands in a terminal
<nsnzero> to turn off : exec > /dev/tty
<nsnzero> oh - you need to install espeak : sudo apt install espeak 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i mught try that
<Kilos> better not crash my machine ns
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro waar is jy?
<Kilos> al weer op vakansie
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 22 hours, 29 minutes and 56 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-12-29 23:41:13 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-12-27 14:25:22 SAST
<squish102> hmm moving from hyper-v hypervisor to vmware feels like i'm going backwards
<squish102> superfly: if you still looking for a laptop? https://slickdeals.net/f/9570240-dell-inspiron-15-i7559-5012gry-signature-edition-laptop-i7-4k-display-for-729-reduced-now-at-microsoft-store
<superfly> squish102: well, vmware is the only virtualisation at this stage that is still fully virtualised
<squish102> havnt been too exposed to vmware, still learning
<squish102> only really run hyper-v and OracleVM
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-31
<squish102> anyone have a good scanner to discover all servers and details about the servers in an ip address range
<squish102> trying to find all servers created in this lab that I have just inherited 
<squish102> mixture of linux/vmware hosts and hyperv hosts
<squish102> oh crap, i need to download stuff from amazon s3 and it is 5TB... gonna take 10 days on my lab internet connection... probably need to make another plan
<smile> Kilos: :)
 * smile is fading away
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> eat more
<Kilos> and drink black coffee so you dont fade away
<smile> :D
<smile> eating more tonight will succeed, I think.. we're having a end-of-the-year-party
<smile> ;)
<smile> new year's celebration party :)
 * smile sings "Bee Gees - Too Much Heaven"
<smile> I've been reading "Dance, dance, dance" by Haruki Murakami :) It's a nice book
<smile> I'm halfway throuh
<smile> * through
<inetpro> .
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> enjoy the party smile 
<smile> Kilos: thanks a lot :)
<smile> are you having a party as well? :p 
<smile> inetpro: goeiemore ;) het jy lekker geslaap? :p 
<Kilos> no i am gonna skype audio chat debs for her mdnight and mine
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> 31 years exactly since we met
<inetpro> eh, how goes it with smile and oom Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro and with you and family?
<smile> inetpro: fine, fine! :D you? :D
<inetpro> all good thanks
<inetpro> just getting hot again today
<smile> inetpro: were you cold? :p 
<inetpro> and looks like there's little chance of rain to disrupt the fireworks here tonight
<smile> It's especially cold here, -2°C
<smile> There might be a little bit of melting snow today or tomorrow
<inetpro> dogs will be suffering 
<smile> inetpro: yeah, cats too
<smile> do you have animals yourself?
<inetpro> have two dogs plus a stray dog who lost his way a week ago, probably neighbors on holidays
<inetpro> poor dog kept coming back here when chasing him away
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> as long as it dont fight with yours thats ok
<Kilos> but dogs eat lots
<smile> Kilos: humans can eat a lot too
<smile> ;)
<MaNI> mine barely eats at all
<smile> is your dog old already? :p
<MaNI> nope - healthy dogs just eat impressively little ;P
<MaNI> well huskies at least, maybe other inferior breeds need more 
<theblazehen> With fireworks a few years back a dog dried to jump a fence that had those short arrow like things :( I think he survived though after he went to the vet
<MaNI> yeah dogs and fireworks is a problem
<MaNI> Though I find the blame to be often with the dog owners as well. Our dog doesn't handle fireworks well so we accepted that and stopped going out on nights where fireworks are likely.
<MaNI> Other dog owners seem to want to still go out and party and leave the dog alone, and then get all angry and yell about how selfish the firework people are.
<MaNI> People should take more responsibility on both sides of the situation IMO
<magespawn> hi guys
<MaNI> hi
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> night all. may you all have a great old years night and a wonderful happy 2017
<squish102> !time
<squish102> Maaz: what is the time
<Maaz> squish102: the time is in the past by the time you are reading this
#ubuntu-za 2017-01-01
<Kilos> compliments of the season to all you geek types. may this year be just great for you
<SEptic> Happy Happy
<paddatrapper> Happy new year Kilos and everyone else 
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper , hope all good there
<magespawn> good afternoon all
<theblazehen> hey magespawn
<magespawn> chat later all
<Langjan> Hello everybody, may you be blessed in 2017
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> happy new year to you and family
<Langjan> Thanks Kilos how was your new-years day?
<Kilos> quiet and pea ceful
<Kilos> all alone here, ian went swimming, couldnt take the heat haha
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> and there by you Langjan ?
<Kilos> im actually poegaai, the midnight stint isnt my cuppa tea
<Langjan> Al well thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> ok tell me you broke something
<Langjan> Have you checked this out? http://ezbatteryreconditioning.info/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA7qLDBRD9xJ7PscDCu5IBEiQAqo3BxK0IZYdzKpd92X__q2m53s3wQLuSv5t-LnDL5_uyXMkaAmz78P8HAQ
<Langjan> Oh and make your day so you can promote kde?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> caught you!
<Kilos> come on, out with it
<Langjan> with what?
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> suspense killing you?
<Kilos> lol ja
<Langjan> just that full screen bug still lingering
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what happened to the graphics card you bid on
<Langjan> will live with it until the developers sort the bug I suppose
<Langjan> nothing, dont think thats the problem
<Kilos> are they working on the bug
<Langjan> well one post indicated they had solved it but I have not seen the solution
<Kilos> then mail the guy that said its solved
<Langjan> good idea
<Kilos> or post there and leave your email addy
<Langjan> will see if I can get back to that post
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> thks 
<Kilos> maybe the festive season is making them forget that life goes on]
<Langjan> what do you know about the battery repair system in the link? 
<Langjan> http://ezbatteryreconditioning.info/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA7qLDBRD9xJ7PscDCu5IBEiQAqo3BxK0IZYdzKpd92X__q2m53s3wQLuSv5t-LnDL5_uyXMkaAmz78P8HAQ
<Kilos> ill read it when i more awake
<Kilos> i have the page open in browse
<Langjan> OK chat again tomorrow, sleep well
<Kilos> you too sir
<Kilos> ty for popping in
<Kilos> keep well
<Langjan> My pleasure thks and keep well you too 
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> good to see you all survived the journey into the new year
<inetpro> Happy New Years to all and sundry!
<inetpro> oh and that goes to you oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> ty so much inetpro and all the best there by you as well
<inetpro> and on that note, I shall call it good night!
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<inetpro> dankie jy ook
<Kilos> danke
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan that battery link sounds good but costly
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night all, sleep lekker
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-25
<Kilos> merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all have a wonderful family day
<Kilos> thats for you as well superfly cocooncrash tumbleweed and our other brothers over the big waters
<miles> sigh
<pavlushka> Merry Christmas Everyone
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-28
<langjan> Good day all
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-29
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> and everyone else
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty, and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am feeling sleepy :)
<Kilos> ready to sleep, just got home after 2 weeks away
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: from where?
<Kilos> stayed at a friend near the hospital because ian went fishing and i had to get meds in between
<pavlushka> Kilos: So Ian is back I guess.
<Kilos> yip he fetched me
<pavlushka> Kilos: So How's the people in the Kangaroo Island?
 * pavlushka meant Tara
<Kilos> well ty
<Kilos> bust trying to find supper so ill be in and out
<Kilos> busy
<pavlushka> Kilos: have a nice one :)
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-28
<pavlushka> Kilos: Merry Christmas
<Kilos> Compliments of the season to you pavlushka  and everyone else
<pavlushka> argh, How diplomatic!
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> I dont do christmas because Jesus wasnt born on the 25th december
<Kilos> the romans decided that is a good date to mislead the masses
<Kilos> its actually a pagan holiday
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, I don't mind :p
<Kilos> i think its the day pagans worship the sun lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's a good thing, i love the sun, really
<Kilos> hahaha
